# What did you do today to your Arteon?



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I know you guys have already started with the Mods, lets see what we got!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Bought it, tinted it, wrapped it, and lowered it. A productive 2 weeks of ownership!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, these things look amazing. I can't wait to see what the community does with them!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

VividRacing said:


> Man, these things look amazing. I can't wait to see what the community does with them!


I agree, the Arteon is one of the best looking car on the market right now. This car looks good from all angles especially the front.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Bought it, tinted it, wrapped it, and lowered it. A productive 2 weeks of ownership!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What kind of springs did you get? I only seen H&R's out so far.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bradst3r said:


> What kind of springs did you get? I only seen H&R's out so far.


https://eibachshop.com/index.php?p6795,eibach-pro-kit-springs-vw-arteon

I bought these 2 years ago before they confirmed the Arteon was coming to North America.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks! How do they ride? Bouncy at all?




sdvolksGTi said:


> https://eibachshop.com/index.php?p6795,eibach-pro-kit-springs-vw-arteon
> 
> I bought these 2 years ago before they confirmed the Arteon was coming to North America.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bradst3r said:


> Thanks! How do they ride? Bouncy at all?


I think it’s a lot nicer ride than the stock springs. I feel it smooths out the bumps better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Got this bad boy coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah I sure miss my MK7 Golf R wheel coming to the Arteon. I would like to know what coding etc, all needs to be done to switch a wheel, I might get one down the road myself.



sdvolksGTi said:


> Got this bad boy coming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

How is that steering wheel differ from the one on the SEL+P R line or is it the same.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

VW been using the same wheels across models.. The USA Arteon comes with same wheel as the new Atlas, Tiguan, Jetta.. That wheel he posted comes in the Arteon in every other country but here..


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

bradst3r said:


> VW been using the same wheels across models.. The USA Arteon comes with same wheel as the new Atlas, Tiguan, Jetta.. That wheel he posted comes in the Arteon in every other country but here..


Ahh,I see the difference, the euro one has a different airbag. I think I like the US version better look wise.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Added dynamic center caps








https://youtu.be/fR0ZwrOFw0Q


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Sweet! I been eyeing those myself but just cannot justify spending $170 on center caps lol. What did you end up paying for yours?





sdvolksGTi said:


> Added dynamic center caps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bradst3r said:


> Sweet! I been eyeing those myself but just cannot justify spending $170 on center caps lol. What did you end up paying for yours?


Around $134 from the dealership 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Added dynamic center caps
> 
> https://youtu.be/fR0ZwrOFw0Q


Cool video, but was hard to tell/see them


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Cool video, but was hard to tell/see them


Thanks! Sorry about that, Youtube didn't upload the full 4K video for some reason. I'll try to get the drone closer to follow.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Thanks! Sorry about that, Youtube didn't upload the full 4K video for some reason. I'll try to get the drone closer to follow.


:thumbup:


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice ride, that black out look goes really well with the chrome trims. The arteon looks great in black, it was one of my 2 choices, the other was manganese gray.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

The G Man said:


> Nice ride, that black out look goes really well with the chrome trims. The arteon looks great in black, it was one of my 2 choices, the other was manganese gray.


Yeah, I want to get another set and get them polished


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

How about, what did you do today to prepare for your Arteon?

I bought these:

https://www.harborfreight.com/72-in-i-beam-level-68366.html
https://www.harborfreight.com/200-lumen-led-super-bright-flip-light-63922.html

(Yeah, I know, not exactly a source for really high quality, but for only $10.39 and $2.99, respectively, with an additional discount code, plus the novelty of a newly opened store, and in general if you don't plug it in and if your life doesn't depend on it, their stuff is good enough, especially for a one-time job and an easily disposable item if necessary, respectively.)

I shall post another cryptic clue as to the Arteon relevance once I make some progress on this project!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Hate disposable tools.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

*Fitting an EU Towbar*



sdvolksGTi said:


> I know you guys have already started with the Mods, lets see what we got!


Ive not actually started it today, but I have all the parts to add the EU factory towbar and the manual on how to remove the rear bumper! You have to cut a slot in the underside of the plastic bumper! Oh no! my nice new Arteon

Will post a few pics


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

SDArteon said:


> Ive not actually started it today, but I have all the parts to add the EU factory towbar and the manual on how to remove the rear bumper! You have to cut a slot in the underside of the plastic bumper! Oh no! my nice new Arteon
> 
> Will post a few pics












I have all the repair guides and wiring diagrams if anyone needs them. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

How do we get 360 view? Do we need to upgrade to Discover Media Pro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I know you guys have already started with the Mods, lets see what we got!


Its not really a mod, but I changed the engine oil at 2,150 miles and did SRI reset.

Will send oil for analysis at lab. This car has been sitting en route to USA for around 6 months (like other that got 1st deliveries in US), so I'd be interested in seeing the condition of the oil - I suspect everything will be fine

Ironically, the "oil condition stored in memory was ... "poor" :laugh:

BTW despite being given a plastic drain plug by the dealer, the drain plug is actually metal with T40 Torx and conventional crush washer.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

What oil filter did you use. I am having trouble figuring out what one to buy. Do you have a p/n?


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

The Arteon uses the golf R engine so same filter as the R.

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_R--2.0T/Engine/Filter/Oil_Filter/




randyvr6 said:


> What oil filter did you use. I am having trouble figuring out what one to buy. Do you have a p/n?


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

So I actually did the tow bar fitting today. In case other members are interested here is a summary

A. Took 6hrs, the car needs to be on ramps rearwards, and you'll need. Second pair of hands when it comes to bumper cover removal
B. Disassembly is straightforward as long as you follow VW repair manual.
C. The are 5 metal rivets that you will need to drill out - no big deal, but you need to revit or use screws
D. The bumper cover needs to but cut 90 x 190mm but if you dont need the electrical socket then 90 x 90 mm works fine.
E. There are two lower lips on the tow bar flanges that I had to cut off otherwise the bumper cover wont fit.
F you have to lower exhausts and heat shield to get to the frame to fit the bolts.
G. I got mine for etowbars - it has lockable and removal towing ball so when you are not using it, you dont need the ugly look of the towbar.

Hope this is of help for those who want to do this DIY


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

bradst3r said:


> The Arteon uses the golf R engine so same filter as the R.
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_R--2.0T/Engine/Filter/Oil_Filter/


Unfortunately, that was the wrong filter, so now I need to return to ECS. (That link was for the 2012-13 Golf R, not the most recent R)


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

My bad dude. Just quickly did a search and didn't notice it was not MK7 R.





randyvr6 said:


> Unfortunately, that was the wrong filter, so now I need to return to ECS. (That link was for the 2012-13 Golf R, not the most recent R)


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

i still have 2 brand new purolator filters from my MK7 R when buying the oil deal they run at advanced auto.. Had to get the filter to get the oil discounted.. You can have them if ya want.. I usually buy OEM since my cousin works at my VW dealership family discount 



bradst3r said:


> My bad dude. Just quickly did a search and didn't notice it was not MK7 R.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Added more colors, and also tweaking them to look vivid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Also added Dynamic Road Sign Display 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

damn, i need to purchase a VAGcom....


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> damn, i need to purchase a VAGcom....


Ah, now I see what you guys are talking about:
https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/vchv2_ent/

So for only $199, I'm thinking, eh, why not?
Any danger though of messing up my car, voiding warranty, etc.?

As for the positives, anything else besides some of the display tweaks that have been posted here?

(Meanwhile, picking up my Arteon tomorrow morning!)


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> Ah, now I see what you guys are talking about:
> https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/vchv2_ent/
> 
> So for only $199, I'm thinking, eh, why not?
> ...


yes, you most certainly can mess up your car if you do something wrong. 
im not sure about voiding a warranty, but you can really screw things up if youre not careful. 

but there are alot of videos and help around here on the forums, so if you invest some time in learning, you will be good to go.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Also added Dynamic Road Sign Display
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any chance you have the config for this? Would like to set this up.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Any chance you have the config for this? Would like to set this up.


1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
2. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
3. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to Enabled
4. Select Adaptions, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
5. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
6. Go Back
7. Select Coding, and then select Byte 24, activate Bit 6
8. Go into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
9. Security Access – Access Code 20103
10. Select Coding, and then select Byte 16, activate Bit 4
11. Go into Module 17 Instruments
12. Select Coding, then Byte 5, active bit 2
13. Go back into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
14. Security Access – Access Code 20103
15. Select Adaptations, then Road sign detection fusion mode, and change to Road Sign Detection (default is Road Sign Fusion)
16. Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system

ANOTHER VERSION

I have an SEL-P and the speed limit info does work for me. Codes need to be changed on modules 5F, A5 and 17. If you have an SEL-P, I am not sure why your A5 module would be different than others.

Instructions are listed below:

1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
2. Security Access – Access Code 20103
3. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
4. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to Enabled
5. Select Adaptions, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
6. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
7. Go Back
8. Select Coding, and then select Byte 24, activate Bit 6
9. Go into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
10. Security Access – Access Code 20103
11. Select Coding, and then select Byte 16, activate Bit 4
12. Go into Module 17 Instruments
13. Select Coding, then Byte 5, active bit 2
14. Go back into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
15. Security Access – Access Code 20103
16. Select Adaptations, then Road sign detection fusion mode, and change to Road Sign Detection. The original is Road Sign Fusion
17. Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system

Now in regards to having it show in the MIB I don’t know or knew it could be displayed there, but these steps were used on my NAR 2019 SEL-P Tiguan. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

6C Back-up Cam
Coding - 07
Long Coding Helper
Byte 9
Bit 5
Checked
Exit
Soft Reset
Do it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
> 2. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
> 3. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to Enabled
> 4. Select Adaptions, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
> ...


Went through this setup and still cant get the signs to show in the dash for some reason. Is there something I'm missing???


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If I recall correctly I had to do the bottom steps since I have an SEL-P R Line Tiguan. Not sure why it’s different to be honest. 

Unless there is some small tweak since you have an Arteon, but it’s the same platform so should work. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If I recall correctly I had to do the bottom steps since I have an SEL-P R Line Tiguan. Not sure why it’s different to be honest.
> 
> Unless there is some small tweak since you have an Arteon, but it’s the same platform so should work.
> 
> ...


So I did get it working apparently. I went back out for a drive and the signs were coming up. Guess I just had to restart the car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> So I did get it working apparently. I went back out for a drive and the signs were coming up. Guess I just had to restart the car.


Sounds familiar, I think I had the Tiguan off for a bit after all the coding changes I made that day and it worked after turning it back on and going for a drive. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone install their front plates on the tow hook yet? I’m picking mine up tomorrow and don’t want the dealer to drill holes in the bumper if I can avoid it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Installed the towing hitch a few weeks ago, the EU OEM version - straightforward job, but it took me 4+ hrs. You have to lower exhaust silencers ,and move out of the way heat shileds in order to get access to bolt holes in subframe. And then on mine (removable ball) you have to cut a slot in the bumper cover.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

faroodi said:


> Anyone install their front plates on the tow hook yet? I’m picking mine up tomorrow and don’t want the dealer to drill holes in the bumper if I can avoid it.


I don't think it will work because of the park sensors. Their location seem to be in the way. I am going to try the Sly bracket, but even that is hard given the location of the front camera.. Not sure how it's going to work yet since I'm def not drilling into the filler panel.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SDArteon said:


> Installed the towing hitch a few weeks ago, the EU OEM version - straightforward job, but it took me 4+ hrs. You have to lower exhaust silencers ,and move out of the way heat shileds in order to get access to bolt holes in subframe. And then on mine (removable ball) you have to cut a slot in the bumper cover.


Would love to see photos of the finished product.


----------



## T-Tail (Aug 8, 2006)

*What did I do today to my Arteon? Bought It!*

What did I do today to my Arteon? I bought it! Then I took it straight over to get the windows tinted! How people drive around here in Vegas without tint is beyond me.

I had planned to wait a little while, but the dealer had one of the few NON R-line SEL-P's, so I snatched that sucker up and got a good deal in the process. Pyrite silver on black, which I think looks great.

Glad to join the club!

T


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Are the side mirrors supposed to dip in reverse on the SEL-P R?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

faroodi said:


> Are the side mirrors supposed to dip in reverse on the SEL-P R?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not both of them, just the passenger side will dip. and only if you put the mirror adjustment in the right setting, basically you need to move the selector to the symbol with the "R" on it (i believe).

i do not like it very much, it helps if parallel parking, but other than that it was more of a pain than a help.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> not both of them, just the passenger side will dip. and only if you put the mirror adjustment in the right setting, basically you need to move the selector to the symbol with the "R" on it (i believe).
> 
> i do not like it very much, it helps if parallel parking, but other than that it was more of a pain than a help.


I found that setting the mirror helped. You can set it to where you want it to dip, and how far out to the side you want it. Then it will learn and revert to the same based on memory. That is why it is only on vws with memory modules.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

T-Tail said:


> What did I do today to my Arteon? I bought it! Then I took it straight over to get the windows tinted! How people drive around here in Vegas without tint is beyond me.
> 
> I had planned to wait a little while, but the dealer had one of the few NON R-line SEL-P's, so I snatched that sucker up and got a good deal in the process. Pyrite silver on black, which I think looks great.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the SEL-P non-rline club. There are a few of us on here and it's extra cool since they discontinued the trim for 2020.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

ice4life said:


> I found that setting the mirror helped. You can set it to where you want it to dip, and how far out to the side you want it. Then it will learn and revert to the same based on memory. That is why it is only on vws with memory modules.


Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfa32 (May 5, 2019)

Long coded trailer assist, just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi all, 
Brand new here. Picked up SEL-P RLine with 4Motion. 
Immediately tinted the windows with ceramic UV protection, picked up the custom sunshield, added the black spoiler option, and had the dealer install a clear bra protectant on the bumpers and side mirrors. 

Made the dealer add on the coat hanger accessory for the driver side seat. I know, weird... But I have a sports jacket on most days. 

Down in South Texas and am looking for a solution for the front license plate that doesn't require drilling, similar to what was stated earlier in the thread. The tow hooks are out it seems due to the radar sensors. 

Anyone tried rare earth magnets or tape?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the club. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Willh20 said:


> Hi all,
> Brand new here. Picked up SEL-P RLine with 4Motion.
> Immediately tinted the windows with ceramic UV protection, picked up the custom sunshield, added the black spoiler option, and had the dealer install a clear bra protectant on the bumpers and side mirrors.
> 
> ...




Nice! I had an identical white one before I got my yellow one. The black spoiler is standard on your trim (SEL premium r line). Hopefully you didn't pay more for it!

Also I'm looking at the sly bracket as an option. Although I don't know if it'll work either because of the sensors and camera.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

*Added Silver Mirror Caps*

Swapped out mirror caps for silver-chrome, looks smart against the metallic blue.

Part numbers

3G0 857 537 E 3Q7 Lhd drivers side
3G0 857 538 E 3Q7 passenger side.

https://www.oemvwshop.com/search/?q=3G0857537E


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SDArteon said:


> Swapped out mirror caps for silver-chrome, looks smart against the metallic blue.
> 
> Part numbers
> 
> ...


Would love to see this!


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

Willh20 said:


> Hi all,
> Brand new here. Picked up SEL-P RLine with 4Motion.
> Immediately tinted the windows with ceramic UV protection, picked up the custom sunshield, added the black spoiler option, and had the dealer install a clear bra protectant on the bumpers and side mirrors.
> 
> ...


Very nice. North Park VW? I got the first SEL-P RLine they sold, back in July, and it looks identical. I have the slate grey seats. I also added an actual license plate mount to the rear because they way they just screwed the plate into the back bumper didn't seem very stable.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

What did you use for the rear plate mount?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

randyvr6 said:


> What did you use for the rear plate mount?


They mounted the one that came with the car to mine.. It's very solid.


----------



## Fleuger999 (Jun 10, 2019)

Willh20 said:


> Hi all,
> Brand new here. Picked up SEL-P RLine with 4Motion.
> Immediately tinted the windows with ceramic UV protection, picked up the custom sunshield, added the black spoiler option, and had the dealer install a clear bra protectant on the bumpers and side mirrors.
> 
> ...


I used this, slybrackets.com. It only took about 8 minutes to install and looks like it will fit on your vehicle. It works great.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Would love to see this!



https://www.arteonforums.com/forum/11-exterior-interior/1183-chrome-mirror-caps.html


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

SDArteon said:


> https://www.arteonforums.com/forum/11-exterior-interior/1183-chrome-mirror-caps.html


that came out nice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Fleuger999 said:


> I used this, slybrackets.com. It only took about 8 minutes to install and looks like it will fit on your vehicle. It works great.


considering going with sly- but need to measure and talk to them as the 360 cam and park sensors are mounted in the stupidest locations, and I'm not sure I can get the bracket to mount without obstructing them (in multiple different locations).


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

would the state grant exeptions then to mounting a plate? i mean you could argue that it would make the vehicle not as safe.
never understood the reason behind having a front plate anyway.

but GL!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> considering going with sly- but need to measure and talk to them as the 360 cam and park sensors are mounted in the stupidest locations, and I'm not sure I can get the bracket to mount without obstructing them (in multiple different locations).


I’m pretty sure engineers got together and decided let’s put the parking sensors in the stupidest places possible so people can’t put on aftermarket front license plates. I got a platypus tow plate since on the forums it supposedly doesn’t interfere with the sensors on the Tiguan. WRONG! They don’t slap cars together like this...











Sent while on the run


----------



## Fleuger999 (Jun 10, 2019)

ice4life said:


> considering going with sly- but need to measure and talk to them as the 360 cam and park sensors are mounted in the stupidest locations, and I'm not sure I can get the bracket to mount without obstructing them (in multiple different locations).


I was going to put mine on the far right side (if one is sitting in the driver's seat) but there was some type of sensor there so had to move it over to the left side. I guess as they add more tech there are only so many places to add sensors etc.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

randyvr6 said:


> What did you use for the rear plate mount?


I used a BMW plate mount and used mounting screws and double sided tape both. VW should really sell a rear plate mount specifically for the Arteon, but this worked perfectly: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DMQB4GJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> I used a BMW plate mount and used mounting screws and double sided tape both. VW should really sell a rear plate mount specifically for the Arteon, but this worked perfectly: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DMQB4GJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


As I said, they mounted the OEM rear Arteon mount on mine. So not sure why your dealer didn't/ why they're telling you there isn't one for this car.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

ice4life said:


> As I said, they mounted the OEM rear Arteon mount on mine. So not sure why your dealer didn't/ why they're telling you there isn't one for this car.


Well I've searched for one and I can't find a part number for an Arteon one. Likely they used one for a different model for yours too, as I've yet to see a specific one and most I've heard were just mounted with two screws like they did with mine. If I'm mistaken and you have a part number, I hope uou share with the group.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

ice4life said:


> considering going with sly- but need to measure and talk to them as the 360 cam and park sensors are mounted in the stupidest locations, and I'm not sure I can get the bracket to mount without obstructing them (in multiple different locations).


I tried the Sly but could not get it to work without obstructing some sensor partially. Anyone try magnets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

tuned my Arteon with APR, got the APR Plus - so basically stage I low torque with an increase of 85 horsepower and 95 torque. bringing me to a stout, golf r beating 360hp and 350 torque. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> Well I've searched for one and I can't find a part number for an Arteon one. Likely they used one for a different model for yours too, as I've yet to see a specific one and most I've heard were just mounted with two screws like they did with mine. If I'm mistaken and you have a part number, I hope uou share with the group.


Just registered it a few days ago. When my plates come in next week and I swap everything over I will take pics. It was in a bag with the front plate mount (which I'm not using but kept), so I doubt it's from a different model.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SDArteon said:


> Swapped out mirror caps for silver-chrome, looks smart against the metallic blue.
> 
> Part numbers
> 
> ...





SDArteon said:


> https://www.arteonforums.com/forum/11-exterior-interior/1183-chrome-mirror-caps.html













Looks nice! So how much were they, like $250 shipped? Also how easy were they to install?


----------



## woodyjdub (Sep 12, 2019)

Willh20 said:


> Hi all,
> Brand new here. Picked up SEL-P RLine with 4Motion.
> Immediately tinted the windows with ceramic UV protection, picked up the custom sunshield, added the black spoiler option, and had the dealer install a clear bra protectant on the bumpers and side mirrors.
> 
> ...


I can't speak regarding whether or not it will interfere with the parking sensors as I have an SEL R-Line however I literally ended up with a ~$5 solution after researching the crap out of different front plate mounting options many of which were expensive. I used the front plate holder that came with the car and turned it upside down so the one side that does not have a lip is at the top, that way the holes in the bracket line up with the bumper properly when attaching it with the zip ties and the screws which slightly protrude the back of the bracket touch nothing. I used two 14 inch zip ties (one on each side going through the two holes in the bracket) and two 3/8 inch wood screws for the two holes in the top of the plate to screw into the bracket. It has been car wash tested and high speed highway tested several times and is holding solid! Hope this help somebody cause this was a PITA trying to figure out a good solution without desecrating the bumper!!! Looks good and no holes, drilling or otherwise required. New to posting to this site so will see if I can get a picture posted.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome! How is the car feeling after the tune? I would think a lot more peppy  Also does the transmission seem to handle the extra power with out any hiccups?




vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> tuned my Arteon with APR, got the APR Plus - so basically stage I low torque with an increase of 85 horsepower and 95 torque. bringing me to a stout, golf r beating 360hp and 350 torque. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

woodyjdub said:


> I can't speak regarding whether or not it will interfere with the parking sensors as I have an SEL R-Line however I literally ended up with a ~$5 solution after researching the crap out of different front plate mounting options many of which were expensive. I used the front plate holder that came with the car and turned it upside down so the one side that does not have a lip is at the top, that way the holes in the bracket line up with the bumper properly when attaching it with the zip ties and the screws which slightly protrude the back of the bracket touch nothing. I used two 14 inch zip ties (one on each side going through the two holes in the bracket) and two 3/8 inch wood screws for the two holes in the top of the plate to screw into the bracket. It has been car wash tested and high speed highway tested several times and is holding solid! Hope this help somebody cause this was a PITA trying to figure out a good solution without desecrating the bumper!!! Looks good and no holes, drilling or otherwise required. New to posting to this site so will see if I can get a picture posted.



Wow that sounds like a legitimate solution. Plz do post a pic. Use imgur.com as the hosting site and right click, copy image location, and then paste the link within these brackets (below) to get it to display on vortex!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> tuned my Arteon with APR, got the APR Plus - so basically stage I low torque with an increase of 85 horsepower and 95 torque. bringing me to a stout, golf r beating 360hp and 350 torque. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


You seemed concerned in the apr thread that the tune didn't take. Has it been a little better since?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ice4life said:


> You seemed concerned in the apr thread that the tune didn't take. Has it been a little better since?


after discussing what my boost numbers should be with the tune (27-29psi) and i am running a 28.7psi it should be there. honestly the long gears of our 8 speed is most likely the blame for making it feel the way it does.

im going to be going to our local drag strip either this weekend or the next, and get some test and tune and logs run on the car. see what happens from there.


----------



## woodyjdub (Sep 12, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Wow that sounds like a legitimate solution. Plz do post a pic. Use imgur.com as the hosting site and right click, copy image location, and then paste the link within these brackets (below) to get it to display on vortex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Wow that sounds like a legitimate solution. Plz do post a pic. Use imgur.com as the hosting site and right click, copy image location, and then paste the link within these brackets (below) to get it to display on vortex!





woodyjdub said:


> Thanks Ice....now let's see if it works!! This is the only good pic I have right now....if helpful I can remove the plate to show how it is attached behind the plate


Like this. But is your plate covering the front 360 camera?


----------



## woodyjdub (Sep 12, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Like this. But is your plate covering the front 360 camera?


That was my caveat, I have an SEL R-Line so do not know about the 360 camera or parking sensors. What I can tell you is there is a one (single) sensor behind the grille off to the right of the plate and for the life of me cannot figure out what it is for however I have had the plate on for two weeks and everything is working properly.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

woodyjdub said:


> That was my caveat, I have an SEL R-Line so do not know about the 360 camera or parking sensors. What I can tell you is there is a one (single) sensor behind the grille off to the right of the plate and for the life of me cannot figure out what it is for however I have had the plate on for two weeks and everything is working properly.


yeah huge caveat i missed- Can't mount it there because our 360 cam is right below the rectangular euro plate filler panel.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> Well I've searched for one and I can't find a part number for an Arteon one. Likely they used one for a different model for yours too, as I've yet to see a specific one and most I've heard were just mounted with two screws like they did with mine. If I'm mistaken and you have a part number, I hope uou share with the group.





> Just registered it a few days ago. When my plates come in next week and I swap everything over I will take pics. It was in a bag with the front plate mount (which I'm not using but kept), so I doubt it's from a different model.


I took off my temp tag, and found the part number on the plate mount. The bozos at my dealership (don't get me started) put it on upside down, but here goes:

3A0 943 199; Appears to be for a Jetta VI, which is strange, since it was in the bag with the front arteon one. Here it is for purchase:

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/license-plate-bracket-rear/3a0943199/


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I took off my temp tag, and found the part number on the plate mount. The bozos at my dealership (don't get me started) put it on upside down, but here goes:
> 
> 3A0 943 199; Appears to be for a Jetta VI, which is strange, since it was in the bag with the front arteon one. Here it is for purchase:
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/license-plate-bracket-rear/3a0943199/


Thanks, I'm happy with the one I bought for ten bucks. It is strange that they don't have a model-specific one and are just using "whatever works" from a different model.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Looks nice! So how much were they, like $250 shipped? Also how easy were they to install?


A bit more than that - 279 Euro delivered so $305, but new and OEM. The Mirror glass can be removed with fingers or trim tool and then there are just two tabs the move and the cap slides off. You have to press out the blindspot warning lamp and then swap and re-install. About 45 mins in total.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> Thanks, I'm happy with the one I bought for ten bucks. It is strange that they don't have a model-specific one and are just using "whatever works" from a different model.


Welcome to the world of VW where anything goes :banghead:


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Coly8s said:


> Thanks, I'm happy with the one I bought for ten bucks. It is strange that they don't have a model-specific one and are just using "whatever works" from a different model.


So I called VW of america a while back about the rear mounting plat and here is the response I got...

1:08:24 Crystal R said: 

I understand. So it is at the discretion of the dealership and the state regulations if the mounting pad is something that is to be supplied when purchasing the vehicle. Since this is with the condition in which the vehicle was sold, this is something you should speak with the management team over the dealership about.

If you look in parts24.de, there is a specific mounting pad for the Arteon, I asked the dealership to supply it, but like everything else the request was ignored.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Installed the euro Arteon R-line Steering Wheel , although I forgot to check to see if had heated steering capabilities. Look like I’ll have a Summer wheel and a Winter Wheel.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks awesome, I had that same exact wheel on my MK7 Golf R I traded in for the Arteon, def was a nice wheel but it was not heated either so maybe they just don't make that model heated anyways.




sdvolksGTi said:


> Installed the euro Arteon R-line Steering Wheel , although I forgot to check to see if had heated steering capabilities. Look like I’ll have a Summer wheel and a Winter Wheel.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Installed the euro Arteon R-line Steering Wheel , although I forgot to check to see if had heated steering capabilities. Look like I’ll have a Summer wheel and a Winter Wheel.


Such a big upgrade. It still baffles how, to this day, VW still decides to put a basic wheel on their flagship models (Arteom/CC), even those with the R-Line package! It’s madness!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Installed the euro Arteon R-line Steering Wheel , although I forgot to check to see if had heated steering capabilities. Look like I’ll have a Summer wheel and a Winter Wheel.


Is the euro wheel smaller in diameter or is it just the distortion in the picture?



RocknRolla said:


> Such a big upgrade. It still baffles how, to this day, VW still decides to put a basic wheel on their flagship models (Arteom/CC), even those with the R-Line package! It’s madness!


Help me understand what makes the Euro wheel better than the current USD wheel?


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

thicker wheel and prob a sportier air bag? As for why its different it's prob cost everything is about cost. 

either way glad to see the arteon uses pretty much the same wheel as our Alltrack.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

I like the chrome trims on the Euro steering wheel but the air bag is no more or no less sportier than the USA one. Thickness wise, they look very similar, the Euro wheel has more seams on the leather than the USA one, which is a big negative.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> Is the euro wheel smaller in diameter or is it just the distortion in the picture?
> Help me understand what makes the Euro wheel better than the current USD wheel?





Dieseldog12 said:


> thicker wheel and prob a sportier air bag? As for why its different it's prob cost everything is about cost.
> either way glad to see the arteon uses pretty much the same wheel as our Alltrack.





The G Man said:


> I like the chrome trims on the Euro steering wheel but the air bag is no more or no less sportier than the USA one. Thickness wise, they look very similar, the Euro wheel has more seams on the leather than the USA one, which is a big negative.


It is the GTI/R wheel, and in EU when you get an Arteon R-Line, it adds this steering wheel (as well as the R badged front seats). The upside is that it is thicker and feels better to grab. The downside is that it is not heated. So imo, it is a step down. 

I really like the new Touareg steering wheel, which is the same as all the other standard wheels, but has the satin trim on it and looks much nicer.


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

ice4life said:


> As I said, they mounted the OEM rear Arteon mount on mine. So not sure why your dealer didn't/ why they're telling you there isn't one for this car.





Coly8s said:


> Well I've searched for one and I can't find a part number for an Arteon one. Likely they used one for a different model for yours too, as I've yet to see a specific one and most I've heard were just mounted with two screws like they did with mine. If I'm mistaken and you have a part number, I hope uou share with the group.


Long story short; US-market cars don't have a rear bracket available (though the ETKA clearly shows one). I used a BMW mount on my R32 & it works fine, thou I almost went with a stock one off a Sportwagen. I just liked the slope of bimmer's offering. 









vs.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

put new wheels on the car!
VMW V802, 19x8.5


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

*Front license plate*

Has anyone tried the Skene front license plate bracket? It requires drilling, but it’s underneath and not visible.

Would this work on the Arteon? Measurement instructions are here:
https://skenebrackets.com/pages/find-your-size

At $50, this isn’t priced too badly compared to some of the other solutions I’ve seen.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

michaelj05 said:


> Has anyone tried the Skene front license plate bracket? It requires drilling, but it’s underneath and not visible.
> 
> Would this work on the Arteon? Measurement instructions are here:
> https://skenebrackets.com/pages/find-your-size
> ...


let us know how it goes. There has not been any suitable mount that does not screw into the filler panel, for the SEL-P due to the camera and sensors. Only a matter of time until I come outside to a ticket for no front plate.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Getting ready for winter with my old CC wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Started replacing my trim 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks great! Where did you get it?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

michaelj05 said:


> Looks great! Where did you get it?


I found a set of them on eBay for $125

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Trim-Dash-Board-Door-Trim-Decor-Left-Right-VW-Arteon/153274307475?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3Dcf5bc2b5f1dd46e1923dd2524e457f9b%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D251965872591%26itm%3D153274307475%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A2e5828e8-f1a8-11e9-8c93-74dbd180426d%7Cparentrq%3Adefa8abf16d0ad30d312ca34fff375d6%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Added a USB port cover for the sloppy exposed USB port.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

got another set of wheels...i think i like these a whole lot better than the VMR wheels...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SDArteon said:


> https://www.arteonforums.com/forum/11-exterior-interior/1183-chrome-mirror-caps.html


I pulled the trigger as you inspired me. It is very Audi S model looking with the aluminum. 

I know you said you had to transfer the BLIS LED covers, but how did you end up taking the original caps off? Did you need to remove the mirror glass, or did you just adjust them out of the way and release the tabs? Any help would be appreciated, as I know the mirror glass is fragile.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

T-Tail said:


> What did I do today to my Arteon? I bought it! Then I took it straight over to get the windows tinted! How people drive around here in Vegas without tint is beyond me.
> 
> I had planned to wait a little while, but the dealer had one of the few NON R-line SEL-P's, so I snatched that sucker up and got a good deal in the process. Pyrite silver on black, which I think looks great.
> 
> ...


Is there an option to stop the windows from going down a half of an inch when opening up door? so it wouldnt affecting getting tinted? I am picking mine up Friday and my salesman didnt know


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

VdubArty said:


> Is there an option to stop the windows from going down a half of an inch when opening up door? so it wouldn't affecting getting tinted? I am picking mine up Friday and my salesman didn't know


Pretty sure that's a necessity of having the frameless windows. They probably go up into an inverted *u*-shaped channel when fully closed for wind noise & water protection. If they didn't drop down some, they'd be pulling on & probably wearing out the edge of said seal. I was under the impression that most tint shops left a slight space between the edge of the glass & the edge of the tint to prevent anything catching. Seems to me once it's back up against the seal, no one will ever even notice the 'gap'.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VdubArty said:


> Is there an option to stop the windows from going down a half of an inch when opening up door? so it wouldnt affecting getting tinted? I am picking mine up Friday and my salesman didnt know


Nope. They wouldn't clear the seals.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Nope. They wouldn't clear the seals.


It didn't seem to be a problem, the tint stayed and hasn't peeled at the edges.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

VdubArty said:


> Is there an option to stop the windows from going down a half of an inch when opening up door? so it wouldnt affecting getting tinted? I am picking mine up Friday and my salesman didnt know


Any experienced tint shop should be able to make that work. I've had 3M Crystalline on mine, and it has been flawless; you also get lifetime warranty against peeling/bubbling.

Congrats and welcome to the club :thumbup::thumbup:
When you can, post pictures in the photo thread.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Nope. They wouldn't clear the seals.





beaumisbro said:


> Any experienced tint shop should be able to make that work. I've had 3M Crystalline on mine, and it has been flawless; you also get lifetime warranty against peeling/bubbling.
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the club :thumbup::thumbup:
> When you can, post pictures in the photo thread.


I have the same, 20%


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> got another set of wheels...i think i like these a whole lot better than the VMR wheels...


I am usually not a fan of silver cars but those rims look amazing with the silver. Best rim setup I have seen so far on this car.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VdubArty said:


> *Is there an option to stop the windows from going down a half of an inch when opening up door?* so it wouldnt affecting getting tinted? I am picking mine up Friday and my salesman didnt know





sdvolksGTi said:


> It didn't seem to be a problem, the tint stayed and hasn't peeled at the edges.





sdvolksGTi said:


> I have the same, 20%


Not sure why you quoted me twice as if you were correcting me. He asked if there was a way to stop the windows from going down. No there is not.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Not sure why you quoted me twice as if you were correcting me. He asked if there was a way to stop the windows from going down. No there is not.


Sorry, I was trying that double quote thing. I tried to to delete it but I guess it didn’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Put the old CC wheels and Arteon spec tires on.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sorry, I was trying that double quote thing. I tried to to delete it but I guess it didn’t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> VdubArty said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an option to stop the windows from going down a half of an inch when opening up door? so it wouldnt affecting getting tinted? I am picking mine up Friday and my salesman didnt know
> ...


Thanks man! I use to be a VW owner had a modified Jetta mkv for almost 10 yrs then went to Honda for little over 2 yrs and been waiting to come back! I’ll can’t wait to get it Friday!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i see you already "blacked out" your front reflectors! 
do you mind saying what you used?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i see you already "blacked out" your front reflectors!
> do you mind saying what you used?


I had the tint shop do it, so I'm not sure of the film type. But you can still see the light thru it at night.

https://www.lamin-x.com/precut-film-covers/vw-arteon-19-side-marker-covers.html
^^This might be what they used^^


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I had the tint shop do it, so I'm not sure of the film type. But you can still see the light thru it at night.
> 
> https://www.lamin-x.com/precut-film-covers/vw-arteon-19-side-marker-covers.html
> ^^This might be what they used^^


oh sweet!
i wouldnt of thought they would have pre cut covers already! 
thanks for the link!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I had the tint shop do it, so I'm not sure of the film type. But you can still see the light thru it at night.
> 
> https://www.lamin-x.com/precut-film-covers/vw-arteon-19-side-marker-covers.html
> ^^This might be what they used^^





vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> oh sweet!
> i wouldnt of thought they would have pre cut covers already!
> thanks for the link!


I've had problems with lamin-x fitment on my vehicles in the past. They advertise precision cut film covers, but they are often off, and their customer service is dick. Just an FYI.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I've had problems with lamin-x fitment on my vehicles in the past. They advertise precision cut film covers, but they are often off, and their customer service is dick. Just an FYI.


Xpel Paint Protection Film is another one, I’m not sure if they have precut side markers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Xpel Paint Protection Film is another one, I’m not sure if they have precut side markers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have XPEL PPF on the front of my car now. came out really nice, but i know that the shop that installed it actually cut it to my car. it wasnt a precut/manufactured piece. i cover the entire front bumper, hood and A pillars.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i have XPEL PPF on the front of my car now. came out really nice, but i know that the shop that installed it actually cut it to my car. it wasnt a precut/manufactured piece. i cover the entire front bumper, hood and A pillars.


I had the whole car covered, the hood was the only thing they cut to fit. It was the biggest hood they've done. I had the hood done on my CC and it lasted the 6 years I had it. It's pretty good stuff.

https://www.xpel.com/paint-protection-kits/XPEL-US--AND--Canada/Passenger-Cars--AND--Light-Trucks/2019/Volkswagen/Arteon/R_Line


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i have XPEL PPF on the front of my car now. came out really nice, but i know that the shop that installed it actually cut it to my car. it wasnt a precut/manufactured piece. i cover the entire front bumper, hood and A pillars.


Got the XPEL PPF as well. iirc the shop said they were able to download Arteon cut-outs. Pretty happy with the results.


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

If anyone is willing to share, I’d be curious to hear how much you paid for your PPF and what was included. I had it installed on my last car in 2011, and I’m thinking about doing it again. I paid $550+tax for the front bumper, fog lights, about 12” up the hood, and the side mirrors. But I’m guessing prices have gone up in 8 years. They used 3M film.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

michaelj05 said:


> If anyone is willing to share, I’d be curious to hear how much you paid for your PPF and what was included. I had it installed on my last car in 2011, and I’m thinking about doing it again. I paid $550+tax for the front bumper, fog lights, about 12” up the hood, and the side mirrors. But I’m guessing prices have gone up in 8 years. They used 3M film.


 The local shop gave me two quotes for Xpel ultimate plus PPF (with 10 year warranty).

Full car cover: $4750
Full cover = all painted parts and headlights

Partial cover: $1695
Full front end including headlights and mirrors
Full front bumper
Full front hood
Full front fenders
Mirrors
Headlights
Door cups and door edges

This is SoCal pricing, so there may be regional pricing differences. Hope that helps.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i just had the front of the car done.

partial cover: $1300
full front end (unfortunately they did not cover the splitter i installed)
full front bumper
full grill assembly
headlights
full hood
full A pillar


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

I’ve had my last three cars wrapped in PPF. Prices and details below:

2013 CC R-line (2015) - Xpel
$750
Partial
Front bumper
Headlights
Half hood
Half fenders
Mirrors 
Door cups
Door edges

2017 S3 (2017) - Xpel
$1500
Full front end
Bumper
Headlights
Hood 
Fenders
Mirrors 
Door cups
Door edges

2018 A6 (2019) - 3M
$900
Partial
Bumper
Headlights
Half hood 
Half fenders
Mirrors
Door cups
Door edges
Trunk opening


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Placed an order with Town Fair Tire for my winter setup, Vredestein Wintrac Pro 245/45R18 with some relatively generic wheels, no doubt made in China.
Which means I must have set some sort of record for ratio of winter tire:wheel price?


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)

Washed the beauty


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Added the oem aluminum mirror caps


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

Finally got my Ohio plate, so I don’t need to drive with the Pennsylvania temporary tag anymore. Also added a slim gray silicone license plate frame. I’m hoping this will hold up well in the snow and salt, especially since the spot for the plate is so low on the Arteon.

Ohio has always required a front and back plate...but recently they passed a law doing away with the front plate requirement. The front is still required through 7/1/2020, but I’m going to roll the dice for the next 8 months and not mount the front plate. I hope I don’t run into any mean cops.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

michaelj05 said:


> Also added a slim gray silicone license plate frame


Looks nice...where'd you get it from?
(link?)


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks nice...where'd you get it from?
> (link?)


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TMF4HLQ/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

michaelj05 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TMF4HLQ/


Nice!

I saw these on Amazon! Do they go over the plate mount, or are they a substitute? Also- which screws did you use? they match well.


----------



## rrohde (Jul 28, 2015)

My contribution to this thread - What did I do to my Arteon? I ended up with 11 nails in my left-side tires, 6 in the front, and 5 in the back. ...what are the odds....? 

Pictures below capture only a few of them nails:

















Luckily I have a service contract that covers road hazards like that, and I ended up getting two tires for free from my local VW dealer - which they installed on the front axle.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

rrohde said:


> My contribution to this thread - What did I do to my Arteon? I ended up with 11 nails in my left-side tires, 6 in the front, and 5 in the back. ...what are the odds....?
> 
> Pictures below capture only a few of them nails:
> 
> Luckily I have a service contract that covers road hazards like that, and I ended up getting two tires for free from my local VW dealer - which they installed on the front axle.


good heavens, were you driving through a nail factory? :laugh:


----------



## rrohde (Jul 28, 2015)

beaumisbro said:


> good heavens, were you driving through a nail factory? :laugh:


I assume some pickup truck lost a box of roofing nails, and since it was super earlier in the morning, I picked a few of them up....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rrohde said:


> My contribution to this thread - What did I do to my Arteon? I ended up with 11 nails in my left-side tires, 6 in the front, and 5 in the back. ...what are the odds....?
> 
> Pictures below capture only a few of them nails:
> 
> ...


FFS, and I thought my wife’s S60 was a nail magnet since I change her tires almost every 3 to 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Only the driver side left to do (door trim)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Nice!
> 
> I saw these on Amazon! Do they go over the plate mount, or are they a substitute? Also- which screws did you use? they match well.


This frame could go either way, either on a plate mount or on its own. I didn’t have a rear plate mount already, so this seemed like a nice excuse to *not* buy one. The plate doesn’t touch the car using this frame, since the silicone back is between the plate and the car’s paint.

In the pic, I had temporary screws in there, the ones the dealer used on my temp tag. I picked up some stainless steel ones at Home Depot today.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

trying a non-adhesive cellphone holder:


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Only the driver side left to do (door trim)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sd, is that R-Line steering wheel heated? I want to pick one up, but, I don't want to lose the heating option. Can't seem to find any R-Line wheels with a heating option.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> Sd, is that R-Line steering wheel heated? I want to pick one up, but, I don't want to lose the heating option. Can't seem to find any R-Line wheels with a heating option.


Unfortunately it's not, I didn't think about that when I bought it. I do love the look and the feeling of this one! I'll just switch it back when it gets colder.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

1) Finally figured out how to use the cargo net as an envelope style (hooks into seat back latches)












2) Changed the startup screen to include BlueMotion (in addition to Dynaudio)












3) Added the USB-C and Lightning OEM braided VW cables


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Unfortunately it's not, I didn't think about that when I bought it. I do love the look and the feeling of this one! I'll just switch it back when it gets colder.


I thought all Sel P R-Line have heated steering wheel?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

VdubArty said:


> I thought all Sel P R-Line have heated steering wheel?


Mine does, but the R-line steering wheel from Europe I bought didn't have the plug for the heated part.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VdubArty said:


> I thought all Sel P R-Line have heated steering wheel?


They do, but the european Arteon R-Line steering wheel he added (which is just a US Golf R steering wheel) does not have any heating ability.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sdvolksGTi said:


> .....I'll just switch it back when it gets colder.


 When did folks get so soft?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

michaelj05 said:


> .....added a slim gray silicone license plate frame....


Wouldn't it look a lot better without any frame?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Added a USB port cover for the sloppy exposed USB port.....


And if they had covered it, you would be whining about that.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

anyone do the mudflaps?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

pistols07 said:


> anyone do the mudflaps?





ged22 said:


> Here is my 2019 Arteon SEL Premium (non R-line) in Atlantic Blue


This guy did. They're pretty sleek.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

ice4life said:


> This guy did. They're pretty sleek.


love it. ordered. will look good on deep black pearl too i think.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Swapped in my rubber floor mats yesterday, and noticed while putting the stock fuzzy mats away that the rear mats are asymmetrical.
Checked the rear rubber mats and sure enough I had reversed left and right. Now the contours are so perfect.
(Okay, so it's not an APR tune but it's the best I can do for now!)


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

Created a spot to put my owner’s manual.

Link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076GX24PK/


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

michaelj05 said:


> Created a spot to put my owner’s manual.
> 
> Link:
> https://www.amazon.com/dpB076GX24PK/


 Link no worky


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> Link no worky


Try it now. It was missing a slash.


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

Dreamt yet again what it would be like to actually one one of these. Actually took it to the next level when I was able to 'borrow' one (SEL-P/R-line) for 36hr; just to whet my appetite & see if it's something I truly need/can't live without. Pretty much everything I expected it to be. Comfy; well-appointed; easy on the eyes; etc. Got complimented on it once or twice & even got my obligatory high-beam flash within :30 of taking the wheel. Buying one even with my discount & along with any incentives would mean unloading most of the goodies below & probably some other serious life-changes. I'm really curious what the average age of Arteon buyers is. I'm sure I'm at the right 'point' in life, age-wise, though I doubt I'm in the right 'position'... :banghead:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

IFlyGTI said:


> Dreamt yet again what it would be like to actually one one of these. Actually took it to the next level when I was able to 'borrow' one (SEL-P/R-line) for 36hr; just to whet my appetite & see if it's something I truly need/can't live without. Pretty much everything I expected it to be. Comfy; well-appointed; easy on the eyes; etc. Got complimented on it once or twice & even got my obligatory high-beam flash within :30 of taking the wheel. Buying one even with my discount & along with any incentives would mean unloading most of the goodies below & probably some other serious life-changes. I'm really curious what the average age of Arteon buyers is. I'm sure I'm at the right 'point' in life, age-wise, though I doubt I'm in the right 'position'... :banghead:


I imagine most are in their 30s or 40s. I'm 27 so an outlier I guess.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I imagine most are in their 30s or 40s. I'm 27 so an outlier I guess.


I'm 32. My 20's were my 87 Gti, 01 Passat, & 2012 CC.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If we add an Arteon (which I hope we do next year) to my R Line Tiguan, wife and I are 41 and 42. Don’t feel our age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm 32. My 20's were my 87 Gti, 01 Passat, & 2012 CC.


I have a car bug. I'm on #26 @ 27. I am dying to get 1:1 for my age, but It may just slip away.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I have a car bug. I'm on #26 @ 27. I am dying to get 1:1 for my age, but It may just slip away.


Good lawd! You’re like my good friend, he seems to get a new ride every 3 to 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Good lawd! You’re like my good friend, he seems to get a new ride every 3 to 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how my brother is, he gets bored with the one he has and trades it.'


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> That's how my brother is, he gets bored with the one he has and trades it.'


I joke and tell him he just needs to open his own dealership. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

IFlyGTI said:


> Dreamt yet again what it would be like to actually one one of these. Actually took it to the next level when I was able to 'borrow' one (SEL-P/R-line) for 36hr; just to whet my appetite & see if it's something I truly need/can't live without. Pretty much everything I expected it to be. Comfy; well-appointed; easy on the eyes; etc. Got complimented on it once or twice & even got my obligatory high-beam flash within :30 of taking the wheel. Buying one even with my discount & along with any incentives would mean unloading most of the goodies below & probably some other serious life-changes. I'm really curious what the average age of Arteon buyers is. I'm sure I'm at the right 'point' in life, age-wise, though I doubt I'm in the right 'position'... :banghead:


I'm 33. Wanted to get a CPO S6 for my wife, but she said no "fancy" badges, hence the Arteon. :laugh:


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

ice4life said:


> I imagine most are in their 30s or 40s. I'm 27 so an outlier I guess.


My 20's were a Type 3 Variant
My 30's were between an '83 GTI & a '96 GTI VR6
The 40's were between the '96, an '03 GTI 20th & a B3 Variant.
Into my 50's (currently 57) have been the 20th, the B3 & an '08 R32.

Notice what's in the stable still...? :banghead: I really should figure out how to actually _not_ become attached to everything I buy. It'd make life sooo much easier...


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

You youngsters are making me feel really old here at 53...
Up until now I've had a string of Subaru Legacy sedans (used 90, new 95, new 06, new 15).
They were all great for what they were, and the cost savings were outstanding (especially since my 15 was the same price as my 06!), but with lots of longer solo drives now in search of backcountry snow, and with increasing family needs for cargo capacity/flexibility plus rear seat room, the Arteon is so perfect for me.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> You youngsters are making me feel really old here at 53...


What I wouldn't give to be that much closer to retirement :laugh::laugh:
Consider yourself lucky Jon :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

I tinted my car 20% all around, couldn't wait  and I'm 34 so right around everyone 












IFlyGTI said:


> My 20's were a Type 3 Variant
> My 30's were between an '83 GTI & a '96 GTI VR6
> The 40's were between the '96, an '03 GTI 20th & a B3 Variant.
> Into my 50's (currently 57) have been the 20th, the B3 & an '08 R32.
> ...


I wasnt attached to my Jetta till I changed things to it, had it for about 10 yrs, def was fun car


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

VdubArty said:


> I tinted my car 20% all around, couldn't wait  and I'm 34 so right around everyone


Same here 20% 3M Crystalline Series Window film. It has a red look when wet in the sun.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone use their rear seat warmers yet? I see the buttons in the back but they do not seem to do anything...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> Anyone use their rear seat warmers yet? I see the buttons in the back but they do not seem to do anything...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I haven't used them but my co-workers have, and they love them!


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

My dog likes it a lot!
(I have a very nice dog blanket)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

faroodi said:


> Anyone use their rear seat warmers yet? I see the buttons in the back but they do not seem to do anything...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They work fine on mine. Mine light up when they're on (like the front). Do yours?

-4444!


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

faroodi said:


> Anyone use their rear seat warmers yet? I see the buttons in the back but they do not seem to do anything...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My sister tried them when I was showing her the car and loves them in the back along with own temp gauge


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

ice4life said:


> They work fine on mine. Mine light up when they're on (like the front). Do yours?
> 
> -4444!


Seems I had the rear lock on the HVAC menu and that was the issue. All good now - thanks for the responses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Installed back seat protectors.
Installed Tux Mats.
Installed a car seat.
Replaced the cargo liner with the MuddyBuddy cargo liner + cargo blocks.

Nothing earth-shattering but still a productive day!


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

buffym said:


> Replaced the cargo liner with the MuddyBuddy cargo liner + cargo blocks.


What's the difference between the standard cargo liner and the MuddyBuddy?


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

michaelj05 said:


> What's the difference between the standard cargo liner and the MuddyBuddy?


This is the cargo liner that came with my Arteon:

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...ner-with-Cargo-Blocks/78561376/3G8061166.html

I wanted something that has better resistance to spills, so I picked MuddyBuddy, which is really just rebranded WeatherTech:

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Arteon/MuddyBuddy---Trunk-Liner---Black/78561377/3G8061161A.html


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Added a Moonie doll to the back window. Also got a free silicon license plate frame from Amazon for leaving a review. 

Aspherical drivers mirror glass and 30cm oem USB-c cable are in the mail from Europe.


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I imagine most are in their 30s or 40s. I'm 27 so an outlier I guess.


You guys are all old. I'm 25


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ArtyParty said:


> You guys are all old. I'm 25


Damn you beat me! lol


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Good lawd! You’re like my good friend, he seems to get a new ride every 3 to 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im already feeling the urge to get another vehicle. this time i want to get a Challenger....

but to add to the question of age, i am 37. currently, in the last 10 years, i have owned 9 different cars.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im already feeling the urge to get another vehicle. this time i want to get a Challenger....
> 
> but to add to the question of age, i am 37. currently, in the last 10 years, i have owned 9 different cars.


And this is what keeps America's consumerism #1 in the world. Thank you for doing your part  :thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im already feeling the urge to get another vehicle. this time i want to get a Challenger....


Yikes don't do that.. (unless it's in addition). I have a car itch too, but to add to the stable, not replace the art. I am crazy about it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Finally got the aspherical mirror installed. Broke the original glass getting it off but didn't really care. Autodim works too


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Very nice indeed! Wish the Arteon came with aspherical mirrors from the factory!


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

Installed eibach pro kit lowering springs and ECS Tunning 12.5mm front and 15mm rear spacers, nice comfortable ride, and no rubbing with 5 people. Arteon rear fenders come factory rolled which is nice too.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Finally got the oem 30cm european USB-c cable. It is the perfect length!


----------



## DaveR411 (Jan 20, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I imagine most are in their 30s or 40s. I'm 27 so an outlier I guess.


If I do buy an Arteon, I might be the oldest. I turned 69 on Thanksgiving! umpkin:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Experienced the Arteon commercial in the real world. Except for the other Arteon was a white R-Line.  0:40 in the video
https://youtu.be/uFRJZokiZdo 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Experienced the Arteon commercial in the real world. Except for the other Arteon was a white R-Line.  0:40 in the video
> https://youtu.be/uFRJZokiZdo


Nah, that white one was the European elegnace trim which is the equivalent of our SEL premium non R-Line. The front bumper is different and doesn't have the crazy gloss black intakes the R-Line has if you look closely. Plus it has the Chennai non R-Line rims.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Nah, that white one was the European elegnace trim which is the equivalent of our SEL premium non R-Line. The front bumper is different and doesn't have the crazy gloss black intakes the R-Line has if you look closely. Plus it has the Chennai non R-Line rims.


In my case the other Arteon was a white r-line with the 19" Montevideo Wheels. I just thought it was neat, cause I’ve seen that commercial so many times.

I did notice the Arteon in the video has pACC










Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> In my case the other Arteon was a white r-line with the 19" Montevideo Wheels. I just thought it was neat, cause I’ve seen that commercial so many times.
> 
> I did notice the Arteon in the video has pACC
> 
> ...


Maybe I missed what you were saying. Are you saying the other one you looked at was a white R-Line ?


















As for the pacc speed limit assistance, maybe the camera flash will allow the functionality!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Maybe I missed what you were saying. Are you saying the other one you looked at was a white R-Line ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the one I was looking at was the R-line and not the Elegance like in the video. Just similar situation. I know, I’m weird. That commercial just popped in my head when I saw the Arteon turning left at the light and I was going straight. I didn’t know it was an Arteon till it started turning. The headlights are definitely very bright at night but you can still see the turn signals. 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes, the one I was looking at was the R-line and not the Elegance like in the video. Just similar situation. I know, I’m weird. That commercial just popped in my head when I saw the Arteon turning left at the light and I was going straight. I didn’t know it was an Arteon till it started turning. The headlights are definitely very bright at night but you can still see the turn signals.


Wait... two Arteons spotted together in the wild?? There is a glitch in the matrix! :laugh:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

buffym said:


> Wait... two Arteons spotted together in the wild?? There is a glitch in the matrix! :laugh:


I'm pretty sure this guy lives very close to me. I know he works very close to where I live because I see his Arteon parked in front of the We Buy Gold place almost everyday.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm pretty sure this guy lives very close to me. I know he works very close to where I live because I see his Arteon parked in front of the We Buy Gold place almost everyday.


Are you sure it's not a VW dealership? LOL.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

knedrgr said:


> Are you sure it's not a VW dealership? LOL.


LOL, I wish the dealership was that close.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Got a loaner for my oil change and the front assistant calibration. 











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

They doing the calibration for free? 

Loaner have AID? Code the [email protected] out of it, and tell them you’re welcome when you turn it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> They doing the calibration for free?
> 
> Loaner have AID? Code the [email protected] out of it, and tell them you’re welcome when you turn it in.
> 
> ...


It's an SEL so it has some. My cable is in my car or else I would have.

Not free, my service guy charged me $50 as a Christmas gift. It's supposed to be a 3 hour job.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It's an SEL so it has some. My cable is in my car or else I would have.
> 
> Not free, my service guy charged me $50 as a Christmas gift. It's supposed to be a 3 hour job.


$50 isn’t bad at all. It’s $164 an hour here for a tech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> $50 isn’t bad at all. It’s $164 an hour here for a tech.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it helps that I've been going to the same place and having the same service guy for 12 years.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It helps for sure, when I got my Jetta years ago became friends with my service rep and always provided me their cost. Wish he stayed around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Got a loaner for my oil change and the front assistant calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Why did you need front assistant calibration, any issues?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

VdubArty said:


> Why did you need front assistant calibration, any issues?


It was my fault, I tried activating the Sailing function with VCDS. Apparently it needs a real calibration after activating it. Not just a basic setting calibration.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It was my fault, I tried activating the Sailing function with VCDS. Apparently it needs a real calibration after activating it. Not just a basic setting calibration.


So do you now have the Sailing function since you got a real calibration? If so, are you saying enable it to get a real calibration? (I’m joking of course people)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So do you now have the Sailing function since you got a real calibration? If so, are you saying enable it to get a real calibration? (I’m joking of course people)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well.... I probably would have it, if I left it enabled. :banghead:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll just have to wait till it's next service is due. lol


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I did this before taking it in; but I put the heated wheel back on. I do like the look and feel of the R/line, I just wish there was a heated version. The loaner Jetta has the same multi function wheel the Arteon came with and it’s doesn’t seem as premium.











Sent from my car phone


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Here are a few things I did, not today but in the past 2 weeks:


Installed XPEL Clear Universal Door Sill Guard Paint Protection Film on one of the rear door sills. Well, I "installed" it .. let's just say I will never have a successful career as a PPF installer! I spent hours on this and still ended up with huge bubbles everywhere. The Arteon's "multi-level" door sill also made it difficult. I want to rip it out and redo it at some point. 
Installed Lamin-X car door handle cup guards. This one was pre-cut for the Arteon and was wayyy easier -- but I still ended up with bubbles! At least they're smaller.. 
Removed the rear middle seat headrest which really improved rear visibility.
Replaced dealer-installed license plate frame with a silicon license plate frame.


----------



## budso (Nov 23, 2019)

*Pin striping*

I just ran black 1/4" pin striping along the lower chrome, right below the crease line. Helps break up all the chrome, and doesn't look over the top. Picks up the the black in the door/fender adornment.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

First service in the books











Sent from my car phone


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

budso said:


> I just ran black 1/4" pin striping along the lower chrome, right below the crease line. Helps break up all the chrome, and doesn't look over the top. Picks up the the black in the door/fender adornment.


Please post a picture. Currious on how this looks.


----------



## ArteonPizzaGuy (Dec 14, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUCCfz5VfRU&feature=youtu.be
I practiced for a stylish Mint-robbery getaway.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ArteonPizzaGuy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUCCfz5VfRU&feature=youtu.be
> I practiced for a stylish Mint-robbery getaway.


Wow what a hoonigan- I love it :heart:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Played in the snow at the ol ice rink











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was, sport mode, ESC sport active, stage 1 tune and cool turbo and exhaust sounds.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It was, sport mode, ESC sport active, stage 1 tune and cool turbo and exhaust sounds.


Get any video? Finally got around to debadging today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Get any video? Finally got around to debadging today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> https://youtu.be/OhEuHNB4cA8
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


FTFY


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> FTFY


Thanks! I still can't get it to do that! lol so I just copy your text.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Thanks! I still can't get it to do that! lol so I just copy your text.


That's why you keep me around 😘


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> That's why you keep me around 😘


Yep, the only reason.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yep, the only reason.


💯🏎


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

can you code it for "ECS OFF" it'll help it from plowing as much.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Dieseldog12 said:


> can you code it for "ECS OFF" it'll help it from plowing as much.


I have that as an option in the dropdown, I just didn't try it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Added the OEM plate frame


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I wasn’t expecting that style, I was thinking you’d go with this:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I wasn’t expecting that style, I was thinking you’d go with this:


I liked the 2 hole style better and the slimline only came with 4 hole style.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I’m a sucker for this stuff










Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Look forward to seeing how it looks sdvolksGTI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Look forward to seeing how it looks sdvolksGTI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pretty cool! How long to swap out? Don’t think they’ll fit my ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Pretty cool! How long to swap out? Don’t think they’ll fit my ride.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like a 30 second install in the Arteon front doors. Lights are already there. 

Tiguan doesn't have the lights from the factory, so you'd have to wire them in. Much different install. Also, the Arteon has a slightly different light compared to the Tig.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Pretty cool! How long to swap out? Don’t think they’ll fit my ride.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





M Diddy said:


> It's like a 30 second install in the Arteon front doors. Lights are already there.
> 
> Tiguan doesn't have the lights from the factory, so you'd have to wire them in. Much different install. Also, the Arteon has a slightly different light compared to the Tig.


Yes, it was really easy. They just popped right out and plug in.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my car phone



Now that is def sweet! I may look into it down the road


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I reluctantly had the front plate installed because I didn't want to wreck the front end. But after finding out the tow hook and no screw mount options wouldn't work with the SEL premium, and after getting a warning from a local cop, I decided to have the dealer mount it. 

They mounted it off center (5" from one side and 4" from the other). So I ended up taking it off and remounting it center (4.5" from either side). My OCD was going bonkers, and the fact they just threw it on there was pretty sad, but typical shotty VW service. 

I'm actually surprised how it kind of finishes off the front of the car. It is a very sleek mount which goes over the individual chrome strips.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I also added space travel capability :laugh:


----------



## slickvdub (Sep 29, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> put new wheels on the car!
> VMW V802, 19x8.5



Why 19x8.5 when it stock 20x8 still nice


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ice4life said:


> I decided to have the dealer mount it.
> 
> They mounted it off center (5" from one side and 4" from the other). So *I ended up taking it off and remounting it* center (4.5" from either side). My OCD was going bonkers, and the fact they just threw it on there was pretty sad, but typical shotty VW service.


Then why didn't you install it yourself to begin with?? :what:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Then why didn't you install it yourself to begin with?? :what:


I didn't have the special mounting hardware- VW just threw the plate mount in the trunk.. It had weird looking screws which went through the plastic grill that I had never seen before. They had clamp looking ends on them, and getting them out to remount was such a pita. Maybe it's different since it's not a bumper you mount it on, but rather the plastic grill piece. 

Regardless, my faith in VW service remains exactly where it was. Nonexistent.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I didn't have the special mounting hardware- VW just threw the plate mount in the trunk.. It had weird looking screws which went through the plastic grill that I had never seen before. They had clamp looking ends on them, and getting them out to remount was such a pita. Maybe it's different since it's not a bumper you mount it on, but rather the plastic grill piece.
> 
> Regardless, my faith in VW service remains exactly where it was. Nonexistent.


Don't quiet know why this is so hard for VW service - they didn't want to fit mine citing damage to the wiring and admitting they already damaged two golfs earlier. In the end I fitted it myself. The screws you mention are plastic rivets - the most important thing is the drill the exact size , slightly too big and the fixing is loose and too tight and you can push the plastic pin in to the rivet. This is one reason the average VW monkey can’t do it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Added cross bars. What a pita to install, but they're very high quality. Nice box too and the sunroof works with them on (unlike my Jetta)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Finally got the oem Arteon keychain from Europe


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Finally got the oem Arteon keychain from Europe


Thats pretty cool!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Finally got the oem Arteon keychain from Europe


Man, I like that. Any word on a way in to order one of these? Only ones I've see available to the US are on Ebay and cost 51.00 + shipping.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Man, I like that. Any word on a way in to order one of these? Only ones I've see available to the US are on Ebay and cost 51.00 + shipping.


I got the ebay one from Greece. Very happy with it.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I got the ebay one from Greece. Very happy with it.


Jeez. You paid 60.00 for it? I want one, but not THAT bad.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Jeez. You paid 60.00 for it? I want one, but not THAT bad.


I paid $52.44 with tax/shipping (after they gave me a partial refund for it taking over a month to arrive from Greece). Small price to pay to get something you can't have here


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I paid $52.44 with tax/shipping (after they gave me a partial refund for it taking over a month to arrive from Greece). Small price to pay to get something you can't have here


Yeah, he offered me 12 bucks off. LOL I did some digging around and found a guy in Germany who was able to sell me one for 16 Euro. Score!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Yeah, he offered me 12 bucks off. LOL I did some digging around and found a guy in Germany who was able to sell me one for 16 Euro. Score!


I guess some people are more frugal than others. Good for you.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

First service/TSB:










https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10168364-0001.pdf


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Well long story short, I stumbled on a VW Troc wireless Qi charger that fits perfectly in the US Arteon cubby in front of the shifter. 

I removed the rubber tray and popped out the factory insert and the Qi charger snaps in perfectly and the rubber mat sets back in and you don’t know it’s there. 





































I had to remove the side panel of the center console. It was a PITA to get the clips to release. The clip locations are circled in red below. 










The harness piggy backs off of the power outlet. I used the rear one as it was easier to access than the one next to the cup holders. You will have to remove the back of the console that contains the rear air vents, etc. 

I just ran and zip tied the harness along other ones in the area and the ran it towards the cubby. 










It was $70 shipped from China and took about a couple weeks to arrive during the holidays. 

 https://cutt.ly/drazSSE 

We will see how well it works.....

LSIII
_____________________________________
2019 Arteon SEL-P R-Line 4motion


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> Well long story short, I stumbled on a VW Troc wireless Qi charger that fits perfectly in the US Arteon cubby in front of the shifter.
> 
> It was $70 shipped from China and took about a couple weeks to arrive during the holidays.
> 
> ...


Nice, just ordered mine too replace my DIY one. Great find!


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Nice, just ordered mine too replace my DIY one. Great find!


Yeah I was searching a VW parts catalog and found that the dummy panel is shared with the Euro only T-roc SUV. Then I started searching for T-roc Qi chargers and took a leap of faith. 

Side note......

When I had the side console panel removed, I noticed that I can reach and remove the parking brake switch, so I left it off and just ordered the auto hold parking brake switch to swap out. 


LSIII
_____________________________________
2019 Arteon SEL-P R-Line 4motion


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> Yeah I was searching a VW parts catalog and found that the dummy panel is shared with the Euro only T-roc SUV. Then I started searching for T-roc Qi chargers and took a leap of faith.
> 
> Side note......
> 
> ...


Was it just two clips for that side panel? I want the auto hold installed as well.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Was it just two clips for that side panel? I want the auto hold installed as well.


Yeah just two clips. The third hole was just for a guide pin and can’t accommodate a clip










LSIII
_____________________________________
2019 Arteon SEL-P R-Line 4motion


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

LSIII said:


> When I had the side console panel removed, I noticed that I can reach and remove the parking brake switch, so I left it off and just ordered the auto hold parking brake switch to swap out.


Isn't something required, other than a switch change? I have noticed that I can just hit the gas with the parking brake on, and it will turn off by itself -- what would be the difference with the auto hold switch?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

attofarad said:


> Isn't something required, other than a switch change? I have noticed that I can just hit the gas with the parking brake on, and it will turn off by itself -- what would be the difference with the auto hold switch?


You need to code it as well in the brake module; And it is a completely different function from the ghetto set the parking brake and roll option. It holds the brakes, not the parking brake. Weird with auto start stop though since it will restart the engine when you take off the brake pedal (which is holding the brakes).


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

ice4life said:


> I didn't have the special mounting hardware- VW just threw the plate mount in the trunk.. It had weird looking screws which went through the plastic grill that I had never seen before. They had clamp looking ends on them, and getting them out to remount was such a pita. Maybe it's different since it's not a bumper you mount it on, but rather the plastic grill piece.
> 
> Regardless, my faith in VW service remains exactly where it was. Nonexistent.


Mine was also mounted off-center, a bit more than half as much as yours. I looked at the way it is mounted, and it seems like some sort of plastic rivet. Is that what yours was? If so, are there holes drilled into the grill or does it just clamp on? If holes, can I move it just 5/16" or would then new hole intersect the old hole? And how do you get it loose?

Thanks, Gary


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

*Hey Guys Im new here.*

:wave:Hey Guys, Im out in Alpine in San Diego and have yet to see another Arteon, Im perfectly ok with that!! Im loving the exclusivity lol. We have a White SEL-P R-Line 4 Motion. We actually ordered ours and waited a long time for, but it seems worth the wait. Im curious if anyone else ordered there Arteon or just went to the dealership and took what they had? We did not one that might have been sitting at the port for months.

I just had the APR Stage One Tune done, also APR Wheel Spacers 8mm in front and 10mm in the back. I may go a bit bigger but a may lower it and i don't want any issues with rubbing or anything else? Also bought the OEM Aluminum SIde Mirror Caps. Today my OBDeleven Pro came. Im using a Iphone 11 Max Pro for it and iv'e never done anything like this before and i wanted to be able to have more colors for the LED lights inside and a couple other little things, and i gota say it worked so quick and easy with no problems. Id love to be able to get the sign recognition and things like that, that the North American Arteon should have like the rest of the world lol, But i have no idea how to do those kinda things.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> :wave:Hey Guys, Im out in Alpine in San Diego and have yet to see another Arteon, Im perfectly ok with that!! Im loving the exclusivity lol. We have a White SEL-P R-Line 4 Motion. We actually ordered ours and waited a long time for, but it seems worth the wait. Im curious if anyone else ordered there Arteon or just went to the dealership and took what they had? We did not one that might have been sitting at the port for months.


Welcome! I found the car with the exact spec I wanted via cars.com, and it was the only one in that configuration within 500 miles of me. I had to drive 150 miles to pick it up from the dealer. 



Meanrick69 said:


> I just had the APR Stage One Tune done, also APR Wheel Spacers 8mm in front and 10mm in the back. I may go a bit bigger but a may lower it and i don't want any issues with rubbing or anything else? Also bought the OEM Aluminum SIde Mirror Caps. Today my OBDeleven Pro came. Im using a Iphone 11 Max Pro for it and iv'e never done anything like this before and i wanted to be able to have more colors for the LED lights inside and a couple other little things, and i gota say it worked so quick and easy with no problems. Id love to be able to get the sign recognition and things like that, that the North American Arteon should have like the rest of the world lol, But i have no idea how to do those kinda things.


Nice! How do you like the APR Stage 1? I'm pondering about getting that done too at some point.

Information about sign recognition and other such mods are likely in this thread:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9322317-VCDS-Mods-to-US-Arteon


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Meanrick69 said:


> :wave:Hey Guys, Im out in Alpine in San Diego and have yet to see another Arteon, Im perfectly ok with that!! Im loving the exclusivity lol.


Congrats and welcome :thumbup::thumbup:

"marco_gymnopoulo" and "SDArteon" are your neighbors. :laugh:


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks, The Stage 1 definitely woke up the car, but i'm pretty sure the transmission is holding it back a little. But so far i'm happy with it. BTW i did the APR Plus Stage One. 
We ordered ours from Kearny Mesa VW and waited close to six months for ours to be built and shipped. I was sweating it out lol But we wanted one fresh from the factory. I almost gave up on it and was ready to go buy a Stinger GT2. Glad we didn’t !!


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> Thanks, The Stage 1 definitely woke up the car, but i'm pretty sure the transmission is holding it back a little. But so far i'm happy with it. BTW i did the APR Plus Stage One.
> We ordered ours from Kearny Mesa VW and waited close to six months for ours to be built and shipped. I was sweating it out lol But we wanted one fresh from the factory. I almost gave up on it and was ready to go buy a Stinger GT2. Glad we didn’t !!


I'm also just about to APR Stage 1 my Arteon... I also was hesitating between the Stinger Gt and Arteon. Which means we do love HPs (MO POWA)
at 359HP (Low Torque) I'm thinking it should be awesome, but is it worth it?
What does your but dyno say? Would you do it again?
Anything special to know? (Lost functions, etc.)

Any info would be appreciated man! 
BTW congrats on your new car, it's been 3-4 months with mine and I adore it.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> Thanks, The Stage 1 definitely woke up the car, but i'm pretty sure the transmission is holding it back a little. But so far i'm happy with it. BTW i did the APR Plus Stage One.
> We ordered ours from Kearny Mesa VW and waited close to six months for ours to be built and shipped. I was sweating it out lol But we wanted one fresh from the factory. I almost gave up on it and was ready to go buy a Stinger GT2. Glad we didn’t !!


Does an APR Plus Stage 1 tune increase engine noise at all?

I looked at the Stinger as well. The interior is great but the rear leg room is just way too tight for my needs. Also worried about them catching fire.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

AlexSky said:


> I'm also just about to APR Stage 1 my Arteon... I also was hesitating between the Stinger Gt and Arteon. Which means we do love HPs (MO POWA)
> at 359HP (Low Torque) I'm thinking it should be awesome, but is it worth it?
> What does your but dyno say? Would you do it again?
> Anything special to know? (Lost functions, etc.)
> ...


its absolutely worth it! 
car is quick with the tune and while there is a bit lacking when it comes to the transmission, it still feels great when you really get moving at high speeds. i continually have friends that are astonished on how quick this is and would absolutely tune it again if i needed to.

i currently have the APR Stage I Plus tune, there are no lost functions with this tune. well, unless you consider the auto start/stop being deactivated a loss of function, but honestly, i didnt like it that much anyway. i always felt like it was too much strain on the starter. but other than that, its a great tune and a huge plus that we get to keep the warranty for the powertrain.



buffym said:


> Does an APR Plus Stage 1 tune increase engine noise at all?
> 
> I looked at the Stinger as well. The interior is great but the rear leg room is just way too tight for my needs. Also worried about them catching fire.


no increase in engine noise, just an increase in HP and TQ.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> its absolutely worth it!
> car is quick with the tune and while there is a bit lacking when it comes to the transmission, it still feels great when you really get moving at high speeds. i continually have friends that are astonished on how quick this is and would absolutely tune it again if i needed to.


Oh that sounds great! Does it give you "effortless acceleration" as though you're driving a V6? When I was shopping I test drove the 2019 Regal GS and 2019 Toyota Avalon, both of which had (naturally aspirated) V6 engines and I really like the way they accelerated quickly and yet smoothly and effortlessly.



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i currently have the APR Stage I Plus tune, there are no lost functions with this tune. well, unless you consider the auto start/stop being deactivated a loss of function, but honestly, i didnt like it that much anyway. i always felt like it was too much strain on the starter. but other than that, its a great tune and a huge plus that we get to keep the warranty for the powertrain.


I'm weird where I actually like auto start/stop. Does the tune simply deactivate auto start/stop when the engine starts, where I can simply re-activate it again? Or even better, can I ask the tuner to leave auto start/stop alone?



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> no increase in engine noise, just an increase in HP and TQ.


:thumbup:


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I agree that it's worth it if you have the extra money for it. I paid $1200 for the Tune and the shop that did it was $110. My Auto Stop/Start still works if i want it too lol. So i'm a bit curious now about that one?
Like i said, The tune definitely woke up the car a bit, But IMO the trans is holding it back alot. Guys who installed my tune said that there was nothing out there for the transmission that they knew about yet either.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

buffym said:


> Oh that sounds great! Does it give you "effortless acceleration" as though you're driving a V6? When I was shopping I test drove the 2019 Regal GS and 2019 Toyota Avalon, both of which had (naturally aspirated) V6 engines and I really like the way they accelerated quickly and yet smoothly and effortlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, it does have effortless acceleration, up until the car needs to change gears. there is a noticable lag with this 8 speed we have and that is the only downfall of this car IMO.
as far as the auto start/stop, it is deactivated when the car starts. however i can simply push the button to turn it back on if wanted to. im not sure about them leaving it on, because these are just "over the counter" tunes, so they are all alike.



Meanrick69 said:


> I agree that it's worth it if you have the extra money for it. I paid $1200 for the Tune and the shop that did it was $110. My Auto Stop/Start still works if i want it too lol. So i'm a bit curious now about that one?
> Like i said, The tune definitely woke up the car a bit, But IMO the trans is holding it back alot. Guys who installed my tune said that there was nothing out there for the transmission that they knew about yet either.


do you have an APR tune? or some other company? that would be the only thing i can think of.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yes, it does have effortless acceleration, up until the car needs to change gears. there is a noticable lag with this 8 speed we have and that is the only downfall of this car IMO.
> as far as the auto start/stop, it is deactivated when the car starts. however i can simply push the button to turn it back on if wanted to. im not sure about them leaving it on, because these are just "over the counter" tunes, so they are all alike.
> 
> 
> ...





Yes, I had the APR Plus Stage 1. I just haven’t driven my car enough to pay attention to the auto start/stop. But i think your right, I think mine is deactivated by default when i restart the car. Absolutely right on about the lag on the shifting! Its kinda sad lol....Manually shifting helps a little. My car only has 1300 mi on it so i haven’t really driven too hard yet.
It would be nice if something was available to change up the programming for our transmission while still letting it be reliable...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Meanrick69 said:


> Yes, I had the APR Plus Stage 1. I just haven’t driven my car enough to pay attention to the auto start/stop. But i think your right, I think mine is deactivated by default when i restart the car. Absolutely right on about the lag on the shifting! Its kinda sad lol....Manually shifting helps a little. My car only has 1300 mi on it so i haven’t really driven too hard yet.
> It would be nice if something was available to change up the programming for our transmission while still letting it be reliable...


Pretty sure it has auto start/stop memory when you get APR. So if you turn it off it remains off on restart- and if it is left on, it will remain on with restart.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Thank you all for the answers! I continue to be intrigued and have even more questions! 

1. How does an APR Plus Stage 1 tune affect the various drive modes -- Eco, Normal, Comfort, Sport?

2. https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb_arteon.html mentions a 30-day money back guarantee:

All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owner is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install. APR Plus is included in this guarantee only if a warranty claim has not been submitted.​
If someone tries the APR ECU upgrade but finds that they don't like it and decides to undo it within this 30 day window, would the original Volkswagen warranty be voided?


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

buffym said:


> Thank you all for the answers! I continue to be intrigued and have even more questions!
> 
> 1. How does an APR Plus Stage 1 tune affect the various drive modes -- Eco, Normal, Comfort, Sport?
> 
> ...


Buffym, I'm not working at VW but as soon as someone plays with the ECU, the guaranty is gone. The way I see it, if you are hesitant, don't do it. The refund won't give you your guaranty back.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Jesus, lol. I'm sorry, but, people are now complaining that 270 HP is slow????

Listen, I know this car is a bit underpowered for the class it's in, but, the car is, by no means, slow. Just reading a couple of the comments on here about how APR gives the car "effortless acceleration" makes me chuckle. The car accelerates just fine stock, and you should have ZERO problems merging onto a highway. I understand wanting to make the car more fun by chipping, but, please don't make it out to be a dog in stock config. It's not....


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

AlexSky said:


> Buffym, I'm not working at VW but as soon as someone plays with the ECU, the guaranty is gone. The way I see it, if you are hesitant, don't do it. The refund won't give you your guaranty back.


Thanks, that's what I figured .. sigh why can't I have my cake and eat it too?  Kinda wish I can test drive an APR-tuned Arteon...



M Diddy said:


> Jesus, lol. I'm sorry, but, people are now complaining that 270 HP is slow????
> 
> Listen, I know this car is a bit underpowered for the class it's in, but, the car is, by no means, slow. Just reading a couple of the comments on here about how APR gives the car "effortless acceleration" makes me chuckle. The car accelerates just fine stock, and you should have ZERO problems merging onto a highway. I understand wanting to make the car more fun by chipping, but, please don't make it out to be a dog in stock config. It's not....


No one's saying it's slow; we just want more horsepower and for it to be more fun. There's a difference


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

M Diddy said:


> Jesus, lol. I'm sorry, but, people are now complaining that 270 HP is slow????
> 
> Listen, I know this car is a bit underpowered for the class it's in, but, the car is, by no means, slow. Just reading a couple of the comments on here about how APR gives the car "effortless acceleration" makes me chuckle. The car accelerates just fine stock, and you should have ZERO problems merging onto a highway. I understand wanting to make the car more fun by chipping, but, please don't make it out to be a dog in stock config. It's not....


Haha you are right sir, but we always want more!
I agree that generally speaking, 268 is plenty.
BUT I drive mainly (for work) on a 1 lane highway. I'm do need to overtake slower cars everyday. At highway speed, the 2L 4banger turbo engine lacks in power I think. Going from 170hp (1.8T Passat) to 268, I thought overtaking would be a piece of cake.
It's definitely way better than the passat, but not as fast as I thought it would be.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

AlexSky said:


> Haha you are right sir, but we always want more!
> I agree that generally speaking, 268 is plenty.
> BUT I drive mainly (for work) on a 1 lane highway. I'm do need to overtake slower cars everyday. At highway speed, the 2L 4banger turbo engine lacks in power I think. Going from 170hp (1.8T Passat) to 268, I thought overtaking would be a piece of cake.
> It's definitely way better than the passat, but not as fast as I thought it would be.


I went from 08 jetta 2.5 170 hp to a 2017 honda accord 2.4 186 hp to the arteon 2.0T 268 and I feel the arteon def has enough to take over a lot of cars. I hate to call you out but the passat is just slow at 1.8T. I drove one when I was looking at the GLI when trading my jetta in and it def was slower than that. You also got to remember the Arteon weighs about 3854 lbs


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

AlexSky said:


> Buffym, I'm not working at VW but as soon as someone plays with the ECU, the guaranty is gone. The way I see it, if you are hesitant, don't do it. The refund won't give you your guaranty back.



This is not accurate. Volkswagen can’t void your warranty. They can deny a warranty claim but nobody can just void your warranty in its entirety. For them to deny the claim, they have to provide explanation and proof that the issue/repair necessary was directly caused due to the aftermarket part. In this case software. So as an example; your DCC quits working and you take it in to the dealer. They discover the car is tuned. They still have to fix your car as long as you are under warranty. Now let’s say that you blew your motor... it’s possible that they can deny the claim if they find that the car was tuned as long as they can correlate the two. 

Ways around this;
1. Buy the APR tune with their warranty. Though keep in mind this warranty is not through VW but through a third party provider. 
2. Many Volkswagen dealers offer tunes through their Parts/Service Department. I would speak to them and just flat out ask what their policy is when it comes to warranty issues. Most dealers will stand behind what they sell and I have seen it be a non issue. 
3. Don’t tune your car. 

My .02 cents is that the tune is absolutely worth it. I’ve owned multiple VW turbo cars and every single one has had at the least a Stage 1 tune on it. Enough to make the car a lot more fun to drive, definitely quicker and once you learn to stay out of the throttle it gives you better gas mileage. I never had an issue with warranty repairs. So it’s a no brainer for me. Looking to get mine tuned at the 5k mile service along with springs and rear swaybar.


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

VdubArty said:


> I went from 08 jetta 2.5 170 hp to a 2017 honda accord 2.4 186 hp to the arteon 2.0T 268 and I feel the arteon def has enough to take over a lot of cars. I hate to call you out but the passat is just slow at 1.8T. I drove one when I was looking at the GLI when trading my jetta in and it def was slower than that. You also got to remember the Arteon weighs about 3854 lbs


Oh the passat 1.8t is definitely slow! There's no way I could argue with that. Exactly why I could not drive it for more than 2 years before changing for the Arteon.
Still, the Arteon is definitely not an highway rocket in its stock form. We could argue all day, but that's my opinion. This is the reason why APR Stage 1 is a good option.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> This is not accurate. Volkswagen can’t void your warranty. They can deny a warranty claim but nobody can just void your warranty in its entirety. For them to deny the claim, they have to provide explanation and proof that the issue/repair necessary was directly caused due to the aftermarket part. In this case software. So as an example; your DCC quits working and you take it in to the dealer. They discover the car is tuned. They still have to fix your car as long as you are under warranty. Now let’s say that you blew your motor... it’s possible that they can deny the claim if they find that the car was tuned as long as they can correlate the two.
> 
> Ways around this;
> 1. Buy the APR tune with their warranty. Though keep in mind this warranty is not through VW but through a third party provider.
> ...


Thanks for the insight! It's good to know you've done a Stage 1 on many VW turbo cars and have been fine warranty-wise. I noticed that you're in Charlotte. Is there a Charlotte-area dealer that you have used and would recommend for APR tunes?


----------



## ged22 (May 14, 2011)

buffym said:


> Thanks for the insight! It's good to know you've done a Stage 1 on many VW turbo cars and have been fine warranty-wise. I noticed that you're in Charlotte. Is there a Charlotte-area dealer that you have used and would recommend for APR tunes?


Hendrick VW (where I bought my Arteon) does ARP tunes. That's where I'll take mine (sometime this spring). Keffer VW also does them as well.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

buffym said:


> Thanks for the insight! It's good to know you've done a Stage 1 on many VW turbo cars and have been fine warranty-wise. I noticed that you're in Charlotte. Is there a Charlotte-area dealer that you have used and would recommend for APR tunes?


My experience with Hendrick Volkswagen has been nothing short of a nightmare. I would highly recommend Keffer Volkswagen. Brian, the service manager is great to work with and always does what’s best for the customer. He’s also an enthusiast and has multiple modified Volkswagen’s so he understands that side of the VW world. Chris, the parts manager is also an enthusiast; which makes interactions with them enjoyable. They don’t feed you the typical bs dealers can be known for. I bought my Arteon (and many other VW’s over the years) at Keffer. They will also be the ones installing the springs and APR tune.


----------



## ged22 (May 14, 2011)

bgc996 said:


> My experience with Hendrick Volkswagen has been nothing short of a nightmare. I would highly recommend Keffer Volkswagen. Brian, the service manager is great to work with and always does what’s best for the customer. He’s also an enthusiast and has multiple modified Volkswagen’s so he understands that side of the VW world. Chris, the parts manager is also an enthusiast; which makes interactions with them enjoyable. They don’t feed you the typical bs dealers can be known for. I bought my Arteon (and many other VW’s over the years) at Keffer. They will also be the ones installing the springs and APR tune.


Thanks for the info, I may have to reconsider where I get it done.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> My experience with Hendrick Volkswagen has been nothing short of a nightmare. I would highly recommend Keffer Volkswagen. Brian, the service manager is great to work with and always does what’s best for the customer. He’s also an enthusiast and has multiple modified Volkswagen’s so he understands that side of the VW world. Chris, the parts manager is also an enthusiast; which makes interactions with them enjoyable. They don’t feed you the typical bs dealers can be known for. I bought my Arteon (and many other VW’s over the years) at Keffer. They will also be the ones installing the springs and APR tune.


Thanks! If/when the time comes I will definitely consider Keffer for the APR tune.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

M Diddy said:


> Jesus, lol. I'm sorry, but, people are now complaining that 270 HP is slow????
> 
> Listen, I know this car is a bit underpowered for the class it's in, but, the car is, by no means, slow. Just reading a couple of the comments on here about how APR gives the car "effortless acceleration" makes me chuckle. The car accelerates just fine stock, and you should have ZERO problems merging onto a highway. I understand wanting to make the car more fun by chipping, but, please don't make it out to be a dog in stock config. It's not....


I second that! just done 2500 miles on a long highway trip and passing trucks from 60-90mph is effortless and climbing mountains no problem. Don't be mislead by the sheer smoothness of this car - the speedometer doesn't lie. 

Nothing against wanting to tune it, but keep in mind 270bhp from a 2 litre/4 cylinder is already a lot. I think peak boost is around 30psi - that's a lot too.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> I second that! just done 2500 miles on a long highway trip and passing trucks from 60-90mph is effortless and climbing mountains no problem. Don't be mislead by the sheer smoothness of this car - the speedometer doesn't lie.
> 
> Nothing against wanting to tune it, but keep in mind 270bhp from a 2 litre/4 cylinder is already a lot. I think peak boost is around 30psi - that's a lot too.


Just wondering which driving mode were you using on the highway and when climbing mountains?


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

M Diddy said:


> Jesus, lol. I'm sorry, but, people are now complaining that 270 HP is slow????
> 
> Listen, I know this car is a bit underpowered for the class it's in, but, the car is, by no means, slow. Just reading a couple of the comments on here about how APR gives the car "effortless acceleration" makes me chuckle. The car accelerates just fine stock, and you should have ZERO problems merging onto a highway. I understand wanting to make the car more fun by chipping, but, please don't make it out to be a dog in stock config. It's not....


I'm with you, brother! My Arty hauls plenty of ass plenty fast!


----------



## wiegmanc (Aug 9, 2012)

ice4life said:


> Finally got the aspherical mirror installed. Broke the original glass getting it off but didn't really care. Autodim works too


What exactly are aspherical mirrors and what’s the benefit?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

wiegmanc said:


> What exactly are aspherical mirrors and what’s the benefit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The glass sort of bends behind the flat layer So that you can see better in your blind spot. They're on all euro cars.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

*Fitted Volvo license plate brakcet and aluminium Mirror caps*

Not very exciting but that’s what I did today on my Arteon

The Volvo bracket part number 31420107, if its doesn't come with the acorn screws - part number is 968458.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Adding rear fog light light panel and swapping the all weather light button.











Sent from my car phone


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Adding rear fog light light panel and swapping the all weather light button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

SDArteon said:


> sdvolksGTi said:
> 
> 
> > Adding rear fog light light panel and swapping the all weather light button.
> ...


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I have all the repair guides and wiring diagrams if anyone needs them.


Do you have any guides/diagrams for Dynaudio system/speakers? Think I might have a bad ground somewhere.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

JettaVR6mk said:


> Do you have any guides/diagrams for Dynaudio system/speakers? Think I might have a bad ground somewhere.














Sent from my car phone


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> <wiring digarams>
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Thanks!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Well I helped out another Vdubber. Activated TJA on Kurt's (2019TiguanSELPRLINE) Tiguan. Had little bit of a scare but it's all good now!











Sent from my car phone


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Well I helped out another Vdubber. Activated TJA on Kurt's (2019TiguanSELPRLINE) Tiguan. Had little bit of a scare but it's all good now!


nice picture and kudos Shawn :thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, i had a shopping cart filled with H&R sport springs, wheel spacers, integrated engineering intake as well as the turbo inlet pipe with an OBD11 Pro.

but cancelled that entire order and picked up another VW Corrado G60!!!
its stage III (running 220hp @15psi on the supercharger!) love the car and now buying parts to get this running in peak performance.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Got my warning triangle, and popped my Rosarios back on.










Sent from my car phone


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i had a shopping cart filled with H&R sport springs, wheel spacers, integrated engineering intake as well as the turbo inlet pipe with an OBD11 Pro.
> 
> but cancelled that entire order and picked up another VW Corrado G60!!!
> its stage III (running 220hp @15psi on the supercharger!) love the car and now buying parts to get this running in peak performance.


Yes! That's awesome. Congrats! Corrado's are very special cars, I have always loved them. That one looks to be in really nice shape, plus the Stage III is quite the find. 


@SD Nice addition. I fear that I ordered the wrong one by comparing it to the part number on yours.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Very small, yet quite useful addition to my car. Very happy with it, especially for $13. 





https://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-Black...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Finally got the aspherical mirror installed. Broke the original glass getting it off but didn't really care. Autodim works too


Did the aspherical mirror come with instructions? Also, did you have to do any wiring for autodim?


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i had a shopping cart filled with H&R sport springs, wheel spacers, integrated engineering intake as well as the turbo inlet pipe with an OBD11 Pro.
> 
> but cancelled that entire order and picked up another VW Corrado G60!!!
> its stage III (running 220hp @15psi on the supercharger!) love the car and now buying parts to get this running in peak performance.


The G60 was a super fast car in its day. I almost bought one when I lived in Germany, test drove it, but ended up with a Passat (yawn) . From memory, the EU version had a different grill and headlamps that the US version - still a very nice car... just as rare as an Arteon!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

buffym said:


> Did the aspherical mirror come with instructions? Also, did you have to do any wiring for autodim?


No, but YouTube has some videos on how to remove mqb VW mirrors. You really just need to adjust the mirror all the way in toward the driver, and gently yank it off the circular mount base. Chances are you will crack the original glass doing so (I did), but you're replacing it anyway. 

The wiring is all the same on both. You just unplug the autodim plug and heater plug, and replug them in. One thing I noticed that I wish someone had told me is that the autodim plug is kind of nested in a wire holder and that needs to be removed before unplugging it or it's impossible to get the plug out. Then just renest it in the new holder, plug both in and remount the mirror on the circular mount base. When remounting it, be gentle and even the pressure by not pushing too hard on any one area without balancing it out. It will make quite a click when nested. 

All in all I'd say it's a 5/10 difficulty.


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

ice4life said:


> No, but YouTube has some videos on how to remove mqb VW mirrors. You really just need to adjust the mirror all the way in toward the driver, and gently yank it off the circular mount base. Chances are you will crack the original glass doing so (I did), but you're replacing it anyway.
> 
> The wiring is all the same on both. You just unplug the autodim plug and heater plug, and replug them in. One thing I noticed that I wish someone had told me is that the autodim plug is kind of nested in a wire holder and that needs to be removed before unplugging it or it's impossible to get the plug out. Then just renest it in the new holder, plug both in and remount the mirror on the circular mount base. When remounting it, be gentle and even the pressure by not pushing too hard on any one area without balancing it out. It will make quite a click when nested.
> 
> All in all I'd say it's a 5/10 difficulty.


If the mirrors are anything like most of their earlier offerings, you should be able to squeeze a finger in behind the lens & start releasing the clips holding it to the motors. Once you have a few of them loose, the lens should be easier to 'persuade' off. As mentioned above; even pressure when pressing the new one home. Seen a few customers try to bring back their defective/broken mirrors only to notice two fat fingerprints at opposite ends of the glass. Fail. :thumbdown:


----------



## wiegmanc (Aug 9, 2012)

bgc996 said:


> Very small, yet quite useful addition to my car. Very happy with it, especially for $13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it go in the Arteon armrest?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

wiegmanc said:


> Does it go in the Arteon armrest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The link says it’s made specifically for the arteon 


I just bought one. 4 left


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Wireless CarPlay...










https://carplay2air.com/products/cp...y-android-auto-module-and-mirror-link-feature 


LSIII


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you still control with your buttons on the steering wheel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Everything works as it should!


LSIII


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

LSIII said:


> Wireless CarPlay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice feature. Since it uses wifi and airplay 2, the audio quality will be better that bluetooth. Not sure what what the VW head-unit accepts sample rate wise Via the USB/lightning wired connector, but I doubt its better than 16bit/48KHz, so no loss of audio quality I would think.

what about phone battery power consumption on wifi? Sometimes wifi can be a power hog?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> Wireless CarPlay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SDArteon said:


> Nice feature. Since it uses wifi and airplay 2, the audio quality will be better that bluetooth. Not sure what what the VW head-unit accepts sample rate wise Via the USB/lightning wired connector, but I doubt its better than 16bit/48KHz, so no loss of audio quality I would think.
> 
> what about phone battery power consumption on wifi? Sometimes wifi can be a power hog?


Yeah a lot of people are using this adapter now but they say without wireless charging it eats battery like crazy.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Yeah a lot of people are using this adapter now but they say without wireless charging it eats battery like crazy.


One of the reason I added wireless charging, although I haven't noticed a drastic change in battery life with the wireless CarPlay.


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

Which battery are you talking about, does the carplay adapter use battery? 
What is your experience with it, does it hold wifi? Does it connect every time? Any issues?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Going to swap out the driver side window switches 











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Going to swap out the driver side window switches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I’m surprised those aren’t standard for the Arteon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice! I’m surprised those aren’t standard for the Arteon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The graphic is different but that shouldn’t matter


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, but the new piece has the nice chrome touch at the top also. I would have thought this would be standard for the Arteon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, but the new piece has the nice chrome touch at the top also. I would have thought this would be standard for the Arteon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you would think that. I don't think the Euro version has it either


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So odd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

That’s what irks me about the Arteon. It SHOULD have these little detail pieces as standard.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Got it back today after getting some goodies installed:

APR Stage I 
APR TIP 
APR Subframe Mount
APR Rear Sway Bar
Eibach Sport Springs
OEM 21x9 Wheels
Enhanced Rearview Mirror
Muddy Buddy Liners

Very happy with the outcome both aesthetically and performance gains.


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

bgc996 said:


> Got it back today after getting some goodies installed:
> 
> APR Stage I
> APR TIP
> ...


Love those wheels!! Wow! Which VW are they from?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m guessing Atlas since the Sazukas go up to 20” max on the Tiguan. Now pop on some dynamic center caps. Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bgc996 said:


> Got it back today after getting some goodies installed:


When you say "got it back"....who did the work???


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m guessing Atlas since the Sazukas go up to 20” max on the Tiguan. Now pop on some dynamic center caps. Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! And you are correct, they are an optional wheel for the Atlas. 



snobrdrdan said:


> When you say "got it back"....who did the work???


I had it done at Keffer Volkswagen. A very mod friendly dealership I’ve been going to for many years.


----------



## wiegmanc (Aug 9, 2012)

bgc996 said:


> Got it back today after getting some goodies installed:
> 
> APR Stage I
> APR TIP
> ...


Looks great! Three questions, how does the rear sway feel, what’s the APR Tip and what’s an enhanced mirror? The VW Homelink mirror supposedly eliminates the auto dim that comes with the existing mirror due to lack of proper contacts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> Got it back today after getting some goodies installed:
> 
> APR Stage I
> APR TIP
> ...


Looks great with those rims!

But I'm surprised you went with the homelink mirror because it cancels out the auto dim driver exterior mirror since VW never got the pins correct with the accessory. A few people learned that the hard way already.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

wiegmanc said:


> Looks great! Three questions, how does the rear sway feel, what’s the APR Tip and what’s an enhanced mirror? The VW Homelink mirror supposedly eliminates the auto dim that comes with the existing mirror due to lack of proper contacts.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Rear sway bar is a must. I install one in every car I buy. Rides no different than stock but corners much flatter. Virtually no body roll. For the price, it’s one of my favorite mods The TIP, or Turbo Inlet Pipe is a bit bigger than the stock one. Impressive gains for a small $150 piece. I’ve seen some gains of up to 10hp on some builds. Since I did it at the same time as the tune was can’t say whether or not I feel it but more air into the turbo is not a bad thing. And lastly, the enhanced mirror as you pointed out is the homelink mirror. I had no idea that it didn’t work right. Definitely have to check into that as I don’t want to lose that feature. 



ice4life said:


> Looks great with those rims!
> 
> But I'm surprised you went with the homelink mirror because it cancels out the auto dim driver exterior mirror since VW never got the pins correct with the accessory. A few people learned that the hard way already.


I had no idea that was the case! Guess it will be coming right off the car. I love the auto dimming exterior mirror. I never understood why they only do that for the drivers side. Both my Audi and Acura have auto dimming exterior mirrors on both sides.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Finally got the aspherical mirror installed. Broke the original glass getting it off but didn't really care. Autodim works too





bgc996 said:


> I had no idea that was the case! Guess it will be coming right off the car. I love the auto dimming exterior mirror. I never understood why they only do that for the drivers side. Both my Audi and Acura have auto dimming exterior mirrors on both sides.


Yeah I went a step further and installed the euro aspherical mirror and aluminum mirror covers which they should've just included here from the get go! But agree they should've included auto dim passenger. The only VWs I can remember with both dimming mirrors were the first gen Touareg and Phaeton. Even my second gen Touareg only had the driver's side.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Yeah I went a step further and installed the euro aspherical mirror and aluminum mirror covers which they should've just included here from the get go! But agree they should've included auto dim passenger. The only VWs I can remember with both dimming mirrors were the first gen Touareg and Phaeton. Even my second gen Touareg only had the driver's side.


oooohhh I want! Love the aspherical mirror! Going to return the homelink mirror and use the money for an aspherical instead. The aluminum covers are a very nice touch too. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, but the new piece has the nice chrome touch at the top also. I would have thought this would be standard for the Arteon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done,
Part # 5G0959857CWZU











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Done,
> Part # 5G0959857CWZU
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

bgc996 said:


> Got it back today after getting some goodies installed:
> 
> APR Stage I
> APR TIP
> ...


those are sick wheels :heart::heart::thumbup:


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Wheels looks phenomenal. 



bgc996 said:


> Got it back today after getting some goodies installed:
> 
> APR Stage I
> APR TIP
> ...


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> Got it back today after getting some goodies installed:
> 
> APR Stage I
> APR TIP
> ...


very nice looking Arteon! Did you have to recalibrate anything? The speedometer, TPMS or the DCC ?


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

Got Opti-Coat Pro+ on the car and wheel faces coated over the weekend. Detailer did an excellent job and was a super nice guy. Showed me how he cleans cars with the coat. We'll see how it holds up but so far I'm pretty damn happy. First pic is of the spot to the left of the rear badge.

Also since it is the wife's car, I held off driving it until the 1k miles mark and the first time was last night other than the test drive. I have to say, it is a pretty damn fun car to push. I'm used to my R and it's crazy how it doesn't feel like a larger car to me. Was very nice to have all the nice luxuries of a newer car. Also the Arteon hatch is way nicer for hockey gear :thumbup:


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments!

The car had to be aligned after the spring installation. They also had to re adapt the ACC and Lane Assist. That’s the only thing that had to be done. Speedometer has no issues because overall rolling diameter was within 3% of stock. As for the TPMS, the sensors were swapped from the Rosario’s to the new wheels. Which by the way... 

anyone interested in Mint Rosario’s? 2k miles, no issues, scrapes etc. As good as they come brand new from the factory.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bgc996 said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> The car had to be aligned after the spring installation. They also had to re adapt the ACC and Lane Assist. That’s the only thing that had to be done. Speedometer has no issues because overall rolling diameter was within 3% of stock. As for the TPMS, the sensors were swapped from the Rosario’s to the new wheels. Which by the way...
> 
> anyone interested in Mint Rosario’s? 2k miles, no issues, scrapes etc. As good as they come brand new from the factory.


How much?


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> Thanks! Rear sway bar is a must. I install one in every car I buy. Rides no different than stock but corners much flatter. Virtually no body roll. For the price, it’s one of my favorite mods The TIP, or Turbo Inlet Pipe is a bit bigger than the stock one. Impressive gains for a small $150 piece. I’ve seen some gains of up to 10hp on some builds. Since I did it at the same time as the tune was can’t say whether or not I feel it but more air into the turbo is not a bad thing. And lastly, the enhanced mirror as you pointed out is the homelink mirror. I had no idea that it didn’t work right. Definitely have to check into that as I don’t want to lose that feature.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea that was the case! Guess it will be coming right off the car. I love the auto dimming exterior mirror. I never understood why they only do that for the drivers side. Both my Audi and Acura have auto dimming exterior mirrors on both sides.


Question:
Turbo Inlet Pipe - Are you experiencing different sounds? Louder turbo noise etc?
I'd like to give my Arteon a little more grunt and there's really not much (or not at all) options for our car yet (exhaust).

Rear Sway Bar: Any photos? I'd like to see how it looks once installed.

Very nice job btw, you really make me want to follow your steps... THANK YOU lol


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

sdvolksGTi said:


> How much?


I haven't looked to see if any other sets have sold so not sure what the demand/going rate is for these. Shoot me a PM with an offer and we can work from there if you'd like. I could use DLA, TJA and some dynamic signals :laugh:



AlexSky said:


> Question:
> Turbo Inlet Pipe - Are you experiencing different sounds? Louder turbo noise etc?
> I'd like to give my Arteon a little more grunt and there's really not much (or not at all) options for our car yet (exhaust).
> 
> ...


Thanks man! No increased sound with the TIP. Once I install an intake that will be all the 'woosh' I need and crave. As for other parts to add some grunt... the best bang for the buck is the tune and it makes a HUGE difference. You will have people tell you about all the negatives that may come with a tune but there is also a lot of upside. I won't get into the whole warranty thing again but my .$02 cents is that its well worth the price for what you get and I feel confident enough with my dealership, who has done all the work on the car, will take care of me should my car suffer catastrophic failure. Tune aside, most intakes for the MKVII Golf R will work on the Arteon, albeit some may require a little trimming here or there. I personally am waiting for the Integrated Engineering Intake to be available again. 

I am in Central FL for the next few weeks and the Arteon is in the garage at home. I will definitely get you some pictures of the RSB when I get back home.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Yeah I went a step further and installed the euro aspherical mirror and aluminum mirror covers which they should've just included here from the get go! But agree they should've included auto dim passenger. The only VWs I can remember with both dimming mirrors were the first gen Touareg and Phaeton. Even my second gen Touareg only had the driver's side.


Random thought here but wanted your take on it real quick.....

As I was driving to FL today in my Acura, enjoying the usefulness of dual dimming outside mirrors and thinking about how I would like that in the Arteon... a thought occurred to me. If we were to source a dimming outside mirror from the UK let's say, the driver mirror would be the right side. I can't imagine that the feature wouldn't be available there right? In order for the mirror to work, do you think it would just be a matter of wiring it up, or do you think there would have to be some coding involved for it to work? Perhaps some of both? Maybe there's a way to make it happen.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> Random thought here but wanted your take on it real quick.....
> 
> As I was driving to FL today in my Acura, enjoying the usefulness of dual dimming outside mirrors and thinking about how I would like that in the Arteon... a thought occurred to me. If we were to source a dimming outside mirror from the UK let's say, the driver mirror would be the right side. I can't imagine that the feature wouldn't be available there right? In order for the mirror to work, do you think it would just be a matter of wiring it up, or do you think there would have to be some coding involved for it to work? Perhaps some of both? Maybe there's a way to make it happen.


A few issues I think you'd run into are that in the coding there is nothing for the passenger side (we looked back when we couldn't figure out why the SE was wired for it and had the glass yet it didn't dim like SEL), and that the rearview mirror most likely doesn't have the pins to send the signal to the passenger side (similar to the homelink debacle).


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> The car had to be aligned after the spring installation. They also had to re adapt the ACC and Lane Assist. That’s the only thing that had to be done.


Do you (or anyone) happen to know if the ACC and other sensors need to be recalibrated after an alignment? (no change of wheels or springs etc, just alignment alone)

There's a thread on Reddit where the poster said they were quoted an alignment cost of almost $350 (for a 2017 Passat) due to the presence of those sensors. Is that typical?


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> I haven't looked to see if any other sets have sold so not sure what the demand/going rate is for these. Shoot me a PM with an offer and we can work from there if you'd like. I could use DLA, TJA and some dynamic signals :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the info!
I'm not typically the type of person that likes to get insurance unless it's required. 
As of now, I'm more toward the APR Stage 1 without the plus. BUT, I still didn't make my mind.

I'm interested in the RSB because I'm not a huge top speed guy but I do like to push my cars to the absolute limit in curves. (Usually more the limit of the tires... but you see my point)
No body roll is super interesting! I've never put RSB in my cars. Relatively cheap upgrade, so why not!? I'll wait for your pictures! Thanks again.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Bought a Covercraft Custom Canine Rear Seat protector last week. Very nice fit and high quality


https://www.covercraft.com/us/en/product/canine-covers-custom-rear-seat-protector.DCCP


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

buffym said:


> Do you (or anyone) happen to know if the ACC and other sensors need to be recalibrated after an alignment? (no change of wheels or springs etc, just alignment alone)
> 
> There's a thread on Reddit where the poster said they were quoted an alignment cost of almost $350 (for a 2017 Passat) due to the presence of those sensors. Is that typical?


Yes, the ACC and the Lane assist need to be recalibrated when an alignment is done. My dealer charges $230 for the alignment, which included the recalibration and adaptation of those systems.



AlexSky said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info!
> I'm not typically the type of person that likes to get insurance unless it's required.
> As of now, I'm more toward the APR Stage 1 without the plus. BUT, I still didn't make my mind.
> 
> ...


For the sake of clarity, let me rephrase my statement. I was referring to the VW warranty. I did not purchase the APR Plus warranty. I strictly meant that the price of the tune is well worth it in my opinion and have no doubt that if the car presents itself with catastrophic damage, my dealer will honor the VW warranty as they should when there is no sign of abuse. 

I’m not about the top speed thing either and would much rather have a slower car with superior handling. Based on what you said, I promise you this; when you first drive it and see how big of a difference it makes; you will forever be hooked on that simple, effective and cost friendly mod. You’ll absolutely love it. I guarantee it. So confident in fact that if you for whatever reason don’t think it’s as awesome as I do; I’ll be happy to treat you to your favorite :beer:


----------



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

Went in service to have them look at the buzz noise from passenger side









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> Yes, the ACC and the Lane assist need to be recalibrated when an alignment is done. My dealer charges $230 for the alignment, which included the recalibration and adaptation of those systems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha I like your confidence. 
Generally speaking, people who got the tune are saying it's the best thing ever. Of course, they paid a good amount for it. 
Like people with Teslas. Ok, yes, there's a lot of advantages but also downsides. People never talk about the downsides. Like they try to convince themselves they've made the best move in the entire world.
Same thing goes with stock market, when it on the upside, people brag, when it goes down the drain (like now lol) people don't say ****... I'm not pointing at anybody on this forum btw, just my way to see things.

There's a few owners here selling the merits of APR Stage 1, which is by far the most solid reference in my mind. I'm starting to think there's really no downside other than "the risk" you're taking. Thanks to you guys!
My mind is pretty much made up, I want MO POWA BABY


----------



## Hellgate (Dec 29, 2016)

What do you mean people don't talk about the stock market in periods like this? The market is having a sale. Hard to say no to 25% off. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Hellgate said:


> What do you mean people don't talk about the stock market in periods like this? The market is having a sale. Hard to say no to 25% off.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


 Unless it goes deeper. I'm sticking it out for the recovery opcorn:


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

PZ said:


> Unless it goes deeper. I'm sticking it out for the recovery opcorn:


We are all doing the same.
Unless you day trade. I don't have time to do so.
Lets get back to our Arteons!


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

tipjvana said:


> Went in service to have them look at the buzz noise from passenger side
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I cant read that lol but what buzz noise did you have in passenger side, I have noticed a buzz noise recently when I downshift going down a hill but if I gas it, it goes away is that what yours was doing??


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a metallic rattle/buzz/hum when I'm in sport mode and accelerating into 37-42 mph only coming from the passenger side (it is very oddly specific to all those conditions written)

May have something to with the soundaktor... waiting until break in is done to bring it in


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

drod2045 said:


> I have a metallic rattle/buzz/hum when I'm in sport mode and accelerating into 37-42 mph only coming from the passenger side (it is very oddly specific to all those conditions written)
> 
> May have something to with the soundaktor... waiting until break in is done to bring it in


sdvolksGTi pointed out in a different thread that there is no Soundaktor in the Arteon:



sdvolksGTi said:


> We do not have a soundakotor in the Arteon


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> Yes, the ACC and the Lane assist need to be recalibrated when an alignment is done. My dealer charges $230 for the alignment, which included the recalibration and adaptation of those systems.


Thanks! Darn that's more expensive than I'm used to, but then again my previous/other car (an Accord) does not have those features.  I might go to Keffer myself. Do you have a certain technician that you work with? Also according to https://www.keffervw.com/four-wheel-alignment-service.html they will check the alignment for free. In your experience do they actually check it for free?


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

*Front spoiler add*

I just added this front lower spoiler to my SEL-P to compensate for my R-line envy. Was cheap and easy....verdict is out on whether it adds or subtracts from the look....

https://imgur.com/a/5GACgPU


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

eteather said:


> I just added this front lower spoiler to my SEL-P to compensate for my R-line envy. Was cheap and easy....verdict is out on whether it adds or subtracts from the look....
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/5GACgPU


It's not terrible but I don't love it. And I scrape my front coming out of parking lots now, I can't imagine how bad it'd be with that on. Make sure to go slowly when pulling out of lots.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

buffym said:


> Thanks! Darn that's more expensive than I'm used to, but then again my previous/other car (an Accord) does not have those features.  I might go to Keffer myself. Do you have a certain technician that you work with? Also according to https://www.keffervw.com/four-wheel-alignment-service.html they will check the alignment for free. In your experience do they actually check it for free?


If you are relatively local I highly recommend them. As for a specific technician, ask for Henry or John. They are senior techs and have the process down. And yes, they will check the alignment for you right in the service drive, and yes its free. The $230 price tag is definitely more than a standard alignment, but still far less than other dealers in the area.


----------



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

"15214 Verify noise present. Seems to be under passengers seat. Inspect on the lift and found buss noise present from the fuel rail. Insulate fuel lines and bracket on the vehicle."


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> A few issues I think you'd run into are that in the coding there is nothing for the passenger side (we looked back when we couldn't figure out why the SE was wired for it and had the glass yet it didn't dim like SEL), and that the rearview mirror most likely doesn't have the pins to send the signal to the passenger side (similar to the homelink debacle).


BTW, i recently saw a wiring harness addition for the dimming mirror on the Kufatec site, so I requested more information, but haven't heard back yet.

I figure if its a simple wiring addition in the door - no big deal. The covers are getting removed soon, to fix that annoying rattle and buzz.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Going to try and get this to work









Parts:

Main Unit: MIB2 - 5NA 035 026_$1869.42_ECS Tuning
Control Panel - 5G6 919 606 B_$696.96_VW Dealer
Trim - 3GD 858 069_$59.29_AliExpress
Navigation Memory Card-510-919-866-BE_$126.50_Dealership

Labor:

Dealer to remove Component Protection and program to car. $140
Program all Menu function in 5F Module_an hour or 2_ Free if you already have VCDS


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Going to try and get this to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Looking forward to this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

SDArteon said:


> BTW, i recently saw a wiring harness addition for the dimming mirror on the Kufatec site, so I requested more information, but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> I figure if its a simple wiring addition in the door - no big deal. The covers are getting removed soon, to fix that annoying rattle and buzz.


Not sure what kind of buzz noise you have. Mine came on at certain rpm. If so, you might want to check fuel rail and insulate the fuel lines.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

tipjvana said:


> Not sure what kind of buzz noise you have. Mine came on at certain rpm. If so, you might want to check fuel rail and insulate the fuel lines.


its a rattle/buzz coming from the driver door interior panel - the trim... when I press on it it goes away. I am going to lubricate the parts with a special plastic NVH lubricant and see if it works.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wow! Looking forward to this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have picture, now to figure out Component Protection 


















Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

How’s the fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> How’s the fit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fits like a glove











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Now I want to get one, I was considering it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Short Video of Gesture Control*


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

Bought a pair of these paddle shifters assuming they would fit.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TQ598X9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Tried following Humble Mechanic's instructions here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJqjwyb8kbk

But the pin is not accessible on our steering wheel. Anyone replaced their paddles yet? How did you get the OEM off?


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

Installed a drop-in K&N filter. I can definitely feel the difference in throttle response. It's not dramatic, but it's there. Overall, it's more enjoyable to drive, even though there isn't any more power.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Ordered the color coded striped wire for the rear fog light and dynamic rear turn signals. 











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Ordered the color coded striped wire for the rear fog light and dynamic rear turn signals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

*Spacers on Rosario*

Yesterday I did me first oil change and decided to switch for my summer wheels while the car was on the lift.
I bought 10mm (front) & 17.5mm (back) as some of you recommended.
Because of a bolt situation (did not order the right ones) I couldn't install all 4 spacers. While playing with the car, I realised that I could try my winter wheels spacers until I receive the new bolts.

SO, what I ended up with is way thicker than what most of you seem to use: 17.5mm (front) & 25mm (back)
The result is nice though. To the point I'm asking myself if I should run it that way. I can't make up my mind... The front looks awesome, but I think the rear is a little too intense, maybe not lol.
BTW, I have 0 intention to drop the car, the roads are way too trashy in my area. So no worries about possible poking. 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

Whoa....looks like a different car


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

AlexSky said:


> Let me know what you think.


I love it. I think I need to get spacers now


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

AlexSky said:


> Yesterday I did me first oil change and decided to switch for my summer wheels while the car was on the lift.
> I bought 10mm (front) & 17.5mm (back) as some of you recommended.
> Because of a bolt situation (did not order the right ones) I couldn't install all 4 spacers. While playing with the car, I realised that I could try my winter wheels spacers until I receive the new bolts.
> 
> ...




It kind of looks staggered from the picture!


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I like it, Its aggressive!


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

Put a $50 Ebay spoiler on the back of my SEL-P. I like it. the black matches enough...looks integrated....


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

eteather said:


> Put a $50 Ebay spoiler on the back of my SEL-P. I like it. the black matches enough...looks integrated....


That looks pretty good!


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

bradst3r said:


> It kind of looks staggered from the picture!


Pardon my french, but what do you mean by staggered?
If it means that it pokes out, yes it does, lightly. I'm ok with it, I'll run it that way for now. Gives it a meaner look some might not like, but I kinda do. 

Eth, the spoiler looks integrated to me. Most people wouldn't notice.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

eteather said:


> Put a $50 Ebay spoiler on the back of my SEL-P. I like it. the black matches enough...looks integrated....


I saw the photos first before I read your message. I thought it was an official VW spoiler


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

bought an OBD11 Pro!
and completely lost on it! hahaha

i have no clue what im doing (granted, i havent messed with it much) but i thought it was a 'plug and play, change some settings and make things cool' "mod"


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

drod2045 said:


> I love it. I think I need to get spacers now


Thanks man! BTW. I listened to your music. Pretty good man!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looking forward to this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Got em


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Got em
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Nice! You go big time and I ordered Badgeskins for the R on the grill, steering wheel and hoping they can do them in Habanero Orange. Plus an overlay to blackout the power icon on the MIB dial to have a nice balanced look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice! You go big time and I ordered Badgeskins for the R on the grill, steering wheel and hoping they can do them in Habanero Orange. Plus an overlay to blackout the power icon on the MIB dial to have a nice balanced look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the blackout on the power dial before I switched over to the no dials. I’m slowly taking my lower dash apart to get to the J519 module. 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Why is something wrong with the module?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Why is something wrong with the module?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, that’s where these wires run to for the taillights and rear fog light


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice! You go big time and I ordered Badgeskins for the R on the grill, steering wheel and hoping they can do them in Habanero Orange. Plus an overlay to blackout the power icon on the MIB dial to have a nice balanced look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Man, what size did you order for the MIB knobs?


LSIII


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LSIII said:


> Hey Man, what size did you order for the MIB knobs?
> 
> 
> LSIII


Order the 11mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Order the 11mm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


LSIII


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

bgc996 said:


> Got it back today after getting some goodies installed:
> 
> Eibach Sport Springs


Did you keep the OEM shocks/struts? I am going to do the Eibach springs and plan on using the factory shocks but wanted to verify it would be ok to do so.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

okie-S281 said:


> Did you keep the OEM shocks/struts? I am going to do the Eibach springs and plan on using the factory shocks but wanted to verify it would be ok to do so.


I had Eibach springs installed and I kept the stock shocks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2020)

I simply washed mine today, nothing else needed as it's perfect


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

New wheels and tires - lowering springs coming soon...


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

*Keeping Busy during Quarantine*

Staying at home has had me out with the car. Lots of good stuff from this thread. 

Added Car QI Wireless Charger after seeing LSIII put his together. Big Shout Out! Thank you!
LSIII's Original Post

He's right, getting the panel off was a PITA. While I had it off, I ran a power lead from the CarQI harness up to the steering wheel and mounted the Amazon Echo Auto. Now I can tell Alexa to unlock the door on the way home. 









Next, added a front license plate. This one took me a bit as I did not want to drill holes in the front at all. I found this post Magetic License Plate for Audi, and that gave me an idea on putting it together. Thank you ArfNBarf!

I think it looks decent. The magnets are super strong, and no holes!!









Picked up OBDEleven and added:
-30 Colors for Ambient Lighting
-Changed ACC distance Settings 
-Driving School Mode
-Traffic Sign Recognition
-Fan Level Display when on Auto
-Guage Test - Needle Sweep (this one is cool)
-Door Lock from Automatic Trunk Lock
-Dots on the Virtual Cockpit Theme

Since I'm bored in the house and BORED. I started diving into the Discover Gen2GP. Loaded up an SD card with FLAC audio. Found out that it can play audio from m2v files in they are encoded in AAC. That led me down a rabbit hole of seeing if I could get this version to render video at all, but it looks like a no go.

Still working on getting ID3 tags so that artist art comes up in the main display instead of a single music note. Good thing I have plenty of time to figure it out right now.

I finished off by adding the coat hanger accessory for the seat headrest. What I didn't' know is that it requires the adapter that only ships with the tablet mount. That was ridiculous, but I was already in deep so I finished it out.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Willh20 said:


> Staying at home has had me out with the car. Lots of good stuff from this thread.
> 
> Added Car QI Wireless Charger after seeing LSIII put his together. Big Shout Out! Thank you!
> LSIII's Original Post
> ...


Wait you are in SATX too??? I have friend down the road with a white Arteon too, but it's non-premium SEL R-Line.


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

LSIII said:


> Wait you are in SATX too??? I have friend down the road with a white Arteon too, but it's non-premium SEL R-Line.


I sure am. 

Did your friend buy from North Park? I met someone with a white Arteon SEL R-Line while at the Wash Tub on De Zavala. 
He bought his 3 days before me, so I had to wait for dealer trades from Austin. 

I saw a grey one once getting on I-10, but those are the only sightings in the wild so far.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Willh20 said:


> I sure am.
> 
> Did your friend buy from North Park? I met someone with a white Arteon SEL R-Line while at the Wash Tub on De Zavala.
> He bought his 3 days before me, so I had to wait for dealer trades from Austin.
> ...


No, he got his from Alamo Heights. Mine is Urano Grey, so that was me you probably saw. North Park traded with a dealer in Conroe. Bought my Touareg from them as well.


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

LSIII said:


> No, he got his from Alamo Heights. The grey one was probably me. I have a SEL-P R-Line in Urano Grey, that North Park traded with from a dealer in Conroe.


That's amazing! I didn't make the connection until tonight about how much you've dove into the VCDS mods. Impressive.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah I have had a 2015 Jetta Sport, 2017 Touareg Wolfsburg and now the Arteon, so I have a few years under belt of tinkering with coding. 

Now that I think of it, I did see a white Arteon two different times when I still had the Touareg. I assumed it was the same one, but now that I know there are two others besides my friend's, who got his because he liked mine, might have not been the same one. First time was parked in Huebner Oaks Shopping center, second was driving down the road near NW Military and Huebner. 

The first Arteon I saw in the wild was a black one at a stop light at night downtown. I was taking back by how good it looked with the exterior headlights and all lit up. 

Haven't seen any in the wild since, other than my friend's.


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

LSIII said:


> Yeah I have had a 2015 Jetta Sport, 2017 Touareg Wolfsburg and now the Arteon, so I have been doing coding for a few years.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I did see a white Arteon two different times when I still had the Touareg. I assumed it was the same one, but now that I know there are two others besides my friend's, who got his because he liked mine, might have not been the same one. First time was parked in Huebner Oaks Shopping center, second was driving down the road near NW Military and Huebner.
> 
> ...


Both of those sightings could be me. 
I stop by Huebner Oaks on regular occasion and my addiction to Local Coffee has me on NW Military daily when not on lockdown. 
I recently changed to a vanity plate that matches my handle here. Now you will know for sure it’s me. 🙂


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

Willh20 said:


> Staying at home has had me out with the car. Lots of good stuff from this thread.
> 
> Added Car QI Wireless Charger after seeing LSIII put his together. Big Shout Out! Thank you!
> LSIII's Original Post
> ...


Amazing update!

Question: Is there a way to hookup the wireless charger to feed the input for the USB up front? Meaning - when a phone is connected on the Qi, the system will think it is connected via USB and become the Car-Play source?


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

drod2045 said:


> Amazing update!
> 
> Question: Is there a way to hookup the wireless charger to feed the input for the USB up front? Meaning - when a phone is connected on the Qi, the system will think it is connected via USB and become the Car-Play source?


Yes! This is another tip I borrowed from LSIII. He's becoming my Arteon hero.   He posted this adapter earlier in the thread. 

https://carplay2air.com/products/cpl...r-link-feature

I plugged mine into the USB plug in the compartment under the armrest. You will need to update the firmware one the first use otherwise it struggles to connect. Every once in awhile I need to repair the Bluetooth link with the phone. That is not that uncommon from other wireless Carplay systems I've dealt with though. 

I'm not a fan of the front USB port. I agree with ice4life that it is sloppy. So I took his advice and sourced a USB dust cover.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

did the badgeskins for the front emblem, 

blacked out the side markers using plasti-dip, 

did the rear emblem with badgeskins, 

added a chrome bumperdillo...made it matte black with plasti-dip...already dirty....


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks good! I looked on Badgeskins site but I didn’t see the one for the front emblem? Which one is that one for?


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

this is what I ordered:


VW - MK7.5 Golfs smooth VW emblem badgeskin set

VW silhouette colour: matte black

Emblem: Set - front & back

Stayflat Shipping: Canada/USA

Rear kit colour: matte black


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

eteather said:


> did the badgeskins for the front emblem,


Front spoiler looks good. Is that the one from EBay?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Willh20 said:


> I finished off by adding the coat hanger accessory for the seat headrest. What I didn't' know is that it requires the adapter that only ships with the tablet mount. That was ridiculous, but I was already in deep so I finished it out.


That's what I thought too, but they just released this part to go with the hangar for that exact reason:

Dock & Hook Combination Base
Part Number: 000061122C 
https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Cross-Sport/Dock--Hook-Combination-Base/94213158/000061122C.html


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That’s how I use mine on trips or picking up dry cleaning. Built in hooks and on both sides thanks to kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

okie-S281 said:


> Front spoiler looks good. Is that the one from EBay?


yes....its now selling for $43. I bought it on a whim because I had R-line envy right when I bought the SEL-P. (over that now)..I think it looks pretty good...matches my black well....was a little of a bitch to install without a lift...

https://www.ebay.com/p/8034036751?i...BwMDtct3eSY_7ef9uRalBJTlFKBMcqKcaAoIPEALw_wcB


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Added cross bars. What a pita to install, but they're very high quality. Nice box too and the sunroof works with them on (unlike my Jetta)


ice4life, it's been a bit. Do you still have these on your Arteon? Thinking about adding them for a bike carrier, but I don't think I will want to have them permanent. How bad is it to install/remove on the fly?


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

ice4life said:


> That's what I thought too, but they just released this part to go with the hangar for that exact reason:
> 
> Dock & Hook Combination Base
> Part Number: 000061122C
> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Cross-Sport/Dock--Hook-Combination-Base/94213158/000061122C.html


Good to know. I'm gonna pick this up for the other side.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Willh20 said:


> ice4life, it's been a bit. Do you still have these on your Arteon? Thinking about adding them for a bike carrier, but I don't think I will want to have them permanent. How bad is it to install/remove on the fly?


They do not go on/off easy. Took me over an hour to install because they mount under the rubber weather channels, and require a special flat tool which is a royal pita to use. As I was mounting them, the tool kept sliding out just as I would get the bar under the strip. Not to mention you can't see the mount points while mounting which was very inconvenient. Nothing like other bars I've had on framed window cars.


----------



## scknight (Sep 9, 2005)

ice4life said:


> They do not go on/off easy. Took me over an hour to install because they mount under the rubber weather channels, and require a special flat tool which is a royal pita to use. As I was mounting them, the tool kept sliding out just as I would get the bar under the strip. Not to mention you can't see the mount points while mounting which was very inconvenient. Nothing like other bars I've had on framed window cars.


x2 agree
similar 1st time install time. shorter the next time though. 
it looks good and is sturdy for certain. more of a long haul option where the install time is worth it.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Put the R steering wheel back on for summer 










Sent from my car phone


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

Did you go back to the original infotainment screen too?


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

ice4life said:


> They do not go on/off easy. Took me over an hour to install because they mount under the rubber weather channels, and require a special flat tool which is a royal pita to use. As I was mounting them, the tool kept sliding out just as I would get the bar under the strip. Not to mention you can't see the mount points while mounting which was very inconvenient. Nothing like other bars I've had on framed window cars.


That's disappointing. So far in my research, I haven't really found glowing reviews on aftermarket options either. I want to have the option to carry two bikes so I'm going to need to go this route. I ordered them yesterday so I guess we will see how it goes. I like that the sunroof can still clear the bars. 

@scknight, thanks for the weigh-in as well.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

drod2045 said:


> Did you go back to the original infotainment screen too?


I had to order a newer version of the control box for it, so temporarily back to original 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Added APR 15mm spacers to the rear wheels and APR 10mm spacers to the front wheels. Great fit and no vibrations at any speed. 

Also upgraded the front led foot wells to color changing led to match the led light bars and added rear color changing foot well leds










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

Cjwill said:


> Added APR 15mm spacers to the rear wheels and APR 10mm spacers to the front wheels. Great fit and no vibrations at any speed.
> 
> Also upgraded the front led foot wells to color changing led to match the led light bars and added rear color changing foot well leds
> 
> ...


Hey man, would you mind giving a little more info on the led strips for the rear?
I guess you had to play with VCDS to do so? (Green color as well)

BTW you've got the best color


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

The led kit can be purchased here https://deautokey.com/product/front...olkswagen-audi-with-pin-style-footwell-boards

Easy install. I ran the wires to the rear under the trim and attached the rear leds to the underside of he front seats kit comes with a remote to change colors for the footwell leds. 

I added the multiple color options with odbeleven app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

Cjwill said:


> The led kit can be purchased here https://deautokey.com/product/front...olkswagen-audi-with-pin-style-footwell-boards
> 
> Easy install. I ran the wires to the rear under the trim and attached the rear leds to the underside of he front seats kit comes with a remote to change colors for the footwell leds.


Are these LEDs dimmable? I see the selling feature is bright, but I what control do you get besides color choice?


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Yes. Leds are can be dimmed with the remote to your preferred brightness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

Cjwill said:


> Yes. Leds are can be dimmed with the remote to your preferred brightness
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks for the tip. Ordered.


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)

H&R springs and spacers :heart:


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks Great! Have you noticed any ride quality differences with the new springs?


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks awesome! Links to parts?


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)

Cjwill said:


> Looks Great! Have you noticed any ride quality differences with the new springs?


A little bit harder, i think its perfect now..:thumbup:


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)

drod2045 said:


> Looks awesome! Links to parts?


Its from a swedish site..


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Cjwill said:


> Added APR 15mm spacers to the rear wheels and APR 10mm spacers to the front wheels. Great fit and no vibrations at any speed.
> 
> Also upgraded the front led foot wells to color changing led to match the led light bars and added rear color changing foot well leds
> 
> ...


I couldn’t resist 










Sent from my car phone


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

Walkmann said:


> H&R springs and spacers :heart:


What are the sizes of the spacers? Car looks great!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Waiting for some OEM color coded wire then I’ll be ready to pop this in.











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)

okie-S281 said:


> What are the sizes of the spacers? Car looks great!


18mm in the back and 12mm in front:laugh:


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

Walkmann said:


> Its from a swedish site..


I'm not seeing it. Is this dark web stuff or are you able to find it again by any chance?  :beer:


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Waiting for some OEM color coded wire then I’ll be ready to pop this in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


sdvolksGTI, Are you needing this for a boosted cellular signal, or is this for changing out the MIB? I tried to read back in the thread, but it's getting a little long and I seem to be a bit dense. 

Either way, I have to give it to you for going through the switch. That doesn't seem pleasant.


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

ice4life said:


> They do not go on/off easy. Took me over an hour to install because they mount under the rubber weather channels, and require a special flat tool which is a royal pita to use. As I was mounting them, the tool kept sliding out just as I would get the bar under the strip. Not to mention you can't see the mount points while mounting which was very inconvenient. Nothing like other bars I've had on framed window cars.


ice4life, I now know what you mean. The weather channels were real tough to pull back. I got the hang of it by the fourth try. 

Anyway, I added bars and a bike rack this weekend. I will go through the pain of on/off now that I have the process down.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Waiting for some OEM color coded wire then I’ll be ready to pop this in.


That's a sweet flux capacitor setup there :thumbup:

Remember: after it's installed, it's 88mph


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Willh20 said:


> sdvolksGTI, Are you needing this for a boosted cellular signal, or is this for changing out the MIB? I tried to read back in the thread, but it's getting a little long and I seem to be a bit dense.
> 
> Either way, I have to give it to you for going through the switch. That doesn't seem pleasant.


I don’t really need this for the swap, I just saw that the wireless charger tied into boosted cellular so I decided to add it. I don’t think it will be too bad. I’ll have the panels off to run signal wires for the rear fog and dynamic turn signals.
This is a good way to really know the ins and outs of my car, I find it pretty neat.


Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's a sweet flux capacitor setup there :thumbup:
> 
> Remember: after it's installed, it's 88mph


Just have to order a Mr. Fusion to tie it all together,  


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I don’t really need this for the swap, I just saw that the wireless charger tied into boosted cellular so I decided to add it. I don’t think it will be too bad. I’ll have the panels off to run signal wires for the rear fog and dynamic turn signals.
> This is a good way to really know the ins and outs of my car, I find it pretty neat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Well I think it is impressive as hell. Now I want to change out my MIB. How painful is the coding to make it NAR friendly?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Willh20 said:


> Well I think it is impressive as hell. Now I want to change out my MIB. How painful is the coding to make it NAR friendly?


Long coding is the easy part it's just a copy paste from old to new unit. You have to go though each adaptation and change one by one which takes about an hour


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Long coding is the easy part it's just a copy paste from old to new unit. You have to go though each adaptation and change one by one which takes about an hour


Will this new MIB give you WLAN and DVD playback capability? :what:


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

*Oil change due?*

What did I do with my Arteon today? I drove it 

After weeks of not driving it due to staying at home, I decided to take it for a fun 17-mile spin.

When I got back, I turned the car engine off and the dash notified me that my "oil change is due in 23 days". I bought the car in mid-November 2019 and have only put in 2,230 miles so far. Do I really have to do an oil change that soon? I thought the oil change is due in 10,000 miles. With everything going on now I'm trying to avoid going out to the dealer unnecessarily but this is also my first German car so I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The service reminder is based upon days, so when oil was first put in that’s when it kicked off. You should be ok, it’s all personal preference. I changed my oil on my Tiguan at 3,500 I believe. Maybe 5K, I’d have to look at my records. I like doing my first one early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

buffym said:


> What did I do with my Arteon today? I drove it
> 
> After weeks of not driving it due to staying at home, I decided to take it for a fun 17-mile spin.
> 
> When I got back, I turned the car engine off and the dash notified me that my "oil change is due in 23 days". I bought the car in mid-November 2019 and have only put in 2,230 miles so far. Do I really have to do an oil change that soon? I thought the oil change is due in 10,000 miles. With everything going on now I'm trying to avoid going out to the dealer unnecessarily but this is also my first German car so I'm a little nervous.


I recently did my first oil change at 16K KM (10K Miles)
No issues whatsoever. An early oil change (5K Miles lets say) can't be bad. If you feel like doing so go for it man!
I never changed the oil "early" on any of my VWs and never got any prob.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

buffym said:


> What did I do with my Arteon today? I drove it
> 
> After weeks of not driving it due to staying at home, I decided to take it for a fun 17-mile spin.
> 
> When I got back, I turned the car engine off and the dash notified me that my "oil change is due in 23 days". I bought the car in mid-November 2019 and have only put in 2,230 miles so far. Do I really have to do an oil change that soon? I thought the oil change is due in 10,000 miles. With everything going on now I'm trying to avoid going out to the dealer unnecessarily but this is also my first German car so I'm a little nervous.


Mine did the same thing, 3 days after purchase. I just reset the warning, and set a calendar reminder to myself, for 1yr from the date of purchase. I drive less than 10k/yr, so it usually becomes a yearly service.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Well decided to finally pull the trigger and bought Ross Tech VCDS with HEX-V2 Enthusiast, coming in mail tomorrow cant wait!


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)

Tinted my windows


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> buffym said:
> 
> 
> > What did I do with my Arteon today? I drove it <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Beau how do you reset it? Mine is doing the same thing and it's not due to go in for a few months.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Beau how do you reset it? Mine is doing the same thing and it's not due to go in for a few months.


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my car phone


I'm also a sucker for this kind of thing. 

SDvolksGTI, thanks for posting.


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I couldn’t resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me Too! I like the upgrade for the rear seats.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks good. I also like the vw puddle light. Sounds like my next upgrade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > Beau how do you reset it? Mine is doing the same thing and it's not due to go in for a few months.


Thanks


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Willh20 said:


> I'm also a sucker for this kind of thing.
> 
> SDvolksGTI, thanks for posting.


[mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] does the red section light up or is it a reflector?


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

Walkmann said:


> Tinted my windows


Looks great. Lowered/spacers?


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)

drod2045 said:


> Looks great. Lowered/spacers?



Yes, lowered with H&R 25/30 and spacers also from H&R..18mm in the back and 12mm in front


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The service reminder is based upon days, so when oil was first put in that’s when it kicked off. You should be ok, it’s all personal preference. I changed my oil on my Tiguan at 3,500 I believe. Maybe 5K, I’d have to look at my records. I like doing my first one early.





AlexSky said:


> I recently did my first oil change at 16K KM (10K Miles)
> No issues whatsoever. An early oil change (5K Miles lets say) can't be bad. If you feel like doing so go for it man!
> I never changed the oil "early" on any of my VWs and never got any prob.





beaumisbro said:


> Mine did the same thing, 3 days after purchase. I just reset the warning, and set a calendar reminder to myself, for 1yr from the date of purchase. I drive less than 10k/yr, so it usually becomes a yearly service.


Thanks Reihenmotor5, AlexSky, and beaumisbro! Now I feel more comfortable holding off the oil change for a bit.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Walkmann said:


> Tinted my windows


I have a white Arteon as well and have been thinking of tinting my windows too. Yours look great! What type of tint and percentages did you use?


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

buffym said:


> I have a white Arteon as well and have been thinking of tinting my windows too. Yours look great! What type of tint and percentages did you use?


yea, looks great! Also, what did you do to your orange side markers? White overlay?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)

buffym said:


> I have a white Arteon as well and have been thinking of tinting my windows too. Yours look great! What type of tint and percentages did you use?


45% in front


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)

eteather said:


> yea, looks great! Also, what did you do to your orange side markers? White overlay?


Dont have any sidemarkers here in Sweden :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


>


It's not working for me at all. When I turn off the car and hold the button I see time or copyright. Then when I turn on the ignition I see time or service but the service one just displays service doesn't allow me to reset. Any insight on how you did it?


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

LSIII said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] does the red section light up or is it a reflector?


The red section on mine is a reflector. Not sure what sdvolksGTi has. I notice his globo is blue where mine is black and white.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> It's not working for me at all. When I turn off the car and hold the button I see time or copyright. Then when I turn on the ignition I see time or service but the service one just displays service doesn't allow me to reset. Any insight on how you did it?


See if this helps:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> See if this helps:


Thanks! That did it.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Willh20 said:


> The red section on mine is a reflector. Not sure what sdvolksGTi has. I notice his globo is blue where mine is black and white.


I am pretty sure his are the same as in one of his other pics it looks black and white. 

It might just be a reflection that I’m seeing in the red section.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention] does the red section light up or is it a reflector?


It’s just a reflector


Sent from my car phone


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

Took these pics today....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Been thinking of upgrading to the 20" rosario rims since they're available as an accessory through VW. A while back, at the Chicago show debut, they showed a pre-production SEL premium non r-line in ky with the 20s. 

That's my exact build, so its interesting to see it with the 20s since it wasn't ever available that way. With the non r-line bumper, it gives the car a different look with the 20s imo. 

Apparently they were going to make the 20s an option on all SEL premium models, but then they switched it to be an option on only the SEL premium r-line, and then in the typical VW shifty fashion, botched that and just started shipping them all with 19s, and then some with 20s without it ever being an option. 










I guess the only reason I wouldn't switch is because the chennais are rare now that they've been discontinued. And you can't even order them through the accessories dept like you can the montevideos or rosarios.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Been thinking of upgrading to the 20" rosario rims since they're available as an accessory through VW. A while back, at the Chicago show debut, they showed a pre-production SEL premium non r-line in ky with the 20s.
> 
> That's my exact build, so its interesting to see it with the 20s since it wasn't ever available that way. With the non r-line bumper, it gives the car a different look with the 20s imo.
> 
> ...


Maybe get the 20s and keep the Chennai wheels as a winter option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvdub (Sep 29, 2015)

Ecs Valve spacer install









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvdub (Sep 29, 2015)

Arteon apr turbo muffler delete kit









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## BLKAutobahn (Sep 3, 2012)

*ADD COLORS for ambient door lighting..*

Hey there..I see you were able to add a lot more colors to your choices for the door lighting...Please tell me how...Thank you...John


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

I used odbeleven. There are precanned tweaks in the app or you can enable the same features manually with odbeleven or Vcds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi, where did you buy those foot led lights?


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

Disregard the previous message I found them online. Where did you plug them in? Do you have to connect front and rear? Can you please explain a little bit how did you install them?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ArteonLV said:


> Disregard the previous message I found them online. Where did you plug them in? Do you have to connect front and rear? Can you please explain a little bit how did you install them?


Here you go:


https://youtu.be/JkkbJGfxX2Y


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank You! Any options for overhead lights front and back ?


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I put these on but I also ordered ones that say R Line. Just waiting to receive that pair, then see which will look better?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Meanrick69 said:


> I put these on but I also ordered ones that say R Line. Just waiting to receive that pair, then see which will look better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would go R-Line, since you have a R-Line vehicle and not a Golf R.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

LSIII said:


> I would go R-Line, since you have a R-Line vehicle and not a Golf R.




Thanks, Good point. That just made it easy for me lol.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Meanrick69 said:


> Thanks, Good point. That just made it easy for me lol.


I've been looking for these as well - do you have a you can share for the R-line lights?


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Cjwill said:


> I've been looking for these as well - do you have a you can share for the R-line lights?


Sure as soon as i receive them and get them installed.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Sorry. Meant to ask if you have a link you can share on where you purchased these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I found both on eBay. Sorry idk how to attach a link yet I’m still new at this forum thing. But I took a pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

How was the install for those door lights. I bought two on ebay, first set came with metal clips and clips would just bend and light wouldnt be a snug fit. Second set I got was plastic clips but they could not clip in. How is yours and do you have a link or name of the ebay seller where you bought it. Thanks.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

ArteonLV said:


> How was the install for those door lights. I bought two on ebay, first set came with metal clips and clips would just bend and light wouldnt be a snug fit. Second set I got was plastic clips but they could not clip in. How is yours and do you have a link or name of the ebay seller where you bought it. Thanks.


The ones on the car now i bought on Amazon and they are from Deleika. Seemed very quick & easy to install. One thing i notice with them is that after a few minutes of the door being open the R will flash on and off then turn off. Idk if that is how it’s supposed to be? The R-line pair im waiting for i bought on eBay from hd door projectors And i haven’t received them as of yet. They have been on the slow boat from China. Like Literally! But thats ok. Both are around $20 give or take a few.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

1 yr service:


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

beaumisbro said:


> 1 yr service:


Very reasonable pricing. Was that at a dealer?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

attofarad said:


> Very reasonable pricing. Was that at a dealer?


Local VW/Audi specialist. The local VW dealer had very similar pricing, but a 2 week waiting period.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Added a friend


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I know you guys have already started with the Mods, lets see what we got!


Not so much what I did to but rather added protection. Since we are wfh for the foreseeable future I wanted to keep the pollen and dirt off the car during the week. New car cover from carcovers.com


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Added a friend


Nice addition! E350 4Matic? I have always loved MB wagons.


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> I found both on eBay. Sorry idk how to attach a link yet I’m still new at this forum thing. But I took a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I added the same projector lights to my rear doors.


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

Added a boat carrier for kayaking today. This may be sacrilege to some, but I love that the Arteon is both fun and practical.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Cjwill said:


> Not so much what I did to but rather added protection. Since we are wfh for the foreseeable future I wanted to keep the pollen and dirt off the car during the week. New car cover from carcovers.com


Why not just park in the garage that's a few feet behind it?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Why not just park in the garage that's a few feet behind it?


Lol I was going to say the same thing. I cringed when I saw the car cover - I think they do more harm than good.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Agree on the cover but believe it or not the Arteon does not fit in the garage length wise. The wife’s Tiguan just makes it. And so it goes....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Added some carbon fiber interior accents. For a beautiful car inside, the interior is a little flat. Still undecided long term, but thought I’d put them in on a rainy weekend and see if they grow on me.


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

Willh20 said:


> Added a boat carrier for kayaking today. This may be sacrilege to some, but I love that the Arteon is both fun and practical.


Practical? Doesn't look practical to me. Looks like a PITA to put that thing up there and multiple people to do so....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > Added a friend
> ...


Yeah. The dog likes the third row so it has been helping me preserve the arteon a bit better.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Yeah. The dog likes the third row so it has been helping me preserve the arteon a bit better. 🙂


Very nice! Very elegant in silver. The rear facing 3rd row takes me back. Love the pup. Definitely looks like he’s enjoying the new ride. I have two pups and they’re only allowed in the family hauler (Acura MDX). They shed like crazy.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> Very nice! Very elegant in silver. The rear facing 3rd row takes me back. Love the pup. Definitely looks like he’s enjoying the new ride. I have two pups and they’re only allowed in the family hauler (Acura MDX). They shed like crazy.


I hear that! The other dog hasn't gone in the wagon yet because she sheds so badly. But eventually the honeymoon period will end and she will take it over with her hair like everything else I own :laugh:


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

okie-S281 said:


> Practical? Doesn't look practical to me. Looks like a PITA to put that thing up there and multiple people to do so....


LOL, I guess it's all in the what you consider practical. I don't have a truck, and I want to get the kayak to and from the river. 

Actually with this one I can deadlift the boat straight up onto the rack all by myself. Not too bad since I don't have a paddle buddy in South Texas yet.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

I love Euro wagons, wish they were not a dying breed.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

ice4life said:


> I hear that! The other dog hasn't gone in the wagon yet because she sheds so badly. But eventually the honeymoon period will end and she will take it over with her hair like everything else I own :laugh:


Haha yea I am all too familiar with that feeling. Even though they don't go in the cars, their hair still makes it in there!



KCJeep said:


> I love Euro wagons, wish they were not a dying breed.


I very much agree with your statement. And for that reason I am allowing myself to post a picture of my Avant for your viewing pleasure


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KCJeep said:


> I love Euro wagons, wish they were not a dying breed.


Totally agree. I've had a few others, a 2005 C240 S4 and a 2010 535xit. 

I prefer the larger wagons because the hatch space makes a big difference- especially with the dogs. 

The BMW was a rocket ship, and I considered getting another one, but I prefer the slower E350 S4. It is aging much better and just feels more premium now.

With this being car number 28 at 28, I think I'm ready to take a break from buying cars for a little. I reached my goal of 1:1.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

bgc996 said:


> Haha yea I am all too familiar with that feeling. Even though they don't go in the cars, their hair still makes it in there!
> 
> 
> 
> I very much agree with your statement. And for that reason I am allowing myself to post a picture of my Avant for your viewing pleasure


Sweet, thanks.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bgc996 said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > I hear that! The other dog hasn't gone in the wagon yet because she sheds so badly. But eventually the honeymoon period will end and she will take it over with her hair like everything else I own <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin_upper.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin Animated" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Way to steal my thunder!


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

Willh20 said:


> LOL, I guess it's all in the what you consider practical. I don't have a truck, and I want to get the kayak to and from the river.
> 
> Actually with this one I can deadlift the boat straight up onto the rack all by myself. Not too bad since I don't have a paddle buddy in South Texas yet.


I see. Yes, make due with what you have. My old ass would herniate something if I lifted that...


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

ice4life said:


> Way to steal my thunder!


Lol - true.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Yearly maintenance on the leather upholstery and door seals.
Lexol for the leather surfaces, Gummi Pflege for the door seals.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Went to Cruise Night and finally got a snap


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Went to Cruise Night and finally got a snap
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Love the black Arteon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Love the black Arteon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm trying to get the full resolution of this from the guy who took it.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Great pic! Looks great in black 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Cjwill said:


> Great pic! Looks great in black
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! he sent over this one too











Sent from my car phone


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Thanks! he sent over this one too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesssss. Black ones are growing on me. Very neat.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> Yearly maintenance on the leather upholstery and door seals.
> Lexol for the leather surfaces, Gummi Pflege for the door seals.


I tried using Gummi Pflege a few months ago but it didn't seem to make much of a difference, but I think I might be doing it wrong (perhaps too little).

Just wondering, did you have to use generous amounts of Gummi Pflege? Also how do you get it into the "channel" where the top of the glass window slides into? It feels like I have to go against gravity to do that, and I'm nervous about squeezing the tube because I've seen horror stories/videos online where the thing popped open and spilled everywhere.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

buffym said:


> I tried using Gummi Pflege a few months ago but it didn't seem to make much of a difference, but I think I might be doing it wrong (perhaps too little).
> 
> Just wondering, did you have to use generous amounts of Gummi Pflege? Also how do you get it into the "channel" where the top of the glass window slides into? It feels like I have to go against gravity to do that, and I'm nervous about squeezing the tube because I've seen horror stories/videos online where the thing popped open and spilled everywhere.


Before applying the solution on the upper seals, I just squeeze a bit extra at the bottom and let it soak back in the sponge applicator.
I didn't have to use copious amounts, it's more of a preventative maintenance item for me.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> Before applying the solution on the upper seals, I just squeeze a bit extra at the bottom and let it soak back in the sponge applicator.
> I didn't have to use copious amounts, it's more of a preventative maintenance item for me.


Thanks, that helps! I'll give it a shot!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Bumperdillo gloss blacked and PPFed , also tinted lower reflectors 



















Sent from my car phone


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Gave it the full wax treatment. Having trouble posting photos. What am I missing here?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Arteon said:


> Gave it the full wax treatment. Having trouble posting photos. What am I missing here?


I upload the photos to imgur and embed the URL here.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

beaumisbro said:


> I upload the photos to imgur and embed the URL here.


Thanks for the info, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Or if you have Tapatalk app you can embed directly from within the app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Got my radio back from @peterdna Instagram. He is very helpful and has good communication. It was $600 for full activation and unlimited map updates if you send him the MIB II Navigation Pro. He also has full kits available. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/CBW7AagntTQ/?igshid=13352h68a1af8 now I have full activation 2020 maps




















Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Put this push button on, it wasn’t there from factory. The dealer ordered it for me for free. Is anyone else missing this?


Sent from my car phone


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Put this push button on, it wasn’t there from factory. The dealer ordered it for me for free. Is anyone else missing this?


it is present on mine.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Got my radio back from @peterdna Instagram. He is very helpful and has good communication. It was $600 for full activation and unlimited map updates if you send him the MIB II Navigation Pro. He also has full kits available.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CBW7AagntTQ/?igshid=13352h68a1af8 now I have full activation 2020 maps
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Unlimited map updates? How does that work?


----------



## Peteski (Sep 29, 2000)

LSIII said:


> Unlimited map updates? How does that work?


VW and Audi limits only up to 5 updates that could be completed without purchasing full re-activation of maps for $499.00. So this limit is removed here. You can update maps which do not require activation unlike regular MIB2 units. Maps can be obtained from VW delaers and price is around $190.00 plus taxes etc..


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> Unlimited map updates? How does that work?


^^What he said above^^


Sent from my car phone


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Peteski said:


> VW and Audi limits only up to 5 updates that could be completed without purchasing full re-activation of maps for $499.00. So this limit is removed here. You can update maps which do not require activation unlike regular MIB2 units. Maps can be obtained from VW delaers and price is around $190.00 plus taxes etc..


Ah ok, was thinking it was unlimited free updates. 

Does anyone know if anything was figured out on updating maps on the 8” system?


----------



## Peteski (Sep 29, 2000)

LSIII said:


> Ah ok, was thinking it was unlimited free updates.
> 
> Does anyone know if anything was figured out on updating maps on the 8” system?


Yes those have been figured out, but not by a VW. Third party only.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

New symbol popped up


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

So just how are map updates supposed to work on the Arteon?
MY 2019 specifically (U.S.) if that makes any difference.
Searching around on-line, I can find only vestigial websites or European websites that don't appear to be relevant now.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> New symbol popped up
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Here's that post from months ago



ice4life said:


> Yesterday for the first time, I got it to show multiple signs together. It was really cool- they stack on top of each other on the main nav, and when you click on them they expand. I'm guessing one of the signs was a no passing sign.



Btw jealous of the double nav with the pro.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I know you guys have already started with the Mods, lets see what we got!


Installed Manicci leather floor mats. Custom made and good fit overall. Pretty easy to install. Probably not for everyone, but I like them.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Cjwill said:


> Installed Manicci leather floor mats. Custom made and good fit overall. Pretty easy to install. Probably not for everyone, but I like them.


those look fancy :laugh:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Here's that post from months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah it's a pretty cool set up too bad it wasn't a standard option.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I got mine from Diamondcarmats.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I got the R-Line lights for the front doors and changed them from the “R” I don’t think the quality is as good though?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Meanrick69 said:


> I got mine from Diamondcarmats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I need to get the trunk liner for mine to finish it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Meanrick69 said:


> I got the R-Line lights for the front doors and changed them from the “R” I don’t think the quality is as good though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I got the rline lights and not happy with the quality. Might try the “R” lights instead and/or just spend the money for the OEM VW lights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I was expecting it to go up the sides and the back of the seats for the trunk. Im probably going to order from another company that offers that. When i took the pics was when i first got them so i didn’t take the time to install them properly.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Cjwill said:


> I agree. I got the rline lights and not happy with the quality. Might try the “R” lights instead and/or just spend the money for the OEM VW lights
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im hoping I can get the new R logo that i saw for the new Arteon R I really like how that R looks.


----------



## slickvdub (Sep 29, 2015)

Integrated engineering intake









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

slickvdub said:


> Integrated engineering intake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how's it work? Notice a difference?


----------



## Erdeke (Jan 7, 2020)

Meanrick69 said:


> I got the R-Line lights for the front doors and changed them from the “R” I don’t think the quality is as good though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you open them up, you should be able to swap the lenses with the logo. I have found that the lights in the China version are less bright, maken the logo look less sharp.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Having the VW logo lights (dealer installed) on the door, they look awesome imo. The blue and the 3D effect really pop at night. I’ll post a pic tonight.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Has anybody installed this yet? 

US $20.73 34%OFF | 2Pcs Car Dynamic LED Turn Signal Light Rearview Mirror Blinker Indicator for VW Passat B8 Arteon 2015 2016 2017 2018 2019
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYOcxDb

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

LSIII said:


> Yeah I have had a 2015 Jetta Sport, 2017 Touareg Wolfsburg and now the Arteon, so I have a few years under belt of tinkering with coding.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I did see a white Arteon two different times when I still had the Touareg. I assumed it was the same one, but now that I know there are two others besides my friend's, who got his because he liked mine, might have not been the same one. First time was parked in Huebner Oaks Shopping center, second was driving down the road near NW Military and Huebner.
> 
> ...


Hey the downtown black Arteon was probably me! I was stuck on Houston street forever in the winter!
I haven't seen a single other Arteon yet and I live in Alamo Heights. So I'm surprised to see you guys


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Arteon said:


> Having the VW logo lights (dealer installed) on the door, they look awesome imo. The blue and the 3D effect really pop at night. Iâ€ll post a pic tonight.


Is it blue? I thought it projected black from the pictures. It's just a lot of moola, but don't doubt it looks nice

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> Is it blue? I thought it projected black from the pictures. It's just a lot of moola, but don't doubt it looks nice
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


The logo is actually Blue and White, and it's a direct VW part, not a third party. Funny enough, whenever someone see's it for the first time, they're really surprised, and start asking questions haha


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Arteon said:


> The logo is actually Blue and White, and it's a direct VW part, not a third party. Funny enough, whenever someone see's it for the first time, they're really surprised, and start asking questions haha


This one right? It looks black from the pictures









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> This one right? It looks black from the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...











It’s blue and white 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Willh20 said:


> Will this new MIB give you WLAN and DVD playback capability? :what:


Yes, this gives both


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It’s blue and white
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Interesting that yours is Blue and White. I ordered OEM part 000052120B	VW Logo Front Door LED Puddle Light. Mine is definitely Black and White. 


@TablaRasa 


Check this post for pictures of each version.


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes, this gives both


Sigh... I now want that.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Willh20 said:


> Interesting that yours is Blue and White. I ordered OEM part 000052120BVW Logo Front Door LED Puddle Light. Mine is definitely Black and White.
> 
> 
> @TablaRasa
> ...













Sent from my car phone


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Willh20 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that yours is Blue and White. I ordered OEM part 000052120BVW Logo Front Door LED Puddle Light. Mine is definitely Black and White.
> ...


sdvolksGTi - I totally believe you have OEM. Maybe there is a different part number that I missed when ordering?? 
This one on parts.vw.com  is definitely black and white. 
When I first installed them I was slightly envious of your blue, but I've grown to love the black and white.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Willh20 said:


> sdvolksGTi - I totally believe you have OEM. Maybe there is a different part number that I missed when ordering??
> This one on parts.vw.com  is definitely black and white.
> When I first installed them I was slightly envious of your blue, but I've grown to love the black and white.


I see a lot of the blue ones (I have one in our Atlas) that's is available but they are all the cheap aftermarket ones. But I can only confirm willh20 being black by the pictures from the internet when you search that part number. I dont dare to buy that yet because of the price. The black one, I like as well and wish they have cheap aftermarket ones too with the black. But so far I only see the blue ones 

It is possible that the earlier version is blue (per review photo from Amazon reviews) and this version now is black .
But if you want something more affordable, they do sell the blue one with the aftermarket. I say it's not bad to pay the $12.99 just to try it out haha. The one that I have in the Atlas is ok, top part of the circle was a bit cut off by the door's shadow. So it must be the angle of the projector. 


Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willh20 (Sep 1, 2019)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> Hey the downtown black Arteon was probably me! I was stuck on Houston street forever in the winter!
> I haven't seen a single other Arteon yet and I live in Alamo Heights. So I'm surprised to see you guys


Hey, welcome!!! 

We're out here. I drove North to help and stay with family while this COVID stuff pushes through San Antonio. Can't say I'm missing the August heat. I'll be on the lookout when I'm back. 

Have to throw out there that 26 hours pushing from Texas to Michigan was actually quite nice in the Arteon. Definitely a road trip car.


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

H&R springs and spacers 









Skickat från min SM-G981B via Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Willh20 said:


> Interesting that yours is Blue and White. I ordered OEM part 000052120BVW Logo Front Door LED Puddle Light. Mine is definitely Black and White.
> 
> 
> @TablaRasa
> ...


Thanks. Can you show me how the unit itself look like? From the picture of that part, it looks like the plug is to the side. However, the one for my mom's has it in the middle. Can you confirm?









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Rear door puddle lights.










I had the following harness leftover from a set of logo puddle lights I bought for my Touareg a few years ago. One can get a similar harness on either Amazon, AliExpress, Ebay, etc. Or you could simply make your own with some 20-22 gage wire and VW sells the connector and pin terminals. Don’t know the part number for those since I didn’t have to go that route. 










You will need to separate the 16 pin plug that is plugged into the door module









Add your positive wire to Pin 12. If Pin 13 is empty on yours you can plug your ground wire in there. Mine was already occupied so I spliced the brown ground wire from my light harness into the ground wire already existing in cavity 13. 










Tape it all up and put everything back together. 




















Lastly you just need to code your rear door modules. Forgot pictures, but in the Long Coding you need to check Byte 1_Bit 2_Door/Exit Warning Light Active.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Had the front end, rockers and rear bumper PPF’d, lower chrome trim wrapped gloss black, tinted the turn signals in the mirrors and color matched the side markers and rear reflectors. It was then coated with cquartz finest. After it was all done, I decided I didn’t like the bumperdillo anymore so took it off. Much happier now. More go fast fun stuff coming next week. :thumbup:


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

bgc996 said:


> Much happier now. More go fast fun stuff coming next week. :thumbup:


Very Nice!!!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It’s blue and white
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Ahh nice. Couldn't stomach the price of the OEM ones so went for the $12 ones. It doesn't look too bad.









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art72 (Aug 29, 2019)

*What´s your Orihinal equipment?*



sdvolksGTi said:


> Going to try and get this to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, what was your original factory radio?
What version of Maps is your memory, 2020?
Thanks


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> Ahh nice. Couldn't stomach the price of the OEM ones so went for the $12 ones. It doesn't look too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you see the lights in any kind of daylight (or bright enough artificial), they definitely look like black and white. But I promise, when you have them in an area at night without much light, you can definitely see that it's not only blue and white, but has 3D highlights as well. The dealer gave me the box of the lights they installed, and I looked it up. Looks like it was a $160 part. Nothing I would ever get, but they put it on, and I'm glad they did! It's a quirky little touch, but I'm finding that's what VW is known for. I really believe my car was one of the first that showed up, and it looks like the dealer somewhat experimented with mine to see what worked, and what didn't. No complaints here though! I'll seriously try to take a picture tonight in full dark so you can see it, and post up.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Amiz81 said:


> H&R springs and spacers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good! Love how it minimizes the fender gap. Hows the ride so far?


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Swapped out the body-colored mirror caps for OEM aluminum-look ones. Really happy with the look, even if it doesn't "pop" as much as if I had darker paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Swapped out the body-colored mirror caps for OEM aluminum-look ones. Really happy with the look, even if it doesn't "pop" as much as if I had darker paint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks nice! Thinking of doing this to my mom's. Where did you get it? If you can share the link . Is the removal the same as the other VWs ( popping off the mirror) also, I was thinking of putting the sequential turn form Ali Express to take advantage of my labor hehe. Haven't seen anyone put this on.

US $29.48 32%OFF | Dynamic Blinker LED Turn Signal For VW Passat B8 Variant Arteon Light Mirror Indicator Sequential 2016 2017 2018 2019 2020
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8yN6S8

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Swapped out the body-colored mirror caps for OEM aluminum-look ones. Really happy with the look, even if it doesn't "pop" as much as if I had darker paint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the aluminum caps look great. I had a guy pull up next to me and ask me what kind of Audi I was in. I was like- ugh it's a VW. He brought up the mirror caps and said he thought it was an Audi S car since they all have the aluminum ones.

That's what I was going for- score.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

bgc996 said:


> Had the front end, rockers and rear bumper PPF’d, lower chrome trim wrapped gloss black, tinted the turn signals in the mirrors and color matched the side markers and rear reflectors. It was then coated with cquartz finest. After it was all done, I decided I didn’t like the bumperdillo anymore so took it off. Much happier now. More go fast fun stuff coming next week. :thumbup:


I really like the look without the bumperdillo. How much of a pain was it to remove?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Yeah the aluminum caps look great. I had a guy pull up next to me and ask me what kind of Audi I was in. I was like- ugh it's a VW. He brought up the mirror caps and said he thought it was an Audi S car since they all have the aluminum ones.
> 
> That's what I was going for- score.


Where did you get it? And is it the same process to remove as the others? 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Where did you get it? And is it the same process to remove as the others?
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


They are the same Installation as the MQB Golf VII vehicles. You should take off the glass, then the clips are easy to push to pop off the cover. I ended up taking the caps off without removing the glass because I was afraid of cracking the glass (which happens almost every time)- I just had to tilt the glass all the way down, and use a trim removal tool to pop the clips out. Once the cap is off, then you need to transfer the BLIS light to the new shell. It is a lot more difficult to get out than you might think, but don’t force it- It will come out when you figure out the clip mechanism. Then it pops right back into the new shell, and reverse to install.

I will say that the clips are very fragile. So if you break one, you are SOL and the cap is pretty much useless. It needs all the clips to fully stay in place. Having said all this, I am an amateur and was able to successfully do the mod, so I know you are capable of it as well. I got them from oemvwshop (see below).

Part numbers:
3G0 857 537 E 3Q7 Lhd drivers side
3G0 857 538 E 3Q7 passenger side


Looks like they sell them as a set now! And for about half of what I paid a year ago!
https://www.oemvwshop.com/oem023334...e-change-assist-vw-arteon-passat-b8-p2333465/


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Arteon said:


> I really like the look without the bumperdillo. How much of a pain was it to remove?


not hard at all. Just time consuming to do it properly. Use a heat gun; go back and forth slowly from one side to the other. Once it starts heating up you can start prying it gently with a trim tool and start lifting it slowly. You will continue that cycle (heat then pry/pull) several times. The bumperdillo is attached with two strips of double sided tape. Once it’s off just clean up the residue. Then step back and enjoy the view


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> This one right? It looks black from the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I've tried several times to try and get the photo to show the blue, but I cannot for some reason. Here's what it looks like, but I swear to you, it has blue in it. I guess it's too faint for the camera to pick it up.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Art72 said:


> Hello, what was your original factory radio?
> What version of Maps is your memory, 2020?
> Thanks


Factory Radio: Discover Media touchscreen navigation system with 8" color display, proximity sensor, AM/FM/HD radio, and voice control









And 2020 maps on Upgraded unit


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Jlaw86 (Jun 19, 2011)

*ABT springs, blah blah*

Hey Guys, 2019 SE 4motion here. So I didnt do all this in one day but heres what I did. Chrome delete, tint, removed bumperdillo, VMR 810 19' wheels, and ABT lowering springs (dealership installed them). So far it seems to be a nice mild drop. Rides about the same as I remember it. Not the best pics as my driveways on a slope! I can add more if needed.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Jlaw86 said:


> Hey Guys, 2019 SE 4motion here. So I didnt do all this in one day but heres what I did. Chrome delete, tint, removed bumperdillo, VMR 810 19' wheels, and ABT lowering springs (dealership installed them). So far it seems to be a nice mild drop. Rides about the same as I remember it. Not the best pics as my driveways on a slope! I can add more if needed.


That looks really good! I’m really liking the rims and stance


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Had network issues at work so I stared at my inspiration Euro Arteon 


Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Had network issues at work so I stared at my inspiration Euro Arteon
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone
> ...


You need more screens bruh

Actually I'm just jealous because I'm full time WFH now and they wouldn't let me take all my monitors home with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

SpokaneGTI said:


> You need more screens bruh
> 
> Actually I'm just jealous because I'm full time WFH now and they wouldn't let me take all my monitors home with me
> 
> ...


I just need one more to even out the top then I will be happy, lol. The middle one is a 49" ultra wide looks small with he wide angle lens.

They gave us the intern monitors for our home setup if we want to go back and forth


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Had network issues at work so I stared at my inspiration Euro Arteon
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone
> ...


Nice, I feel like I'm in an arcade with those screen. Don't know how you are not tempted to just play Gran Turismo. No one is in your office hahaha

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlaw86 (Jun 19, 2011)

*ABT springs, blah blah REDO*

Hey guys, here are some better pics of what your drop will look like with ABT springs. :beer::beer:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> Nice, I feel like I'm in an arcade with those screen. Don't know how you are not tempted to just play Gran Turismo. No one is in your office hahaha
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


Yep, empty! I just have one guy that sits behind me and he watches games on YouTube. I wanna try the Microsoft Flight Sim 2020 on it


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yep, empty! I just have one guy that sits behind me and he watches games on YouTube. I wanna try the Microsoft Flight Sim 2020 on it


Need all those monitors to monitor the Vortex!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Jlaw86 said:


> Hey guys, here are some better pics of what your drop will look like with ABT springs. :beer::beer:


That's a really great look and those VMRs go really well with your paint. 

Springs and wheels are next on my list... Will have to wait until after I move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Arteon said:


> Okay, I've tried several times to try and get the photo to show the blue, but I cannot for some reason. Here's what it looks like, but I swear to you, it has blue in it. I guess it's too faint for the camera to pick it up.


Wayne, 

Do you happen to have the part number of the box for the lights they used on your car?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

M Diddy said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Do you happen to have the part number of the box for the lights they used on your car?


I do! They gave me the box with the original lights thankfully. I show a part number of 000.052.120.B. Here's a link too: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...oor-LED-Puddle-Light/91116200/000052120B.html.

Edit: I see it says the logo is black and white, so perhaps I'm smoking crack, or seeing things. I swear I see blue in the highlights, but I guess not. But, the box says nothing of color. Sorry for the confusion to all.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

Jlaw86 said:


> Hey Guys, 2019 SE 4motion here. So I didnt do all this in one day but heres what I did. Chrome delete, tint, removed bumperdillo, VMR 810 19' wheels, and ABT lowering springs (dealership installed them). So far it seems to be a nice mild drop. Rides about the same as I remember it. Not the best pics as my driveways on a slope! I can add more if needed.
> 
> ]


I really like the chrome delete around the windows....would like to do that for with my black SEL-P. How did you do it? vinyl? yourself or wrapper? I did my side markers and bumperdillo with black matte plasti-dip, but that won't work around the windows as it will get messed up too quickly.....


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> That looks nice! Thinking of doing this to my mom's. Where did you get it? If you can share the link . Is the removal the same as the other VWs ( popping off the mirror) also, I was thinking of putting the sequential turn form Ali Express to take advantage of my labor hehe. Haven't seen anyone put this on.
> 
> US $29.48 32%OFF | Dynamic Blinker LED Turn Signal For VW Passat B8 Variant Arteon Light Mirror Indicator Sequential 2016 2017 2018 2019 2020
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8yN6S8
> ...


So Tabla, I took the plunge on a set of these since they were so cheap. Shipping took about a month. 

I was impressed when I opened the box as everything was nicely packaged, and it came with a small screwdriver with the correct Torx bit to remove the existing signals as well as a trim removal tool. 

Install was easy - pull the mirror glass off its mount, pull off the mirror caps (careful with the tabs), then unscrew the existing signal and pull it out of the bottom of the mirror assembly (one more plastic tab to deal with here). Then unhook the wire connector. Reverse the steps with the new signal. 

I will say, they look and perform great!



































I'm happy with the look and the performance. Buuuut... I now have a static fault code in 09 Central Electrics. U112100, Databus missing message.

It doesn't light up the dash or seem to affect the car in any way, so you'd never know about it without a scanner, but it's possible these units are missing something that lets them talk correctly with the computer. 

Hoping a simple coding change could resolve. Anyone have any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Arteon cherry popped....

Today...
I messed around with driver personalizations.
Re-paired the wife's phone and mine.
I set up some navigation destinations.
I set up driver profiles for members of the household.
Prepared a 256 gig SD card with tunes.
Messed around with fade / balance and equalizer settings for my profile.
Set a seat memory for my fat ass.
Put in Radio Station Logos (I was very surprised with how annoyed I was that I could not do that in the GLI I had for 5 months before dumping the thing to Carvana). So satisfying to do that here, even though I doubt anyone in the family will give any ishts.



Even with a battery tender on the thing, lights off, and hvac off, after a while it turned off the ignition on low voltage. Sheez.
I am definitely going to look for a matte screen protector - the gloss screen is insufferable with fingerprints.



SpokaneGTI said:


> Buuuut... I now have a static fault code in 09 Central Electrics. U112100, Databus missing message.
> 
> It doesn't light up the dash or seem to affect the car in any way, so you'd never know about it without a scanner, but it's possible these units are missing something that lets them talk correctly with the computer.
> 
> Hoping a simple coding change could resolve. Anyone have any thoughts?



I my experience with scans on the Golf R - data bus errors come and go.

I scanned my new arrival yesterday after signing papers. 
I have no such code in central electrics.


```
Trouble codes:
        B131DF7 - Sirens / alarm horn for anti-theft warning system No release by immobilizer
            Intermittent
        B136676 - Rain/light recognition sensor Incorrect installation location
            Intermittent
        B147918 - Remote key 1 Voltage too low
            Intermittent
        B147A18 - Remote key 2 Voltage too low
            static
```
However I have this in 76 Parking Assistance

```
Trouble codes:
        U112300 - Databus error value received
            Intermittent
```


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Rear window side louvers

Was not sure how they would look when I ordered them but I think they look good. What do you all think?



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SpokaneGTI said:


> So Tabla, I took the plunge on a set of these since they were so cheap. Shipping took about a month.
> 
> I was impressed when I opened the box as everything was nicely packaged, and it came with a small screwdriver with the correct Torx bit to remove the existing signals as well as a trim removal tool.
> 
> ...


Wow they look great! I have these on my R32 and B6 Passat and I'm so happy with them. Thought I'd add them too to my mom's Artie hehe. Definitely gonna buy it now since you tested then out . Thanks for being the guinea! Any other issues with the fault? As long as it doesn't show up on Dash and nothing else is affected, it should be fine.

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Cjwill said:


> Rear window side louvers
> 
> Was not sure how they would look when I ordered them but I think they look good. What do you all think?
> 
> ...


Too ebay for me, takes away from the clean lines. Need to black out the window trims if you are going with a side louver.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Cjwill said:


> Rear window side louvers
> 
> Was not sure how they would look when I ordered them but I think they look good. What do you all think?


I'll be honest, they're not for me, but overall, fit and finish look good. And I might be bias, but it goes well with that silver sir haha


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> Wow they look great! I have these on my R32 and B6 Passat and I'm so happy with them. Thought I'd add them too to my mom's Artie hehe. Definitely gonna buy it now since you tested then out . Thanks for being the guinea! Any other issues with the fault? As long as it doesn't show up on Dash and nothing else is affected, it should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


It's been a couple days and they continue to work fine. The fault is static, so there's no getting rid of it, but it doesn't show up on the dash and everything seems to be working normally.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Installed the Skoda OEM washer fluid tank funnel cap. Please pardon the dusty engine bay, as I have been working next to a construction site for the last year. P/N 6V0955485


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

LSIII said:


> Installed the Skoda OEM washer fluid tank funnel cap. Please pardon the dusty engine bay, as I have been working next to a construction site for the last year. P/N 6V0955485


How dare you have a dirty engine! The never of some people!

In all seriousness, that's actually a great idea. I think I might just go and get one myself. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

My car did it to it self


Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone look into the Euro headrests yet? Are they shorter than ours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Took it for my 1st road trip since purchasing it last weekend. 
A few observations: 

I got 32 mpg. It was mostly highway driving averaging around 70mph. 
ACC and Lane assist are friggin' amazing. I had it on for most of the drive. It worked flawlessly through traffic and tolls. Last car I had this on ACC didn't work under 30 mph. 
When I tried the massage function during my test drive, I thought it was useless. On a long drive it's actually quite nice. It's subtle but keeps your back from getting achey. 
CPlay2Air (wireless Apple Car Play) worked flawlessly. It's been solid all week, but there were some reviewers that had buffering issues after longer stretches. I also figured out how to use the voice button to activate Siri.
I had several cars pass me, slow down and pass me again. The 1st couple of times, I thought I was imagining it, but it happened a few more times. Finally it happened with a BWM 5 series driver who gave me the thumbs up.

Up next. APR+ Stage 1 and new wheels.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Added more black



























Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

OEM style rear footwell lights.....


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Thats looks cool! Too bad your not in San Diego, I’d Pay you to do mine like that. Lol


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

faroodi said:


> Anyone look into the Euro headrests yet? Are they shorter than ours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure they're the same?


----------



## wutbürger (Aug 30, 2011)

LSIII said:


> OEM style rear footwell lights.....


Looks great - what'd you use - DEAutokey or a different solution? What'd you tap into?


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

I found a kit on AliExpress that includes 2 lights, that are the same lights as the front footwells, and 2 harnesses that have a plug and play piggy back setup off of the front footwell lights. Since they piggy back off the front, they turn on and off, dim and brighten and function just as and in sync with the front ones. I ran the harness down the door sill and under the front seat along the same path as an existing wire bundle. 











Then ordered two light brackets that clip under the seat. My SEL-P does not have the same seat frame base as the one typically seen on other VW’s that has the cut out the size of the light. P/N 4M08815474PK. Technically an Audi part, but I was oddly able to get it ordered through a VW dealer.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

LSIII said:


> I found a kit on AliExpress that includes 2 lights, that are the same lights as the front footwells, and 2 harnesses that have a plug and play piggy back setup off of the front footwell lights. Since they piggy back off the front, they turn on and off, dim and brighten and function just as and in sync with the front ones. I ran the harness down the door sill and under the front seat along the same path as an existing wire bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice set up! Can you provide the link to Ali express for the wire harness? 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> Very nice set up! Can you provide the link to Ali express for the wire harness?
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001058366660.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.38d1c5e5wQG35B&algo_pvid=e42a35da-67db-48aa-859f-fc415070b33f&algo_expid=e42a35da-67db-48aa-859f-fc415070b33f-21&btsid=0bb0624215996622732155924e5fa4&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001058366660.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.38d1c5e5wQG35B&algo_pvid=e42a35da-67db-48aa-859f-fc415070b33f&algo_expid=e42a35da-67db-48aa-859f-fc415070b33f-21&btsid=0bb0624215996622732155924e5fa4&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


Thank you! 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Yep that is it! They have options for just lights, just harness or both, be mindful. 

SEL-P’s have the 360* camera module under the passenger’s seat, so that needs to be moved in order to get the harness under the seat. Then on the drivers side is the Dynaudio amp. I had to unbolt that and move to the side and then unbolt its mounting backet and remove that in order to run the harness under the drivers seat. 


My next project, when I can find a garage to use, is to replace the meep meep alarm horn with the electronic siren that’s an option in Europe. I did it on my mk6 Jetta years ago and seems to be the same process. Not hard, just some steps are a real PITA to reach, but it can be done.


----------



## MrBiggss (Aug 5, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Going to swap out the driver side window switches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, i recently bought these switches, do i have to remove the door panel to install? thanks

- - - Updated - - -



sdvolksGTi said:


> Going to swap out the driver side window switches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Going to swap out the driver side window switches
> recently bought these switches, do i have to remove the door panel to install? thanks


Yes that was the easy part. Its more difficult to get to the switch


----------



## jigetz (May 13, 2015)

I recently added APR+ and their coil packs. Since adding APR+ I've noticed the stock tires may not be sicky enough to support my ever-so-often heavy foot. 

However, today it got a bath to wash off the "ash rain" that we have had due to fires.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Not "today", but several weeks ago I hypermiled my Arteon to a 500-mile range! No photo proof though... it only showed up for a few minutes and it was not safe for me to pull out my phone at the time.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

New H&R VTF adjustable springs, APR Stage 1 tune and Maxton Designs Body kit










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

^ car looks great! Tell me more about these adjustable springs. 


Over the last couple of weeks I did the following:

APR DP and STG 2 Tune
APR Coil packs with RS7 Plugs
IE Cold Air Intake
OEM Golf R Battery cover

I am very happy with the results. The car feels solid and the power improvement is definitely noticeable. My pain point continues to be the transmission tuning. I know the trans itself is solid and can handle the power but the way it’s tuned limits the performance you can get out of it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bgc996 said:


> Tell me more about these adjustable springs.


Just a spring with an adjustable perch so you can adjust the height...like this, for example:









Installed on the strut:


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Added mud flaps on her.. and gave her a bath after. Only after 3 days of driving in NY/NJ


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Cjwill said:


> New H&R VTF adjustable springs, APR Stage 1 tune and Maxton Designs Body kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which Front splitter did you get? Hows the fit and mount for the rear diffuser? Really really digging your height and the body kit. It looks subtle, but noticeable.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Arteon said:


> Which Front splitter did you get? Hows the fit and mount for the rear diffuser? Really really digging your height and the body kit. It looks subtle, but noticeable.


Thanks! I went with the v2 splitter - https://maxtondesign.com/product-eng-8474-FRONT-SPLITTER-v-2-VW-ARTEON.html

Knowing I was going to lower the car meant that the full splitter could be problematic from a ground clearance perspective. This version is aggressive and just different enough - like the car itself - to be unique 

As far as the rear diffuser, the fit was spot on. I’ve found the fit to be excellent for all of the parts so far 

The rear diffuser is held on with 3m VHB tape. I also used 3m 06396 adhesion promoter with the tape on the parts and the car. It is not going anywhere, that is for sure. Works instantly and is better in my opinion than glue and much easier to work with. The side skirts and front splitter besides 3m tape and promoter are also screwed in place with the supplied hardware from maxton 

I’m waiting for on more body kit part to come in to complete the look. https://maxtondesign.com/product-eng-8472-REAR-SIDE-SPLITTERS-VW-ARTEON.html rear side splitters. Will update pics when I get them installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

I got the APR+ Stage 1 tune today! Did a bit of driving and definitely enjoyed the pickup....still has the low gear lag/hesitation, but feels solid all around and I'm happy. Passed somebody going up a hill and it had surprising power/acceleration....


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

eteather said:


> I got the APR+ Stage 1 tune today! Did a bit of driving and definitely enjoyed the pickup....still has the low gear lag/hesitation, but feels solid all around and I'm happy. Passed somebody going up a hill and it had surprising power/acceleration....


Worth every penny. Basically restores engine performance to what the car should have launched with anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Updated my maps to 2021. Thanks to  https://instagram.com/peterdna?igshid=1lyy1lmw8qalw



























Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Updated my maps to 2021. Thanks to  https://instagram.com/peterdna?igshid=1lyy1lmw8qalw


What differences do you notice?

Better graphics/imagery?

Or is just newer/fresher points of reference?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

drod2045 said:


> What differences do you notice?
> 
> Better graphics/imagery?
> 
> Or is just newer/fresher points of reference?


So far I noticed more 3d buildings, The graphics seem the same. I sure there are newer up to date POIs, and roads.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Updated my maps to 2021. Thanks to  https://instagram.com/peterdna?igshid=1lyy1lmw8qalw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that Discover Pro head unit treating you? Any major differences from Discover Media other than screen size and lack of shortcut buttons and volume and running knobs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

SpokaneGTI said:


> How's that Discover Pro head unit treating you? Any major differences from Discover Media other than screen size and lack of shortcut buttons and volume and running knobs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












It’s treating me pretty well. I like that I can have the maps on both digital cockpit and this unit. I like that I don’t have knobs to clean around. It has a WiFi hotspot you can pair to your phone. It has the gesture controls to swipe left and right. And I like the way it looks


Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Got my blind spot monitor light fixed under warranty, just replaced in the service bay and was on my way. There was some corrosion in the connection housing.



















Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Lazy guys detail - (Nu Finish)



Best mod eVAR!


(Badgeskin over the 1/0 icon) Had some left over from the GLI.


Ghetto air bag warning delete...


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

S1ack said:


> Lazy guys detail - (Nu Finish)
> 
> 
> 
> Best mod eVAR!


Wow that looks great! I've been looking for something easy to apply, so I really like the sound of "Lazy guys detail". :laugh: Which specific Nu Finish product(s) did you use, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

buffym said:


> Which specific Nu Finish product(s) did you use, if you don't mind sharing?


There's more than one?

The original, in the orange bottle.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

New Wheels


----------



## rmstrumpet12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Toyin said:


> New Wheels


Those wheels look great! What are they called, what size are they and where did you get them from?


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

rmstrumpet12 said:


> Those wheels look great! What are they called, what size are they and where did you get them from?


These are OEM 20" Suzuka wheels from the Tiguan R. They are the same size as the 20" wheels that come with the Arteon. Offset is slightly different 38mm vs 40mm. These are refurbished used wheels that I got from https://www.stockwheels.com. They look even better in real life.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

Washed and waxed! First time by hand since I bought it in March...

https://i.imgur.com/Q7jbYaM.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/FzaPlrS.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/IQvIbox.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/IQvIbox.jpg


----------



## rmstrumpet12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Toyin said:


> These are OEM 20" Suzuka wheels from the Tiguan R. They are the same size as the 20" wheels that come with the Arteon. Offset is slightly different 38mm vs 40mm. These are refurbished used wheels that I got from They look even better in real life.


Thanks for the information. Is there anything that you notice due to the slightly different offset? Do the wheels and tires stick out more? Are they tucked more? Did you have to recalibrate anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

rmstrumpet12 said:


> Thanks for the information. Is there anything that you notice due to the slightly different offset? Do the wheels and tires stick out more? Are they tucked more? Did you have to recalibrate anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look a bit closer to flush than the Montevideo wheels but don't stick out at all. I imagine that's more likely due to the ½ inch increase in wheel width. I know people are running 10-15mm spacers so -2mm offset is negligible. I do notice the car handles much better, but the tire is most likely the reason for that. If your car is already aligned then there shouldn't be any issues. The shop said my car needed an alignment. Free alignment came with the package I purchased so had them do that as well.


----------



## rmstrumpet12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Toyin said:


> They look a bit closer to flush than the Montevideo wheels but don't stick out at all. I imagine that's more likely due to the ½ inch increase in wheel width. I know people are running 10-15mm spacers so -2mm offset is negligible. I do notice the car handles much better, but the tire is most likely the reason for that. If your car is already aligned then there shouldn't be any issues. The shop said my car needed an alignment. Free alignment came with the package I purchased so had them do that as well.


That’s great to hear. Last question. What size tire are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

rmstrumpet12 said:


> That’s great to hear. Last question. What size tire are you using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Standard tire size 245/35/ R20. I went with Continental ExtremeContact DWS06. Love them so far.


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

eteather said:


> this is what I ordered:
> VW - MK7.5 Golfs smooth VW emblem badgeskin set
> VW silhouette colour: matte black
> Emblem: Set - front & back
> ...


I’m thinking about adding a black Badgeskin to the front and rear emblem. I was walking toward my car from a distance today and for the first time I realized how much the VW front emblem stands out. I might want to make it more subtle.

I went to the Badgeskins site, and I’m seeing different options. Am I looking at the right thing? You got your front and back as a set? This listing only appears to be the front (although they mention the back briefly in the description?) https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p249/VW_-_MK7.5_Golfs_smooth_VW_front_emblem_badgeskin_set.html


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Got this in the mail, apparently it’s worth $10. 


Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

michaelj05 said:


> eteather said:
> 
> 
> > this is what I ordered:
> ...


Yes, that's the one...I've got it on mine....really like it... not too hard to put on.. see my post on this thread 3-4 posts ago.....


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

drod2045 said:


> What differences do you notice?
> 
> Better graphics/imagery?
> 
> Or is just newer/fresher points of reference?


Can someone point us to the file? Would love to update mine to the latest maps as well


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Cjwill said:


> Can someone point us to the file? Would love to update mine to the latest maps as well


This is just for the Discover Pro 9". I'm not sure if the Discover Media 8" update is available yet


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

michaelj05 said:


> eteather said:
> 
> 
> > this is what I ordered:
> ...


I’ve had this same thought. The badge stands out a bit too much with the chrome on black. I didn’t know that front cover existed, but I think I’m going to buy it now. Just blacked out the side markers from a previous post on here, and I think this would really round out the front end


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

eteather said:


> Yes, that's the one...I've got it on mine....really like it... not too hard to put on.. see my post on this thread 3-4 posts ago.....


I contacted the company because I’m having trouble figuring out which rear one to buy. It doesn’t appear to come as a set anymore, like you bought it. Now they sell them separately. And I’m not sure if I’m supposed to buy the front or the rear from this product:
https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p19/MK7_GOLF/GTI_VW_emblem_badgeskin_set_.html

Or maybe it doesn’t make a difference if the badges are the same size on the front and back of the MK7 Golf?


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

michaelj05 said:


> I contacted the company because I’m having trouble figuring out which rear one to buy. It doesn’t appear to come as a set anymore, like you bought it. Now they sell them separately. And I’m not sure if I’m supposed to buy the front or the rear from this product:
> https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p19/MK7_GOLF/GTI_VW_emblem_badgeskin_set_.html
> 
> Or maybe it doesn’t make a difference if the badges are the same size on the front and back of the MK7 Golf?



the MK7 is the wrong one....get the MK7.5 which has the same badge camera/Lidar as the Arteon:

https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p249/VW_-_MK7.5_Golfs_smooth_VW_front_emblem_badgeskin_set.html

I selected: backing color matte black, silhouette gloss, rim same as backing. I'm pretty sure it comes with the rear skin overlay too.


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

eteather said:


> the MK7 is the wrong one....get the MK7.5 which has the same badge camera/Lidar as the Arteon:
> 
> https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p249/VW_-_MK7.5_Golfs_smooth_VW_front_emblem_badgeskin_set.html
> 
> I selected: backing color matte black, silhouette gloss, rim same as backing. I'm pretty sure it comes with the rear skin overlay too.


They changed the way they sell them. They're no longer sold as a set. This is what their customer service team told me a week and a half ago, after I sent them a link to your post from earlier this year:



> Thanks for reaching out and sharing this post.
> 
> The front emblem can be found here
> https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p249/VW_-_MK7.5_Golfs_smooth_VW_front_emblem_badgeskin_set.html
> ...


The problem is that I don't know for sure which rear emblem to buy. When I go to https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p19/MK7_GOLF/GTI_VW_emblem_badgeskin_set_.html, I see that it gives me the choice for front or rear. I would *assume* it's going to be the rear one, but I am not sure. I tried replying to them 5 days ago, but I still haven't gotten a response. So I think I'll take a guess, and hope it's the right one.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I wonder how you would cover the back when it’s a 3D emblem vs the front being smooth. Funny, I find the front emblem to be a bit out of place, but I like the rear. I’m definitely getting the front one at least. Would like to see someone do the rear though.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Has anyone seen or bought the full replacement Emblems that are for sale on eBay Germany? They offer them in the Matt and Gloss Black. They are nice but expensive.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Meanrick69 said:


> Has anyone seen or bought the full replacement Emblems that are for sale on eBay Germany? They offer them in the Matt and Gloss Black. They are nice but expensive.


These?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/383567269083


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes that was one that I noticed. Pricey!


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

The front is basically badge-skins pre-applied....only worth it if you absolutely hate applying vinyl....


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Toyin said:


> New Wheels


Perfection. :heart:


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

eteather said:


> The front is basically badge-skins pre-applied....only worth it if you absolutely hate applying vinyl....


Never tried it. Is that easy to do?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Meanrick69 said:


> eteather said:
> 
> 
> > The front is basically badge-skins pre-applied....only worth it if you absolutely hate applying vinyl....
> ...


That’s it? If that’s the case, I’ll just buy the vinyl and do it myself


----------



## hoosier1661 (Mar 21, 2002)

Eibach springs, APR 91 tune, R600 intake, ECS turbo inlet pipe. It’s been a busy week!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Cleaned during my lunch break 


















Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Under seat lighting brackets cam today I installed them on the side I ran the light to. still need to route the passenger side
























Part# 4M0 881 547


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Under seat lighting brackets cam today I installed them on the side I ran the light to. still need to route the passenger side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Under seat lighting brackets cam today I installed them on the side I ran the light to. still need to route the passenger side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you use the DEAUTOLED kit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> Did you use the DEAUTOLED kit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ali express for the light kit, and ecs for the brackets but there are cheaper places to get the brackets.

US $11.68 35％ Off | Car Rear led ...uan Jetta 6
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m089GgN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

LSIII said:


> I am all about the OEM+ type of mod and glad I did this mod a couple months ago. Did it to my MK6 Jetta too and of course my Touareg had them from factory, so I had to do it to the Arteon. I always catch myself looking back at the rear foot wells, LOL!


I’ll have to do the passenger side to look back and see,lol.


----------



## jdanek (Aug 5, 2013)

Plasti-dipped the front lip, came out better than expected.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

jdanek said:


> Plasti-dipped the front lip, came out better than expected.
> View attachment 52228


That looks great. Never understood the need for that body colored front lip.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Ali B said:


> That looks great. Never understood the need for that body colored front lip.


It was originally one piece in the concept car from 2015, they had to change it to a separate piece for some safety reasons. It just a design piece to make the hood appear longer. 






1:30 for explanation 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Am I crazy, or do those Montevidos look like 20" rims?


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Am I crazy, or do those Montevidos look like 20" rims?


Nope, you aren’t. I was even wondering if they are bigger than 20”.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Am I crazy, or do those Montevidos look like 20" rims?


Those are 21” rims


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Faramarz1 said:


> Those are 21” rims
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn. They look _good. _How do we commission VW to make them in that size? hahaha


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

I got the Intake manifold decorative cover. Took a while for delivery, but got it from e-acca for $36, versus $60-$100 on eBay. It is a 100% unnecessary/novelty item.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

^ that looks great. Nice touch. Also like the use of the battery cover. I bought a Golf R battery blanket with the top for mine. Don’t get why they came from the factory without the top.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

How do you like the Skoda window washer fluid cover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

faroodi said:


> How do you like the Skoda window washer fluid cover?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it, can’t believe VAG doesn’t use it on all of their cars.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Did this a while ago, but did the smoke tint on the amber side markers in the front, and installed LED turn bulbs last night


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Did this a while ago, but did the smoke tint on the amber side markers in the front, and installed LED turn bulbs last night


Photos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Used my Wintershield Pro for the first big snow of the winter.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Side marker tint, dynamic wheel caps. K&N Cold Air and mudflaps come wednesday


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

faroodi said:


> Photos?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure thing. I'll take them in a bit, and post up


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

here’s some pics of the tinted side markers done, and a couple of the led turn signal lit up and in the housing


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Peckadelic said:


> Side marker tint, dynamic wheel caps. K&N Cold Air and mudflaps come wednesday
> 
> View attachment 60147


Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Arteon Wayne said:


> View attachment 60186
> 
> View attachment 60187
> View attachment 60188
> ...


Awesome! Now I need to tint my side markers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

faroodi said:


> Looks good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really like the look, as it did bother me somewhat with everything else being somewhat muted in color, and then there's this huge orange marker sticking out like a sore thumb on the sides.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Installed cold air intake. K&N *69-9506TTK*

Please laugh at my custom made engine cover decal.










Awesome turbo noises now, including blowoff.


If anyone is looking for the factory Airbox, minus the front air scoop (this intake uses it) I’m selling it on eBay.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Peckadelic said:


> Installed cold air intake. K&N *69-9506TTK*
> 
> Please laugh at my custom made engine cover decal.
> 
> ...


Can you post of video of the sound? I've been thinking about doing this.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Got DLA start up light sequence working. Had to Upload VCP file to 4B module













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Peckadelic said:


> Installed cold air intake. K&N *69-9506TTK*
> 
> Please laugh at my custom made engine cover decal.
> 
> ...


Nice. How was the installing? Fitment issues or any extra hardware needed?


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Jack-e-son said:


> Nice. How was the installing? Fitment issues or any extra hardware needed?


Nothing extra. I recommend installing the turbo inlay coupling first (like the directions say  ) since it’s a smaller size than the intake pipes and the coupling itself, so it won’t be flush. That way you can make sure the coupling is on the inlay nice and tight with no gaps. Otherwise, it was harder to get the damn stock Airbox off those mountings. Felt like I was deadlifting 300 pounds.



Toyin said:


> Can you post of video of the sound? I've been thinking about doing this.


I have a video, but don’t feel like going through the effort of uploading. Just imagine more air sound around 2-3k RPM, and blow off any time you let off throttle at or above that. Its


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Peckadelic said:


> Nothing extra. I recommend installing the turbo inlay coupling first (like the directions say  ) since it’s a smaller size than the intake pipes and the coupling itself, so it won’t be flush. That way you can make sure the coupling is on the inlay nice and tight with no gaps. Otherwise, it was harder to get the damn stock Airbox off those mountings. Felt like I was deadlifting 300 pounds.


Pulled the trigger on it finally.. and installed yesterday.. Definitely more noticeable over stock airbox. Removing the factory airbox was no joke. I felt like I was going to break it with the strength i was putting into it. And here I though it was going to be a easy install.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Thinking about maybe picking up an Arteon, question, does the Neuspeed Power Module work on the Arteon? I only see it advertised for GTI, Golf, maybe Audi.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

sebasEuRo said:


> Thinking about maybe picking up an Arteon, question, does the Neuspeed Power Module work on the Arteon? I only see it advertised for GTI, Golf, maybe Audi.


The Neuspeed website states it is compatible with these models:

Volkswagen Arteon MQB 2.0L TSI 4Motion
Volkswagen Arteon MQB 2.0L TSI FWD
Source:
NEUSPEED Power Module

So it appears to be fine for all US models. I'm picking up an Arteon too and I'm between a NSPM and a JB1. I just want a set and forget tune so no need for the JB4.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks! ^ I find a lot of good deals on FWD models and if we end up moving to Europe, I would get better MPG with the FWD, less expenses and less possible issues (see 4motion bevel box). It is hard to find a local one though, would love to drive one before I buy out of state, no FWD ones locally  , I already drove the 4motion model and I liked it but if I get FWD and either get APR or Neuspeed Power Module, I might have traction issues... hmm..


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

sebasEuRo said:


> Thanks! ^ I find a lot of good deals on FWD models and if we end up moving to Europe, I would get better MPG with the FWD, less expenses and less possible issues (see 4motion bevel box). It is hard to find a local one though, would love to drive one before I buy out of state, no FWD ones locally  , I already drove the 4motion model and I liked it but if I get FWD and either get APR or Neuspeed Power Module, I might have traction issues... hmm..


Yeah I don't know how this transmission would handle 300+ torque to just the front. For my 2.0T Accord with 273 torque it would constantly chirp the front wheels at just 3/4 acceleration.

Btw I got a good chuckle from the last line of your sig. Nice.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha thanks, I've had it for the longest time.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Unless you just want more power when already moving you will have trouble getting extra power to the ground with just FWD IMO. At least that has been my experience with my VR6 Passat.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Took delivery of my '21 SEL-P R-Line in Kings Red w/ the Mistral Gray interior today during a snow storm. Exterior needs a wash baaaaaaaad but the interior is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

It looks absolutely stunning in that color, and damn, those new rims look _good!_ Congratulations!!


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Don’t understand why Arteon sales are lagging just on the looks alone.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

tiger16 said:


> Don’t understand why Arteon sales are lagging just on the looks alone.


Watch this video podcast, Megan for VWoA works on the Arteon and explains why that is, plus it’s just a good episode. 






I’d love to have one, especially the Shooting Brake, but that’s not coming to the States. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Had my long awaited Maxton Design kit installed. Very happy with how it turned out. Fit and finish are spot on. I’ll get better pics this weekend.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

bgc996 said:


> Had my long awaited Maxton Design kit installed. Very happy with how it turned out. Fit and finish are spot on. I’ll get better pics this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 65756


Looks great! Also wanted to give you a shout out and a thank you as your car really inspired me to get my Kings Red. Counting down the days til I can get it tinted. You've also put me on the fence about if I should keep my Bumperdillo or not..


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

HandonBread said:


> Took delivery of my '21 SEL-P R-Line in Kings Red w/ the Mistral Gray interior today during a snow storm. Exterior needs a wash baaaaaaaad but the interior is absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 65592



Nice looking color. I have the Arteon’s interior called many things but never herd it called “ absolutely stunning.” Before. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Thanks! I really like the look, as it did bother me somewhat with everything else being somewhat muted in color, and then there's this huge orange marker sticking out like a sore thumb on the sides.


Of course you know the orange color is for safety reason, but form over function by all means.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

HandonBread said:


> Looks great! Also wanted to give you a shout out and a thank you as your car really inspired me to get my Kings Red. Counting down the days til I can get it tinted. You've also put me on the fence about if I should keep my Bumperdillo or not..


thanks man! I appreciate that. Kings red looks awesome. Saw one at my dealer recently and really liked it. Man, I went back and forth on the bumperdillo for a while but am very happy with how clean it looks without it. I had some PPF installed in place of it and though not as effective as the Bumperdillo, it provides enough protection without changing any of the lines on the car.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

The G Man said:


> Nice looking color. I have the Arteon’s interior called many things but never herd it called “ absolutely stunning.” Before. Enjoy your new ride.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I've wanted this car since I first saw it 3 years ago so perhaps now that I finally have it I'm just blindly professing my love for it.

I think the dash looks more streamlined and clean for the '21 refresh - quite happy they moved the parking buttons down to the shifter and put the heated steering wheel button where it belongs. I also love the new ambient lighting patterns on the doors.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

bgc996 said:


> thanks man! I appreciate that. Kings red looks awesome. Saw one at my dealer recently and really liked it. Man, I went back and forth on the bumperdillo for a while but am very happy with how clean it looks without it. I had some PPF installed in place of it and though not as effective as the Bumperdillo, it provides enough protection without changing any of the lines on the car.
> 
> View attachment 65849


That's clean. I didn't notice before that you have the maxton rear valance as well. Does that just adhere to the bumper? Also can I ask what percentage tint you have?


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Same thing happened to me HandonBread. I saw the preproduction model at the auto show. It caught my attention. Sat in it and fell in love and couldnt get it out of my mind. But sadly forgot all about it until i did some car shopping and it pretty much checked all the boxes for me. Cant wait till i get to order the rear valance. It would look so nice on the white.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

HandonBread said:


> That's clean. I didn't notice before that you have the maxton rear valance as well. Does that just adhere to the bumper? Also can I ask what percentage tint you have?


I have the side skirts as well. It gets glued onto the bumper. Tint is 20% all around and 60% on windshield.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

HandonBread said:


> I've wanted this car since I first saw it 3 years ago so perhaps now that I finally have it I'm just blindly professing my love for it.
> 
> I think the dash looks more streamlined and clean for the '21 refresh - quite happy they moved the parking buttons down to the shifter and put the heated steering wheel button where it belongs. I also love the new ambient lighting patterns on the doors.


You know, I’m in the opposite camp in a way. Despite having leased 2 CC’s in the past, the 2019-2020 Arteon never really appealed to me, mainly because I’ve only seriously considered manual cars. The limited palette of drab silver/gray/black colors for 2020 MY didn’t help. Also, despite liking the design of the 20” turbine style wheels, all-black wheels are a dealbreaker for me. No offense to the majority who like dark wheels but I don’t care for the permanent brake dust look. But something about the 2021 model model has me smitten. Maybe it was the Kings Red cars featured in all the press videos and photos, or the 20” bi-color wheels and the R-line front fascia on the outside, and of course the vastly improved interior. The automotive landscape has also changed and there are hardly any new appealing manual cars (I don’t care for the Mk 8 GTI with its terrible interior ergonomics). So I’m now seriously looking at getting a ‘21 SEL-P R-line. I’ll keep my manual Mk 7 GTI for now to satisfy my desire to row my own boat though.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

I've just realized my rear license plate area doesn't have any holes... Am I supposed to screw the license plate directly into the bumper?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HandonBread said:


> I've just realized my rear license plate area doesn't have any holes... Am I supposed to screw the license plate directly into the bumper??


Get one of these, considering it for my next VW. 






Custom License Plates - Adhesive license plate replica


Custom License Plates. Order online USA license plate replica stickers. Easy & simple way to avoid drilling your car's bumper.




customlicenseplates.us






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

HandonBread said:


> I've just realized my rear license plate area doesn't have any holes... Am I supposed to screw the license plate directly into the bumper??


I used these on mine. 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073CHNLWJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Easy to put in and the rubber will keep the plate from hitting the bumper. But yeah, you're just supposed to screw it into the plastic.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

The new 21 colors are nice, only minor exterior changes and moderate interior changes, some for better, some are worst.


HandonBread said:


> I've just realized my rear license plate area doesn't have any holes... Am I supposed to screw the license plate directly into the bumper??


just like the front, you have to drill the holes yourself or come up with some creative way to mount the plate, the dealer should have done it for you. Not sure if you need front plate but need to be careful up front When drill as the radar is in close vicinity.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

from what i was told. the front has a special bracket they swap out if you need. the rears for me they drilled directly into the bumper.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

The G Man said:


> Of course you know the orange color is for safety reason, but form over function by all means.


I understand it’s there as a safety measure. One I still find funny that the US has a law in place for us to have a large amber signal upfront, but still allow us to use single color tail lights (w/o amber) vs Europe. If it was just a reflector, I’d almost consider against covering it up, but since we have a LED to signal which direction we’re turning, I don’t think it’s as much of a hazard in visibility.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

KCJeep said:


> Unless you just want more power when already moving you will have trouble getting extra power to the ground with just FWD IMO. At least that has been my experience with my VR6 Passat.


Yeah I remember my Passat GT and my 2006 Passat VR6 FWD, they were fine for everyday driving but that moment when you leave the traffic light a bit hard, you mos def lose traction fast.  I think I could learn to moderate it, we'll see! Anxiously waiting for a SEL R-Line now that they finally come with the parking sensors without having to go Premium! And that SEL steering wheel..!


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> I used these on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I purchased these yesterday but I'm wondering how they are going to stay in the bumper? The ones I received are completely smooth behind the front lip whereas a reviewer posted his set that has little nubs behind the front lip that would secure it in place?





















Reihenmotor5 said:


> Get one of these, considering it for my next VW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this even legal? lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

There doesn’t seem to be any laws that says you can’t and they use reflective materials. Granted it may vary by state. Considering I’m in a state that requires a front plate, if you don’t have one you get pulled over so I doubt while driving they’ll even think that’s vinyl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Ordered the redesigned Euro tails with animation


























Part #s
3G8 945 207 L (LEFT OUTER)
3G8 945 208 L (RIGHT OUTER)
3G8 945 307 S (LEFT INNER)
3G8 945 308 S (RIGHT INNER)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Siiiiick


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Ordered the redesigned Euro tails with animation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trailblazer! Is there just one version of the IQ lights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Ordered the redesigned Euro tails with animation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !! I was thinking of buying that set 😂 Do any modifications need to be made for them to work?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Meanrick69 said:


> NICE !! I was thinking of buying that set 😂 Do any modifications need to be made for them to work?


If you already have the Euro Tail mods from previous gen you should be good to go. If not then there will be some wiring and coding changes.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> Trailblazer! Is there just one version of the IQ lights?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The other versions are for Shooting Brake, and one for non dynamical


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

I was initially bummed that the U.S. cars did not get the updated taillights, but I got over it quickly. Aside from the dynamic turn light sequence, I don't think the graphics of the new Euro lights are really any nicer. The 2019-2021 U,S. taillights are still LED, so it's not a big loss. I would have liked to have the updated rear diffuser with black between the chrome exhaust outlets.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Ordered the redesigned Euro tails with animation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice looking taillights, please post some pics once installed. Much appreciated.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Poor attempt and drifting the Arteon. Too much asphalt still showing. I could smell those Conti Extremes after only a few attempts. 
My son had better success in the Golf R after we did the full ESC delete.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Finally cleaned all the salt and grime off from delivery.


----------



## Rescue16 (Feb 4, 2021)

LSIII said:


> Wireless CarPlay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What year Arty did you switch to wireless car play looking at doing that for my 2019 SE 4 motion


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Rescue16 said:


> What year Arty did you switch to wireless car play looking at doing that for my 2019 SE 4 motion


I have a 2019. I bought the dongle in the link and you just plug it into the USB port under the armrest. The dongle is good, just sometimes it has issues connecting and you have to unplug and plug it back in. At times it can get annoying


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

I installed the euro spec blind spot mirror.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

HandonBread said:


> Finally cleaned all the salt and grime off from delivery.


The car looks great in Kings Red and the Mistral/Raven interior is just cherry on top. I’m still thinking about the Kings Red on Titan black 330 miles away in NorCal.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Ali B said:


> The car looks great in Kings Red and the Mistral/Raven interior is just cherry on top. I’m still thinking about the Kings Red on Titan black 330 miles away in NorCal.


What kind of deals are they offering out there. Most of the discounts here in South Florida are 12%. That’s before any sort of negotiations begin.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

tiger16 said:


> What kind of deals are they offering out there. Most of the discounts here in South Florida are 12%. That’s before any sort of negotiations begin.


I was able to get 16% off with help from the VW Partner Program from a dealer in Ohio.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

HandonBread said:


> I was able to get 16% off with help from the VW Partner Program from a dealer in Ohio.


Good to know. I have access to the VW PP. I will print it up and take it in if I decide to go forward with it. Still haven’t driven one yet but like the looks of it and the refresh on the interior.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Installed matte aluminum mirror caps and the dynamic side turn signals compliments of @faroodi

Nothing quite like breaking plastic tabs off your week old car!


----------



## Rescue16 (Feb 4, 2021)

Got the Tint done and a wash and wax....Darn I love this car!!!


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

tiger16 said:


> What kind of deals are they offering out there. Most of the discounts here in South Florida are 12%. That’s before any sort of negotiations begin.


The adverised prices on AutoTrader.com top out at $5-6K off MSRP on the SEL-P R-line in SoCal. The lease quote I was given was $7,450 off MSRP (including $500 VW PP discount) on a $48,585 MSRP car, so about 15.3% off. That particular car is still sitting in their inventory a month later. I want monthly payments $25-30 lower at least, which may or may not be feasible. The 50% residual on a 3 yr/36K month lease kills it without a huge discount off MSRP. Apparently the 50% residual is the highest it's ever been, so no hope of the residual going up.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Ali B said:


> The adverised prices on AutoTrader.com top out at $5-6K off MSRP on the SEL-P R-line in SoCal. The lease quote I was given was $7,450 off MSRP (including $500 VW PP discount) on a $48,585 MSRP car, so about 15.3% off. That particular car is still sitting in their inventory a month later. I want monthly payments $25-30 lower at least, which may or may not be feasible. The 50% residual on a 3 yr/36K month lease kills it without a huge discount off MSRP. Apparently the 50% residual is the highest it's ever been, so no hope of the residual going up.


Im not a car leasing guy. So you are looking for a higher residual value which will lower your monthly payment?


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Ali B said:


> The adverised prices on AutoTrader.com top out at $5-6K off MSRP on the SEL-P R-line in SoCal. The lease quote I was given was $7,450 off MSRP (including $500 VW PP discount) on a $48,585 MSRP car, so about 15.3% off. That particular car is still sitting in their inventory a month later. I want monthly payments $25-30 lower at least, which may or may not be feasible. The 50% residual on a 3 yr/36K month lease kills it without a huge discount off MSRP. Apparently the 50% residual is the highest it's ever been, so no hope of the residual going up.


The residual on this car is terrible, resale price drops just as fast as lease residual. This is the price we pay for low volume car that is not yet a classic.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I buy new cars and keep them. Currently driving a 2008 BMW 528i that I bought new nearly thirteen years ago. Now if I was smart I would buy a CPO or a slightly used car that’s one or two years old. I love my German cars but they all fall off the cliff as far as depreciation goes and can be expensive to maintain. This refreshed Arteon is an opportunity to get a nice car with lots of tech and safety with a nice warranty at a bargain. I’m hoping to get to test drive one next week and if I like it I hope to score an excellent deal.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Toyin said:


> Poor attempt and drifting the Arteon. Too much asphalt still showing. I could smell those Conti Extremes after only a few attempts.
> My son had better success in the Golf R after we did the full ESC delete.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

SDVolksGTI, That looks like fun, were you able to shut off traction and stability controls? Seems like there is still some electronic nanny in play in your video.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

The G Man said:


> SDVolksGTI, That looks like fun, were you able to shut off traction and stability controls? Seems like there is still some electronic nanny in play in your video.


It was fun! The ladies that coach figure skating with, wanted a ride. lol 
I had it in ECS sport, and on Individual DCC all set to sport. sport plus stiffness setting


----------



## Rescue16 (Feb 4, 2021)

With all the rain around here lately was sick of seeing all the mud on the freshly washed and waxed Arty so put on Mud Flaps...Took me about 30 minutes hopefully it will keep it somewhat cleaner.


----------



## seal456 (Feb 10, 2021)

LSIII said:


> Well long story short, I stumbled on a VW Troc wireless Qi charger that fits perfectly in the US Arteon cubby in front of the shifter.
> 
> I removed the rubber tray and popped out the factory insert and the Qi charger snaps in perfectly and the rubber mat sets back in and you don’t know it’s there.
> 
> ...





LSIII said:


> Well long story short, I stumbled on a VW Troc wireless Qi charger that fits perfectly in the US Arteon cubby in front of the shifter.
> 
> I removed the rubber tray and popped out the factory insert and the Qi charger snaps in perfectly and the rubber mat sets back in and you don’t know it’s there.
> 
> ...


How quickly does this charge? I purchased a similar charging pad but it charges maybe 3% in 25 minutes?


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

seal456 said:


> How quickly does this charge? I purchased a similar charging pad but it charges maybe 3% in 25 minutes?


Honestly I am not sure. I have never really tracked it. It mainly just keeps it from going flat when streaming via Bluetooth and wireless CarPlay.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I ASSUME not that fast. There are so many variables in wireless charging and charging in general. From what I found on the Troc wireless charger, 

Wireless Charging: 10W fast charging, 7W for iPhone, also support 5W wireless charging
7W for iPhone is pretty slow. 10W is okay but slow compared to say a Pixel Stand that does 18W. MagSafe is 15W with a recommended 20W charger. 

It should be good to keep the phone from going flat as LSIII said and not to expect a full charge.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

LSIII said:


> I installed the euro spec blind spot mirror.


I really like these on the Golf.
However, the Arteon looks to have auto dimming. If yours have auto dimming (I see a slight edgeline that implies it does), and it works, can you share the part #s. I will do this ASAP. I assume thet are heated as well.


----------



## DaveR411 (Jan 20, 2017)

The p/n for the auto-dimming and heated blind spot (aspherical) mirror for the driver's side (passenger side is not wired for auto-dimming) for the Arteon is 3G0 857 521 A.






Search by part number







www.e-acca.com


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

S1ack said:


> I really like these on the Golf.
> However, the Arteon looks to have auto dimming. If yours have auto dimming (I see a slight edgeline that implies it does), and it works, can you share the part #s. I will do this ASAP. I assume thet are heated as well.


Yes I have the heated/auto dim version. The part # that [mention]DaveR411 [/mention] posted is what I installed. I got it on eBay from someone in Latvia.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

DaveR411 said:


> 3G0 857 521 A


Wow $211 for one?



LSIII said:


> Yes I have the heated/auto dim version. The part # that [mention]DaveR411 [/mention] posted is what I installed. I got it on eBay from someone in Latvia.


That's more like it.

Thanks


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

S1ack said:


> Wow $211 for one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





S1ack said:


> Wow $211 for one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and 211 from e acca is still cheaper than list price. 

Make sure you look at the eBay ones closely, because the cheaper ones had some Knicks and scratches. I paid $105-ish for one that was in perfect condition.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

My insurance company once paid $500 to replace one of the side mirror from another car. The auto dimming feature is very expensive for some reason.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Tested out the tire changing tools 😒. First trip into the big city in months. A note of warning, you can't see the road well when going from bright sunlight into a tunnel. I was joined by an Audi with low profile tires a couple minutes later. 
@The G Man weren't you warning me about 20" wheels a little while ago? 😂😂😂


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow that looks like a huge hit on that wheel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Holysh!t, that must have sounded horrendous inside the cabin. Like some extra interior skidmarks to deal with.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

faroodi said:


> Wow that looks like a huge hit on that wheel.





S1ack said:


> Holysh!t, that must have sounded horrendous inside the cabin. Like some extra interior skidmarks to deal with.


Actually my son and I were surprised that the tire flatted. It didn't rattle the entire car. I've hit pot holes where you're positive there's been some serious damage, this wasn't one of them. Makes me wonder if there was something sticking up from the road. 

I'll take it in to see if the wheel can be straightened, but I'm pretty sure I'm looking at new wheel and definitely a new tire. Replacement costs will probably be as much as a cheap 18" winter set which might be my next purchase.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Wow, that is one dented rim, looks like the tire blew out too, must be one heck of a pothole. the price we paid to look good. I am not sure if the 19” would have fare any better in this case, maybe you can sell it to your dealer for show and tell to sell tire and rim insurance.


----------



## DaveR411 (Jan 20, 2017)

LSIII said:


> Yeah and 211 from e acca is still cheaper than list price.
> 
> Make sure you look at the eBay ones closely, because the cheaper ones had some Knicks and scratches. I paid $105-ish for one that was in perfect condition.


Back in December, 2019, when I was having wild and crazy dreams of owning a new, or even CPO'd Arteon, I purchased the driver's side aspherical, heated, self-dimming mirror, 3G0 857 521 A, on speculation, from e acca. (The passenger's side _non_-self-dimming version is 3G0 857 52*2* A.) The driver's side price that I paid then was $158.34, today it's $203.19; the passenger's side then was $42.01, today $53.16. Those are big price increases in just 14 months. I paid _only_ $19.38 for FedEx shipping with a tracking #. It arrived in 15 calendar days, at Christmas-time. Check other's shipping $$ & time. Just sayin'. The mirror itself was _brand new_, nary a fingerprint on the glass, and securely bundled in a bubble wrap bag. It looked untouched. The OE box lay neatly folded on top of the bubble wrap bag (I guess to facilitate customs). Interestingly, if you check the ebay photos, the paper label on the back of the driver's side mirror says "Assembled in USA"!!! And, the paper label on my OE box says "Made in FRANCE". And e acca shipped it from LATVIA. Go figure. The miracles of modern commerce!!

I still have those wild and crazy dreams of owning that new or CPO'd Arteon. And one shiny aspherical mirror. And a pretty darn nice '17 Passat SEL-P V6 with a DSG tranny.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

The G Man said:


> Wow, that is one dented rim, looks like the tire blew out too, must be one heck of a pothole. the price we paid to look good. I am not sure if the 19” would have fare any better in this case, maybe you can sell it to your dealer for show and tell to sell tire and rim insurance.


how much should someone pay for wheel/tire insurance there VW. Roads are horrible and 20’s make me nervous


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> how much should someone pay for wheel/tire insurance there VW. Roads are horrible and 20’s make me nervous


When I bought my Arteon I haggled to get the wheel & key protection packages for $1000. I've already used the wheel protection twice (Ex-partner curbed the rim up to the lug nuts and then I bent on when I hit a pothole)
So far definitely worth it. Although I think one of those times they switched the spare and the tire because I have one rim where wheel dust sticks constantly. (The rest have the ceramic coating on them)


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I DIDNT KNOW YOU CAN HAGGLE THE PROTECTION PACKAGE!!.. oh wells.. paid $1200 for mine. 6700miles so far.. fingers crossed I never have to use it. But unfortunately I need to bring the car in. Vibrations at 65-75/80. Had the wheels balanced and did an alignment elsewhere which made it better but still there.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Jack-e-son said:


> I DIDNT KNOW YOU CAN HAGGLE THE PROTECTION PACKAGE!!.. oh wells.. paid $1200 for mine. 6700miles so far.. fingers crossed I never have to use it. But unfortunately I need to bring the car in. Vibrations at 65-75/80. Had the wheels balanced and did an alignment elsewhere which made it better but still there.


I had the same issue and it was cupping on the tires. I had a similar issue on my CC as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I didn’t buy any of the insurance offered yesterday. I am a self insurer / gambler.😀


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

When my 2008 BMW 5 was coming up on the end of its new car warranty I looked into buying an extended contract. Decided at the end not to do it and it was a good call as i wouldn’t have used a nickel of it.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

faroodi said:


> I had the same issue and it was cupping on the tires. I had a similar issue on my CC as well.


Cupping at 6700 miles? These are some cheap ass tires. 



tiger16 said:


> I didn’t buy any of the insurance offered yesterday. I am a self insurer / gambler.😀


You brave.. haha.. I drive daily so the peace of mind of having insurance is good.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> how much should someone pay for wheel/tire insurance there VW. Roads are horrible and 20’s make me nervous


If I remember right, the dealer 1st offer was $1800 for 3 years, I think I could have talk him down a couple hundred. I have 19”, the 20” will cost more. All these tire and wheel insurance are a scam, if you start making too many claims, sometimes they have the right to deny your claim.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I’ve been lucky I guess. Have never bought or had to use wheel / tire insurance. This is a profit center for the F & I department when you buy a new car. Of course it is a personal decision.😀


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

After looking thru the terms and conditions. It does sound like scam and they can deny your claim. These are excluded items.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Just got word from the dealer... all 4 wheels are bent.. still waiting on update but good news is the tires are fine?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Damn. Sorry man


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Jack-e-son said:


> Just got word from the dealer... all 4 wheels are bent.. still waiting on update but good news is the tires are fine?


Very unlikely all 4 rims are bent.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Thats what the tech said.. but funnily enough he only recorded the front two.. and mentioned ALL 4 wheels are bent and didnt record the back 2.. Probably wasnt as bad as the fronts.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Jack-e-son said:


> Thats what the tech said.. but funnily enough he only recorded the front two.. and mentioned ALL 4 wheels are bent and didnt record the back 2.. Probably wasnt as bad as the fronts.



Jesus how big was this thing you hit. I hit a pot hole and lucky my rim was fine just blew the tire


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Honestly don't know. It's not deep enough to blow out the tire but deep enough to dent the wheel... I'm still baffled..

Happened over the winter storm that hit NY/NJ in the beginning of the month. First I thought it was ice/snow in the wheel or ice build up somewhere but it still vibrated after everything is cleared.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

How does a pothole dent all 4 rims without blowing out any tires, but thinking about the last time I drove in NYC, the potholes are like craters.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

90% done with chrome delete in the front 
Such a PITA but it’s always good to save some $ 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

I swapped out the outer tails for the non-dynamic euro tails so I could have an amber signal. 

I was going to go the dynamic route, but where I live has a dark and cramped parking garage. It would have been a PITA to do all the wiring.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Rocking the asymmetric look 😂. The rim (unsurprisingly) is toast, new one is on order


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

LSIII said:


> I swapped out the outer tails for the non-dynamic euro tails so I could have an amber signal.
> 
> I was going to go the dynamic route, but where I live has a dark and cramped parking garage. It would have been a PITA to do all the wiring.


What all did you have to do for them to work? They look great. I really don’t like the NA lights.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Activated SSPL (Single Side Parking Light)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Brought one home! 2021 SEL P R Line in silver. I’ll post pics later if I can remember how.
huge thanks to all those that have given input. Old CC days (bsick, snobrdan) GTI guys, Some of the Atlas guys and now the Arteon bunch. Great forum to learn from. Have plans now, but can post details/deal later. Pretty happy, got Atlas from these guys and they made things pretty painless and something I could live with. KC guys, I’ll be hitting you up on next steps after I get thru the manual


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Brought one home! 2021 SEL P R Line in silver. I’ll post pics later if I can remember how.
> huge thanks to all those that have given input. Old CC days (bsick, snobrdan) GTI guys, Some of the Atlas guys and now the Arteon bunch. Great forum to learn from. Have plans now, but can post details/deal later. Pretty happy, got Atlas from these guys and they made things pretty painless and something I could live with. KC guys, I’ll be hitting you up on next steps after I get thru the manual


Congratulations. I need to get pictures posted of my 2021 silver SEL P as well. Just got the windows tinted the other day. 😀


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

bgc996 said:


> What all did you have to do for them to work? They look great. I really don’t like the NA lights.





bgc996 said:


> What all did you have to do for them to work? They look great. I really don’t like the NA lights.





bgc996 said:


> What all did you have to do for them to work? They look great. I really don’t like the NA lights.


It was pretty simple. I ordered the following part numbers from e-acca. 3G8 945 207 G and 3G8 945 208 G. There is an access panel in the trunk behind the taillights that you need to open and you’ll see a white twist nut. Unscrew that twist nut and pull out the taillight and disconnect the connector. 

You need to shave off the plastic tab on the vehicle side connector with a knife/razor blade. 










Then install the new tails in the reverse order

Lastly, you will need to update the coding in Module 09. Don’t have it handy at the moment.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ordered my Front splitter 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks LSIII! Really appreciate it. Great mod 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bgc996 said:


> Thanks LSIII! Really appreciate it. Great mod 👍🏼👍🏼


He's the Thread if you also want to do full dynamic Euro tails
Euro Tail Turn Signals


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Below is the coding I used on my '19 SEL-P. As always, use at your own risk..

ENG116956-ENG116262-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction CD 20maximize ENG116956-ENG116266-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction EF 20minimize ENG116956-ENG116270-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction GH 20maximize ENG116956-ENG116257-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert AB 20127ENG116956-ENG116261-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert CD 20127ENG116956-ENG116265-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert EF 200ENG116956-ENG116269-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert GH 200ENG116956-ENG116254-Leuchte20BR LA71-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 203D ENG116956-ENG116572-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lampendefektbitposition 209ENG116956-ENG116252-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lasttyp 2034 - LED Bremsleuchten ENG116956-ENG116258-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 20Always ENG116956-ENG116255-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion A 20Brake lamp ENG116956-ENG116256-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion B 20not active ENG116956-ENG116259-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20not active ENG116956-ENG116260-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion D 20not active ENG116956-ENG116263-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion E 20not active ENG116956-ENG116264-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20not active ENG116956-ENG116267-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion G 20not active ENG116956-ENG116268-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion H 20not active ENG116957-ENG116281-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction CD 21minimize ENG116957-ENG116285-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction EF 21maximize ENG116957-ENG116289-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction GH 21maximize ENG116957-ENG116276-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert AB 21127ENG116957-ENG116280-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert CD 210ENG116957-ENG116284-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert EF 210ENG116957-ENG116288-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert GH 210ENG116957-ENG116273-Leuchte21BR RC8-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 213E ENG116957-ENG116573-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lampendefektbitposition 2119ENG116957-ENG116271-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lasttyp 2134 - LED Bremsleuchten ENG116957-ENG116277-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 21Always ENG116957-ENG116274-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion A 21Brake lamp ENG116957-ENG116275-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion B 21not active ENG116957-ENG116278-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21not active ENG116957-ENG116279-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion D 21not active ENG116957-ENG116282-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion E 21not active ENG116957-ENG116283-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21not active ENG116957-ENG116286-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion G 21not active ENG116957-ENG116287-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion H 21not active 


ENG116959-ENG116319-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimming Direction CD 23maximize ENG116959-ENG116323-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimming Direction EF 23maximize ENG116959-ENG116327-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimming Direction GH 23maximize ENG116959-ENG116314-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimmwert AB 23127ENG116959-ENG116318-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimmwert CD 230ENG116959-ENG116322-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimmwert EF 230ENG116959-ENG116326-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimmwert GH 230ENG116959-ENG116311-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 2347ENG116959-ENG116575-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lampendefektbitposition 230ENG116959-ENG116309-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lasttyp 2336 - LED Kleinleistung ENG116959-ENG116315-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 23Always ENG116959-ENG116312-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion A 23Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) ENG116959-ENG116313-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion B 23Parklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert li & re) ENG116959-ENG116316-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion C 23not active ENG116959-ENG116317-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion D 23not active ENG116959-ENG116320-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion E 23not active ENG116959-ENG116321-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion F 23not active ENG116959-ENG116324-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion G 23not active ENG116959-ENG116325-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion H 23not active ENG116960-ENG116338-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimming Direction CD 24maximize ENG116960-ENG116342-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimming Direction EF 24maximize ENG116960-ENG116346-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimming Direction GH 24maximize ENG116960-ENG116333-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimmwert AB 24127ENG116960-ENG116337-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimmwert CD 240ENG116960-ENG116341-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimmwert EF 240ENG116960-ENG116345-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimmwert GH 240ENG116960-ENG116330-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 2448ENG116960-ENG116576-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lampendefektbitposition 240ENG116960-ENG116328-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lasttyp 2436 - LED Kleinleistung ENG116960-ENG116334-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 24Always ENG116960-ENG116331-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion A 24Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) ENG116960-ENG116332-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion B 24Parking light right ENG116960-ENG116335-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion C 24not active ENG116960-ENG116336-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion D 24not active ENG116960-ENG116339-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion E 24not active ENG116960-ENG116340-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion F 24not active ENG116960-ENG116343-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion G 24not active ENG116960-ENG116344-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion H 24not active 


ENG116963-ENG116395-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimming Direction CD 27maximize ENG116963-ENG116399-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimming Direction EF 27minimize ENG116963-ENG116403-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimming Direction GH 27maximize ENG116963-ENG116390-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert AB 27127ENG116963-ENG116394-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert CD 27127ENG116963-ENG116398-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert EF 270ENG116963-ENG116402-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert GH 270ENG116963-ENG116387-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 272A ENG116963-ENG116579-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lampendefektbitposition 271A ENG116963-ENG116385-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lasttyp 2738 - LED BlinkleuchtenENG116963-ENG116391-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 27Always ENG116963-ENG116388-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion A 27not active ENG116963-ENG116389-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion B 27not active ENG116963-ENG116392-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27not active ENG116963-ENG116393-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion D 27Blinken rechts Hellphase ENG116963-ENG116396-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion E 27Blinken rechts Dunkelphase ENG116963-ENG116397-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion F 27not active ENG116963-ENG116400-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion G 27not active ENG116963-ENG116401-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion H 27not active ENG116964-ENG116414-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimming Direction CD 28maximize ENG116964-ENG116418-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimming Direction EF 28minimize ENG116964-ENG116422-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimming Direction GH 28maximize ENG116964-ENG116409-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimmwert AB 28127ENG116964-ENG116413-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimmwert CD 28127ENG116964-ENG116417-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimmwert EF 280ENG116964-ENG116421-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimmwert GH 280ENG116964-ENG116406-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 2829ENG116964-ENG116580-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lampendefektbitposition 280A ENG116964-ENG116404-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lasttyp 2838 - LED BlinkleuchtenENG116964-ENG116410-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 28Always ENG116964-ENG116407-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion A 28not active ENG116964-ENG116408-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion B 28not active ENG116964-ENG116411-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion C 28not active ENG116964-ENG116412-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion D 28Blinken links Hellphase ENG116964-ENG116415-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion E 28Blinken links Dunkelphase ENG116964-ENG116416-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion F 28not active ENG116964-ENG116419-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion G 28not active ENG116964-ENG116420-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion H 28not active


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone look into Kessy for the rear doors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

faroodi said:


> Anyone look into Kessy for the rear doors?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Charles from Humble Mechanic did a video about the handle swap on his Golf R, but not sure if I’ve seen it done on the Arteon


----------



## rmmccr (Feb 24, 2021)

First thing: Autobahn i3 ceramic installed all the way around with 80% on front windshield and 33% everywhere else.

Have an appointment to get APR Stage 1 in a week.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

rmmccr said:


> View attachment 72780
> 
> First thing: Autobahn i3 ceramic installed all the way around with 80% on front windshield and 33% everywhere else.
> 
> Have an appointment to get APR Stage 1 in a week.


Very nice 
Will you be getting the stage 1 Plus ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmmccr (Feb 24, 2021)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Very nice
> Will you be getting the stage 1 Plus ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m still on the fence with this one. I started another thread asking others opinions. In the grand scheme of things, $500 doesn’t seem like too much for piece of mind but I’ve seen way more people do Stage 1 vs Plus on this forum, so unsure if it’s even necessary.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Think of it as insurance - I have been tuning my VWs since my 93 Corrado without any “insurance” but I was planning to get the APR Plus for my wife’s Tiguan but they delayed so much I talked myself out of the Plus to save $$ on the standard Stage 1 93 tune.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

rmmccr said:


> I’m still on the fence with this one. I started another thread asking others opinions. In the grand scheme of things, $500 doesn’t seem like too much for piece of mind but I’ve seen way more people do Stage 1 vs Plus on this forum, so unsure if it’s even necessary.


I have APR Plus and this car puts a smile on my face every day. Would I want more power, sure but as is it's almost as fun as my Golf R. The peace of mind of a warranty can't be understated. I'm fine getting on the throttle, knowing the the torque specs are within design tolerance of the transmission AND if something goes wrong it will be covered.


----------



## rmmccr (Feb 24, 2021)

Toyin said:


> I have APR Plus and this car puts a smile on my face every day. Would I want more power, sure but as is it's almost as fun as my Golf R. The peace of mind of a warranty can't be understated. I'm fine getting on the throttle, knowing the the torque specs are within design tolerance of the transmission AND if something goes wrong it will be covered.


That’s reassuring me that plus is the way to go. As far as I’m concerned, the plus should be enough for me.. especially considering that my last car was a ‘17 Golf lol.
Appreciate the insight!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Updated to 2021 Maps for Discover pro, update for Discover media comes out at week 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

rmmccr said:


> That’s reassuring me that plus is the way to go. As far as I’m concerned, the plus should be enough for me.. especially considering that my last car was a ‘17 Golf lol.
> Appreciate the insight!


I have the APR Stage 1 Plus and there Turbo Inlet Pipe as well as a R600 Intake. Im very happy overall compared to stock. I think it's worth the money and a bit of piece of mind.


----------



## DaveR411 (Jan 20, 2017)

Arteon Wayne said:


> I think Charles from Humble Mechanic did a video about the handle swap on his Golf R, but not sure if I’ve seen it done on the Arteon


Here's Charles' video of his handle-swap and Kessy install on his Golf R, fyi:


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

LSIII said:


> Below is the coding I used on my '19 SEL-P. As always, use at your own risk..
> 
> ENG116956-ENG116262-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction CD 20maximizeENG116956-ENG116266-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction EF 20minimizeENG116956-ENG116270-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction GH 20maximizeENG116956-ENG116257-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert AB 20127ENG116956-ENG116261-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert CD 20127ENG116956-ENG116265-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert EF 200ENG116956-ENG116269-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert GH 200ENG116956-ENG116254-Leuchte20BR LA71-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 203DENG116956-ENG116572-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lampendefektbitposition 209ENG116956-ENG116252-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lasttyp 2034 - LED BremsleuchtenENG116956-ENG116258-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 20AlwaysENG116956-ENG116255-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion A 20Brake lampENG116956-ENG116256-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion B 20not activeENG116956-ENG116259-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20not activeENG116956-ENG116260-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion D 20not activeENG116956-ENG116263-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion E 20not activeENG116956-ENG116264-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20not activeENG116956-ENG116267-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion G 20not activeENG116956-ENG116268-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion H 20not activeENG116957-ENG116281-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction CD 21minimizeENG116957-ENG116285-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction EF 21maximizeENG116957-ENG116289-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction GH 21maximizeENG116957-ENG116276-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert AB 21127ENG116957-ENG116280-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert CD 210ENG116957-ENG116284-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert EF 210ENG116957-ENG116288-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert GH 210ENG116957-ENG116273-Leuchte21BR RC8-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 213EENG116957-ENG116573-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lampendefektbitposition 2119ENG116957-ENG116271-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lasttyp 2134 - LED BremsleuchtenENG116957-ENG116277-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 21AlwaysENG116957-ENG116274-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion A 21Brake lampENG116957-ENG116275-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion B 21not activeENG116957-ENG116278-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21not activeENG116957-ENG116279-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion D 21not activeENG116957-ENG116282-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion E 21not activeENG116957-ENG116283-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21not activeENG116957-ENG116286-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion G 21not activeENG116957-ENG116287-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion H 21not active
> 
> ...



Video of the non-dynamic outer euro tails on a NAR Arteon.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Front splitter came in today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Front splitter came in today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice!.. it looks just bolts on and no mod/drilling required.. can you confirm?


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

It is just bolt on 
Easy install 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> It is just bolt on
> Easy install
> 
> View attachment 73626
> ...


Looks Good!


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

ugh... just put in an order for front and rear diffusers.. eta June 2021. That's 3 whole months of "regret" and then when it finally comes i can be happy again.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Window tint (ceramic), ppf Done today. Had side markers smoked out, still plenty of visibility when lit. Now just need to find the damn squeak coming from the back. Probably something I stuffed in the trunk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Conditioned the seals










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Replaced the factory R-Line badge on the steering wheel. Don’t know why, but I hated the stock piece with a passion and the silver paint was rubbing off. 


















Amazon.com: Goodream R Line Emblem 3D Metal Steering Wheel Cover Trim Sticker for VW Volkswagen Jetta Atlas Touareg Golf MK7 Passat Beetle Aceessories (Black): Clothing


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Not a match need new grill or badge camera support 


New emblem arrived


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

where is that bad boy going? On the front?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Arteon Wayne said:


> where is that bad boy going? On the front?


yep new front logo with camera integration


----------



## rmmccr (Feb 24, 2021)

Debadged the car today. Very happy with the look of the car without “Arteon” sprawled across the back.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Personally I lIke the Arteon badge back there.😀


----------



## rmmccr (Feb 24, 2021)

tiger16 said:


> Personally I lIke the Arteon badge back there.😀


Yeah, it was one of those things where I liked both but felt it looked better without. I took a picture of the back and photoshopped it out and decided that way after comparing.


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

It was finally warm enough to apply my Badgeskins to the front VW badge and the R-Line logo.


----------



## Cl3vrUs3rN4me (Jan 27, 2021)

Haven't posted any updates as I work on her. But here's a collage.


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

Cl3vrUs3rN4me said:


> Haven't posted any updates as I work on her. But here's a collage.
> View attachment 75432


The chrome delete looks fantastic. Can you tell us how you did it? Thanks


----------



## Cl3vrUs3rN4me (Jan 27, 2021)

Aero1900 said:


> The chrome delete looks fantastic. Can you tell us how you did it? Thanks


Hi. Thanks! I paid a local shop to wrap all the pieces in gloss black vinyl.


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

Cl3vrUs3rN4me said:


> Hi. Thanks! I paid a local shop to wrap all the pieces in gloss black vinyl.


What did they charge? Seems like a fair amount of labor but it's what I want to get done. Looks menacing


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

rmmccr said:


> Yeah, it was one of those things where I liked both but felt it looked better without. I took a picture of the back and photoshopped it out and decided that way after comparing.


Now you are really going to get those gas station "what is that?" questions.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I guess I’m old school as I like the silver / chrome trim.😀


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I think it really only works on the Black cars. I've got Pyrite, so it really doesn't stand out to me too much, but it's a sharp contrast on the black.


----------



## Cl3vrUs3rN4me (Jan 27, 2021)

Agreed. I was looking at a white Arteon before I pulled the trigger on black and had no desire to black out the chrome on the white.


----------



## rmmccr (Feb 24, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Ordered the redesigned Euro tails with animation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever install these? Didn’t see any pics unless I missed them.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

rmmccr said:


> Did you ever install these? Didn’t see any pics unless I missed them.


I wish they still haven't arrived yet


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Picked up and installed 2021 wheel in the ol 2019 Arteon


----------



## Jonesturf (Apr 14, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> yep new front logo with camera integration


What does that get you? Will it work for an SE?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Picked up and installed 2021 wheel in the ol 2019 Arteon


Awesome! What are your impressions between the 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Jonesturf said:


> What does that get you? Will it work for an SE?


Gets you touch controls with haptic feedback & new logo and wheel design. I do not know if this one will work for SEL. the part number is for SEL-P.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> Awesome! What are your impressions between the 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the touch with haptic easy to slide to change volume and music selection. They change the buttons for cruise increase and decrease ill just have to get used to it. It's thicker than the original and has the perforations feel good in the hands.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Personally, I prefer the good old push buttons on the steering wheel. Better feedback and esier to find the buttons without looking.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

One of the reasons I went with the 2019 Arteon and not the latest:-

1) They removed the headlight washers, sorry, but its a £50k car, I dont want to be getting out and wiping clean headlights all the time.

2) They ruined the interior with absolutely STUPID swipe temperature controls finished in glossy black, one swipe, and its greasy and smeared. Nice. Nothing will ever beat a dial temperature control.. ever. 

3) They ruined the ambient lighting, instead of a nice subtle single strip, they changed this on the doors so its now a thick, cheap, looking shiny panel, with the sort of see through pattern found on 80's sunroofs.

4) The touch steering controls... just no.

New Arteon was ruined for me, the only things I like are the 320ps R-version, and the really nice all in one R Sports seats. Everything else, a big no from me.

Cars always start out the best, then the manufacturer finds a way to cheapen them, use lower quality materials, cut costs etc, so the original one ends up being best.

I found this out when ordering a new boot carpet, the original one was a very deep black and matched the inside perfectly, the genuine new replacement, was basically grey in comparison, and did not match at all. This would have been supplier cutting costs/quality, etc, same old story. Nothing ever stays high quality for long!

Sorry VW you made the Arteons worse, please get a grip.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Picked up and installed 2021 wheel in the ol 2019 Arteon


How much does this cost? I absolutely love this wheel, but i know it cannot be cheap.

Edit - I also see you're missing some trim below the horn. Is that something you have to find, buy, and install? What does it look like?


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

You like dumb swipe touch control instead of proper buttons or you mean you like the rline wheel over regular?


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

T16 said:


> You like dumb swipe touch control instead of proper buttons or you mean you like the rline wheel over regular?


The 2020 R-Line wheel is just a regular VW wheel with an R-Line badge. It's not super spectacular to me, and feels like a cheap get around. With the new wheel like posted above, it at least looks cool enough to not strike as lower quality. I also would be a fan of haptic feedback. The stock wheel in my 2020 R-Line is fine, but it certainly could be better. When I saw the new wheel, only a month or 2 after purchasing my car, I was very jealous and still am.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Peckadelic said:


> How much does this cost? I absolutely love this wheel, but i know it cannot be cheap.
> 
> Edit - I also see you're missing some trim below the horn. Is that something you have to find, buy, and install? What does it look like?


Dealer price without discount. With discount and tax $1599.65
Steering Wheel with haptic touch buttons: (5H0-419-089-FD-YPG) $984.91
Steering Wheel Airbag with New Logo: (5NA-880-201-E-XEA) $750.00
R Logo for wheel is unknown as of now since i didnt think about if it came with it or not.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Test fitted some wheels and apr Stage 1











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Test fitted some wheels and apr Stage 1
> 
> View attachment 78523
> 
> ...


Where did you go for the tune?


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Meanrick69 said:


> Where did you go for the tune?


Inn & out in an hour 
@ Audi and Volkswagen Repair Experts. - PURE Motorsport, LLC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Inn & out in an hour
> @ Audi and Volkswagen Repair Experts. - PURE Motorsport, LLC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, They did mine as well. I like the wheels. What are they?


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Forgot the model
But brand is Vorsteiner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Peckadelic said:


> The 2020 R-Line wheel is just a regular VW wheel with an R-Line badge. It's not super spectacular to me, and feels like a cheap get around. With the new wheel like posted above, it at least looks cool enough to not strike as lower quality. I also would be a fan of haptic feedback. The stock wheel in my 2020 R-Line is fine, but it certainly could be better. When I saw the new wheel, only a month or 2 after purchasing my car, I was very jealous and still am.


I guess I dont see it, the new wheel has a different airbag and its a bit thicker, but the material quality is similar, definitely not a game changer. As for the touch controls, no thanks, I will take the good old knobs. What is easier and more tactical than turning ie. a temp knob and Each click is one degree adjustment, cannot do that with sliders or touchscreens. In fact, I have to look down at the touch controls to adjust it which make it unsafe. In my opinion, somethings are better with touchscreens, especially complex menus But for simple things like hvac, car makers should leave well enough alone.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Test fitted some wheels and apr Stage 1
> 
> View attachment 78523
> 
> ...


Damn do they look good too. How is it running around with the lower coils, and the Maxton lip? Scraping a lot?


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

It definitely looks good 
It only scrapes if I don’t go slow and sideways on dips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Made a video on removing and installing the steering wheel






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Sd, What did you do about the heated steering wheel button on the new wheel? Are you using that instead of the one down by the shifter now or did you find a way to use both?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Meanrick69 said:


> Sd, What did you do about the heated steering wheel button on the new wheel? Are you using that instead of the one down by the shifter now or did you find a way to use both?


Im using the original one for now until I can figure out how to get it to work. It lights up on the wheel and you can push it with haptic feedback but nothing happens


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Im using the original one for now until I can figure out how to get it to work. It lights up on the wheel and you can push it with haptic feedback but nothing happens


I have no doubt that you will figure it out lol. Man I wish you lived in San Diego I'd pay you to mess around with mine for sure.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Do all Arteons have the plug/loom for the heated wheel, or is that added only at the factory when spec'd from new?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

T16 said:


> Do all Arteons have the plug/loom for the heated wheel, or is that added only at the factory when spec'd from new?


Not sure about this. It's not hard to take the wheel off, just scary the first time you do it.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I know what I’m doing today!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmmccr (Feb 24, 2021)

Not the greatest picture but i installed H&R sport springs and spacers (10 mm and 17 mm).
Next thing is a gloss black roof wrap


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Honestly save the effort, the car looks great already. For those of us fortunate to have the pano roof, most of the roof is black anyway so good to go!
Too much black with dark wheels also. Looks great as it is.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Are the facelift rear lights "Plug and play" literally, or do they need extra work?


----------



## rmmccr (Feb 24, 2021)

T16 said:


> Honestly save the effort, the car looks great already. For those of us fortunate to have the pano roof, most of the roof is black anyway so good to go!
> Too much black with dark wheels also. Looks great as it is.


I used this car as reference and really like the combo of the dechrome and all black roof. Nardo Gray would be nice but I don’t really want to pay for a full wrap right now.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

T16 said:


> Are the facelift rear lights "Plug and play" literally, or do they need extra work?


Yours would be plug and play if you have dynamic indicators. You might have to switch one pin in the outer ones to get inner lights to work.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

rmmccr said:


> I used this car as reference and really like the combo of the dechrome and all black roof. Nardo Gray would be nice but I don’t really want to pay for a full wrap right now.
> 
> View attachment 79564


That is the R-Line Edition, not many around, but quite literally a bog standard Arteon (even as rubbish as a DIESEL for Gods sake) with a grey paintjob, gloss black rimz, and black chrome bits.

It looks like its trying far too hard. I much prefer standard R-Line trim over the R-Line Edition. Im pretty sure you never got that model in the US though.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

Got final word that insurance totaled it  Off to find a new one since it was an awesome car.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

That's a bummer, but you're probably better off with another one than a repaired one. No matter what they do a badly wrecked vehicle just never seems completely right again.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

KCJeep said:


> That's a bummer, but you're probably better off with another one than a repaired one. No matter what they do a badly wrecked vehicle just never seems completely right again.


Yea, that was our thought. We keep our cars for a long time so having that over our head for all that time would suck. They said there was frame damage anyway. Gaining more features so that is a plus too. Here is a photo, repair shop said the suspension took a ton of the force and was just mangled. Trying to debate if we should get another SEL or go with premium. Power trunk is the main thing my wife would want.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

^ that sucks man sorry to hear.

finally got the updated ‘21 Steering wheel. It’s just dreamy


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

evilpaul said:


> Yea, that was our thought. We keep our cars for a long time so having that over our head for all that time would suck. They said there was frame damage anyway. Gaining more features so that is a plus too. Here is a photo, repair shop said the suspension took a ton of the force and was just mangled. Trying to debate if we should get another SEL or go with premium. Power trunk is the main thing my wife would want.
> 
> View attachment 81529


Ouch! Glad you guys are ok though. If you are getting the 2021 one, I think the Sel premium only come in as an r line. I'd say get it and please the wife 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

evilpaul said:


> Yea, that was our thought. We keep our cars for a long time so having that over our head for all that time would suck. They said there was frame damage anyway. Gaining more features so that is a plus too. Here is a photo, repair shop said the suspension took a ton of the force and was just mangled. Trying to debate if we should get another SEL or go with premium. Power trunk is the main thing my wife would want.
> 
> View attachment 81529


Really sorry to hear this. Hopefully the replacement is just as good as the first one.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks all ❤ It was only the wife in the car and luckily not the kid. She is going through some therapy for her back and shoulder but it doesn't seem to be effecting her so hopefully that means minor. 

My wife is pretty cheap so the price difference is what bothers her. I couldn't even get her to use the ACC in the first car lol. Too bad I cant get insurance to get some extra money so I can get the back massager haha. It does suck that I'm probably going to have to eat the cost of the ceramic coat on the car because of how insurance works things through.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

bgc996 said:


> ^ that sucks man sorry to hear.
> 
> finally got the updated ‘21 Steering wheel. It’s just dreamy
> 
> View attachment 81549


What did this set you back? I've been thinking about this as my next update. What happens with the heated steering wheel? Does the button the wheel work and if so is the button down in the console now just for show?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Toyin said:


> What did this set you back? I've been thinking about this as my next update. What happens with the heated steering wheel? Does the button the wheel work and if so is the button down in the console now just for show?


MIne wsa $2600 airbag and wheel minus the r logo trim, its on order $40. The button for heat on the steering wheel lights up and has taptic just no function. The button in the center console still works.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

What he said 

Coding should fix the functionality of the button on the wheel. I also noticed 2 of the ACC buttons aren't lighting up or working (Distance and resume). Going to see if I can mess with it tonight. Not sure where those settings will be stored but I would assume Steering Wheel CM.


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

Have you tested the lane centering with the new wheel? I remember reading somewhere that the 21s can sense if your hand is on the wheel, rather than how the 19 needed to feel the wheel move to avoid giving you the nag. Is that true?


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

michaelj05 said:


> Have you tested the lane centering with the new wheel? I remember reading somewhere that the 21s can sense if your hand is on the wheel, rather than how the 19 needed to feel the wheel move to avoid giving you the nag. Is that true?


As of right now that feature doesn't seem to work. It still gave me the warning after a little bit. Hopefully with coding we can get it working as it would be a super nice bonus. I have to say though, our 21 Atlas is way way way worse. It yells at you every 10 seconds it seems like. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Flashed the front camera with VCP to enable TJA


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

evilpaul said:


> Got final word that insurance totaled it  Off to find a new one since it was an awesome car.


Got a replacement! Took forever because of random little computer issues but pretty happy with the deal. Ended up getting the premium because it was $3600 difference and seemed well worth it for options. Wife liked the old blue better and they only had black or red, she isn't a red fan. Black does look pretty great though. I have to say, I'm pretty surprised by all the little things that have changed in just 2 model years.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

evilpaul said:


> Got a replacement! Took forever because of random little computer issues but pretty happy with the deal. Ended up getting the premium because it was $3600 difference and seemed well worth it for options. Wife liked the old blue better and they only had black or red, she isn't a red fan. Black does look pretty great though. I have to say, I'm pretty surprised by all the little things that have changed in just 2 model years.


black is the best looking color on the arteon in my opinion. Congrats, the refresh was after 4 model year, dont forget the Arteon was intro in europe in 2017.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

The G Man said:


> black is the best looking color on the arteon in my opinion. Congrats, the refresh was after 4 model year, don't forget the Arteon was intro in europe in 2017.


Ah yea, I forgot to factor that in. I'm usually a fan of black cars because most of the black accents get lost but I dont think feel that way about the Arteon. When we test drove it, it was covered in pollen so we didnt realize that the paint has metallic flakes, really makes it look great. Now I need to scheduled deatiler for ceramic coat again.


----------



## DNice1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Added red ambient lighting to my chili red Arteon I bought a week ago. It really compliments the paint color 😁.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

rmmccr said:


> View attachment 79298
> 
> Not the greatest picture but i installed H&R sport springs and spacers (10 mm and 17 mm).
> Next thing is a gloss black roof wrap


so clean ! How’s the drive with the lowered suspension and did this void your warranty ?


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Inn & out in an hour
> @ Audi and Volkswagen Repair Experts. - PURE Motorsport, LLC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did it void your warranty ? How do you do this but not get caught in case something goes wrong ? Does this change the sound of the engine and exhaust at all ?


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Cl3vrUs3rN4me said:


> Haven't posted any updates as I work on her. But here's a collage.
> View attachment 75432


Looking to get rid of the chrome on mine also. How did you do it ?


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

All cleaned up, 5 weeks old and garage floor fixed


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

And just picked up a ‘15 tiggy for the kid (I never would have dreamed of something so nice at 16). Tig stays out, Arty and Atlas get inside


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Ok so a little different different as this is what I am planning to do but wanted to get some feedback first, I hate how much cheap chrome there is on the car but given that I have the Urano grey I have been told to delete the chrome might be tough to match the color so the shop is suggesting black for everything. Ive mocked it up here, has anyone with a grey gotten rid of the chrome before ? Any thoughts on it ?


Currently







.

Mock up with black (not a photoshop expert haha)


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Man, you are right. That color is tough. I don’t like chrome, but it goes well with that paint, not feeling the black In the mock ups. Maybe a sunny day changes that? Your car ultimately, but a tough call. Hyper dip or vinyl is reversible if you don’t like it. Good luck


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Man, you are right. That color is tough. I don’t like chrome, but it goes well with that paint, not feeling the black In the mock ups. Maybe a sunny day changes that? Your car ultimately, but a tough call. Hyper dip or vinyl is reversible if you don’t like it. Good luck


i know same. I would really want to just match it like this below but I don’t think the wrap guys can match.


----------



## mattmcmhn (Mar 31, 2021)

MtlArteon said:


> i know same. I would really want to just match it like this below but I don’t think the wrap guys can match.


You're likely better off with a slight contrast vs not quite matching on that color. I have a white one, I'm going to give a gloss white wrap a try on the lower chrome trim because I too would prefer matching over having a fat black line along the bottom of the doors.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Black around the windows would work (and I've been thinking of doing that on my white Arteon) I would get the bottom chrome strip color matched. Personally I like the grille and badges as they are. The chrome is one of the reasons I like the lighter colors on the Arteon.


----------



## Jlaw86 (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is my chrome delete on manganese grey, hope this helps. No regrets here, I'd recommend hyper dip.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Sunlight really makes that color pop.  I really liked the hyper dip, went on really well. Be interesting to see the longevity


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Jlaw86 said:


> Here is my chrome delete on manganese grey, hope this helps. No regrets here, I'd recommend hyper dip.
> View attachment 83443


Super Nice ! Are those 19s or 20s ?? That’s my next thing


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Tinted tails with a light smoke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Tinted tails with a light smoke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. Black out the emblems and that will be badasssss


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey SD, did you wrap or dip your bumberdildo? I hate the chrome and the reflection it throws. Plane to address next weekend. Still need to see your car in the real world. You’ve done some amazing work (my adhd would never let me have a black car)


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Hey SD, did you wrap or dip your bumberdildo? I hate the chrome and the reflection it throws. Plane to address next weekend. Still need to see your car in the real world. You’ve done some amazing work (my adhd would never let me have a black car)


I had it wrapped, too much chrome for the back. Oh yeah it really cool in real life, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I respect you modders but I like the chrome especially on my pyrite silver.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

tiger16 said:


> I respect you modders but I like the chrome especially on my pyrite silver.


Chrome works better on the lighter colors it doesn’t stand out too much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlaw86 (Jun 19, 2011)

MtlArteon said:


> Super Nice ! Are those 19s or 20s ?? That’s my next thing


They are 19" vmr's, im also lowered on ABT sportline springs, nice mild drop, ride quality is still great👍.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Sequential mirror signals. Fun and quick little upgrade. Purchased these.

Next will be a wax once my new hood paint cures. I’ve noticed small swirls on the fresh paint clear coat just from cleaning off bugs. Kind of silly If you ask me, but nothing a quick wax can’t fix.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I like that. Might have to give it a try


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Finished front grill black out and bumperdillo. Thought about wrapping the dildo, but ended up using hyper dip Progression below


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

The front looks like a Passat now with the lower grille back out.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I prefer the chrome down there. But I can see why people would want to black it out. It changes the look to be more aggressive.


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

Just registered for vortex after lurking for a decade. Just traded my Stage 1 MKVI GTI towards a '21 Arteon and.. well, holy smokes. 








So far I've only put on the OEM roof rails, working on hunting down a good fairing option, and roof mounted bike rack (leaning towards yakima highroad).


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice rack.. I bought a set that i have yet to use.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Minichado said:


> Just registered for vortex after lurking for a decade. Just traded my Stage 1 MKVI GTI towards a '21 Arteon and.. well, holy smokes.
> View attachment 85489
> 
> So far I've only put on the OEM roof rails, working on hunting down a good fairing option, and roof mounted bike rack (leaning towards yakima highroad).


Nice! That blue in the sun is a smoke show


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Purchased it. Out of the Golf R and into the Arteon.
Got a '21 Premium. Really wanted Lapiz, but couldn't seem to find one. All that was left in the area was monochromatic colors. I settled for a black one with pinstriping soon to be removed.
First thing's first... Need to plug in the game genie.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

shovelhead84 said:


> First thing's first... Need to plug in the game genie.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

shovelhead84 said:


> Purchased it. Out of the Golf R and into the Arteon.
> Got a '21 Premium. Really wanted Lapiz, but couldn't seem to find one. All that was left in the area was monochromatic colors. I settled for a black one with pinstriping soon to be removed.
> First thing's first... Need to plug in the game genie.
> View attachment 85735


Congrats, black looks great in the Arteon. Red pin strips on a black car? what were the dealer thinking of?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

snobrdrdan said:


>


Hahaha I think he means he needs to tune it.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

The G Man said:


> Congrats, black looks great in the Arteon. Red pin strips on a black car? what were the dealer thinking of?


The extra dollars they were going to charge him for it, and not anything beyond that. 

Ugh, red on black very 80's.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


>


Coding to disable and enable some features. The fact that the car knows a passenger is in the car and enables the airbag but still disables the ability to change basic infotainment settings blows my mind. The car can drive its self down the road but my wife can't change bluetooth preferences from the passenger seat. 😕



KCJeep said:


> The extra dollars they were going to charge him for it, and not anything beyond that.
> Ugh, red on black very 80's.


I don't mind the color combo so much as the cheap look. Buuut, 80's are cool, right? Maybe I should keep the stripe, add a grill bra, dip my emblems pale gold and slap a DOHC sticker on the hood.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

shovelhead84 said:


> Coding to disable and enable some features. The fact that the car knows a passenger is in the car and enables the airbag but still disables the ability to change basic infotainment settings blows my mind. The car can drive its self down the road but my wife can't change bluetooth preferences from the passenger seat. 😕
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the color combo so much as the cheap look. Buuut, 80's are cool, right? Maybe I should keep the stripe, add a grill bra, dip my emblems pale gold and slap a DOHC sticker on the hood.


I believe the thinking is that even though there is a passenger in the passenger seat that does not prevent the driver from operating the so call dangerous controls. 

Red and Black is pretty old school but you know what they say about classics. Keep the strip and add a turbo R badge, add some spinners and a louver in the rear window.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Both DOHC and Turbo stickers? I don't think I am allowed to drive like that without wrap-around Oakleys.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

No no no. Just get the giant TURBO red fade graphic they put on the side of the 205 back in the day that takes up about half of the side real estate, and you're good to go. How else would anyone know what that high pitched whooshing sound is if you don't?


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

See. This! It's all about the VW community helping me really bring out the potential of my new dub.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Don't you worry bud. We got your back.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Seems like a lot of these new Arteons have dealer install pin strips for added profit. Just out od curiosity, how much did the dealer charge you for the pin strips?


----------



## DNice1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Added a carbon fiber spoiler


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I digs it. Subtle, yet works well with the tail


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

That carbon fiber spoiler would look better on a dark color car.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

DNice1 said:


> Added a carbon fiber spoiler
> View attachment 86345


Is that a universal spoiler?
Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Nothing major here but smoked out the back tail lights and reflectors along with a 5% tint on the Urano Grey. Going to be blacking out the emblem and Arteon on the weekend.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

The G Man said:


> Seems like a lot of these new Arteons have dealer install pin strips for added profit. Just out od curiosity, how much did the dealer charge you for the pin strips?


Dealers love to tac on options, but no charge for stripes. At least, not a line item on the sticker. If it was, it would have been absorbed in negotiation.


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Got sick of the fingerprints on the screen and put a tempered glass screen protector on. That screen is such a fingerprint magnet...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

73ch13 said:


> Got sick of the fingerprints on the screen and put a tempered glass screen protector on. That screen is such a fingerprint magnet...
> View attachment 86521
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Link for which one you bought?


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Haha.. i thought i was the only one that bought the "screen protector" for it. Turns out I'm not the only one.









Amazon.com: CDEFG Car Screen Protector Center Control Touch Screen Car Navigation Screen Protector for Ar-teon 2020 2019, Tempered Glass HD Shock Resistant Scratch Resistance (8 Inch Clear)… : Electronics


Buy CDEFG Car Screen Protector Center Control Touch Screen Car Navigation Screen Protector for Ar-teon 2020 2019, Tempered Glass HD Shock Resistant Scratch Resistance (8 Inch Clear)…: Screen Protector Foils - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Is the radio screen any different for 2021, btw?


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Link for which one you bought?


The description of the glass protector does not say finger print resistance, from my experience, even the coated screens that say finger print resistance still gets finger prints.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

The G Man said:


> The description of the glass protector does not say finger print resistance, from my experience, even the coated screens that say finger print resistance still gets finger prints.


Yup. Fingerprints gotta go somewhere 😀


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Is the radio screen any different for 2021, btw?


Same screen, different software.


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Jack-e-son said:


> Haha.. i thought i was the only one that bought the "screen protector" for it. Turns out I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same one I got!


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Installed the Euro Alarm Siren....






Used this guide that I found in the golf forums. Proceed at your own risk...
Euro Siren Retrofit Guide


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Lurking for years. Finally decided to join.

Previous VWs - 2003 GTI 1.8t, 2004 R32, 2017 GTI 2.0t. Current VWs 2020 Arteon SE FWD 2.0t, 2021 Atlas SE V6 w/ technology (wifeys)

Picked up this Arteon two weeks ago. 2020 dealer car with 4K miles so got a killer deal. Car is immaculate inside and out. So far all I have done is tint the windows 5% all around ( have a medical exemption, thanks for your safety concerns).

Charcoal vinyl on the way to black out amber reflector are rears.

plans are to blackout all the chrome, H&R springs, Stance or Nuespeed 20" wheels in gunmetal, stage 1. Love this car so far!


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Lurking for years. Finally decided to join.
> 
> Previous VWs - 2003 GTI 1.8t, 2004 R32, 2017 GTI 2.0t. Current VWs 2020 Arteon SE FWD 2.0t, 2021 Atlas SE V6 w/ technology (wifeys)
> 
> ...


Would love to see a pic. Did you do 5% on the windshield also ? Haha 

my urano grey is getting the chrome delete as we speak. Are you Color matching the body chrome or doing black ?


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Would love to see a pic. Did you do 5% on the windshield also ? Haha
> 
> my urano grey is getting the chrome delete as we speak. Are you Color matching the body chrome or doing black ?


5% everywhere but the shield. It's getting 30% next week. Have to go to a different guy for that. 

I'm going to do most of the chrome gloss black as my car is black but I will be doing a select few pieces in a gunmetal gray for a little accent and to match with the wheels I'm getting.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

EDIT - yep, i'm just a moron. figured out to imbed pic above.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Got the oem euro keychain with new symbol finally.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Got the oem euro keychain with new symbol finally.
> View attachment 87864


Oooo that's nice. Call me crazy but I love our key fobs too. Much sleeker and classier than the one that came with my 2017 gti.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Started the chrome delete and wow what a difference. Still think the bottom front needs to be black. 

The Urano Grey was very hard to match so have left the bumper and side as chrome for now but I hate the back bumper in chrome.

Any thoughts or ideas ? Has anyone managed to black out the front emblem in a nice way ?


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Started the chrome delete and wow what a difference. Still think the bottom front needs to be black.
> 
> The Urano Grey was very hard to match so have left the bumper and side as chrome for now but I hate the back bumper in chrome.
> 
> ...


Man that looks so much better! I would just carry that them on to the rest of the chrome pieces. That will tie it all in nicely IMO.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Man that looks so much better! I would just carry that them on to the rest of the chrome pieces. That will tie it all in nicely IMO.


I know ! I really dont understand why they put so much chrome on this car. Im worried the body in black will just look like a bunch of black lines. The back bumper and and front bumper might be ok though.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> I know ! I really dont understand why they put so much chrome on this car. Im worried the body in black will just look like a bunch of black lines. The back bumper and and front bumper might be ok though.


Because it's "luxury" LOL! 

There are a few people on here that did the black all around and it looked good IMO. Just depends on the color of the car and obviously the individuals taste. Great thing about wrap is if you end up not liking it you can just rip it off.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Because it's "luxury" LOL!
> 
> There are a few people on here that did the black all around and it looked good IMO. Just depends on the color of the car and obviously the individuals taste. Great thing about wrap is if you end up not liking it you can just rip it off.


Yah haha my kia forte I had 12 years ago as a broke student had chrome on it lol

This was actually done with plasti dip not wrap, so not as easy I don't think. On the body though im thinking I will do a wrap though


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Installed these mudflaps/splash guards https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TWFFDP...abc_SZ2TRH5ESHG9AE1NXNZP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 over the weekend. A little concerned with the front ones not quite matching the contours of the car. There is a gap (see closeup pic of the wheel well). But I don't feel the tires rubbing on them. The rear ones fit very well though.









Noticeable gap between the body and the mudflap. No screws there. Also, the "flexible" mudflaps aren't as flexible as advertised!

















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

MtlArteon said:


> Started the chrome delete and wow what a difference. Still think the bottom front needs to be black.
> 
> The Urano Grey was very hard to match so have left the bumper and side as chrome for now but I hate the back bumper in chrome.
> 
> ...


My 2c is to leave the bottom chrome as is, it kinda pops against that urano grey paint and ties the rest of the bottom chrome on the sides and rear together. I think the rest blacked out looks great. But it's just my opinion, do whatever makes you happy in the end! I do like the rear logo blacked out, it blends into the car very nicely!


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

73ch13 said:


> My 2c is to leave the bottom chrome as is, it kinda pops against that urano grey paint and ties the rest of the bottom chrome on the sides and rear together. I think the rest blacked out looks great. But it's just my opinion, do whatever makes you happy in the end! I do like the rear logo blacked out, it blends into the car very nicely!


 Yah I dont hate the sides as much now because of the black on the window trim. The one bit on the front bumper bothers me though. I have a vinyl skin on the way for the front emblem which will make it a lot different


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Me? I like the chrome but I'm happy for you..


----------



## Jlaw86 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks good man, did you use hyperdip? I dunno of this helps you but here's my manganese grey with black doors and rear trim.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jlaw86 said:


> Looks good man, did you use hyperdip? I dunno of this helps you but here's my manganese grey with black doors and rear trim.
> View attachment 87958
> View attachment 87959
> View attachment 87960
> View attachment 87961


Yep, that's a million times better. Do you have a shot of the entire car?


----------



## Jlaw86 (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's the front with the bottom blacked out, hope this helps


----------



## Jlaw86 (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's the entire car, sorry for the photo shoot I just put on here, hope this aids your decision.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Jlaw86 said:


> Here's the entire car, sorry for the photo shoot I just put on here, hope this aids your decision.
> View attachment 87964
> View attachment 87968


Thanks man ! This looks awesome. I’m still not 100% sure what to do yet. Just curious is your car dropped ? And by how much ?


----------



## Jlaw86 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yea, I have ABT sport line springs, dropped it about .7 inches. Not as low as the H&R or Eibach.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Jlaw86 said:


> Yea, I have ABT sport line springs, dropped it about .7 inches. Not as low as the H&R or Eibach.


Looks awesome ! I’m getting mine done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bought it on Saturday! After a small defection to Dodge Chargers (4 of them) for 2.5 years....I'm finally back in a VW again. I lusted over the Arteon since it came out, and I really liked the updates for '21.

63AF96E5-FB5F-4B23-907D-5B899F0864DA by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

741C2AAE-AA68-40B8-AC4E-93418BC8856F by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Then the Scat Pack went off to Vroom on Sunday...
3D21A1F0-6479-4F75-97A5-A53C00F6B451 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Congrats man!! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Way to go Dan. Looks nice. Can’t wait to see what you do to it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I haven't even had time to go thru the menus on the radio yet and "personalize" it or get familiar with it though 🤦‍♂️


----------



## H-TX (May 4, 2021)

Jlaw86 said:


> Here's the entire car, sorry for the photo shoot I just put on here, hope this aids your decision.
> View attachment 87964
> View attachment 87968


Your side profile looks absolutely amazing. Question about your drop, how much of the factory ride quality would you say you had to sacrifice for those springs?


----------



## Jlaw86 (Jun 19, 2011)

I dont really notice much of a difference in ride quality. They are not bouncy or to stiff like various sets of coilovers and lowering springs ive had on different cars in the past. Definitely the best in ride quality I've ever had on aftermarket springs. About a .7 inch drop overall. I would buy them again, no regrets here!


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

Got the ceramic coating and tint(last weekend). Now the new Arteon is back to where the old one was before it was totaled. I forgot how much I loved the coating until it wasn't there. Same person did it and damn is he great. Last pic is a close up of the trunk and the reflection it shows, I did this on the last car and it was fun to see people's reactions.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Got the windshield tinted yesterday with 30% ceramic. As a result the 5% on all the other windows appears even darker now. (disclaimer - i have a medical exemption through the state)


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Now time to do a full chrome delete  ^^^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Now time to do a full chrome delete  ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amber delete came in last night so I'll throw those on this weekend. Think I'm going to do the wheels and springs first and then decide how I want to handle the chrome delete after that. I got something in mind but need to see how the wheels look first.


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

evilpaul said:


> Got the ceramic coating and tint(last weekend). Now the new Arteon is back to where the old one was before it was totaled. I forgot how much I loved the coating until it wasn't there. Same person did it and damn is he great. Last pic is a close up of the trunk and the reflection it shows, I did this on the last car and it was fun to see people's reactions.
> 
> View attachment 89788
> 
> ...


That does look really good. Do you know what ceramic coating it is?


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

Aero1900 said:


> That does look really good. Do you know what ceramic coating it is?


Thanks! It's Opti Coat, we had the same one on the last Arteon too. I find it worth every penny just to not hear from my wife that her car is dirty haha. Especially with Florida summers, there is a 30 min rain storm everyday and that cleans the car pretty well. Also when I do clean it, it takes me no time at all and I can do it inside my garage with just a bucket and sponge.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So I learned a few things today about the 21 that are quite pleasant over my old one.

1) When you turn on the heated steering wheel it has three levels from the button just like the heated seat. Previously this was only accessible in the climate menu settings page.









2) You can drag down from the top of the main screen to see quick select buttons, but more importantly you get the instrument cluster lighting adjustment which used to be burried in menus.









3) You can turn off the lane assist yet when you activate travel assist it will still use the lane centering. Nice that you don’t need to have the annoying lane keep system active in order to get lane centering with travel assist.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Can you elaborate on #3? How do you do it? Thanks for the tips


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Can you elaborate on #3? How do you do it? Thanks for the tips


On the tip of the left stalk (turn signal stalk) is a driver assistance menu button. When you press it it will pop up the driver assistance settings on the cockpit. You can then click on the lane assist to deactivate it. When you activate travel assist using the steering wheel button it will override that setting and activate lane centering. When travel assist it turned off, then lane assist returns to being off.

when we coded dynamic lane assist on the 2019, you couldn’t differentiate the two unless you dig through the driver assistance settings on the main screen which was annoying since the lane centering all the time (even without ACC being active like with travel assist) was very aggressive.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

ice4life said:


> So I learned a few things today about the 21 that are quite pleasant over my old one.
> 
> 1) When you turn on the heated steering wheel it has three levels from the button just like the heated seat. Previously this was only accessible in the climate menu settings page.
> View attachment 90795
> ...


#2 is amazing, my biggest pet peeve about my 2019 is not being able to adjust the instrument lighting without pulling over or doing coding tricks to bypass the menu lockout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Not being smart, but genuinely curious as to why one would adjust the brightness but once initially? I can’t recall ever adjusting the brightness but initially on any of my cars over the years.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

LSIII said:


> Not being smart, but genuinely curious as to why one would adjust the brightness but once initially? I can’t recall ever adjusting the brightness but initially on any of my cars over the years.


Maybe there is more than one driver for the car.


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

ice4life said:


> So I learned a few things today about the 21 that are quite pleasant over my old one.
> 
> 1) When you turn on the heated steering wheel it has three levels from the button just like the heated seat. Previously this was only accessible in the climate menu settings page.
> View attachment 90795


How did you get 3D map on this display? I don't think I've seen it 3D before on mine.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Ha


Minichado said:


> How did you get 3D map on this display? I don't think I've seen it 3D before on mine.


Has to be zoomed in to at least 200ft. And you have to be in a city. Outside the city it doesn’t show 3D. Certain buildings like museums and monuments are really nice graphics. The rest of them are just 3D cutouts of the apartments etc.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

LSIII said:


> Not being smart, but genuinely curious as to why one would adjust the brightness but once initially? I can’t recall ever adjusting the brightness but initially on any of my cars over the years.


If I'm driving in the city at night, I like my instruments near or at full brightness. If I'm on the freeway or a rural road where there's no street lighting, I want them dimmed to reduce eyestrain, reduce the amount of light reflected off the windshield, and make sure my vision is adjusted to the dark outside.

It wasn't as big a deal when we all had analog gauges, but with multiple screens in the car now I really do want the flexibility to change brightness depending on where I'm driving.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

SpokaneGTI said:


> If I'm driving in the city at night, I like my instruments near or at full brightness. If I'm on the freeway or a rural road where there's no street lighting, I want them dimmed to reduce eyestrain, reduce the amount of light reflected off the windshield, and make sure my vision is adjusted to the dark outside.
> 
> It wasn't as big a deal when we all had analog gauges, but with multiple screens in the car now I really do want the flexibility to change brightness depending on where I'm driving.


I see. My old eyes can’t handle full brightness at night at any time. LOL!


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Time for the yearly maintenance, including cleaning/condition leather surfaces + Gummi Pflege door seal conditioning.


----------



## VitaminVan (Jul 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> Time for the yearly maintenance, including cleaning/condition leather surfaces + Gummi Pflege door seal conditioning.


How often should the Pflege be used?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

VitaminVan said:


> How often should the Pflege be used?


I've made it part of my yearly maintenance, just so I don't forget about it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> I've made it part of my yearly maintenance, just so I don't forget about it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Thanks for the reminder, time to do mine too.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It got tinted...20% all the way around & 50% on the windshield. A little darker than I was expecting (forgot about the light factory tint on there! 🤦‍♂️) , as I usually went with 35% all the way around, but too late now...

9916C592-DC73-4130-97E7-75E9CFCA77E3 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

10DE8985-BA1E-47D9-BA4D-E68A90866EC2 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

EED9E883-9F95-4A4B-B1A1-807E289CAD21 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

DE23AA0F-1FC9-46ED-BD4C-91B557F30E8F by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Before:
A4EDB622-7A38-4AAF-B0E2-0799AA5563EE by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ice4life said:


> On the tip of the left stalk (turn signal stalk) is a driver assistance menu button. When you press it it will pop up the driver assistance settings on the cockpit. You can then click on the lane assist to deactivate it. When you activate travel assist using the steering wheel button it will override that setting and activate lane centering. When travel assist it turned off, then lane assist returns to being off.
> 
> when we coded dynamic lane assist on the 2019, you couldn’t differentiate the two unless you dig through the driver assistance settings on the main screen which was annoying since the lane centering all the time (even without ACC being active like with travel assist) was very aggressive.


Three questions...

1. Does Navigation ALWAYS default on the Digital Cockpit display (between the gauges), on startup? Or is there a way to change it?

2. I'm not a huge fan of the ACC, and I know you can turn it off (along with lane assist) via the driver assistance menu button on the stalk.
BUT do I have to do that every time I start the car? (select regular cruise control instead)

I _THINK_ I found a way to keep "lane assist" off via the car settings menu though, as opposed to turning that off every time too.

3. In another post you mentioned changing the


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^it won't let me edit that

3. In another post you mentioned changing the suspension settings....where was that under?
I couldn't find it

thanks


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^it won't let me edit that
> 
> 3. In another post you mentioned changing the suspension settings....where was that under?
> I couldn't find it
> ...


that's under drive modes custom or individual


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> It got tinted...20% all the way around & 50% on the windshield. A little darker than I was expecting (forgot about the light factory tint on there! 🤦‍♂️) , as I usually went with 35% all the way around, but too late now...
> 
> 9916C592-DC73-4130-97E7-75E9CFCA77E3 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Nice!! I got 20% all around and none on front windshield but I swear the tint the guy used was 3M and its seems like 35% and drives me nuts!


----------



## Puphayden851 (Mar 27, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Bought it, tinted it, wrapped it, and lowered it. A productive 2 weeks of ownership!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your vehicle has lane assist or front assist and you make any modifications to the suspension by lowering it or raising it you need to have Volkswagen recalibrate the sensors again. Had to do it on my areton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Puphayden851 said:


> If your vehicle has lane assist or front assist and you make any modifications to the suspension by lowering it or raising it you need to have Volkswagen recalibrate the sensors again. Had to do it on my areton
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the Dealer installed the springs, so they did that too


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

I got my Eibach springs! looking forward to have them installed next week along with upgrading my intercooler!👌


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Muratti00 said:


> I got my Eibach springs! looking forward to have them installed next week along with upgrading my intercooler!👌


Where did you get/order the springs from btw?

As for the intercooler, are you tuned already and/or beyond Stage 2 already that you "need" it?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VdubArty said:


> Nice!! I got 20% all around and none on front windshield but I swear the tint the guy used was 3M and its seems like 35% and drives me nuts!


Pics of your car with the tint (for comparison)?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed the Homelink mirror, part number: *000072548B* 

It's a slightly different shape versus the stock one

84407592-7F30-4F58-B5F7-E459B0DD822F by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

CF98211A-0959-4FBC-8CFD-215BE8DFA194 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Where did you get/order the springs from btw?
> 
> As for the intercooler, are you tuned already and/or beyond Stage 2 already that you "need" it?


Hi! I have ordered from Germany and it was delivered in 2 days! Yes I already got the Stage1 & replaced Turbo inlet, Muffler Delete and Open carbon fiber intake. By getting the intercooler changed I should be gaining another 30 to 40HP easily to my understanding since DP and stage 2 are no longer available! I will also be getting a custom exhaust as well as bigger brakes and rotor to complete the transformation!


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Installed the amber delete kit from Laminex last night. Did the amber markers up front and the red reflectors in the rear bumper. It's one of those things where it looks good from far but far from good IMO. The ones for the bumper fit well and were slightly larger so I was able to get full coverage and trim the excess, happy with those. The amber ones weren't quite big enough though so you can see the edge of the amber lens in a few areas if you look real close. Probably not something other people would notice but definitely something I won't be able to unsee. I will probably have them redone by my wrap guy when I get all the chrome deleted. Does look way better than factory though so there's that.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Muratti00 said:


> Hi! I have ordered from Germany and it was delivered in 2 days! Yes I already got the Stage1 & replaced Turbo inlet, Muffler Delete and Open carbon fiber intake. By getting the intercooler changed I should be gaining another 30 to 40HP easily to my understanding since DP and stage 2 are no longer available! I will also be getting a custom exhaust as well as bigger brakes and rotor to complete the transformation!


Damn, that's quick for the springs!

The intercooler won't add that much hp, btw. I'm not sure where you read or saw that.
It'll just give you consistent power, due to less heat soak, and maybe flow a little better but there no real power gains unfortunately. Theoretically, lower air temps = more hp though. But you were just being robbed of power from heat soak with the smaller factory intercooler.
I'm just saying don't expect to feel a power difference or anything. It's a worthwhile mod though, don't get me wrong

Either way, I'm interested to see the results from the spring install and the rest of your mods


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Damn, that's quick for the springs!
> 
> The intercooler won't add that much hp, btw. I'm not sure where you read or saw that.
> It'll just give you consistent power, due to less heat soak, and maybe flow a little better but there no real power gains unfortunately. Theoretically, lower air temps = more hp though. But you were just being robbed of power from heat soak with the smaller factory intercooler.
> ...


Cool! will keep you posted! Today I will be getting the tint! will post some pix later!


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Got the tint done today!


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Muratti00 said:


> Got the tint done today!
> View attachment 92301
> View attachment 92302
> View attachment 92304
> ...


Love that color


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Muratti00 said:


> Got the tint done today!
> View attachment 92308


Looks good

What percentage did you go with?


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good
> 
> What percentage did you go with?


Thanks! 80 on windshield 30 everywhere else


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just got back from a 2600 mile road trip. It was a great way to break the car in and get some good familiarity. Really happy with the performance of the iQ Drive. The car handled about +80% of the drive in assist mode with an avg of 30mpg @ 70 mph.


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Got the front Splitter installed!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed H&R springs....

3494F269-B1BA-413F-91DD-862711C8F8A9 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

And if you're lowering and trying to get aggressive with the wheels/tires....I recommend you do the "fender screw mod"

Before:
C8AB6D30-88A5-429A-B1FF-1683DE2CA4E1 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

After:
199EF0B3-0F15-4E47-BE3D-B02FF567E437 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

F3DCBF14-FD4F-489D-99D6-10129BBE7BF8 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed H&R springs....
> 
> 3494F269-B1BA-413F-91DD-862711C8F8A9 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Looks so good. Thanks for the info on the fender mod too!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Muratti00 said:


> Got the front Splitter installed!
> View attachment 93062
> View attachment 93063
> View attachment 93065
> View attachment 93066


So nice! That Lapiz Blue really is beautiful 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Installed thinkware dash cam.
Front only so far, left all the interior trim alone (DAP camera, headliner area etc...). 
A-pillar trim removed just enough to get wire under the air bag.

I'll do the rear camera at some point.

Went smoother than I expected. (I expect the worst).
Add-a-circuit taps, and Wago Levernuts (love 'em) No crimps for you!


----------



## shanki (Jun 5, 2021)

DNice1 said:


> Added red ambient lighting to my chili red Arteon I bought a week ago. It really compliments the paint color 😁.
> View attachment 82073


Can someone point me out how I can do this? I have the SEL trim and this looks soo nice


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

Are those switching circuits? I've tapped all of the smaller plugs but can't find one that swtiches fo rmy radar detector. so it stays on when the car turns off. I'd love to find one that only cuts on when the car cuts on, and cuts off when the car cuts off. Might just need to get the next size up fuse tap to solve the problem if those are the answer.

thanks! 


S1ack said:


> Installed thinkware dash cam.
> Front only so far, left all the interior trim alone (DAP camera, headliner area etc...).
> A-pillar trim removed just enough to get wire under the air bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Minichado said:


> Are those switching circuits?


Red is switched with Ignition.
Yellow is always on.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Minichado said:


> Are those switching circuits? I've tapped all of the smaller plugs but can't find one that swtiches fo rmy radar detector. so it stays on when the car turns off. I'd love to find one that only cuts on when the car cuts on, and cuts off when the car cuts off. Might just need to get the next size up fuse tap to solve the problem if those are the answer.
> 
> thanks!


The row of 7.5 amp fuses directly below the row of 30 amp fuses is switched. That picture shows six 7.5 amp fuses but mine only has 3 so I was able to use one open spot for my radar detector and another one for my dash cam.


Sent from my Google thingy using some tippy tappy app or something like that


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

Copbait said:


> The row of 7.5 amp fuses directly below the row of 30 amp fuses is switched. That picture shows six 7.5 amp fuses but mine only has 3 so I was able to use one open spot for my radar detector and another one for my dash cam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Google thingy using some tippy tappy app or something like that



aah awesome. I think I tapped every 10 and 15 amp to try and get a switching one for my V 1 with no luck. I'll test the row of 7.5 amp ones next time I'm in there. Thanks!


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

From what i remember, the 20a on the lower right is for the 12v plugs which are switched and will turn your radar detector on and off. The smaller ones handle your cars electronics, so i wouldn't touch those. Last thing you want is your device faulting and frying up whatever else is connected to it.

Fuse Box Diagram


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Finally finished the chrome delete, after plasti dip started to peel after a week I had it removed and redone with vinyl, went with gloss black, have a black badgeskin coming and new wheel and H&R lowering next week.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Finally finished the chrome delete, after plasti dip started to peel after a week I had it removed and redone with vinyl, went with gloss black, have a black badgeskin coming and new wheel and H&R lowering next week.
> 
> View attachment 96207
> 
> ...


Damn that looks so much better. Just need to black out that amber reflector now. What wheels did you go with?


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Damn that looks so much better. Just need to black out that amber reflector now. What wheels did you go with?


Damn you’re right haha I didn’t even see that.
Not wheels but a carbon fibre steering wheel. I’m going to do wheels next summer. Prob go for some multi spoke black 19s


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Damn you’re right haha I didn’t even see that.
> Not wheels but a carbon fibre steering wheel. I’m going to do wheels next summer. Prob go for some multi spoke black 19s


Oh nice! Your stock wheels are pretty nice. It will look great with the lowering springs. I HATE my stock wheels.


----------



## H-TX (May 4, 2021)

Completed a sound system install on a non-premium car. It's a 21 Arteon, and if you're curious what all is involved....

*I had to have custom brackets made out of the stock ones Because no one currently makes a bracket for the Arteon, which led to me having to cut the factory speakers out because they were riveted in. The door speakers are identical to the 2019+ Atlas, however when I purchased brackets for the Atlas, they did not fit within the Arteon door. The good news is that with the custom brackets, I was able to fit is 6.5 inch components in the rear doors which were originally only installed with 5.25 inch speakers... every speaker is different, but if you are wanting to put something in that is already proven, I used to JL Audio C2's. Also, you will find plenty of space within the door to install the crossovers.








JL Audio C2650


Evolution™ C2 Series 6-1/2" component speaker system




www.crutchfield.com




*The tweeters were attached to the plastic with some sort of unbreakable adhesive, so the plastic holding the tweeters and had to be cut out, and again a custom solution had to be fabricated.
*Had to cut all the plugs off because the system is designed to only work with the factory speakers... This wasn't really a big deal though because cutting and trimming wires was probably the easiest part of this whole install.
**Note: With all the cutting and custom fabricating, there is no returning back to stock.
*No digital controllers are made for our cars, so I had to use an LC7i, which I was able to fit behind the glove box with no issues at all. This part is a necessity because the louder that you attempt to turn up the speakers, we found that the factory head unit is actually decreasing wattage to the tweeters to push more power to the woofers... If you have ever tried to turn the base system up really loud and been confused as to why it sounds like the volume is continuously fluctuating, this is why.








AudioControl LC7i (Black)


6-channel line output converter with bass restoration — adds aftermarket subs and amps to a factory system




www.crutchfield.com




*I installed a 5-channel amp which fit nicely under the seat. There are additional cutouts from the factory in the metal panels and carpeting that I assume exist for the Harman Kardon amp. Those cutouts made it super easy to run all of the wires discreetly. Please take note that an amplifier is a necessity if you intend to replace the speakers Because regardless of what Volkswagen says, less than 15 amps were being pushed to each door.








JL Audio XD700/5v2


5-channel car amplifier — 75 watts RMS x 4 at 4 ohms + 300 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms




www.crutchfield.com





I haven't been able to find any write-ups or YouTube videos doing a custom sound system in an Arteon, so if you come across this post and have any questions feel free to fire away.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

H-TX said:


> Completed a sound system install on a non-premium car. It's a 21 Arteon, and if you're curious what all is involved....
> 
> *I had to have custom brackets made out of the stock ones Because no one currently makes a bracket for the Arteon, which led to me having to cut the factory speakers out because they were riveted in. The door speakers are identical to the 2019+ Atlas, however when I purchased brackets for the Atlas, they did not fit within the Arteon door. The good news is that with the custom brackets, I was able to fit is 6.5 inch components in the rear doors which were originally only installed with 5.25 inch speakers... every speaker is different, but if you are wanting to put something in that is already proven, I used to JL Audio C2's. Also, you will find plenty of space within the door to install the crossovers.
> 
> ...


No pics of the install?


----------



## H-TX (May 4, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> No pics of the install?


Unfortunately, no. Once I realized that the mounting hardware for the Atlas would not fit (requiring custom fabrication), and all the speakers had to be cut out, I took my car a professional shop because that was above my skill set. The only photos I have are of me taking the panels apart.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

MtlArteon said:


> Damn you’re right haha I didn’t even see that.
> Not wheels but a carbon fibre steering wheel. I’m going to do wheels next summer. Prob go for some multi spoke black 19s


those side markers stick out like a boner in sweatpants. My tint guy actually said, “you want those tinted, I’ll do it for free just to get rid of them” ha. They are still visible when lit on mine


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

H-TX said:


> Completed a sound system install on a non-premium car. It's a 21 Arteon, and if you're curious what all is involved....
> 
> *I had to have custom brackets made out of the stock ones Because no one currently makes a bracket for the Arteon, which led to me having to cut the factory speakers out because they were riveted in. The door speakers are identical to the 2019+ Atlas, however when I purchased brackets for the Atlas, they did not fit within the Arteon door. The good news is that with the custom brackets, I was able to fit is 6.5 inch components in the rear doors which were originally only installed with 5.25 inch speakers... every speaker is different, but if you are wanting to put something in that is already proven, I used to JL Audio C2's. Also, you will find plenty of space within the door to install the crossovers.
> 
> ...


I have a similar but slightly different setup. I added the same LC7i processor and a 5 channel amp (Soundstream) but I simply added a sub in the trunk on the driver's side cubby hole and a pair of tweeters on the C pillars. It sounds amazing now. The stock base system lacks highs and lows and my setup delivers now! I left the stock door speakers alone and I'm glad I did based on your experience. I highly recommend a similar setup. I'll do a write up on mine soon with pics 

Sent from my Google thingy using some tippy tappy app or something like that


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh and I want to add a center speaker in the dash using the other two channels on my amp. I think that'd create a spectacular surround sound effect.

Sent from my Google thingy using some tippy tappy app or something like that


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> those side markers stick out like a boner in sweatpants.  My tint guy actually said, “you want those tinted, I’ll do it for free just to get rid of them” ha. They are still visible when lit on mine


Agreed 100%

You can turn those lights off thru VagCom (or OBD11) btw


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> You can turn those lights off thru VagCom (or OBD11) btw


Really ? I havnt seen that on my OBDeleven. May go plug it in after and get rid of it. Could also just vinyl wrap over them


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Really ? I havnt seen that on my OBDeleven. May go plug it in after and get rid of it. Could also just vinyl wrap over them


Need to wrap over them to get rid of the stand out yellow. Turning the light off will just keep it from illuminating at night. You can barely see mine at night through the vinyl. It's more for blacking out the big yellow reflector that stands out like a sore thumb at a glance IMO.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Storm coming. Tucked away from the hail, room for wife and kid car. Love my garage


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

My favorite color.😀


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MtlArteon said:


> Really ? I havnt seen that on my OBDeleven. May go plug it in after and get rid of it. Could also just vinyl wrap over them


I plan on vinyl wrapping mine

*Disable Orange LED in Front Headlight -- *_(that's what the MK7 guys have, but it's the side marker lights on our car)_
Module 09 - Central Electrics
16-Security code 31347
10-Adaptations
Leuchte26NSL LA72 - Lichtfunktion A 26 - change from “Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht)” to “nicht aktiv” 

Video on a MK7 GTI for OBD11 coding:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Aligned the car (after the H&R springs)....results:
E5BF3DE3-4377-4A9F-9F5B-C6C20494939C by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Storm coming. Tucked away from the hail, room for wife and kid car. Love my garage
> View attachment 96673


This is the cleanest most organized garage I've seen. Well done 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Picked up my car from the shop today damaged wheel was fixed and looks %100 like brand new! And car was detailed! Happy about that! This week I will be doing major updates! As follows Wagner Tuning intercooler will be installed, Eibach springs will be installed, APR Charge pipes will be installed, RSQ3 Front brakes will be installed with matching Lapiz Blue Calipers, Subframe Mount insert will be installed, APR rear control stabilizer will be installed, Side skirts and back side splitters will be installed! Busy week ahead! Then will go back to have the Adaptation recalibrated then I'm done!!!


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Added my first bit of flare


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

felix barbosa said:


> Added my first bit of flare
> View attachment 97154


Same here except mine is meant to be viewed in the rear view mirror of the car in front of me.









Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## juandhi (Feb 3, 2014)

eteather said:


> Put a $50 Ebay spoiler on the back of my SEL-P. I like it. the black matches enough...looks integrated....


Which spoiler is this?


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Finally got the new carbon fiber steering wheel installed and H&R lowering springs, although I dont notice the lowering as much as I thought I would. Has anyone done anything really low ? Thinking about adding a front splitter and then obviously upgrade the wheels.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Finally got the new carbon fiber steering wheel installed and H&R lowering springs, although I dont notice the lowering as much as I thought I would. Has anyone done anything really low ? Thinking about adding a front splitter and then obviously upgrade the wheels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 97684
> ...


Maybe they just need to settle? Front looks lower but the back doesn't look that much lower. Others with H&R definitely appear lower don't you think? Maybe it's the wheel/tire combo others have that make it appear that way 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

View attachment 97688
[/QUOTE]

How do you like the paddles? Are they stick on or full replacements?

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

MtlArteon said:


> Finally got the new carbon fiber steering wheel installed and H&R lowering springs, although I dont notice the lowering as much as I thought I would.
> 
> If you measure 27" (ground to lip of fender) on the front and 27.5" on the rear you will be right on the money.
> 
> Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Copbait said:


> View attachment 97688


How do you like the paddles? Are they stick on or full replacements?

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app
[/QUOTE]
Love them. These are full replacements but I actually find this a quicker shift to be honest maybe it’s just in my head but it definitely feels noticeable


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
Love them. These are full replacements but I actually find this a quicker shift to be honest maybe it’s just in my head but it definitely feels noticeable
[/QUOTE]
Awesome. Please post a link to them if you can. I have not been able to find anything but the stick on kind.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Love them. These are full replacements but I actually find this a quicker shift to be honest maybe it’s just in my head but it definitely feels noticeable
[/QUOTE]
Awesome. Please post a link to them if you can. I have not been able to find anything but the stick on kind.
[/QUOTE]
It was actually part of the wheel. I make carbon fibre steering wheels as a side business and had these made along with the wheel


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

It was actually part of the wheel. I make carbon fibre steering wheels as a side business and had these made along with the wheel[/QUOTE]

Care to expand? You have a virtual room full of potential customers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

faroodi said:


> It was actually part of the wheel. I make carbon fibre steering wheels as a side business and had these made along with the wheel


Care to expand? You have a virtual room full of potential customers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]
You've got my curiosity peaked. Would these carbon fiber steering wheels be compatible with the travel assist feature since it is constantly monitoring the steering wheel for touch?


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Care to expand? You have a virtual room full of potential customers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've got my curiosity peaked. Would these carbon fiber steering wheels be compatible with the travel assist feature since it is constantly monitoring the steering wheel for touch?
[/QUOTE]
Haha well I can make custom carbon wheels based on any specs really, flat bottom, flat top, round, we can incorporate the LED RPM and Speed lights as well. Every wheel is custom made in 4-5 weeks, prices for VW range from 850 USD without the LED to 1400-1500 USD with the LED depending on the model and year. Heres a couple of pics but honestly can do anything. Everyone produces core only and you swap the OEM airbag and buttons but we can also go crazy and do something with the airbag and buttons and custom airbag cover but those are always +1000$ on average so no one does it haha


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Will the heating function still work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

faroodi said:


> Will the heating function still work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No that’s the one thing you have to lose when we do these wheels


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

No custom wheel but I did go the 3M route with paddle shifters. Had these since March but hated the idea of "taping" them. But on Sunday I saw a well executed example so I went ahead. Will swap them when I find a slimmer gloss black set


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

They do kinda make a difference. Especially low gear in a 90degree turn


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh I also detailed the F out of my engine bay.

Anyone else feel like the engine cover is lacking. Like some pep boys universal joint?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I did the stock airbox mod(s) like the GTI/R guys do. 
I Dremel'd open the (blocked off) intake duct on the driver's side, removed the stock "snow guard" inside the air box, and then installed a aFe DryFlow air filter.....as I'm not planning on running a open/aftermarket intake.
I have the OEM block off plate for the (back side of the) passenger side ordered...just waiting on it.

Stock:
34C2BFDA-6283-440D-9042-6FD5D2CD68E8 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

0E532E22-9E15-4C31-AE66-A608AC939928 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

2D457589-0984-4363-B25B-CCC94C7DB4F6 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

0105A8EF-6DAE-43D6-81B0-4373F713037D by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Opened up:
B5F87BEC-BCC3-49AA-9C78-52ABB649AF92 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

FBA0F208-7F97-43B2-86FB-AA24DE546EE4 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Feeding right into the duct for the air box:
2C63146C-326B-41D3-88FE-0215017106D9 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

"Snow guard" before it got pulled out:
CAD3EBB7-0381-464E-9A45-3C14F722BD5B by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Also I installed the battery cover from Aliexpress:
F4BB8E49-7C37-4883-B04E-7292344AF95D by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

After:
C5E10E92-2531-4FFC-ACBF-AD5E78598E4B by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> I did the stock airbox mod(s) like the GTI/R guys do.
> I Dremel'd open the (blocked off) intake duct on the driver's side, removed the stock "snow guard" inside the air box, and then installed a aFe DryFlow air filter.....as I'm not planning on running a open/aftermarket intake.
> I have the OEM block off plate for the (back side of the) passenger side ordered...just waiting on it.


So I guess the burning question now is how does it perform and sound?


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Front brakes installed!


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Side and back skirts installed! Eibach Springs installed!


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Charge pipes and Wagner intercooler installed!


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

6 piston big break upgrade !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Copbait said:


> So I guess the burning question now is how does it perform and sound?


Good question...haven't driven it yet, lol

I also installed a Neuspeed Turbo Discharge Pipe/Turbo muffler delete:
F550C2C1-D1AE-49CD-81A7-C19424BE7D4A by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

FC7FA8FA-31A0-41EA-9D1F-9198713B644A by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

C14472C0-378F-4C3E-B4F6-B4071C5D8F97 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

22E8E383-D014-4ABC-AA30-49162D950C9B by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

81571375-3524-4338-A848-ACAAA44BBD47 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

498F3B10-DBFE-4202-B11B-82B2B073ABA9 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Was at the ds today got Adaptions recalibrated and alignment done! Never seen this many Arteon all together before!


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

Muratti00 said:


> Front brakes installed!
> View attachment 98304
> View attachment 98299
> View attachment 98302
> View attachment 98303


I didn't know I needed this on my blue arteon..... are these OEM or aftermarket?


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Minichado said:


> I didn't know I needed this on my blue arteon..... are these OEM or aftermarket?


LOL you don't need them but they are OEM RSQ3.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

dynastyreal said:


> 6 piston big break upgrade !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size wheels are those ? Can you post a full car shot ? Trying to decide on 19s or 20s


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

MtlArteon said:


> What size wheels are those ? Can you post a full car shot ? Trying to decide on 19s or 20s


Rims or wheels ? Wheels are 20” 245/35 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Muratti00 said:


> View attachment 98320


What's that bracket for above the battery?
Some kind of home made hold down?


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Muratti00 said:


> Yea just noticed that myself now!)))


----------



## Jonesturf (Apr 14, 2019)

felix barbosa said:


> Added my first bit of flare
> View attachment 97154


Care to share how you attached this?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

snobrdrdan said:


> Good question...haven't driven it yet, lol


Any updated there is any noticeable change after the mods?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Any updated there is any noticeable change after the mods?


YES! I finally did get to drive the car and with the intake mods/a turbo inlet pipe & turbo muffler delete/turbo discharge pipe combination.....I can hear the turbo more and it DEFINITELY woke it up versus stock. I was quite surprised
I'll be switching to an open intake for a little more turbo noises, but even with the stock box you could hear the turbo (just no DV noises, which an open intake will solve)

The APR tune tomorrow should be the icing on the cake


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm running the stock intake box (with a drop in filter & snow grate removed) currently, and will in the winter time, but will be switching to an open intake here soon.

But I added the GTE air block off plate ($20 on ebay) since it closes off the opening on the air box duct on the passenger side so it routes the fresh/cold air to the air box better. It just snaps in.
*If you didn't know*....the duct/scoop for the air intake is ONLY on the passenger side behind the grille....that's where the air for the intake comes from

10 second mod, lol
Part number: 5Q0129849

Will it make a drastic difference? Probably not
Will it help? Sure/of course!

Stock:
9A75A122-1A3D-4B5F-B7D3-5CD2F11C778D by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Plate:
448F3439-9A16-4A45-BEA9-D1EDDE67853D by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Installed:
DB7A149C-3B64-4DEC-A16B-721FAA808550 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

F82B4548-8937-4DC4-BF7D-076D3236F2D2 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Air flow direction for the intake on these cars:
63E6DA0F-A561-46B1-80A3-7F86E52D2890 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

And yet again, I learn something new about our car. And yet again, it makes no damn sense why VW would do that!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Arteon Wayne said:


> And yet again, I learn something new about our car. And yet again, it makes no damn sense why VW would do that!


Yup....the GTI/R's are kind of the same way with that giant air box/duct that goes to the air box.
BUT on the Arteon we get screwed because only the passenger side has a scoop (behind the grille) to pull/funnel air to the box. We can't mod it or add one (easily) like they can on the driver's side.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

APR Stage 1 93 Low Torque was flashed on the car the other day

It feels awesome, *BUT* 3rd gear just sucks when you're trying to have fun with it. 1st & 2nd are great, and then you go into 3rd and it just falls on it's face for a second or two & then it gets going again.
Who geared this car?!?! 

A DSG would've been the better solution, but if they were gonna stick us with the auto slush box....why is 3rd gear like that?
Just more salt to the wound


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Keep hearing this about 3rd and it's evident on the videos I've seen as well.

Are your 0-60 times better with the tune? I've heard both ways on that.


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> APR Stage 1 93 Low Torque was flashed on the car the other day
> 
> It feels awesome, *BUT* 3rd gear just sucks when you're trying to have fun with it. 1st & 2nd are great, and then you go into 3rd and it just falls on it's face for a second or two & then it gets going again.
> Who geared this car?!?!
> ...


There's definitely a big jump in gearing from 2nd to 3rd. It's kind of odd. 

I've had 2 previous DSG cars so I was pretty nervous about how much I might dislike the Aisin, but its been better than I feared.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KCJeep said:


> Keep hearing this about 3rd and it's evident on the videos I've seen as well.
> 
> Are your 0-60 times better with the tune? I've heard both ways on that.


I haven't measured that or anything or done any crazy runs either, but it's definitely a thing (unfortunately).

I'm sure you've seen this video, but you can hear it clear as day in the 2nd to 3rd shift:







Aero1900 said:


> There's definitely a big jump in gearing from 2nd to 3rd. It's kind of odd.
> 
> I've had 2 previous DSG cars so I was pretty nervous about how much I might dislike the Aisin, but its been better than I feared.


I agree....it's not TOO bad. I think that 3rd gear is probably the worst thing about it.
Also, when in tip tronic mode...it seems to downshift to 3rd gear on it's own (when at a low speed/slowing down) but won't go down to 1st or 2nd until like at a complete stop...I find that odd. It slips 3rd gear/the torque converter instead of downshifting to a lower gear when trying to accelerate


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Had a tire replaced due to a bubble. Discovered my tire warranty is actually unlimited and not capped at 5k like I thought. Gonna need it.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Pulled the wheels and put on spacers. 10/17.5. While I had them off, cleaned the barrels and sealed them up w some chemical guys green stuff. Did APR Thursday. Getting it dialed in, some H and R springs prob next up, maybe work on airflow as well


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Well even though I have had the car for 3-4 months here is a list of things that I have done so far:

1. Debadge rear lettering
2. Remove the Bumperdillo
3. XPel tints (including whidshield)
4. H&R lowering springs
5. ECS Tunning spacers (15mm rear and 10mm front)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Pulled the wheels and put on spacers. 10/17.5. While I had them off, cleaned the barrels and sealed them up w some chemical guys green stuff. Did APR Thursday. Getting it dialed in, some H and R springs prob next up, maybe work on airflow as well


I would've waited until after you lowered it to add/mess with spacers....just my 2 cents


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

salvadorsantana said:


> Well even though I have had the car for 3-4 months here is a list of things that I have done so far:
> 
> 1. Debadge rear lettering
> 2. Remove the Bumperdillo
> ...


Looks good

Got a pic of the rear with it debadged?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Added a Neuspeed intake and Unitronic turbo inlet pipe:

30E1D701-4B51-4B40-99C3-7903A5E3F805 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

B9F3175F-1C3C-43FD-B979-41ECBE6B1A8D by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

5DC23BE4-5216-430C-92D2-CD12FA1F8882 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

C071F7B3-E869-41EC-A67C-A9C668039858 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Unitronic elbow vs stock GTI/R elbow vs Arteon elbow:
FC6ED42B-A7EC-4985-BCBF-F78A4C31FABD by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good
> 
> Got a pic of the rear with it debadged?


First thing that I noticed when looking at the rear was the badge name, then the 4Motion badge and then the Bumperdillo. Too busy for me, so debadge and remove the Bumperdillo was my go to.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I personally prefer the badging. That’s just me.😀 By the way looks like you live in Florida as well. I'm down in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Johnotis10 (Apr 2, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I haven't measured that or anything or done any crazy runs either, but it's definitely a thing (unfortunately).
> 
> I'm sure you've seen this video, but you can hear it clear as day in the 2nd to 3rd shift:
> 
> ...


Damn… 3rd gear is a struggle. Why does that happen?


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

tiger16 said:


> I personally prefer the badging. That’s just me.😀 By the way looks like you live in Florida as well. I'm down in Ft. Lauderdale.


Yes sir, in Mickey Mouse land 

Im just waiting for my custom license plate ro arrive though, it reads ARTEON


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Added a Neuspeed intake and Unitronic turbo inlet pipe:
> 
> 30E1D701-4B51-4B40-99C3-7903A5E3F805 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr
> 
> ...


please share with us your experience with the cold air intake, better engine note? Improve acceleration on the top end of the rpm range?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

The G Man said:


> please share with us your experience with the cold air intake, better engine note? Improve acceleration on the top end of the rpm range?


I'd say that's more of a short air intake than a cold air intake. My experience has been that those are torque robbers.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Copbait said:


> I'd say that's more of a short air intake than a cold air intake. My experience has been that those are torque robbers.


Correct....I never said it was a "cold air" intake....I just said a "Neuspeed Intake" 

But the tune should've taken care of the "torque robbing"
It adds some interesting/good noises though


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Johnotis10 said:


> Damn… 3rd gear is a struggle. Why does that happen?


Too tall of a gear (from 2nd)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

salvadorsantana said:


> First thing that I noticed when looking at the rear was the badge name, then the 4Motion badge and then the Bumperdillo. Too busy for me, so debadge and remove the Bumperdillo was my go to.
> 
> View attachment 101809


Thanks...looks good! 
And I totally agree....I had been planning on doing the same thing as well, I just haven't gotten to it yet though

The 4motion & bumperdillo have to come off mine.....I may or may not leave the Arteon badging though.....we'll see


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Thanks...looks good!
> And I totally agree....I had been planning on doing the same thing as well, I just haven't gotten to it yet though
> 
> The 4motion & bumperdillo have to come off mine.....I may or may not leave the Arteon badging though.....we'll see


That damn new 4 Motion badge on the ‘21 models is absolute hell on a wash mitt or microfiber cloth. Catches everything.


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

salvadorsantana said:


> First thing that I noticed when looking at the rear was the badge name, then the 4Motion badge and then the Bumperdillo. Too busy for me, so debadge and remove the Bumperdillo was my go to.
> 
> View attachment 101809


Not to hijack the thread, but could I get a better picture of your rear window tint? I’m not impressed with the rear window tint around the edges on my ‘21 SEL. Thanks I’m advance!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Muratti00 said:


> Front brakes installed!
> View attachment 98304
> View attachment 98299
> View attachment 98302
> View attachment 98303


Do you have more info on these? Part numbers, etc? Just wondering what the cost is.


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Do you have more info on these? Part numbers, etc? Just wondering what the cost is.


Hi,
Cost me around with the shipping $2800 and plus labor to have them installed.


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

Window tint. Wheels should be on on Fri


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Got a high offer from Vroom for my 2 month old '21 SEL-Premium....

This might be going buh bye already, & if so....look for a part out


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

What in the holy hell, man?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Got a high offer from Vroom for my 2 month old '21 SEL-Premium....
> 
> This might be going buh bye already, & if so....look for a part out


You're supposed to change your underwear that often.....not your cars.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Kind of like real estate in Florida. You can make lots of money selling your house but then what?


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

Color match vinyl wrap. Covered the amber corner markers. Vinyl is from Klii motorwerks


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

Lightly tinted the windshield. It's 70%. Highly recommend. It looks darker in this pic than it really is.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

salvadorsantana said:


> Yes sir, in Mickey Mouse land
> 
> Im just waiting for my custom license plate ro arrive though, it reads ARTEON



I'm also nearby! north Mickey area lol. If you ever see a black 2021 Arteon SEL-P, that would be my wife.


----------



## BigUU (Jul 21, 2021)

MtlArteon said:


> You've got my curiosity peaked. Would these carbon fiber steering wheels be compatible with the travel assist feature since it is constantly monitoring the steering wheel for touch?


Haha well I can make custom carbon wheels based on any specs really, flat bottom, flat top, round, we can incorporate the LED RPM and Speed lights as well. Every wheel is custom made in 4-5 weeks, prices for VW range from 850 USD without the LED to 1400-1500 USD with the LED depending on the model and year. Heres a couple of pics but honestly can do anything. Everyone produces core only and you swap the OEM airbag and buttons but we can also go crazy and do something with the airbag and buttons and custom airbag cover but those are always +1000$ on average so no one does it haha

View attachment 97754


View attachment 97755

View attachment 97757

[/QUOTE]
on the first gen Arteon the "hand on steering wheel" works with aftermarket steering wheels. This is mine.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Aero1900 said:


> Color match vinyl wrap. Covered the amber corner markers. Vinyl is from Klii motorwerks
> View attachment 105669


It's hard to tell, but did you go "oversized" of the reflector or trim it to the shape?

Also, if you have some extra, were you gonna wrap the lower rear bumper (red) reflectors?

I bought a sheet from Klii too, to do the same thing, but man....pricey @ $55


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Got a high offer from Vroom for my 2 month old '21 SEL-Premium....
> 
> This might be going buh bye already, & if so....look for a part out


They only offered me 38500 with 1650 miles. I would’ve sold it for 40.


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

ice4life said:


> They only offered me 38500 with 1650 miles. I would’ve sold it for 40.


There are dealers on the west coast advertising new SEL Premium R lines for $38.5-39K. Then you have dealers around Chicago adding $3K premiums advertising $52K. Maybe try selling it in Chicago, might be worth a one way flight home.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ice4life said:


> They only offered me 38500 with 1650 miles. I would’ve sold it for 40.


Both Vroom and Carvana offered me $40k and that was enough for me

Vroom took about 6 hours to get back to me with a price, but Carvana took 6 days because it needed a "manual" appraisal and they were "backed up."


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's hard to tell, but did you go "oversized" of the reflector or trim it to the shape?
> 
> Also, if you have some extra, were you gonna wrap the lower rear bumper (red) reflectors?
> 
> I bought a sheet from Klii too, to do the same thing, but man....pricey @ $55


I really didn't know how best to cover the reflectors. I actually trimmed one side to fit well and the other side I went over sized. You really can't tell which one looks better, both ways worked. 

I bought 3 sq ft for $100. I want to cover up the chrome trim piece on the bottom of the rear bumper. I hadn't thought about the rear reflectors. I'll consider that. 

I'd bought vinyl from Klii before for my previous car so I knew what the price was like. It's a good quality vinyl and the color match is perfect


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Both Vroom and Carvana offered me $40k and that was enough for me
> 
> Vroom took about 6 hours to get back to me with a price, but Carvana took 6 days because it needed a "manual" appraisal and they were "backed up."


You sold after two months? Why and what next?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

The fruits of my labor are just so soothing....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> You sold after two months? Why and what next?


I haven't "_yet_"
Waiting on Vroom first to finalize it and then move on. Worst case, I keep it.

It's a nice car, don't get me wrong, BUT I spent waaaaay too much money on this car in that short amount of time....not good🤦‍♂️


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> I haven't "_yet_"
> Waiting on Vroom first to finalize it and then move on. Worst case, I keep it.
> 
> It's a nice car, don't get me wrong, BUT I spent waaaaay too much money on this car in that short amount of time....not good🤦‍♂️


Such a shame I know you liked the arteon for a while before getting it.

what did they ultimately offer? They only offered me 38500 which was 5k off my payoff so I passed.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

IIRC he got 40k? At any rate the bummer is now the need to buy something else in this awful market.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Such a shame I know you liked the arteon for a while before getting it.
> 
> what did they ultimately offer? They only offered me 38500 which was 5k off my payoff so I passed.


Yeah I lusted it over it since it came out, hence why I hung out in this forum even though I didn't even have one (yet).

Then when it became possible I jumped on it, and I don't regret trying it out....it's a truly nice car (for "just" a VW), but it wasn't for me right now. The auto trans is the let down IMO.
I had second thoughts when I first was getting the car, and that probably was a bad sign to start off owning it anyways.

Yeah I posted it before, but Carvana and Vroom both offered me $40k for the car. We all know that VW values suck, hence the ****ty residuals on the lease for the Arteon, so I figured might as well get out of it while I can in this hot used car market. I couldn't see myself in it long term and I'd just be buried in it later on.
It got picked up yesterday and I do miss it already (the Oryx White was SUPER sharp & flawless), but I'm not gonna miss spending loads of money on the VW (modding) experience, lol


----------



## MrBiggss (Aug 5, 2020)

bgc996 said:


> As of right now that feature doesn't seem to work. It still gave me the warning after a little bit. Hopefully with coding we can get it working as it would be a super nice bonus. I have to say though, our 21 Atlas is way way way worse. It yells at you every 10 seconds it seems like. Drives me nuts.


Any updated on getting the wheel to work perfectly without errors and all the wheel heat button working? Really thinking about getting this wheel or maybe go for the one on the atlas/cross sport that has the hard buttons. Just need to check if it would fit in the arteon. Thanks!


----------



## MrBiggss (Aug 5, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Im using the original one for now until I can figure out how to get it to work. It lights up on the wheel and you can push it with haptic feedback but nothing happens


*Any updates on getting the wheel to work perfectly without errors and all the wheel heat button working? Really thinking about getting this wheel or maybe go for the one on the atlas/cross sport that has the hard buttons. Just need to check if it would fit in the arteon. Thanks!*


----------



## wzero (Aug 23, 2021)

Aero1900 said:


> Color match vinyl wrap. Covered the amber corner markers. Vinyl is from Klii motorwerks
> View attachment 105669


Hey how do you like it? Also may I know the dimensions that you gave to the Klii team? I'm planning to order for my Oryx White Arteon as well. Thanks!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Got my other set powder coated Dark Hyper Silver



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Got these velcro mesh cargo nets for the 2 cubbie spots in the cargo area.Someone else posted these as well. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076GX24PK?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details. They work great and fit pretty well in those spots. One is used to hold my owner's manual and the other holds other junk. The velcro holds onto the fuzzy cargo lining material pretty well.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I installed those velcro nets before.. didnt like them. I got these velcro dividers instead. I like them better. 









RED SHIELD Auto Trunk Organizer for Car, SUV, or Minivan – 22.4 x 7.08 inches [Black/2PK] : Automotive


Buy RED SHIELD Auto Trunk Organizer for Car, SUV, or Minivan – 22.4 x 7.08 inches [Black/2PK]: Trunk Organizers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Jack-e-son said:


> I installed those velcro nets before.. didnt like them. I got these velcro dividers instead. I like them better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I was actually looking for something like that - a divider! Guess I didn't look hard enough, d'oh! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Early morn photo shoot. Nothing you all haven't seen


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure where to put this, but it was done today. HUGE thanks to Copbait for letting me assist him in getting _my _springs in. Great guy, went pretty smooth and looks 10X better. Will wash it in Morning and post a pic.
love this forum and have met some great people thru here Thanks


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Not sure where to put this, but it was done today. HUGE thanks to Copbait for letting me assist him in getting _my _springs in. Great guy, went pretty smooth and looks 10X better. Will wash it in Morning and post a pic.
> love this forum and have met some great people thru here Thanks


Yes it was great to meet you too and I'm glad it all went relatively smoothly. Yes it's amazing how much of a difference it makes just by lowering it.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Copbait said:


> Yes it was great to meet you too and I'm glad it all went relatively smoothly. Yes it's amazing how much of a difference it makes just by lowering it.


How easy are the srping installs on these things?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> How easy are the srping installs on these things?


It does requires some specialty tools and experience. Otherwise you could damage something including yourself. So I would say it's not that easy if you don't know what you're doing. However, there are plenty of utoob videos out there on VW's and the MQB platform that will tell you everything you need to know and tools needed to complete the job.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> View attachment 116462


Now she looks proper!


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I'm back. After flooding my daily mk6.5 GLI in the most recent storm, I put a deposit on a 2021 SEL Premium R-Line today. Delivery later in the month due to travel. Had a quick question esp for those who had theirs since 2019. Any issues or signs of carbon build up? Searched the forum and couldn't find a direct answer. Some seem to believe that EA888 gen 3's are running a lot cleaner and no catch can is needed. Others saying APR one is a solid product and can prevent a build up esp if the car will be kept for a long time and tuned. Any feedback on this from those who have a first hand experience would be helpful. Oh and pictures are coming once I take delivery!


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

I would suggest there is literally zero requirement for a catch can.
Seems to be a US obsession, maybe you guys are used to crap engines that need them? Over in the EU it is almost unheard of, as any excess gets recycled and/or burnt off.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

wzero said:


> Hey how do you like it? Also may I know the dimensions that you gave to the Klii team? I'm planning to order for my Oryx White Arteon as well. Thanks!


No way I would ever have Oryx white again. Three stage paint, any chips, impossible to fix properly, never again. No body can match it, no-body can repair it, its actually factory regular brilliant white, with a pearl middle coat, then a regular clear lacquer top.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

T16 said:


> I would suggest there is literally zero requirement for a catch can.
> Seems to be a US obsession, maybe you guys are used to crap engines that need them? Over in the EU it is almost unheard of, as any excess gets recycled and/or burnt off.


That's because EU version of the EA888 gen 3 motor uses multi port injection where US version uses direct injection. So US engines are far more prone to carbon build up... unfortunately


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

EuroNeed said:


> That's because EU version of the EA888 gen 3 motor uses multi port injection where US version uses direct injection. So US engines are far more prone to carbon build up... unfortunately


Funny enough, we do have a factory version of a catch can, albeit, very small compared to someone like APR. I think it's called a "Vapor Particulate Filter", but essentially, you see a line run from the manifold to a small filter, and then back to the intake. Again, this thing is no wider than about 1" diameter, but it is a solution to a problem. I would assume by the design, it'll probably prevent carbon cleaning from the average of 75k to 150k. Until we get dual port in the NAR, it's inevitable.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Funny enough, we do have a factory version of a catch can, albeit, very small compared to someone like APR. I think it's called a "Vapor Particulate Filter", but essentially, you see a line run from the manifold to a small filter, and then back to the intake. Again, this thing is no wider than about 1" diameter, but it is a solution to a problem. I would assume by the design, it'll probably prevent carbon cleaning from the average of 75k to 150k. Until we get dual port in the NAR, it's inevitable.


Is this already on our cars or its an OEM add on?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

It's from the factory.


----------



## hoosier1661 (Mar 21, 2002)

Milltek semi-resonated catback exhaust. Before you ask, no - I don’t have any sound clips. It’s a little louder than stock in D and nice and throaty in Sport mode. There’s no drone at all on the highway in either modes. If you want something loud get the non-resonated version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Lowered on Eibach Pro-Kit springs today (thanks snobrdrdan!). Previously did APR-branded spacers (10mm front, 17mm rear), OEM aluminum-finish mirror caps, dynamic mirror turn signals, and stainless steel trim on the lower grill. 

i really want to dump the Muscats but that probably won’t happen until spring 2022 now.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

2019 sel r line premium. Spacers, lowered, tinted windows, stage 2 apr tune with apr down pipe, maxton front spliter, side skirts and rear diffuser


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

_Special thanks to Snobrdrdan!!!!_. Finally did my first real modding today. Up until now I've only done springs/suspension. Today I had a Neuspeed intake, Apr Turbo muffler delete and intercooler turbo hoses installed. I know it ain't much but again. This is a first for me. Prepping everything for an APR tune... in 2024 when my warranty is done😂.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

felix barbosa said:


> _Special thanks to Snobrdrdan!!!!_. Finally did my first real modding today. Up until now I've only done springs/suspension. Today I had a Neuspeed intake, Apr Turbo muffler delete and intercooler turbo hoses installed. I know it ain't much but again. This is a first for me. Prepping everything for an APR tune... in 2024 when my warranty is done😂.
> View attachment 121639


You could always get an aftermarket extended warranty and I'm sure VW would even repair it if it's tuned as long as they're not paying for it.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

I need to change the rear exhaust section which comes from factory in a big Y-shape. Anyone whos swapped exhausts like above know if its possible to get the whole rear section off easily enough, or have peoples fitters simply cut the pipe? I thought there might be enough room to wiggle the y-section towards the back and drop it a little to clear the spare wheel well...


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally had a chance to drive at night on highway after Copbait helped me set up dynamic headlights with OBD11
wow, they are amazing. All over the place in a good way. Light up everything and dance all over the place with out blinding others (nobody flashed lights at me in 45 mins). It was almost distracting watching them do their thing. Very cool, thanks Copbait!


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Finally had a chance to drive at night on highway after Copbait helped me set up dynamic headlights with OBD11
> wow, they are amazing. All over the place in a good way. Light up everything and dance all over the place with out blinding others (nobody flashed lights at me in 45 mins). It was almost distracting watching them do their thing. Very cool, thanks Copbait!


What's the settings???


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Finally had a chance to drive at night on highway after Copbait helped me set up dynamic headlights with OBD11
> wow, they are amazing. All over the place in a good way. Light up everything and dance all over the place with out blinding others (nobody flashed lights at me in 45 mins). It was almost distracting watching them do their thing. Very cool, thanks Copbait!


Our European friends get all the cool stuff while we get antiquated crap or so it seems. I can't take credit for the dynamic headlights as I learned from @M Diddy and @ice4life but it was just simple coding changes anyways. I do agree tho they are amazing and I cannot state that enough. To those unfamiliar with European dynamic headlights, the beams will move around all over the place from left to right and up and down. They will shoot a beam of light to road signs it sees and will even envelope and surround cars you are following. They do an excellent job too as they don't blind other drivers and watching them in action is just the coolest thing. You're welcome my friend!


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Cjwill said:


> 2019 sel r line premium. Spacers, lowered, tinted windows, stage 2 apr tune with apr down pipe, maxton front spliter, side skirts and rear diffuser
> View attachment 120488


Since putting on the rear diffuser, have you noticed if dirt build up on the back bumper and trunk have decreased? Considering getting it for this reason


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Since putting on the rear diffuser, have you noticed if dirt build up on the back bumper and trunk have decreased? Considering getting it for this reason


I have that whole setup as well and I can tell you that the rear and side splitters actually collect dirt moreso than without because they act as little shelves for dirt to collect on whereas the side panels can let the dirt fall off the car. Not sure how or why you would think it could reduce dirt on the bumper or trunk tho. I don't mind washing the car a little more often in exchange for the look of the splitters.


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Copbait said:


> I have that whole setup as well and I can tell you that the rear and side splitters actually collect dirt moreso than without because they act as little shelves for dirt to collect on whereas the side panels can let the dirt fall off the car. Not sure how or why you would think it could reduce dirt on the bumper or trunk tho. I don't mind washing the car a little more often in exchange for the look of the splitters.


agree - they collect more dirt. Same as above - i'm happy to clean my car more often in exchange for the look


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

On my 2019 I installed a VW Homelink Connect Mirror that is compatible with the driver’s side outside dimming mirror. 

P/N 000.072.548.N


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

LSIII said:


> On my 2019 I installed a VW Homelink Connect Mirror that is compatible with the driver’s side outside dimming mirror.
> 
> P/N 000.072.548.N


Damn it! After the rest of us shelled out hundreds just to sacrifice our drivers side view dimming function. So I guess this a mirror for a Golf? At least you discovered it actually works so that you don't lose your drivers side dimming function. Great find! Was this a coincidence or how did you know?


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Copbait said:


> Damn it! After the rest of us shelled out hundreds just to sacrifice our drivers side view dimming function. So I guess this a mirror for a Golf? At least you discovered it actually works so that you don't lose your drivers side dimming function. Great find! Was this a coincidence or how did you know?


Well I stumbled upon the Homelink Mirror Application Part Number Matrix that includes 2022 models. I saw this mirror listed for the 2022 Arteon, amongst other 2022 models. This new mirror had a footnote stating it’s compatible with the drivers mirror. 

So I took the gamble that there wasn’t actually any difference between years and that it would fit on older Arteons.


----------



## Phillynative12$ (Mar 25, 2018)

Cjwill said:


> 2019 sel r line premium. Spacers, lowered, tinted windows, stage 2 apr tune with apr down pipe, maxton front spliter, side skirts and rear diffuser
> View attachment 120488


Nice!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

LSIII said:


> Well I stumbled upon the Homelink Mirror Application Part Number Matrix that includes 2022 models. I saw this mirror listed for the 2022 Arteon, amongst other 2022 models. This new mirror had a footnote stating it’s compatible with the drivers mirror.
> 
> So I took the gamble that there wasn’t actually any difference between years and that it would fit on older Arteons.


----------



## Feenix67 (Jun 22, 2021)

I added the Badgeskins Side Marker Tint. 🤪
Best 12.00 spent.




  








20211001_143053.jpg




__
Feenix67


__
Oct 3, 2021




Before Tint










  








20211001_173148.jpg




__
Feenix67


__
Oct 3, 2021




After Tint










  








20211001_180357.jpg




__
Feenix67


__
Oct 3, 2021




New Look


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

Girlfriend gets a 2021 Arteon SE, I got to work for a very long day...

Tint windows (35%) + windshield (70%) + RS6 replica wheels 20x9 ET35 + Continental ExtremeContact DSW 06 245/35-20:
















Door Welcome Lights:








Rear seat illumination:








Sound system:

Match M 5.4 DSP/amp + custom PnP harness
Front: Focal IS VW 180 + CDT CL42SL mid woofers + CDT EX-30 3-way crossover,
Center: OEM Dynaudio mid woofer + CDT TW-26 tweeter + EX-430 2-way crossover
Subwoofer: JBL BassPro Hub spare tire sub
Dynamat front doors





































She used to have a 2007 Passat, a 2010 CC, a 2018 Passat R-Line, and so far this is her best VW.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just a nice hand wash and ceramic topper, touched up the interior a bit too. 798 miles on the clock after 3 months, lol:



















Also ordered touch up paint for the inevitable, been calling the dealer monthly and despite King's Red being on these cars on the lot for the last nearly 12 months (and it's a color on the Taos now), the third party that supplies VW with touch up paint (Excelda) has yet to provide it so a dealer can even order it. So I went online, found four different paint codes for King's Red, called my dealer and ran the VIN to see which of the four paint codes is associated with my VIN, and ordered a pen elsewhere online (Excelda just has a very basic site you can't shop on).


----------



## Messy_smith (Sep 15, 2021)

just added splash guards from aliexpress to the Rline, more about protecting rear wheel hub from rock chips. vw doesnt have them for Rline body kit in Aus.


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

Love those splash guards! Could you post a link to these exact ones? 



Messy_smith said:


> just added splash guards from aliexpress to the Rline, more about protecting rear wheel hub from rock chips. vw doesnt have them for Rline body kit in Aus.
> View attachment 125075
> 
> View attachment 125076


----------



## Messy_smith (Sep 15, 2021)

Khelms said:


> Love those splash guards! Could you post a link to these exact ones?


the below link is the exact ones on the aus ebay, but cannot find them on aliexpress anymore. got them 2 weeks ago delivered.








4x Car Mudguard Fender Splash Guard Mudflaps fit for VW Arteon R-Line 2018-2019 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 4x Car Mudguard Fender Splash Guard Mudflaps fit for VW Arteon R-Line 2018-2019 at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au





here is a listing of the US ebay, if you compare the shape of the ones on the au ebay, these fit well. make sure the listing states Rline fit.









vw arteon mud flaps for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for vw arteon mud flaps at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## culeinad (Oct 14, 2021)

Hey guys - soon to be owner of the PHEV version.. any thoughts on that ?


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

culeinad said:


> Hey guys - soon to be owner of the PHEV version.. any thoughts on that ?


Only that I wish we had it in the USA. I know it's not as fast as the 2.0T but the Arteon is not a racecar anyway.


----------



## culeinad (Oct 14, 2021)

By Specs comes with 218hp and 400Nm system (combined) torque, so it should be fun - but yeah, not a racecar . Maybe SportLimo?  
I was curious is anyone has it here, I see no info about launch control..


----------



## seal456 (Feb 10, 2021)

M3Tech said:


> Girlfriend gets a 2021 Arteon SE, I got to work for a very long day...
> 
> Tint windows (35%) + windshield (70%) + RS6 replica wheels 20x9 ET35 + Continental ExtremeContact DSW 06 245/35-20:
> View attachment 125044
> ...


How did you do the ambient lighting under the seats?


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

seal456 said:


> How did you do the ambient lighting under the seats?


11.68US $ 35% OFF|Car Rear led Footwell Light Footsteps Space lamp Cable wiring harness 5GG947409 For PassatB8 Golf 7 MK7 7.5 Rline Tiguan Jetta 6|Signal Lamp| - AliExpress ... PnP to the front under-dash lights.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

M3Tech said:


> Girlfriend gets a 2021 Arteon SE, I got to work for a very long day...
> 
> Tint windows (35%) + windshield (70%) + RS6 replica wheels 20x9 ET35 + Continental ExtremeContact DSW 06 245/35-20:
> View attachment 125044
> ...


Wow those rs6 replicas look good where did you get them? How’s the rim quality?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

M3Tech said:


> 11.68US $ 35% OFF|Car Rear led Footwell Light Footsteps Space lamp Cable wiring harness 5GG947409 For PassatB8 Golf 7 MK7 7.5 Rline Tiguan Jetta 6|Signal Lamp| - AliExpress ... PnP to the front under-dash lights.


Is that wiring harness just one long cable? You plug into the front and then run it to both seats?


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

Jadar said:


> Wow those rs6 replicas look good where did you get them? How’s the rim quality?


20X9.0" GUNMETAL RS SPORT STYLE WHEELS FOR AUDI A7 A8 S6 S8 5X112 | eBay ... quite good replicas, great finish, all clear coated (some replicas skim on clear coat), balanced without a lot of weights. They require hub center rings for VW - these are for Audi 66.56mm hubs, VW is 57.1mm hub.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> Is that wiring harness just one long cable? You plug into the front and then run it to both seats?


One long harness per seat, both front under dash lights are connected.

You need the light housing brackets (x2) as well - P/N 4M0 881 547


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

M3Tech said:


> 20X9.0" GUNMETAL RS SPORT STYLE WHEELS FOR AUDI A7 A8 S6 S8 5X112 | eBay ... quite good replicas, great finish, all clear coated (some replicas skim on clear coat), balanced without a lot of weights. They require hub center rings for VW - these are for Audi 66.56mm hubs, VW is 57.1mm hub.


Thanks.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Haven’t posted mine yet since I picked it up on 9/17 but got few things done already so here are few pics.

Paint protection film (PPF) on hood, bumper, some of the grill, headlights, fenders, windshield pillars, top of rear bumper and behind all 4 door handles.

Ceramic window tint 50% on windshield and sunroof, 30% on the rest.

Ceramic coating on the rest of the car that wasn’t wrapped, windows, trim and wheels.

Debadged the trunk.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Cjwill said:


> 2019 sel r line premium. Spacers, lowered, tinted windows, stage 2 apr tune with apr down pipe, maxton front spliter, side skirts and rear diffuser
> View attachment 120488


Wow looks so good. What lowering springs are you on and what are the specs on the spacers?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

hard to deny how good these look in black


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> hard to deny how good these look in black


yeah when they’re clean haha which is for about 15 min after washing it


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

Jadar said:


> Wow looks so good. What lowering springs are you on and what are the specs on the spacers?


Springs are H&R 23017 VTF adjustable with APR Spacers 20 mm in the rear and 15 mm front


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Cjwill said:


> Springs are H&R 23017 VTF adjustable with APR Spacers 20 mm in the rear and 15 mm front


no rubbing being lowered and running 15/20 spacers?


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

EuroNeed said:


> no rubbing being lowered and running 15/20 spacers?


None at all. Ive never had any problem with rubbing. The wheel wells are actually quite deep and with camber the wheels sit just right.
The real problem with lowering the car is steep driveways and ramps. Ive replaced my front splitter once already but would not have it any other way.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Cjwill said:


> None at all. Ive never had any problem with rubbing. The wheel wells are actually quite deep and with camber the wheels sit just right.
> The real problem with lowering the car is steep driveways and ramps. Ive replaced my front splitter once already but would not have it any other way.


Yeah I noticed H&R springs drop it the lowest. Looks so good tho so I understand sacrificing the front lip for it haha
I have a set of 10/15/20mm spacers from my GLI and just ordered 12.5 to get it dialed in perfectly to see which combo will look best. Most people run 10/17.5 or 12.5/17.5 but haven’t seen anyone running 15/20 so I’m glad you are and have no rubbing issues. I’ll have to consider doing the same esp since I won’t be lowering it… for now


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Cjwill said:


> Springs are H&R 23017 VTF adjustable with APR Spacers 20 mm in the rear and 15 mm front


By any chance do you know if they make the H&R adjustable springs for fwd models? I wanted ABT spring .6” drop by they don’t make them for fwd cars.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Finished my first brake job yesterday on the Arteon. I think it looks a lot better with the drilled and slotted.

These fit my 2020 SEL R-Line.. Saw a few different options, so double and triple check it. 
Rotors Front: POWER STOP EBR1497XPR
Rotors Rear: POWER STOP EBR1070XPR
Pads Front: TO BE INSTALLED - Centric PQ Pro 50016330 (Stupidly bought Z26-1760 and it didnt fit). Running OEM for the time being. 
Pads Rear: POWER STOP Z26-1761
~$480 for all the parts. 

Front Caliper Bolts were T45 and used a plier to hold the caliper pin, Caliper holder 21mm bolts, rotor screw was a T30.
Rear Caliper Bolts were 7mm hex, rear rotor screw was also T30. Caliper holder does not need to be removed! Good thing too because i couldn't get that M12 triple square bolt out.

Rear ebrakes was released with ODBeleven. 03 - Brakes > Basic Settings. Start Lining change mode to release and End Lining change mode to extend.

Other than that, it was a pretty standard brake job. Braking feels a lot better. No noise after bedding.


----------



## shr0ct (Mar 17, 2021)

Honestly not really a "mod". Some personalization. Made use for one of the cargo organizers . The more I have added the more I have a concern of somebody smashing in my rear windshield to steal them all lol. Luckily I don't live in a metro area (knock on wood).


----------



## Blockheads88 (Oct 20, 2021)

LSIII said:


> On my 2019 I installed a VW Homelink Connect Mirror that is compatible with the driver’s side outside dimming mirror.
> 
> P/N 000.072.548.N


How was the install?
I am picking up an Atlas 2022 SEL Premium R-Line tomorrow and it doesn't have HomeLink.
I am looking to pickup this mirror but wasn't sure how hard it is to swap out. From what it loos like it shouldn't take more than 20min.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Ha! Better watch out for that tissue box. You know.....with the TP/paper product shortage still affecting some areas. As for the pink S2000, Doug Demuro on Youtube recently test drove that actual car from the Fast and Furious movie. Kinda funny what a POS it is.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Blockheads88 said:


> How was the install?
> I am picking up an Atlas 2022 SEL Premium R-Line tomorrow and it doesn't have HomeLink.
> I am looking to pickup this mirror but wasn't sure how hard it is to swap out. From what it loos like it shouldn't take more than 20min.


Super easy. Just pop a plastic cover piece off, twist the mirror like 90 degrees and it comes right off. Disconnect wire harness then reinstall. It's actually more like 2 minutes.


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Super easy. Just pop a plastic cover piece off, twist the mirror like 90 degrees and it comes right off. Disconnect wire harness then reinstall. It's actually more like 2 minutes.


Might have to put that on the list for my 2020 SEL R that doesn't have homelink either... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Installed ECS spacers 15mm front 20mm rear. Not sure if I like it yet. Might go down to 12.5mm front and 17.5mm rear for more of a flush look.

And swapped the center caps to dynamic ones, part #000071213D


----------



## ATXcaraholic (Aug 8, 2021)

LSIII said:


> Well I stumbled upon the Homelink Mirror Application Part Number Matrix that includes 2022 models. I saw this mirror listed for the 2022 Arteon, amongst other 2022 models. This new mirror had a footnote stating it’s compatible with the drivers mirror.
> 
> So I took the gamble that there wasn’t actually any difference between years and that it would fit on older Arteons.


I'm guessing this is a new mirror. Man! After I installed my HomeLink in my door I'm more interested in this! Not that I don't believe anyone, but I'd love to see the wiring connector on this mirror to verify the pins are there for the outside mirror. I may still want it.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Blockheads88 said:


> How was the install?
> I am picking up an Atlas 2022 SEL Premium R-Line tomorrow and it doesn't have HomeLink.
> I am looking to pickup this mirror but wasn't sure how hard it is to swap out. From what it loos like it shouldn't take more than 20min.


Yeah, it wasn’t bad. One thing to note is I was trying to twist the base/mount of the mirror, but what worked was grabbing the actual mirror on its side and moving it to the left.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ATXcaraholic said:


> I'm guessing this is a new mirror. Man! After I installed my HomeLink in my door I'm more interested in this! Not that I don't believe anyone, but I'd love to see the wiring connector on this mirror to verify the pins are there for the outside mirror. I may still want it.


Yeah it’s a new mirror. It has pins 1-5 versus the older Homelink mirror having pins 1-3. 

Although the factory standard mirror does have pins 1-6. That 6th pin prevents the mirror from dimming if the overhead map lights are turned on. 

The fact that they VWoA messed up on the original accessory mirror and that the 6th pin wasn’t on the old one, I wasn’t surprised the 6th pin was missing on the newer one. I was just glad the side mirror pin was there.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

Inbay Qi wireless charger for Arteon 2021-on


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M3Tech said:


> Inbay Qi wireless charger for Arteon 2021-on
> 
> View attachment 127705
> View attachment 127706


I thought all 21+ Arteons had wireless charging


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> I thought all 21+ Arteons had wireless charging


That’s what I thought. Mine does and it’s just and SEL.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

Copbait said:


> I thought all 21+ Arteons had wireless charging


Wireless charging is standard in the SEL trim only. This is an SE.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I wish there was ambient lighting in the wireless charging cubby.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

M3Tech said:


> Wireless charging is standard in the SEL trim only. This is an SE.


Ewwww I see. Didn’t know.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

I obd11 coded the R logo on the cluster screen today and blacked out the side markers 👍.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Jadar said:


> I obd11 coded the R logo on the cluster screen today and blacked out the side markers 👍.


Hey, How do you exactly get the R logo in there with the OBD11? Mind giving the exact directions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> Ewwww I see. Didn’t know.


Despite being a Stripper Edition they are still pretty well equipped.



Meanrick69 said:


> Hey, How do you exactly get the R logo in there with the OBD11? Mind giving the exact directions?
> Thanks in advance!


Control unit 17 Dashboard < Adaptations 
then I believe it's called R logo. There are also different styles available too I believe.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Copbait said:


> Despite being a Stripper Edition they are still pretty well equipped.
> 
> 
> Control unit 17 Dashboard < Adaptations
> then I believe it's called R logo. There are also different styles available too I believe.


Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look.


Yeah I dont see anything? idk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Meanrick69 said:


> Yeah I dont see anything? idk


What do you see? Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Meanrick69 said:


> Yeah I dont see anything? idk


Scroll to the very bottom of adaptations it just says R logo there and click on it and it’ll give you 4 different options. Make sure your hood is open when you code it.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Jadar said:


> Scroll to the very bottom of adaptations it just says R logo there and click on it and it’ll give you 4 different options. Make sure your hood is open when you code it.


I have a 19 SEL-P R Line so Im good on not having my hood open I think lol, But when I scroll through to the bottom of that particular page of Adaptions is 3D speed.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Meanrick69 said:


> I have a 19 SEL-P R Line so Im good on not having my hood open I think lol, But when I scroll through to the bottom of that particular page of Adaptions is 3D speed.



Oops, didn't realize you had a 19. Everything changed in 21 and never owned a 19 before. Sorry


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh I’m not sure about t


Meanrick69 said:


> I have a 19 SEL-P R Line so Im good on not having my hood open I think lol, But when I scroll through to the bottom of that particular page of Adaptions is 3D speed.
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Jadar said:


> Oh I’m not sure about t


Oh yeah for sure, Ive done plenty on mine but I really want to add the new R logo. I know it can be done. I have seen other people on here that have done it on there older Arteon's
I just need directions with the OBD11 if possible?
But thanks for trying!


----------



## ghoztrider (Oct 30, 2011)

I installed a Integrated Engineering turbo inlet and intake. I'll be contacting them Monday for recommendation but the coolant house couldn't be replaced because vw switched to a solid clamp for 21. I didn't have the tool to go cut it nor do I want to. But it makes all the go fast sounds and runs great. Attached pics.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Meanrick69 said:


> Oh yeah for sure, Ive done plenty on mine but I really want to add the new R logo. I know it can be done. I have seen other people on here that have done it on there older Arteon's
> I just need directions with the OBD11 if possible?
> But thanks for trying!


You can add 4 different R logos. I have a MY21. Obd11>gauges>adaptations>R Logo


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Picked up my trophy!? Registered in a dub show on a whim. IMoO, it's like peewee tball league - show up with a clean car, get a trophy. But still


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Got my snows mounted yesterday.

Dealer did a fantastic job not scratching the wheels whatsoever but holy hell how much of the paint do you need to rub up on during a simple service? I always bring my cars in fresh after a run through the touchless to minimize potential of dirt abrading for exactly this kind of carelessness, but this time I tried bringing it in a bit dusty so afterwards I could quickly see where the car was touched (by just looking down the car with a flashlight in a dark garage to see dust disturbances) hoping to minimize time wasted combing over the car after getting it back. Part of this risk calculation was hoping the car would've been touched minimally.

Well, nice to see we use the A-pillar/roof to lift ourselves in/out of the car, put hand prints all over an easy open/close trunk lid, rub up on the rear bumper of course while taking tires out of the hatch, touch the rocker panels near all the jack points, touch the fenders/quarters all the way around every wheel well, brush up all over the entire rear passenger quarter and rear bumper back there, and somehow get ourselves all over the top/ hip of the passenger rear quarter too. Only thing they didn't touch was the hood because I specifically said don't open the hood or bother doing a pointless courtesy check on a 1,500 mile car, which they didn't so that was good at least. Extra points for the huge grease smear in the middle of the top of the rear driver door, there's always a rogue grease smear like this on every car after every service?

Christ, went over the car with a detailing light once I saw all this and miraculously no swirls thank god but now in addition to saying "Please do not wash vehicle" on the Post-It note I put always on the steering wheel I guess I also have to put "Please do not touch or brush up against paint please."

It's just amazing to me how much people just have to be up on your paint. Isn't the default, normal, natural action to not bother touching paint? I feel like I would have to go out of my way to touch paint while swapping tires or doing anyhing really, what the hell.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

felix barbosa said:


> Picked up my trophy!? Registered in a dub show on a whim. IMoO, it's like peewee tball league - show up with a clean car, get a trophy. But still


what class did you enter in? 
congrats either way!


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

felix barbosa said:


> Picked up my trophy!? Registered in a dub show on a whim. IMoO, it's like peewee tball league - show up with a clean car, get a trophy. But still


 That’s awesome, congrats. Looked like a good show


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> Got my snows mounted yesterday.
> 
> Dealer did a fantastic job not scratching the wheels whatsoever but holy hell how much of the paint do you need to rub up on during a simple service? I always bring my cars in fresh after a run through the touchless to minimize potential of dirt abrading for exactly this kind of carelessness, but this time I tried bringing it in a bit dusty so afterwards I could quickly see where the car was touched (by just looking down the car with a flashlight in a dark garage to see dust disturbances) hoping to minimize time wasted combing over the car after getting it back. Part of this risk calculation was hoping the car would've been touched minimally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


>


Can you imagine if a bird pooped on his car? Lol
Sorry Puma, I can obsess over cars too but you do kinda take it to another level.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Copbait said:


> Can you imagine if a bird pooped on his car? Lol
> Sorry Puma, I can obsess over cars too but you do kinda take it to another level.


True, but when you're a semi-pro detailer who actually hates detailing, the last thing you want to do is a paint correction on a brand new car just because someone else was fairly careless around it during a basic service that shouldn't really go near the paint. I mean really, how much do you need to touch the paint to swap tires? I can understand slight disturbances near the jack points or maybe on the rear bumper (though the latter is pretty avoidable), but that should be about it. I'm shocked that no swirls were committed, lol. Chalk it up to the slickness and hardness of the ceramic coating I guess, but to some degree I probably just got lucky.

Nothing blows my skirt up like flawless paint, lol.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> True, but when you're a semi-pro detailer who actually hates detailing, the last thing you want to do is a paint correction on a brand new car just because someone else was fairly careless around it during a basic service that shouldn't really go near the paint. I mean really, how much do you need to touch the paint to swap tires? I can understand slight disturbances near the jack points or maybe on the rear bumper (though the latter is pretty avoidable), but that should be about it. I'm shocked that no swirls were committed, lol. Chalk it up to the slickness and hardness of the ceramic coating I guess, but to some degree I probably just got lucky.
> 
> Nothing blows my skirt up like flawless paint, lol.


Very true! I recall a mechanic who scratched the hell out of a brand new paint job on one of my older cars all because he didn't use one of the fender blankets that they drape over it when working under the hood. I was pissed to say the least.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Some may find this a bit gaudy but I finally filled in the blanks around the shifter.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Copbait said:


> Some may find this a bit gaudy but I finally filled in the blanks around the shifter.


Like this a lot! Great job 👏

Share the parts info and install details please


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Copbait said:


> Some may find this a bit gaudy but I finally filled in the blanks around the shifter.
> 
> View attachment 133586


Does your piano black trim extend all the way back to the armrest?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

EuroNeed said:


> Like this a lot! Great job 👏
> 
> Share the parts info and install details please





SpokaneGTI said:


> Does your piano black trim extend all the way back to the armrest?


You have a couple of different options for going about this mod. 

Option 1 is to just replace the 4 sets of buttons on each side of the shifter. They're literally plug and play. The upside is that it is the easiest. The downside is that you lose your parking sensor button and park assist button (on premium models). I don't have the premium so I only lost the park sensor button which I don't care about anyways.

Option 2 is to use your factory buttons and do some minor modifications to get the new buttons to fit on the blank spots.

Below is a link to a youtube video of how to remove the center console buttons. It's for a Golf but it's the same procedure on the Arteon. I've also included links to the buttons I bought and for the gloss trim I added both to the center console and door cards. Each of the 4 buttons on each side are contained within a single housing and within the factory housings are indeed LED's already working on a printed circuit board (even on the blanks). However, the fake buttons won't exactly fit on the factory button housings without some minor dremel action. I will probably do that next but for now I just went the easy route. Once I do that I'll document that in more detail so you know exactly what to do.






Buttons

Center console trim

Door trim


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

Well not "today" but since I took delivery June 28 ... 2021 Arteon SEL P Rline Uranus (I know) Grey


Wheel spacers (12 front, 17 rear)
OEM splash guards (really fantastic fitment)
3M ppf front, pillars, door edge, door sill, handle cups
tinting 50 front, 35 rear (state legal max)
034 Air duct (open both sides)
K and N high flow airfilter)
Racing line billet fluid caps (did all including gas cap)
034 turbo inlet (later removed back to stock)
APR+ tune (why I had to go back to stock inlet)
New VW homelink mirror (now supports side dimming mirror and shaped more like original)
Replaced body color sideview mirror covers with black ones
ordered winter wheel set (Andros r10 wheel 235/40/19 vikingcontact7 with Tpms ... Stock are 245/35/20)
VW coat hanger and cargo net 

VCDS

removed all motion data entry restrictions
changed Gauge cluster from variant 6 to 4
windows up / down via fob
Added R logo but you need to disable lane assist to see it after car starts
I manually updated the navigation db from 20.7 to 21.9
tried a lot of other things that didn't quite work but not giving up!
I have to thank the forums for these tweaks!


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Great start to your mods! Do you have the part number for the newer homelink mirror?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Copbait said:


> You have a couple of different options for going about this mod.
> 
> Option 1 is to just replace the 4 sets of buttons on each side of the shifter. They're literally plug and play. The upside is that it is the easiest. The downside is that you lose your parking sensor button and park assist button (on premium models). I don't have the premium so I only lost the park sensor button which I don't care about anyways.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Will be doing this eventually



Arteon Christian said:


> Well not "today" but since I took delivery June 28 ... 2021 Arteon SEL P Rline Uranus (I know) Grey
> 
> 
> Wheel spacers (12 front, 17 rear)
> ...


Thats a lot of not so small mods! Congrats 🍺


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

faroodi said:


> Great start to your mods! Do you have the part number for the newer homelink mirror?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


000072548N

It doesn't yet show the 2021 Arteon as a fit but I saw someone else show it worked after I tried the part number that doesn't have the pins to support sideview mirror dimming. This works. Has 5 (maybe 6). Also much closer match to the Arteon OEM mirror shape.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Arteon Christian said:


> 000072548N





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

faroodi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was the one that installed it and it is fully compatible with my 2019, so it should work on all years.


----------



## jdanek (Aug 5, 2013)

Not today but my car found a buddy while I was out shopping.


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

Installed rear big break kit along with Miltek exhaust










2021 VW Arteon 4 Motion APR Tuned


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

I was looking at the Miltek exhaust. Which variant did you get?

Also looks like you lowered?

Great look. Love the Uranus Grey 😁


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

dynastyreal said:


> Installed rear big break kit along with Miltek exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa that looks good! What springs are you on?


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

Yesterday I figured out how to make the Arteon remember the last lane assist setting (off if it was off or on if it was on) and you can still turn it on or off with the menu. 

With 2021s the default is to always be on when you start. This was not something I could modify using adaptions. I had to play with long coding. I posted instructions in the VCDS thread. 

This is for Ross Tech VCDS cable users.

Here is the link: VCDS Mods to US Arteon


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

today i popped mine into carvana just to see ('21 SEL-P-R, 1900 miles)...$40,263

it used to be unable to quote a value due to rarity or whatever, algorithm couldnt figure out a value


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> today i popped mine into carvana just to see ('21 SEL-P-R, 1900 miles)...$40,263
> 
> it used to be unable to quote a value due to rarity or whatever, algorithm couldnt figure out a value


And if you did sell.....what would you replace it with?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> And if you did sell.....what would you replace it with?


I'm curious to know what you have now or was the Arteon 2 or 3 cars ago lol


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> And if you did sell.....what would you replace it with?


Either a '22 Arteon (though I'd wait til spring, I always like to buy when the weather is nice so I can fully detail/ceramic coat it ASAP) or a Benz GLC. Same cars I looked at before when I bought this lol.

Honestly I love my Arteon though. I'm really an SUV guy through and through but the Arteon was a worthy exception.


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

Jadar said:


> Whoa that looks good! What springs are you on?


H&R Adjustable springs 


2021 VW Arteon 4 Motion APR Tuned


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Copbait said:


> I'm curious to know what you have now or was the Arteon 2 or 3 cars ago lol


It was 2 cars ago.
The back seat of the Arteon was deep, but too narrow for 3 kids. I loved the car too, but the kids were only getting bigger not smaller lol.

I replaced the Arteon with a '21 Charger Daytona 392, but that was short lived and only last 2 months.

I'm in a '21 Pacifica Hybrid Limited S now, picked up a month ago, due to finding out that we're expecting kid #4 in April.
And just got the wife a '21 Pacifica Limited as well, a few weeks ago.

I didn't think I'd ever drive a van, but it's nice & it's just more practical/functional with the kids


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Wife is on her third Odyssey. Don’t get the stigma with the soccer moms. Vans are so much more practical than those big SUV’s. I call it my air conditioned pickup truck.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

tiger16 said:


> Wife is on her third Odyssey. Don’t get the stigma with the soccer moms. Vans are so much more practical than those big SUV’s. I call it my air conditioned pickup truck.


My wife just bought a Sienna minivan last year. Our kids are mostly grown up now but she uses it mainly to transport our dogs to dog shows and competitions. When she was younger she briefly went the SUV route because of the stigma but now doesn't care what others think. It's just more practical in every sense. Even the dealership we bought it from propagated the stigma by asking how old our kids were. They just looked at me funny when I laughed.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I had a Sienna for a few years. Its... one of those its roomy but its not kinda thing for me. 2 kids under 5yo with cars seats. 5 adults. Family hauler. First 2 rows was roomy but the back is cramped. Seating position was horrible as well. Loved the cargo space, thats about it. Loved it but couldn't wait to get rid of it. Finally traded in the Sienna for an Atlas (wrong forum, i know). While i really like it, it's not something i want to drive everyday. It feels tiring driving a SUV. I dont know why.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Arteon is designed for the driver's enjoyment, minivan is designed for the enjoyment of the in laws and the kids. Since I am paying for it, I have to look out for number one. Most Americans drives alone more than 50% of the time, therefore, if you are a car enthusiast, good performance is a must.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Well said G MAN.. I'm relatively "young" at 36 and my parents were on my back saying why i didn't buy a larger SUV. I'm commuting to work with the wife 6 days a week and only requiring the minivan/suv on Sunday, my day off. Whats the point in having that large of a car? Waste of gas too. 16mpg on the Atlas/Sienna compared to 22-24mpg on the Arteon.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Carvana offer is up from last week's $40,263:


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> Carvana offer is up from last week's $40,263:
> 
> View attachment 137614


Wow, I’m only getting 36,500 but I’m FWD SEL R LINE. that’s a big difference.


----------



## Hnusak (Dec 6, 2021)

Guys as I see your upgrades here I think you could be the right audience to help me Did anyone tried to put 2021 Rline bumpers to 2021 Ellegance version? Any issues like reconfiguration of sensors, etc.? Or it's just plug and play?


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

I swapped out my 20" OEM wheels with my 19" winter wheel package this last weekend.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> Carvana offer is up from last week's $40,263:
> 
> View attachment 137614


It's a sign...










If you're checking the value on it, to sell it, you obviously have no attachment to it and/or want to get out of it.
_You check Vroom too, btw? _


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jack-e-son said:


> Well said G MAN.. I'm relatively "young" at 36 and my parents were on my back saying why i didn't buy a larger SUV. I'm commuting to work with the wife 6 days a week and only requiring the minivan/suv on Sunday, my day off. Whats the point in having that large of a car? Waste of gas too. 16mpg on the Atlas/Sienna compared to 22-24mpg on the Arteon.


I will say that with the Hybrid, although it has a short electric range ~30 miles, I don't drive far and I've put 420 miles on it & have only used 1/2 tank of gas (from the dealer fill up).

My wife's AWD gas version though....apparently she has a lead foot and isn't getting as great of mileage


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> I will say that with the Hybrid, although it has a short electric range ~30 miles, I don't drive far and I've put 420 miles on it & have only used 1/2 tank of gas (from the dealer fill up).
> 
> My wife's AWD gas version though....apparently she has a lead foot and isn't getting as great of mileage


Pacifica Hybrid would be my people hauler of choice, and maybe I can convince my wife to get one after we have our next kid...

Minivan hate is dumb.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

My friends gave me so much flak for getting a minivan. But didn't say anything when we had to go on a trip, or got picked up from the airport, or needed a dresser moved. The versatility of a minivan is superb, upkeep and drive quality is a different story. haha.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's a sign...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha no I actually really am 1000% satisfied with it, but it's always nice to keep my options open and keep tabs on values (I did check vroom, it was a little lower). Checking the value is probably more about just seeing how I bought a depreciation king that is defying its typical depreciation!

I only have 2k miles on it too after 5 months lmao.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Pacifica Hybrid would be my people hauler of choice, and maybe I can convince my wife to get one after we have our next kid...
> 
> Minivan hate is dumb.





Jack-e-son said:


> My friends gave me so much flak for getting a minivan. But didn't say anything when we had to go on a trip, or got picked up from the airport, or needed a dresser moved. The versatility of a minivan is superb, upkeep and drive quality is a different story. haha.


Agreed...the practicality just can't be beat.
I might get **** for swapping from a 392 Charger to "a van", but I don't care at this point and it's a really nicely equipped vehicle.

It's just a giant wagon (according to the State of Michigan on my registration), and wagons are cool right? lol 

With the (heavy) battery on my Hybrid though, low in the car, it doesn't handle _too_ terribly (for what it is)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> Ha no I actually really am 1000% satisfied with it, but it's always nice to keep my options open and keep tabs on values (I did check vroom, it was a little lower). Checking the value is probably more about just seeing how I bought a depreciation king that is defying its typical depreciation!
> 
> I only have 2k miles on it too after 5 months lmao.


True.....I thought the Arteon values would tank too (since it was a slow selling & over priced sedan in a SUV world), but this market has helped prevent the typical VW tanking/terrible depreciation
Quite the enigma


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

To the minivan drivers out there: Following is a link to a mini van support group, you might find help there  

(20+) Minivan Support Group | Facebook


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> True.....I thought the Arteon values would tank too (since it was a slow selling & over priced sedan in a SUV world), but this market has helped prevent the typical VW tanking/terrible depreciation
> Quite the enigma


I think I'm more just interested in seeing in this wacky market if the value can actually get up to what I paid, which was about $43k. In a normal market I could've got it for $41-$42k, but I wasn't going to sit around all day and bicker when I was already north of $6k off.


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

APR Stage 1, ordered suspension parts, got a dent pulled, and made an appointment to have it ceramic coated.


----------



## cthruit (Jul 25, 2017)

Arteon Christian said:


> 000072548N
> 
> It doesn't yet show the 2021 Arteon as a fit but I saw someone else show it worked after I tried the part number that doesn't have the pins to support sideview mirror dimming. This works. Has 5 (maybe 6). Also much closer match to the Arteon OEM mirror shape.


I just installed this mirror in my 2021 SEL-P (after first ordering, and then returning, 000072548B). This mirror has five pins, but our OEM mirrors contain six (the "B" revision only has three). I have confirmed that the driver's side mirror dims along with the RVM and that placing the transmission in reverse cancels the dimming. IOW, it appears to be 100% compatible with our cars. However, I'm curious as to the purpose of that sixth contact in the vehicle's mirror plug that doesn't connect to anything in the new mirror. Any ideas on what it might be?

Additional info on the new mirror, 000072548N, in case anyone is interested: Compared to the "B" version, this mirror has rubberized, soft-touch buttons that have backlit illumination as opposed to hard plastic, non-illuminated ones. It has a magnetic compass readout in the top right hand corner that uses white lettering and can be disabled, if desired. It has what is called HomeLink Connect. This is the same as standard HomeLink, with the addition of the capability of using the mirror buttons to send commands to your cloud-connected devices. For example, you could program one of your mirror buttons to turn on or off the outside lights of your house, if those lights were connected to the cloud and are one of the compatible brands. My understanding is that the mirror sends a command to your phone via bluetooth and then your phone uplinks the command to the cloud using its WiFi or cellular connection. The appropriate command is then downlinked from the cloud to the device that you are trying to control. This requires the use of a third-party service and has an associated fee — but I believe that the first four years of this service are free with the purchase of the mirror. There is no fee or third-party service required to use the standard HomeLink RF commands, as one would expect.

More info on HomeLink Connect here, including a list of compatible devices.

The bluetooth connection with the mirror also enables guided setup and programming via a phone app. I have a very recent top-of-the-line Chamberlain garage door opener and the iOS app enabled a very quick and sure setup that didn't involve getting on a ladder and pressing the learn button on the door opener. Also, my recent model opener has two-way communication with the mirror, so the mirror displays a flashing amber up or down arrow while the door is opening or closing. Then, once the door is fully opened or closed, the mirror will show a solid green arrow for a few seconds to indicate this.

The MSRP on this mirror is $320, but I got mine for $235 (27% discount) from Ontario (California) Volkswagen. That was the cheapest that I could find on the west coast. I just missed a Black Friday 20% discount with free shipping that VW was running on all parts. I think that discount would have been on top of the dealer's 27% discount, but I'm not sure about that. I did manage, however, to qualify for a 10% rebate that VW is running until the end of the year. That brings the cost of the mirror down to $211.50.

One final thing: This mirror is slightly larger overall than the OEM mirror — not much, just a few millimeters in width and height. The Arteon has a very small view out the rear window and, also, the front windshield. As a result, this mirror shows more than what is necessary to get a complete view out the back. It also, correspondingly, blocks more of your view out the front. This very minor difference probably won't bother most, but it could be annoying to some.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

cthruit said:


> More info on HomeLink Connect here, including a list of compatible devices.


This sounds very interesting to me... In addition to the HomeLink capability which I'm looking for, being able to control other Z-Wave, Zigbee and WiFi devices (all listed in the link you provided) sounds very cool!


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> I think I'm more just interested in seeing in this wacky market if the value can actually get up to what I paid, which was about $43k. In a normal market I could've got it for $41-$42k, but I wasn't going to sit around all day and bicker when I was already north of $6k off.


I was able to find a new '21 SEL P R-Line AWD (with ~1K miles, used by dealership VP) and negotiated price down to $4.2K below the MSRP. I'm so very happy to be able to find one in this shape and price with the ongoing pandemic... Especially since my ID4 build was delayed till June '22 timeframe!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The G Man said:


> To the minivan drivers out there: Following is a link to a mini van support group, you might find help there
> 
> (20+) Minivan Support Group | Facebook


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

I dubbed out, of course. That is all


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok that's not all. I like, REALLY dubbed out lol. Ok now that is all😝 ok


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

felix barbosa said:


> I dubbed out, of course. That is all
> View attachment 140210


Is that a MK5 GLI Fahrenheit in the back?


----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

Arteon Christian said:


> Well not "today" but since I took delivery June 28 ... 2021 Arteon SEL P Rline Uranus (I know) Grey
> 
> 
> Wheel spacers (12 front, 17 rear)
> ...


Sir
May I ask how you upgraded Navigation db- was it free?


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Coded in GTI style esc sport for better off the line traction:
OBD 11
Module 03 brakes, long coding, Byte 29, Uncheck bit 1, and Check off bit 0 and 3. Save and have fun.


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Is that a MK5 GLI Fahrenheit in the back?


It is. The mk 1 was in great shape too


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Got my OBDeleven Pro today and followed directions posted by @Copbait to enable the DLA. Yipee!

Next I'll wait to receive the IQ Tail lights and the harness for them, rear fog light switch and the sideview mirror LEDs.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Vroom offer is way up for my '21 SEL-P-R with 2275 miles (not selling, just fun to check in this bonkers market):


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> Got my OBDeleven Pro today and followed directions posted by @Copbait to enable the DLA. Yipee!
> 
> Next I'll wait to receive the IQ Tail lights and the harness for them, rear fog light switch and the sideview mirror LEDs.


Hey Gemni_Or! Where did you find the IQ lights, eBay?


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> Hey Gemni_Or! Where did you find the IQ lights, eBay?


I ordered the IQ lights on eBay from First-Autoteile. Here's the link to the item:
Original VW Arteon 3H Sedan R Model IQ.Light Rückleuchten Set rechts links

I also ordered the cable/harness for the IQ lights from @ZERO815.

The fog light switch was from eBay as well. (Note that only the rear fog light switch itself will be used from this item... some disassembly required!):
Volkswagen Passat B8 Headlight Fog Light Control Switch Panel Unit

Hopefully they'll all arrive this week so I can install them over the weekend.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> Vroom offer is way up for my '21 SEL-P-R with 2275 miles (not selling, just fun to check in this bonkers market):
> 
> View attachment 143583


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Ordered new wheels from ECS tuning. Nothing special or fancy just the ALZOR 628 rotor style wheel. Can’t go wrong. And I’m going to lower it and be done with it. 
And ordered 19” vikingcontact Contis for winter. But both are on back order as with every damn thing in this shortage and pandemic.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Today I installed a couple of items:

The "Enhanced Rear View Mirror with HomeLink Connect Capability", VW P/N: 000072548N
A set of tinted LED Side Mirror Dynamic Turn Signal Indicators


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Finally Did the Audi linear throttle control feel. Got tired of that lazy throttle map and i wanted to try this before I bought a throttle sensitivity module from burger tuning.
I did not figure this out on my own but rather pieces together bits of info on the forums and you tube. Long story short it works as it should, with zero errors but with one caveat. Read on.
No it’s not some placebo or butt dyno type of thing it’s real and it does change the characteristic of the mapping and it’s significantly noticeable. I did the steering assistance long coding a while back and it made little to no difference.
To not get any errors you need to as far as I know do all three or at least the last two.
-steering assistance and long code driving profile switchover to incremental, controlled over time.
then:
-engine control module and long code byte 00, which from factory should be 09 but other cars may be different. Unselect bit 0 and bit 3 and “select” bit 1. Save and exit.
Next:
-adaptive cruise control and long code and change brand_logic to Audi from VW. Save and exit the entire system. You should have zero errors.
WARNING! If you do just one of the last two on their own you will get an ACC error and it may not be reversible in some cases from what I saw. Some people were able to fix it. Do all of the steps.
Also this worked on my 21 Arteon I don’t know about other cars or years so do it at your own risk and I’m not responsible for anything anyone screws up.

“The caveat”
What happens is you know have Audi throttle profile and it’s significantly better and way more sensitive and it makes driving the car way more engaging now and fun.
But, what happens is on my haptic wheel controls I have to hit set on cruise and then travel assist button again to engage travel assist. It is NOT activated anymore by the one touch travel assist haptic button anymore. Why? I have no idea. Also you lose the ability to select and change lane assist with the stalk button. It will change on its own within whatever mode you’re on.
I.e. if you turn on travel assist it will automatically activate lane assist. If you wish to turn off I.e. blind spot it “will” not allow you to scroll down.
I don’t mind since I coded my lane assist memory to be off by default and I never turn off blind spot so this does not bother me one bit and if it did it’s easily reversible. If this is something that will bother you don’t code this.

See phots for reference and help. And there’s a screen shot showing and proving no errors with acc and my cruise is active.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> Today I installed a couple of items:
> 
> The "Enhanced Rear View Mirror with HomeLink Connect Capability", VW P/N: 000072548N
> A set of tinted LED Side Mirror Dynamic Turn Signal Indicators


Wheee did you get the mirror and is it direct plug and play?


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

I got it from Ontario VW. Enhanced Rearview Mirror with HomeLink Connect® Capability
Yes, it was direct plug and play. (Order before 31st and there is a VW Rebate for it too.)

The post that inspired me to get this particular one is earlier in this thread. Here's the direct link to it: What did you do today to your Arteon?


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> I got it from Ontario VW. Enhanced Rearview Mirror with HomeLink Connect® Capability
> Yes, it was direct plug and play. (Order before 31st and there is a VW Rebate for it too.)
> 
> The post that inspired me to get this particular one is earlier in this thread. Here's the direct link to it: What did you do today to your Arteon?


Awesome thanks. I always felt this car in the luxury segment it’s in should have came with the dang homelink mirror 😡


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> I ordered the IQ lights on eBay from First-Autoteile. Here's the link to the item:
> Original VW Arteon 3H Sedan R Model IQ.Light Rückleuchten Set rechts links
> 
> I also ordered the cable/harness for the IQ lights from @ZERO815.
> ...


That’s awesome, I hope they arrive soon so you can get those bad boys installed. I want to get them, but nearly $800 is a hard pill to swallow. Plus, I’m not to sure on my ability to wire them properly, which is sad given that I worked on aircraft for 21 years lol. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

Dkarteon said:


> Sir
> May I ask how you upgraded Navigation db- was it free?


It was free. I posted how I did it here and there were an number of responses. Seems not everybody is having success.








2021+ Arteon MIB3 Navigation Database Updates available...


I posted a message in the Tiguan area (didn't see any discussion about it here) concerning our very buggy navigation system. In that post, I have provided the link to navigation database updates and attached a PDF of instructions on how to go about updating the navigation database in North...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey everyone, I wanted to ask the question in this thread. What other OBD11 apps are worth installing? I did the high beam memory assist and that’s super handy. Any other recommendations? I have a ‘21 SEL Premium R-Line.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> Hey everyone, I wanted to ask the question in this thread. What other OBD11 apps are worth installing? I did the high beam memory assist and that’s super handy. Any other recommendations? I have a ‘21 SEL Premium R-Line.


Auto high beam memory it’s pretty cool I like it as well. 
There’s not a lot you can code with these tbh. You can do some cosmetic bits like change the cluster design layout and make the R logo appear but it’s relatively preferential. I like the Audi throttle map personally and the DLA is a must.


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Jadar said:


> Auto high beam memory it’s pretty cool I like it as well.
> There’s not a lot you can code with these tbh. You can do some cosmetic bits like change the cluster design layout and make the R logo appear but it’s relatively preferential. I like the Audi throttle map personally and the DLA is a must.


I did the high beam memory and the DLA, definitely must do’s. I took a look at the apps again and you’re right, there isn’t much. I noticed that with mine, the majority of the features are already enabled.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Put a car seat in it, but only till the moms car get her Paint Protection Film and tint, on her 2022 Etron.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Nice, what car seat is that? Asking for a friend...


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Nice, what car seat is that? Asking for a friend...


COSCO MIGHTYFIT 65 DX CONVERTIBLE CAR SEAT

We didn’t pick it out, the hospital gave it to us with our insurance. He’s was 5lbs when we brought him home and this seat just fit him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats SD on baby and wife’s car. Need to change that ambient strip to blue, since you said “he“ was 5lbs ha


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Finally got my winter tires and put them on. Ended up installing kumho wintercraft wp72. We’ll see how they do. Most winter tires are on back order and weeks even a month out. had to even cancel my conti Viking contact 7. Hoping these treat me well. Stepped it down to 235/40/19 for better snow traction.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Got a chance this weekend to install the IQ Taillights in my car... they look really good and I like them a lot. I'm considering putting a smoke tint on them to make them go even better with my black car.

Next step is to enable the rear fog light when the switch/cable for it arrive, but that should be considerably easier (since I don't have to take out the panels in the rear hatch anymore).


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> Got a chance this weekend to install the IQ Taillights in my car... they look really good and I like them a lot. I'm considering putting a smoke tint on them to make them go even better with my black car.
> 
> Next step is to enable the rear fog light when the switch/cable for it arrive, but that should be considerably easier (since I don't have to take out the panels in the rear hatch anymore).


Pics or it didn’t happen 😬.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Jadar said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen 😬.


Well, pictures won't do justice to this, so I went and created a video.

Here's the link: 




I had to wait until near sunset to take this video so the lights can be clearly seen. I forgot to turn lights to "0" so of course this resulted in the parking lights to turn/stay on for the duration of this video. Regardless, the IQ Lights functions are clear in the video. The color temperature of the lights are nearly identical to the high mounted brake light on top of the rear windshield.

The video is 2:15 minutes long and its content is as follows:


TimelineEvent00:03Unlock Doors00:17Turn Car On00:25Right Turn Signal00:31Left Turn Signal00:42Brake00:45Brake + Right Turn00:48Brake + Left Turn00:54Hazard01:04Brake Off01:15Lock Doors01:25Unlock Doors01:39Lock Doors01:45Open Trunk01:56Close Trunk02:05Unlock Door at night


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feenix67 (Jun 22, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> Well, pictures won't do justice to this, so I went and created a video.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


That looks amazing! 👏


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

Feenix67 said:


> That looks amazing!


Well damn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> Well, pictures won't do justice to this, so I went and created a video.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


Nice work! Your blinkers are slower than mine for some reason, but your blinkers are faster when you open the trunk. Mine are faster all the time. Did you change the delay time or anything?


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Nice work! Your blinkers are slower than mine for some reason, but your blinkers are faster when you open the trunk. Mine are faster all the time. Did you change the delay time or anything?


I followed @ZERO815 instructions to the letter. I'm not sure if there is a programmable delay in there. Do you know which bit that is? I can check and report back.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> I followed @ZERO815 instructions to the letter. I'm not sure if there is a programmable delay in there. Do you know which bit that is? I can check and report back.


I'm not sure of the bit but under "Aussenlicht Blinker" there is an entry for "Dynamische Blink Delay". Mine is set to 50 ms. I was just wondering if yours might be different.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Mine is also set to 50ms... this is from factory and was not changed.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The_Assassin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have more to go with that turbo inlet pipe, and/or do you have an intake already?

If you don't.....it won't mate up to the Arteon's stock air box intake hose. You'll need a stock GTI or Golf R one, to use with that TIP, if you were planning on keeping the stock air box


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Do you have more to go with that turbo inlet pipe, and/or do you have an intake already?
> 
> If you don't.....it won't mate up to the Arteon's stock air box intake hose. You'll need a stock GTI or Golf R one, to use with that TIP, if you were planning on keeping the stock air box


Thanks, I have the APR open intake and the 034 pipe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

Jadar said:


> Finally got my winter tires and put them on. Ended up installing kumho wintercraft wp72. We’ll see how they do. Most winter tires are on back order and weeks even a month out. had to even cancel my conti Viking contact 7. Hoping these treat me well. Stepped it down to 235/40/19 for better snow traction.


Have you been able to use them? I could of used some ST’s the other day! Not a lot of snow but .25” of ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

The_Assassin said:


> Have you been able to use them? I could of used some ST’s the other day! Not a lot of snow but .25” of ice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes had them in some mild snow maybe 1/2”. I like them so far paired with fwd. Theyre quiet for a winter tire but not silent if you know what I mean. I like the stopping on ice as well they were solid when I was messing around. The really good thing is they don’t feel mushy and sloppy when you corner so that’s a huge bonus. These are considered a “performance” winter tire. 

I would have no issue picking these again over what I’ve tried in the past such as vredstein wintrac pro or good year ultra grip. $177 a tire $711.69 shipped to my door I got them at an online retailer simpletire.com. Winter tires are scarce this season so this was a good find.








Buy Kumho WinterCraft WP72 Tires Online | SimpleTire


Buy new Kumho WinterCraft WP72 tires from SimpleTire at the lowest cost and get them delivered directly to you, or one of our 20,000+ installation centers in days. Schedule an installation with your preferred mechanic to make tire buying a painless and simple process.




simpletire.com


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

Ceramic coat, turbo muffler delete, turbo inlet pipe, Audi remap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

Tinted side markers and made an appointment for a front/rear dash cam hardwire install. Went with a Kenwood system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

Got a bubble!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shr0ct (Mar 17, 2021)

The_Assassin said:


> [photo]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooof that sucks. I had a bubble a month ago as well (I have the 19" Montevideo wheels). Totally forgot about it weeks later and that spot ended up bursting on the highway going 75mph. Scary stuff but luckily had the full sized spare in the back. Make sure you get that specific tire replaced and good luck!


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

shr0ct said:


> Oooof that sucks. I had a bubble a month ago as well (I have the 19" Montevideo wheels). Totally forgot about it weeks later and that spot ended up bursting on the highway going 75mph. Scary stuff but luckily had the full sized spare in the back. Make sure you get that specific tire replaced and good luck!


Already on it! Second flat on the same position in three months!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

The_Assassin said:


> Already on it! Second flat on the same position in three months!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's aggravating about all these Conti tires getting side wall bubbles is that tire shops just blame you for it by accusing you of hitting a curb or pothole. Yet it seems pretty well documented on here that it is a defect unless of course everyone really is hitting curbs and/or potholes.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Conti's soft sidewalls are why they bubble so easily


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Copbait said:


> What's aggravating about all these Conti tires getting side wall bubbles is that tire shops just blame you for it by accusing you of hitting a curb or pothole. Yet it seems pretty well documented on here that it is a defect unless of course everyone really is hitting curbs and/or potholes.



Happened to me in the fall, and even Volkswagen checked and saw no marks on tire and wheel. Glad I had the warranty and they replaced it


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

The_Assassin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have changed 4 tires in 2 and a half years ownership.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Took the day off and spent WAY too long on my car. Wash, clay bar’d, DA polish, wipe down prep the ceramic. Even washed the windows and did the leather. Better and cleaner than new. But I am too old for this crap, gonna be sore tomorrow


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Took the day off and spent WAY too long on my car. Wash, clay bar’d, DA polish, wipe down prep the ceramic. Even washed the windows and did the leather. Better and cleaner than new. But I am too old for this crap, gonna be sore tomorrow
> View attachment 157353


Looks damn good. Job well done.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Took the day off and spent WAY too long on my car. Wash, clay bar’d, DA polish, wipe down prep the ceramic. Even washed the windows and did the leather. Better and cleaner than new. *But I am too old for this crap, gonna be sore tomorrow*


Looks great, but I feel the same way now too. 
I used to love detailing the car, and the results, but my body doesn't agree the next day anymore--it's a lot of work. So I've just about given up on doing it, and/or will just pay someone else instead next time.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Took the day off and spent WAY too long on my car. Wash, clay bar’d, DA polish, wipe down prep the ceramic. Even washed the windows and did the leather. Better and cleaner than new. But I am too old for this crap, gonna be sore tomorrow


I did it once. Never again. Not because of the soreness, but the lack of a garage sucks.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Long while ago I added frame extensions to my Quickjack to handle the Arteon.
Finally put it to the test. On the flimziest of excuses - to install puddle lights.

I looked over the underside to see how bad this CPO (spent it's first year in Michigan) was. Not bad.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

New illuminated rear seat belt buckles from Audi
















Illuminated Rear Seat Buckle Part #'s 4K8-857-739-L-MNB , 4K8-857-740-L-MNB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feenix67 (Jun 22, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> New illuminated rear seat belt buckles from Audi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are slick! Where did you get them and how difficult are they to install?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Feenix67 said:


> Those are slick! Where did you get them and how difficult are they to install?


Have not installed yet, got them from local Audi dealer.
Might need some modification
Illuminated Rear Seat Buckle Part #'s 4K8-857-739-L-MNB , 4K8-857-740-L-MNB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feenix67 (Jun 22, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Have not installed yet, got them from local Audi dealer.
> Might need some modification
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Looking forward to seeing them, when installed.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I finally broke down and got me the APR tune. I was holding out waiting to see if others had any issues but I figured if we've had these cars for 3 years now in the states (and more overseas) and no one has reported drivetrain issues then it must be good. With that said, I'm loving the increased power! So much nicer!


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Copbait said:


> I finally broke down and got me the APR tune. I was holding out waiting to see if others had any issues but I figured if we've had these cars for 3 years now in the states (and more overseas) and no one has reported drivetrain issues then it must be good. With that said, I'm loving the increased power! So much nicer!


It's a must!


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice, did you go with low tq?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Nice, did you go with low tq?


I went to Chicane Motorsports in Olathe and Brad there asked me if I wanted the 91 or 93 octane ECU flash. I told him 91, which I assume is the low torque option as I wasn't aware of any 93 octane gas stations where I live. I have since found out that BP/Amoco and Phillips 66 gas stations offer 93 and I have plenty of those around but oh well. He said the 93 flash wasn't that much more power anyways. Sadly, as I was waiting on my car yesterday the news came of that Olathe school shooting. So sad


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Chicane did mine too. 91 octane for me. Can’t find 93 anywhere near me. Olathe thing sucks


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Conti's soft sidewalls are why they bubble so easily


Soft sidewall, low profile….it doesn’t take a hell of a lot. I have several detours I take daily just to avoid those damn steel plates in the road for a 2 year sewer upgrade project where I live.


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

Installed 000072548N mirror with Homelink. Works great, and still dims my side mirror.

Tapped power off of wiring and added a 5v voltage regulator to a USB plug to power a dash cam.
Used these splice connectors to get 12v from the car when on (brown(-) and black/red(+12v) wires in my 2019)
Used this 5v regulator.
And the mini USB plug and wire from this, snipping off the unused white and orange signal wires.

On a side note, had seen someone recommend using Ontario CA VW for the mirror because it was cheaper than many other VW dealers (and there was a free shipping deal). Getting it delivered was fine, but don't expect any support after the fact. I got a couple other parts in the same order. I ordered an incorrect part and filled out an RMA form to try to return it. Didn't get a reply. Sent an email. No reply. Been nearly 2 weeks now.


----------



## cthruit (Jul 25, 2017)

TanStarfield said:


> On a side note, had seen someone recommend using Ontario CA VW for the mirror because it was cheaper than many other VW dealers (and there was a free shipping deal). Getting it delivered was fine, but don't expect any support after the fact. I got a couple other parts in the same order. I ordered an incorrect part and filled out an RMA form to try to return it. Didn't get a reply. Sent an email. No reply. Been nearly 2 weeks now.


I bought the wrong mirror from them (Ontario VW) initially and wanted to return it for a refund. Sent a couple of e-mails with no response over a week or two. Finally called them on the phone and they were very pleasant and easy to deal with. I guess the guy who runs their parts department just isn't an email kind of guy. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Got some spacers on today. 15mm front and 20mm rear. Looks fukin baller. I'll be sure to snap some pics once I clean the car up again.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

TanStarfield said:


> Installed 000072548N mirror with Homelink. Works great, and still dims my side mirror.
> 
> Tapped power off of wiring and added a 5v voltage regulator to a USB plug to power a dash cam.
> Used these splice connectors to get 12v from the car when on (brown(-) and black/red(+12v) wires in my 2019)
> ...


I've been looking to swap out the mirror since I got the car. Without the extra wiring you had to run for the dash cam is this mirror a direct replacement for our non-Homelink ones?


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

As far as I know, if you have a dimming mirror already this should be a direct replacement. Not sure why VW doesn't list this one as a replacement but instead lists a model that disables the auto dimming side mirror. The mirror is slightly larger, but not really noticable. Mine is a 2019, but I believe I've seen people using it on newer models as well.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

HandonBread said:


> I've been looking to swap out the mirror since I got the car. Without the extra wiring you had to run for the dash cam is this mirror a direct replacement for our non-Homelink ones?


The Homelink mirror with part number ending in ‘N’ is a direct swap for all current and past years and trim levels of US Arteons.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TanStarfield said:


> The mirror is slightly larger, but not really noticable.


I was gonna say....the mirror shape is different.
Along with the Homelink button placement on the bottom


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Finally completed my vision of what the car needs to look like. Well 90% of it. I sort of like the way it sits now in 20’s and stock spring but I’m still deliberating eibach springs. But all in all I love the Rotors on the car it transforms it.
Wheel specs are Hartmann 20x9 et40 and 255/35/20 tire.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I want to tint my car so bad. NY needs 70% VLT and is enforced during yearly inspection. While some places don't enforce it, i dont want to risk it either.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Jack-e-son said:


> I want to tint my car so bad. NY needs 70% VLT and is enforced during yearly inspection. While some places don't enforce it, i dont want to risk it either.


Wow sorry to hear that. We’re lucky in Indiana they don’t really mess with you like that. Such hypocrisy though, all cops and fire dept’s and government get to tint it’s another case of yay for me nay for you!


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

So, almost a year into ownership and not having a front license plate, I finally got pulled over and handed a warning... Decided to spring for the Sly Brackets, mentioned by a couple of other folks on here, rather than have to drill. Sad to have the clean front blemished by the plate...










Here's an attempt to get a close-up of how it's clamped on one of the slats. Might end up moving it up to the thicker one immediately above.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^^
Can you move it to the side or something, you're blocking airflow to the intercooler/radiator/condenser


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

That will really be attractive. Happy to be in a no front plate state that does not enforce tint laws. Authorities have too many other things to deal with besides windows and plates.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Well folks, I did something unexpected: got rear ended yesterday. Long story short, two lane road, suv stopped in the middle of the road to make an illegal left, and damn near caused 5 cars to collide. We all stopped in time, but because it was raining, I got hit by a 99 Ram 1500. Impact was probably 20mph~. Car drives, and lift gate still closes, but the damage is done. Color me sad and worried for how long it will take to get replacement parts.


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^^
> Can you move it to the side or something, you're blocking airflow to the intercooler/radiator/condenser


Thanks for the tip! I'd already considered moving it because I didn't really end up liking what it looked like. More reason to move it...


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Well folks, I did something unexpected: got rear ended yesterday. Long story short, two lane road, suv stopped in the middle of the road to make an illegal left, and damn near caused 5 cars to collide. We all stopped in time, but because it was raining, I got hit by a 99 Ram 1500. Impact was probably 20mph~. Car drives, and lift gate still closes, but the damage is done. Color me sad and worried for how long it will take to get replacement parts.
> View attachment 168500


Ugh.. that sucks... glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Glad your safe Wayne. Hopefully the wait for replacement parts won’t be too long. Keep us informed how the process goes.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

tiger16 said:


> Glad your safe Wayne. Hopefully the wait for replacement parts won’t be too long. Keep us informed how the process goes.


Thanks I’m hoping the delay isn’t too long, but we’ll see.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Step 2 complete, mounted lighted buckles. And tested to see what wires were what. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Step 2 complete, mounted lighted buckles. And tested to see what wires were what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh! Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Step 2 complete, mounted lighted buckles. And tested to see what wires were what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi SD - looks great. What’s involved?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

faroodi said:


> Hi SD - looks great. What’s involved?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far just had to drill a 5/8" hole in both new buckles as a positioning hole in the mounting bracket. And drill out a rivet in the original single buckle side.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Step 2 complete, mounted lighted buckles. And tested to see what wires were what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a small touch, but very classy. Nice!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Step 2 complete, mounted lighted buckles. And tested to see what wires were what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice indeed! Now let's hope your kids' sippy cups don't spill and short them out


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Well folks, I did something unexpected: got rear ended yesterday. Long story short, two lane road, suv stopped in the middle of the road to make an illegal left, and damn near caused 5 cars to collide. We all stopped in time, but because it was raining, I got hit by a 99 Ram 1500. Impact was probably 20mph~. Car drives, and lift gate still closes, but the damage is done. Color me sad and worried for how long it will take to get replacement parts.
> View attachment 168500


That sucks! My biggest fear is getting rear ended and needing to replace one of my tail lights. I still have my American spec tail lights but trying to source a European one would not be easy.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

73ch13 said:


> So, almost a year into ownership and not having a front license plate, I finally got pulled over and handed a warning... Decided to spring for the Sly Brackets, mentioned by a couple of other folks on here, rather than have to drill. Sad to have the clean front blemished by the plate...
> 
> View attachment 167687
> 
> ...


I live in a no front plate state but I added a fake vanity plate to mine. I used 3M VHB tape along the chrome strips. I also added 2 self tapping screws and centered them on the chrome strips as well. Probably didn't need the screws but I just wanted that extra measure of security. The chrome strips on the 21+ Arteons are a bit wider and have a groove in the middle of it that somewhat hides the screw holes.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Copbait said:


> Nice indeed! Now let's hope your kids' sippy cups don't spill and short them out


Well, his mom is the sippy cup, and she knows not to spill lol


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Copbait said:


> I live in a no front plate state but I added a fake vanity plate to mine. I used 3M VHB tape along the chrome strips. I also added 2 self tapping screws and centered them on the chrome strips as well. Probably didn't need the screws but I just wanted that extra measure of security. The chrome strips on the 21+ Arteons are a bit wider and have a groove in the middle of it that somewhat hides the screw holes.
> View attachment 169067


Thanks for the insight! I kinda like where I have the bracket now - moved it over the weekend, need to update my post and add another pic. I flipped it and the plate now sits higher up, almost where it would've been mounted if the OEM plate holder had been mounted by the dealer. But that could change. Maybe I'll do the 3M VHB if I get bored with the placement. I like that I have the option to move the plate around though.

Simplest thing would've probably been to get the dealer to mount the OEM front plate holder when my plates came in or even after I got the warning a couple of weeks ago... Just made me sad that the front bumper would get drilled...  

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

I de-nubbed my new tires. I know it sounds silly but I’m after a clean look and those rubber nubs from the molding look ugly to me.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Copbait said:


> That sucks! My biggest fear is getting rear ended and needing to replace one of my tail lights. I still have my American spec tail lights but trying to source a European one would not be easy.


I actually had that thought myself. What if I had moved forward with that conversion? I sincerely hope that none of you find yourself in any collisions. Especially now with the manufacturing being up in the air.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> I de-nubbed my new tires. I know it sounds silly but I’m after a clean look and those rubber nubs from the molding look ugly to me.
> View attachment 169407
> 
> View attachment 169406
> ...


Nothing wrong with that! I de-nub my hairs between my eyes because….you know….no one likes a unibrow. 🥸


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I de-nub my hairs between my eyes because….you know….no one likes a unibrow. 🥸


🫣😂


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Although I won't give up on ski season until late July, I am giving up on winter in New England, so the winter tires/wheels came off today, with the mechanic parking my car in, umm, well, I suppose it's their own parking lot and they can do what they want, but still...


----------



## Mattmc1228 (Jul 4, 2021)

20% tint all the way around
Blacked out taillights and side markers
Just ordered 20” Vorstiener’s V-FF107’s
APR Carbon Fiber Open Intake with Carbon Fiber Turbo inlet pipe.
APR Plus Tuned
KW V3 DDC Coilovers


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

TanStarfield said:


> As far as I know, if you have a dimming mirror already this should be a direct replacement. Not sure why VW doesn't list this one as a replacement but instead lists a model that disables the auto dimming side mirror. The mirror is slightly larger, but not really noticable. Mine is a 2019, but I believe I've seen people using it on newer models as well.





LSIII said:


> The Homelink mirror with part number ending in ‘N’ is a direct swap for all current and past years and trim levels of US Arteons.


I installed the "N" mirror yesterday and it was a direct swap! Thank you both!


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Mattmc1228 said:


> 20% tint all the way around
> Blacked out taillights and side markers
> Just ordered 20” Vorstiener’s V-FF107’s
> APR Carbon Fiber Open Intake with Carbon Fiber Turbo inlet pipe.
> ...


That drop looks good. Reading up on the KWs, I assume you lose the DCC that comes with the car, but how is their DDC?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Copbait said:


> I live in a no front plate state but I added a fake vanity plate to mine. I used 3M VHB tape along the chrome strips. I also added 2 self tapping screws and centered them on the chrome strips as well. Probably didn't need the screws but I just wanted that extra measure of security. The chrome strips on the 21+ Arteons are a bit wider and have a groove in the middle of it that somewhat hides the screw holes.
> View attachment 169067


Looks fantastic. You dropped at all?


----------



## vicdub85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Put on some new tires.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Added a electric Harley LiveWire buddy


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Looks fantastic. You dropped at all?


Yes thank you. I’m on H&R springs.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Added a electric Harley LiveWire buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum! Very nice. Those aren’t cheap either.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Copbait said:


> Yes thank you. I’m on H&R springs.


Spacers too or no?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Spacers too or no?


Yes indeed. Just 10mm all around. Can’t get too aggressive with those Tiguan wheels since they’re wider and offset more than the factory Arteon wheels.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Copbait said:


> Dayum! Very nice. Those aren’t cheap either.


Paid off my Arteon and sold my V-rod, plus it has a $7500 ev tax credit. So, not to bad


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Mattmc1228 said:


> 20% tint all the way around
> Blacked out taillights and side markers
> Just ordered 20” Vorstiener’s V-FF107’s
> APR Carbon Fiber Open Intake with Carbon Fiber Turbo inlet pipe.
> ...


Looks amazing especially lowered. Can you give us an impression on the apr tune? Did they say anything about coming out with a trans tune anytime soon for it?


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Did 5 tire rotation, Washed and ceramic coated. A lot of elbow grease, but done


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Today I decided it was time to delete my oem resonator. After having the car in the air I determined the exhaust is 95% the same as a GTI right up to the mufflers. This is for FWD arteons only as the resonator sits right in the tunnel where you awd drive guys drove shaft would be, so I assume your exhaust setup woild be more inline with a golf R.
Anyway it’s not a direct bolt on as the bend in the CTS GTI resonator delete is just a tad different so custom bending will have to be performed which I did with my b torch and some careful bending. As well as the res delete pipe is not long enough for the Arteon down pipe clamp to reach so a shorter cut needed to be made and an extra clamp was used.
I made a mold of the original exhaust using aluminum foil. Once you get it to line up you’re set it’s like any resonator cut and delete job.
No drone at all it just added a tad bit of bass which I like the car needed some driving dynamic character it was so muted, and it idles a bit deeper and it now does the overrun burp, it’s faint but it’s there now. If you’re worried we’ll it’s reversible with clamps and it doesn’t even sound as loud as a stock GTI.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> Today I decided it was time to delete my oem resonator. After having the car in the air I determined the exhaust is 95% the same as a GTI right up to the mufflers. This is for FWD arteons only as the resonator sits right in the tunnel where you awd drive guys drove shaft would be, so I assume your exhaust setup woild be more inline with a golf R.
> Anyway it’s not a direct bolt on as the bend in the CTS GTI resonator delete is just a tad different so custom bending will have to be performed which I did with my b torch and some careful bending. As well as the res delete pipe is not long enough for the Arteon down pipe clamp to reach so a shorter cut needed to be made and an extra clamp was used.
> I made a mold of the original exhaust using aluminum foil. Once you get it to line up you’re set it’s like any resonator cut and delete job.
> No drone at all it just added a tad bit of bass which I like the car needed some driving dynamic character it was so muted, and it idles a bit deeper and it now does the overrun burp, it’s faint but it’s there now. If you’re worried we’ll it’s reversible with clamps and it doesn’t even sound as loud as a stock GTI.
> ...


Honestly I can't tell much of a difference but that may be my laptop speakers fault. What mode was it in when you recorded it and how does sport mode sound now?


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Honestly I can't tell much of a difference but that may be my laptop speakers fault. What mode was it in when you recorded it and how does sport mode sound now?


I was actually in custom mode with sport settings. Yeah sitting and revving it really isn’t much different, but when you’re cruising it’s hit a bit more bass and throaty sound. It’s hardly noticeable but that can be a good and a bad thing with a res delete.
In sport it has that little over run burp now but not every time. My s3 did it all the time, the arteon is there when it wants to be lol.


----------



## martemil (Oct 22, 2010)

Got a vanity plate


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

martemil said:


> Got a vanity plate
> 
> Congrats! I wonder how many states we have covered already?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

martemil said:


> Got a vanity plate
> 
> View attachment 173463


Well looks like I'll never get that plate. lol


----------



## vicdub85 (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

M Diddy said:


> Well looks like I'll never get that plate. lol


Why would you want it? Doesn't it say the same thing right under that emblem? 😉


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

quaudi said:


> Why would you want it? Doesn't it say the same thing right under that emblem? 😉


I think I recall someone de-badging their Arteon only to add it back on the plate


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

For me personally I don’t like badges and emblems on the paint of my new cars. It looks cleaner without. IMO
Anyway, I think the word Arteon looks pretty dam cool on a Plate regardless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Meanrick69 said:


> For me personally I don’t like badges and emblems on the paint of my new cars. It looks cleaner without. IMO
> Anyway, I think the word Arteon looks pretty dam cool on a Plate regardless!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree but personally I would've gone with "RT ON" just so I can look in my rear view mirror at the confused looks of those behind me


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Copbait said:


> I agree but personally I would've gone with "RT ON" just so I can look in my rear view mirror at the confused looks of those behind me


Yeah I like that one! That is awesome lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Volkswagen Golf R R logo dynamic center caps - 000071213F | Wisconsin


Make your Volkswagen Genuine wheels the center of attention with these dynamic center caps. The dynamic center cap design allows the R logo to self-level and stay upright while the wheels and tires rotate. Installation is simple. Remove the original center caps and replace with these. Comes as a...



www.myvwpart.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

martemil said:


> Got a vanity plate
> 
> View attachment 173463


Very original


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I got a bubble on my tire! FUN!

Luckily my 20k mile service is coming up, 2 bird one stone.


----------



## vicdub85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Jack-e-son said:


> I got a bubble on my tire! FUN!
> 
> Luckily my 20k mile service is coming up, 2 bird one stone.


Were they the OEM ProContacts?


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Yeah. Need to get my moneys worth from the tire package. Thats the one of the reason I'm not changing it out to a different tire.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I have all the repair guides and wiring diagrams if anyone needs them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey SD, do you still have the repair manuals? I need to know how to get the headlight unit out. Thanks!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Hey SD, do you still have the repair manuals? I need to know how to get the headlight unit out. Thanks!


Yep, I also have MK2 Body version too






2019 VW Arteon - Google Drive







drive.google.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yep, I also have MK2 Body version too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You. Are. Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

Roof wrapped and window trim chrome delete.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

The_Assassin said:


> Roof wrapped and window trim chrome delete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

The_Assassin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's up with the sticker fetish man 🤢🤮


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

Dkarteon said:


> What's up with the sticker fetish man


Simple it’s my car to which I didn’t ask your opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

The_Assassin said:


> Simple it’s my car to which I didn’t ask your opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you posted it to the world.. you invited me to my opinion. lol

welcome!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Annual spring cleaning after swapping over to summer tires the other week...

Interior:

-303 on all plastics
-leather cleaner/conditioner
-vacuumed
-interior glass cleaned (ugh)
-damp/dry microfiber wipedowns on screens/piano black trim and anything else like door latches or overhead console etc
-swapped over to summer Mojo mats
-fabric guard on Mojo mats
-lemon lime air freshener spray

Exterior:

-wash with stripping wash
-Iron-X
-spot clay where needed
-wash again with stripping wash
-dry
-IPA wipedown
-ceramic coat (wheels too)
-tire/trim dressing
-halfassed exhaust tip polish

Underhood:

-damp microfiber wipedown of underside of hood and everything else
-303 on all plastics

Too bad this website compresses images so bad, color is way more vibrant on my phone pic than that shown here once compressed.





































I love the result but quite frankly I absolutely hate doing this (I think people who enjoy it are nuts lol) and I'm getting too old for this ****, I don't know how many more of these detail jobs I have in me. Wife's Benz is up next oh yay...

Also I love this car but easily the most intricate car to detail, takes a long time to work around all the badges, trim, and intricate style details...it probably took 20 minutes just to ceramic coat the front bumper and all the chrome trim and nooks and crannies up there.


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Jack-e-son said:


> I want to tint my car so bad. NY needs 70% VLT and is enforced during yearly inspection. While some places don't enforce it, i dont want to risk it either.


Another reason why I didn’t move back to NY after I retired.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> Another reason why I didn’t move back to NY after I retired.


And yet the double standard…the cops are allowed to paint their windows black if they want but they’ll hurry up and give you a ticket. The hypocrisy. Glad I live in a state that don’t give a crap about petty garbage like that.


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi everyone! I own a 2019 VW Arteon SEL Premium. I did the APR tuning to it and ... wow! What a difference, I now feel like challenging people starting at a signal! So much fun! It was well worth the price.


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

Also I put on Michelin Pilot Sport 4 all season tires. Great tires! They stick like glue!


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

Here is a few pics of it.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

dpbookie said:


> Here is a few pics of it.


Not too many SEL Premiums out there without the R-Line package. Personally I love the Chennai wheels. Car looks great!


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Not too many SEL Premiums out there without the R-Line package. Personally I love the Chennai wheels. Car looks great!


Thank you SpokaneGTI! I have owned my many Volkswagens and loved them all, but this one is by far my most favorite!


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> Annual spring cleaning after swapping over to summer tires the other week...
> 
> Interior:
> 
> ...


Your car looks great too! I need to detail it too, but I think I will pay someone to do it for me!


----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

dpbookie said:


> Hi everyone! I own a 2019 VW Arteon SEL Premium. I did the APR tuning to it and ... wow! What a difference, I now feel like challenging people starting at a signal! So much fun! It was well worth the price.


Which apr tune did you get ? Any engine mod like turbo inlet pipe


----------



## dpbookie (Nov 19, 2021)

Dkarteon said:


> Which apr tune did you get ? Any engine mod like turbo inlet pipe


It was the APR+(same as stage one except includes warranty for the same term as factory). It was only a coding change, and it gave an extra 80 horse power with no physical change to the car.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone install an aftermarket intercooler? I was hoping to get the APR one but they told me it will not fit so I'm looking for options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Renewed my registration for the year for $586, yay...detailed the wife's Benz today (ceramic coat etc) and had a rare shot of both cars backed in to the garage (her car is never backed in) and with her car freshly coated and mine coated a couple weeks ago (pretty dusty now though) figured I'd get a nice pic:


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Both look great. So does garage. I’m a backer inner, even have the wife and kid doing it


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Both look great. So does garage. I’m a backer inner, even have the wife and kid doing it


Thanks, my wife is lucky...I suffer to get my side mirror literally one inch from the wall on the passenger side so she has max room to come sauntering in with shopping bags without touching my car lol.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, I also have 2 teenagers in the mix. When I built my house, I went has wide as I could with my garage. I can actually fit 3 across in the front and one in the back ( takes some gymnastics getting out of the last one when I did that). I went with a 18’ wide door, and my 16 y/o still managed to ding his mirror 🤦‍♂️


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah I actually want a 3 car garage just to have good parking for two cars lol. Then wife can have the small stall and I can have the big one and be like 12 feet away from her lol


----------



## vicdub85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Took a detail class at Adam’s Polish.


----------



## noname83 (7 mo ago)

Bought one ;-) 2022 SEL as Daddy Cruiser  
Still reading through the 70 pages+; but has anyone a recommendation for front plate holder (need one)? Thank you


----------



## Messy_smith (Sep 15, 2021)

Installed some chrome\silver flexible rubber through the dash and door trim, to break up some of the grey\black tones. I don't feel it looks overdone, subtle visual change, but does help with some of the plastic on plastic trim noise that i get. Need to order more to finish properly, purchased only 3mtrs just in case it looked shyte..









3.98US $ 20% OFF|5M/pack DIY Universal Flexible Interior Decoration Car Styling Moulding Trim Strip Chrome Decoration Strip|Styling Mouldings| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Messy_smith (Sep 15, 2021)

LSIII said:


> OEM style rear footwell lights.....


followed this older post and added rear footwell lights. looks great and same outcome as the pic posted.


----------



## martemil (Oct 22, 2010)

Changed the steering wheel (bought on eBay a year ago) and installed Burger Motorsports pedal tuner.
The car feels so much better now - thicker wheel with a different steering feel and a much more responsive throttle, both from a stop and on the go.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

martemil said:


> Changed the steering wheel (bought on eBay a year ago) and installed Burger Motorsports pedal tuner.
> The car feels so much better now - thicker wheel with a different steering feel and a much more responsive throttle, both from a stop and on the go.
> View attachment 216342


What setting is the pedal commander on? Does it take away that sluggish feel, that low end laggy bog feel?


----------



## martemil (Oct 22, 2010)

Jadar said:


> What setting is the pedal commander on? Does it take away that sluggish feel, that low end laggy bog feel?


Highest setting. It really does, both at low and high speeds.. it’s hard to explain, but the car feels more like a V6 now, especially combined with APR Stage 1 tune.
Here’s a video for reference on first impressions


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

martemil said:


> Highest setting. It really does, both at low and high speeds.. it’s hard to explain, but the car feels more like a V6 now, especially combined with APR Stage 1 tune.
> Here’s a video for reference on first impressions


Nice thanks for the video I’ll check it out.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

noname83 said:


> Bought one ;-) 2022 SEL as Daddy Cruiser
> Still reading through the 70 pages+; but has anyone a recommendation for front plate holder (need one)? Thank you


Congratulation! 
I asked the dealer not to install the front license plate bracket and to just give it to me. If you're looking for the OEM bracket, here's the picture of what I have, still unopened in the bag with its part number stickers.


----------



## Turbonated (Mar 23, 2018)

martemil said:


> Changed the steering wheel (bought on eBay a year ago) and installed Burger Motorsports pedal tuner.
> The car feels so much better now - thicker wheel with a different steering feel and a much more responsive throttle, both from a stop and on the go.
> View attachment 216342


Looking at my Arteon's gas petal and it seems a lot harder to install than the Golf R in this video. How was the installation?


----------



## Turbonated (Mar 23, 2018)

The_Assassin said:


> Roof wrapped and window trim chrome delete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you black-out the chrome yourself or did you take it somewhere? How much did that cost you if so?


----------



## martemil (Oct 22, 2010)

Turbonated said:


> Looking at my Arteon's gas petal and it seems a lot harder to install than the Golf R in this video. How was the installation?


It's doable (20 min or so), but not super easy, because the pedal is covered with soundproofing trim that you have to unscrew with a torx screwdriver and unscrew some plastic screws and and just pull down the trim a little (no need to completely remove it) to have access to the connector, with a flashlight - you can see it and then just reach over and unplug it just like he shows.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Did a 5 wheel rotation to get the wheel Mrs. S1ack destroyed with a crub into the spare well, so I could pass it off to Alloy Wheel Repair Specialists. 

I was talking to her on the phone during the incident when she says, did I hit the crub? She was going through the drive through at Chick-Fil-A on Friday. 
Gawd O Mighty!

$165.00 + tax.
Still another wheel to get fixed. Saturday morning we had a small road trip for a concert, and to visit S1ack Jr in Capital City. 
But I could not stand the idea of driving that abused wheel for the world to see.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

S1ack said:


> Did a 5 wheel rotation to get the wheel Mrs. S1ack destroyed with a crub into the spare well, so I could pass it off to Alloy Wheel Repair Specialists.
> 
> I was talking to her on the phone during the incident when she says, did I hit the crub? She was going through the drive through at Chick-Fil-A on Friday.
> Gawd O Mighty!
> ...


That sucks. Swap the Montevideos for winter mode now and put some nice 20’s it haha. Btw I have the ranger quick Jack as well nice choice, it makes life so much easier, however the arteon wheelbase forced me to buy the extensions.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Jadar said:


> Btw I have the ranger quick Jack as well nice choice, it makes life so much easier, however the arteon wheelbase forced me to buy the extensions.


Same. I was not even aware they were 'a thing'. First attempt using the quick jack on the Arteon I was damn, wasted effort. Am I gonna get something else? Came inside and googled quick jack extensions. Bingo.


----------



## Jimbo123 (7 mo ago)

Lowered, brakes, wheels/tires


----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

Maxton roof spoiler and rear diffuser installed. Fingers crossed I prepped both surfaces good enough the roof spoiler doesn’t go airborne on the highway since it’s only held on by 3M tape. V1 front splitter to be installed soon.


----------



## Messy_smith (Sep 15, 2021)

Kept hearing a rubbing/squeaking sound on the top console. I brought some 5mm flexible cord, chrome colour and ran it along the edge of the roof liner and plastic console. Sound gone.

You will need to slightly loosen the console screws so the rubber of the cable can slide in.


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

TDI Brad said:


> Maxton roof spoiler and rear diffuser installed. Fingers crossed I prepped both surfaces good enough the roof spoiler doesn’t go airborne on the highway since it’s only held on by 3M tape. V1 front splitter to be installed soon.
> View attachment 226393
> 
> View attachment 226392


That looks really good!


----------



## seal456 (Feb 10, 2021)

~~Remove if not allowed~~

Hi! I have a 2020 VW Arteon SEL R-line (US), purchased December 2020. It has just under 22k miles, and I will have had it 2 years in December. In this short relatively short time, I have had to take it back to the dealership 3 times to have the suspension replaced.
1st time (July 2021): replaced right strut
2nd time (Aug 2022): replaced entire suspension assembly for right wheel
3rd time(Sept 2022): _*currently*_ working on fixing suspension on *(left)* driver side (not entirely sure what all was affected or being replaced)

My question is, has anyone else had similar issues?

I hate to get rid of it, but I can't continue to have the suspension replaced every year (sometimes sooner). Everything has been covered by warranty so far, but eventually that will run out. I'm questioning the long-term reliability of the vehicle. Thoughts or opinions?


----------



## mickvr6 (Mar 10, 2003)

Successfully installed the Homelink mirror part #000-072-548-N in my 2022 SE. Can confirm my drivers side mirror still autodims.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

mickvr6 said:


> Successfully installed the Homelink mirror part #000-072-548-N in my 2022 SE. Can confirm my drivers side mirror still autodims.


Was it a difficult job to do? Let us know how it went. I have considered putting one on my car. I just haven’t pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

seal456 said:


> ~~Remove if not allowed~~
> 
> Hi! I have a 2020 VW Arteon SEL R-line (US), purchased December 2020. It has just under 22k miles, and I will have had it 2 years in December. In this short relatively short time, I have had to take it back to the dealership 3 times to have the suspension replaced.
> 1st time (July 2021): replaced right strut
> ...


Doubt there is anything wrong with the design nor the reliability of the suspension. Not heard anything bad since the forum started way back in 2019. Left/Right caster and toe alignment can be tricky and often requires the subframe to be adjusted. It happened on my Arteon so I know a bit about that process. In the hands of a poor tech they will chase that problem around…. Like replacing the suspension (drastic move) and then chasing the problem left to right. I am spectulating here without knowing the problem on your car. What happened to your suspension ? What was damaged?


----------



## mickvr6 (Mar 10, 2003)

tiger16 said:


> Was it a difficult job to do? Let us know how it went. I have considered putting one on my car. I just haven’t pulled the trigger yet.


No it was fairly simple. Tricky part for me was getting the smaller base trim piece off. I didn’t want to break anything.

You’ll need some plastic trim tools and I used a micro flathead to get the plug out from the stock mirror. Once the big trim piece is loose, you can push in the left side of the small base trim near the seam and it’ll separate.

Once all the trim is off, grab the mirror and rotate it counterclockwise, it’ll pop off. Probably didn’t take more than a half hour.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

mickvr6 said:


> No it was fairly simple. Tricky part for me was getting the smaller base trim piece off. I didn’t want to break anything.
> 
> You’ll need some plastic trim tools and I used a micro flathead to get the plug out from the stock mirror. Once the big trim piece is loose, you can push in the left side of the small base trim near the seam and it’ll separate.
> 
> Once all the trim is off, grab the mirror and rotate it counterclockwise, it’ll pop off. Probably didn’t take more than a half hour.


Half an hour?  Took me 5 minutes. Super easy to do.


----------



## bwa-msn (Aug 4, 2009)

Did a little chrome delete (window trim, lower body trim, bumperdillo, lower part of front grill and vents). Also lowered my SEL-P on H&R sport springs and added some spacers 10mm and 17.5mm). Car came from dealer with those dynamic ‘R’ center caps and window tinting. Think it is a proper sporty looking package now.


----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

I just installed the Racing Line TIP on my RLine. That bottom bolt on the turbo was a PITA to get to and even more so once the bigger elbow is on. Luckily the the elbow has a notched bolt hole on the bottom so that helped. Also did the air duct mod and removed the snow grate. Now I just need to go drive it.


----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

bwa-msn said:


> Did a little chrome delete (window trim, lower body trim, bumperdillo, lower part of front grill and vents). Also lowered my SEL-P on H&R sport springs and added some spacers 10mm and 17.5mm). Car came from dealer with those dynamic ‘R’ center caps and window tinting. Think it is a proper sporty looking package now.
> View attachment 230008
> 
> View attachment 230006
> ...


I like the blackout on the lower grill I’ve thought about doing that myself.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

bwa-msn said:


> Did a little chrome delete (window trim, lower body trim, bumperdillo, lower part of front grill and vents). Also lowered my SEL-P on H&R sport springs and added some spacers 10mm and 17.5mm). Car came from dealer with those dynamic ‘R’ center caps and window tinting. Think it is a proper sporty looking package now.
> View attachment 230008
> 
> View attachment 230006
> ...


Wow that looks amazing. Did you wrap it?


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

seal456 said:


> ~~Remove if not allowed~~
> 
> Hi! I have a 2020 VW Arteon SEL R-line (US), purchased December 2020. It has just under 22k miles, and I will have had it 2 years in December. In this short relatively short time, I have had to take it back to the dealership 3 times to have the suspension replaced.
> 1st time (July 2021): replaced right strut
> ...


I’m having an issue with my front suspension. It sounds like my top hats are going bad. I’m getting a creaking sound at very lower speed transitioning to uneven wavy surfaces. Dealer confirmed the noise, now they’re trying to chase down exactly what it is. Pretty frustrating at just 25,000 miles. But at least itll
Be under warranty.


----------



## bwa-msn (Aug 4, 2009)

Jadar said:


> Wow that looks amazing. Did you wrap it?


Thanks. No, I had a pro do the work. I wouldn't have the patience to do that. This car is loaded with chrome to cover.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

very nice! what did you use to black out the chrome?

and is that a black bumperdillow? do you remember where you found that if so?



bwa-msn said:


> Did a little chrome delete (window trim, lower body trim, bumperdillo, lower part of front grill and vents). Also lowered my SEL-P on H&R sport springs and added some spacers 10mm and 17.5mm). Car came from dealer with those dynamic ‘R’ center caps and window tinting. Think it is a proper sporty looking package now.
> View attachment 230008
> 
> View attachment 230006
> ...


----------



## Hooligan74 (6 mo ago)

ZoomBy said:


> very nice! what did you use to black out the chrome?
> 
> and is that a black bumperdillow? do you remember where you found that if so?


It's the bumper protector piece in the pictures - they come in either silver or black.


----------



## bwa-msn (Aug 4, 2009)

ZoomBy said:


> very nice! what did you use to black out the chrome?
> 
> and is that a black bumperdillow? do you remember where you found that if so?


My bumperdillo was installed by the dealer before I ever set eyes on the car. It was chrome. I had the guy that did my chrome delete wrap it in black.


----------



## Don Nelson (2 mo ago)

Nothing yet today, but yesterday I drove it 600 miles, and the day before, 450.

Four weeks ago I bought the ‘19 SE 4Motion model with <10k on the clock, then three weeks back drove 400 miles to get the APR STG1 blown in. Then drove 400 miles home again the next day.

I want a mod that keeps bugs off the grill.



sdvolksGTi said:


> I know you guys have already started with the Mods, lets see what we got!


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

bwa-msn said:


> My bumperdillo was installed by the dealer before I ever set eyes on the car. It was chrome. I had the guy that did my chrome delete wrap it in black.


thanks for the reply. mine is also chrome and i havent been able to find a black one. I'll probably have to go the same route.


----------



## bwa-msn (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Nelson said:


> I want a mod that keeps bugs off the grill.


Haha. I’m in for this one too.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Nothing exciting.. bought it into the body shop. Got rear ended on the highway. _sigh_.

Rear bumper scratched up, slightly misaligned, trunk has a small but noticeable dent in it.. $2600 repair. And a "YOU SHOULD SEE THE OTHER GUY!" moment.. Also, saw another Arteon drive by after we exchanged info. 

If your wondering how did that happen, probably it was due to the fact that i put a solid steel bumper protector license plate frame on..

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09Z35V76R/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_8?smid=A1YJTHYR2PCDXI&psc=1


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Jack-e-son said:


> Nothing exciting.. bought it into the body shop. Got rear ended on the highway. _sigh_.
> 
> Rear bumper scratched up, slightly misaligned, trunk has a small but noticeable dent in it.. $2600 repair. And a "YOU SHOULD SEE THE OTHER GUY!" moment.. Also, saw another Arteon drive by after we exchanged info.
> 
> ...


Given I was in this situation earlier this year, word of advice! Depending on what they replace, make sure they use VW parts, and double check the body gaps once they're done. These cars are apparently very finnicky to work on with the body, and a lot of techs don't know how to work on them. Good luck on the repairs!


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks.. unfortunately, its not my first accident in the Arteon. First time was in the front and now the back was hit. The shop I went to did a good job, but will see how it will turn out this time. Supposedly it will be done by Friday afternoon, since I had them look at it and they ordered the parts ahead of time. Replace bumper and PDR for trunk. Bumper was misaligned by like 2mm.


----------



## seal456 (Feb 10, 2021)

Has anyone upgraded the stock (non-premium) speakers? 
What did you go with and how was the install?
And has anyone attempted to install a center mid in the dash cut-out? 
thanks


----------



## Feenix67 (Jun 22, 2021)

Finally added puddle lights. Thanks BGC996!


----------



## Don Nelson (2 mo ago)

Blizzak WS90s.


----------



## Jimbo123 (7 mo ago)

Put the original wheels with Vredestein Wintrac Pro's on. Then put the roof bars on and mounted up the Inno Shadow 16 for a road trip Friday. Inno was pretty self explanatory, but I added some Gorilla tape over the weatherstripping areas to fully seal it up from water.


----------



## snypah (Feb 20, 2010)

Feenix67 said:


> Finally added puddle lights. Thanks BGC996!
> View attachment 235867


nice!!! - do you have the part no for these? thanks


----------



## Feenix67 (Jun 22, 2021)

2021 Volkswagen Arteon Vw logo front door led puddle light - 000052120F | Wisconsin


Add some flair to your Volkswagen model with the LED VW Logo Puddle Light. These LED lights replace the existing lights in the door and project a high quality black and white VW logo onto the ground when the front doors are opened. This not only ensures that there is enough light to see where...



www.myvwpart.com


----------



## ghoztrider (Oct 30, 2011)

In the process of moving. I knew the Arteon was roomie but I can confirm a 65 inch TV boxed up can fit even while laying on top of a box the same length.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jimbo123 said:


> Put the original wheels with Vredestein Wintrac Pro's on. Then put the roof bars on and mounted up the Inno Shadow 16 for a road trip Friday. Inno was pretty self explanatory, but I added some Gorilla tape over the weatherstripping areas to fully seal it up from water.
> 
> View attachment 237085


Interested to know if the bars leave any marks or not...


----------



## Jimbo123 (7 mo ago)

T16 said:


> Interested to know if the bars leave any marks or not...


Nope, had them on for 1200 miles, slid them off afterwards and no issues.


----------



## Artyblom (12 d ago)

hi folks,

My name is steven, i'm from Belgium.
Have been reading here for a while for some ideas for the arteon.

Bought 2 weeks ago a 2019 kurkuma yellow arteon For the wife for family car.



























Debadged the 4 motion badge already


Ordered ST coilovers.

Plans, put the original 20 inch rotor wheels of my audi a5 on the arty
Facelift front bumper
De chrome the front.
Chrome on the doors and rear bumper in kurkuma yellow
Window trim gloss black.
Roof gloss black.
....

Greetings
Steven.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Great to see one in this color that should not have been dropped. At least its one of the real colors and not the dull typicals.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Artyblom said:


> hi folks,
> 
> My name is steven, i'm from Belgium.
> Have been reading here for a while for some ideas for the arteon.
> ...


Absolutely stunning! Great find. Very rare here in the US.


----------

